# X4: Master of the Desert Nomads - IC



## kinem (Apr 20, 2008)

For years, the Great Waste to the west of the Republic of Darokin has been the home of nomad raiders. Petty little tribes, both human and otherwise, have roamed this trackless waste, raiding each other and the surrounding settlements. For a while, the local lords easily controlled this banditry. Then the tribes became dangerous: the raiders apparently set aside their feuds and prepared for war. Spies reported massive armies gathering. Shortly, some of the farthestflung towns were no longer heard from. Heeding their spies and the stories of refugees from the west, the lords and the governor of the Republic sent out a call for arms. Throughout the settled lands, they asked for mercenaries and experienced men to fight the nomad foes. All manner of men answered - peasants, mercenaries, veterans, elves, and adventurers. Among these many came your group.

You were late in arriving, for the main army had already marched. Your party joined the rag-tag lot of reserves going to meet them: the undesirables and unusables of those who came to fight. Along the way there were many quarrels and disputes. Peasants fought for a dead man’s boots; drunken mercenaries ransacked a village; men were knifed as old blood feuds broke out.

It's not been easy to integrate your little band of adventurers into the Darokin army.  None of the men have dared to challenge you openly, but the looks they give you tell the story, and occasionally you have overheard remarks.  "Which side are they on?  Orcs, desert men and dark wizards?  Even that halfling is strange!"

Commander Forest has barely had time to notice you, but Sargent Sarras has interviewed each of you and declared that you are welcome and loyal recruits.  You are to report to him as needed, but even he is not to be disturbed unless the matter is urgent, as Sir Forest seems to have delegated much of the day-to-day operations to Sarras, while the nobleman busies himself with grand strategy (and, it is rumored, excessive drinking).

Finally, the reserves reached a village only recently taken by the main army. Still among the smoking ruins were the signs of nomad enemies - humans, orcs, and other unknown creatures. The commanders halted at this place. Now you have been camped here for several days.

The small village is Pramayama, a human farming village located on a bank of the Asanda River. The buildings are made of dried mud brick with thick walls and high, narrow slit windows. The many fences inside the village are made from palm tree logs and woven reed rope. Surrounding the village is a crude palisade (log wall) made from palm tree logs, woven palm leaves, and thorn bushes. A battle was recently fought here, and the village shows the effects. When you arrived, the palisade was broken in many places and the insides of some of the buildings were burned, but by now the palisade has been repaired and the soldiers have tried to fix up the remaining buildings.  All the food (grain and cattle) has been taken or driven away.

There are only two villagers remaining in the town: One is known as "the mad hermit".  Some soldiers believe he is a holy man, a prophet; how else could he have survived the massacre if not by divine protection?  Others believe he is nothing but a lunatic, or maybe a demon.  He is often heard screaming for no apparent reason, and usually at night.

The other villager, who you have heard called Pormas, is a man who had worked as a river guide.

Very little has happened since you reached the village and certainly nothing exciting. There have been no reports from the main army. Because your group has more experience than the normal soldier, you have been made special scouts and have been given the title “Guides.” This has managed to keep you from having to do most of the dull and demeaning work of the ordinary soldier.

Much of the reserve army has gone out searching for food. Only yourselves, the commanders, and a few others remain in the village.

Tonight is your night for guard duty.

ooc: Before night comes, is there anything you want to do today?


----------



## Leif (Apr 20, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard(Enchanter)6*

So far, Bevin is very happy in his present surroundings.  He likes his new companions very much, especially Aram Al Tarik, with whom he easily identifies since they are both ex-rogues.

"So, what say you, Aram, I'd like to go and speak to Pormas and learn some more about our present surroundings, and maybe even talk to the "mad hermit" if the opportunity presents itself.  Will you accompany me?  Let's ask Girgal if he wants to come along, too.  We might as well take any of the others who want to come with us!"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 21, 2008)

Aram stands from where he has been lounging with a heavy sigh. He brushes his hands across his chest and thighs, trying to knock away more of the travel dust that has accumalted over the last few days. "Yes, I suppose speaking to the remaining villagers may be of some value. I will accompany you." The dervish runs a hand through his close-cropped dark hair, and then adjusts his weapon belt so that his curved blades hang properly at his hips. He looks around as he does this. "Where is Girgal, anyway?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 21, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard(Enchanter)6*

"I don't know.  I thought he was with you!


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 21, 2008)

*Girgal*

"I'm already here," cames a voice behind the two mercenaries. The halfling with the wild, braided hair, strange face paint and primitive armor rides, as always, his lizard bareback. "I don't like guard duty, like a tamed dog. I'm a hunter, a predator." His grin seems a bit feral.

(ooc: already prepared spells)


----------



## Rhun (Apr 21, 2008)

"I'm not sure any of us _like_ guard duty." Aram shrugs. "It is a necessary evil, though."


----------



## Leif (Apr 21, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard(Enchanter)6*

"Girgal!  How did you manage to escape our notice with that audacious face paint and that huge lizard?!!  Oh, and just so you are aware, it's really not very polite to sneak up on the rogues." 

"Shall we go and speak to Pormas, then?"


----------



## renau1g (Apr 21, 2008)

A raspy voice is heard from outside the room you're currently in, "Well if you're going to see the hermit, I'm sure he'll try something so I'll come with you, just in case" sounding like bone scrapping against bone, as a figure enters the room. Rajah has long been the outcast of the group, his dour demeanor and ragged appearance hasn't earned him many points with the others. Somehow his quirky nature, and willingness to throw himself fully at any combat has kept him in the fold. Rajah steps into the room with his trademark hodgepodge clothes, although it appears that some of them are new, possibly taken from the unfortunate victims of the battle.


----------



## Leif (Apr 21, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard(Enchanter)6*

Bevin smiles, "Yes, Rajah, do come with us please."  If the rest of the group considers Rajah to be 'the outcast,' as he apparently considers himself, then that is all the more reson for Bevin to include him with the rest of us.  "I'm certain that we can find some use for your talents, even if we are unable to locate the hermit."  Bevin gives Rajah a gruff smile and a wink.  Soon, though, he moves away as expeditiously as decorum will permit, seeking some fresh air.  Turning away from the party so his lips can't be read, Bevin quietly mutters, "Stone and Ore!  Must we bathe that lad ourselves?  What will it take to get that bone stink off of him?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 21, 2008)

*Girgal*

"I'm with you. Our pack should at least hunt informations." Girgal answers. On Ripclaw he is almost as tall as a human. "And I like your clothing, Rajah. Taking the skin of your prey."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 21, 2008)

Aram can only raise an eyebrow at Rajah and Girgal as the halfing mentions liking the necromancer's clothing. Indicating his own well-dressed, if somewhat dusty, garb the dervish smiles. "Ah, but the ladies prefer a man who knows how to dress." Then, as if struck by sudden thought, Aram's smile turns to a frown. "Of course, there are probably no ladies for at least a hundred miles in any direction."


----------



## renau1g (Apr 21, 2008)

Rajah has a wry smile as Aram's comment "You know Aram, I can always bring on of the women back...." *Cough, Wheeze* "Back for you. Although it might not be the same as they were in life." 

Looking at Girgal "Thank you Girgal, I've never been one to stand on ceremony, as you know" 

A raven lands on Rajah's shoulders and he pets it gently with his gnarled fingers, his familiar Razor, its red eyes scanning each person over.


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard(Enchanter)6*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Aram can only raise an eyebrow at Rajah and Girgal as the halfing mentions liking the necromancer's clothing. Indicating his own well-dressed, if somewhat dusty, garb the dervish smiles. "Ah, but the ladies prefer a man who knows how to dress." Then, as if struck by sudden thought, Aram's smile turns to a frown. "Of course, there are probably no ladies for at least a hundred miles in any direction."



"I doubt _very_ seriously if there are any Dwarven lasses hereabouts, although the occasional Elvish lass is good for a momentary diversion,"   Bevin says as one who would know of such things.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 22, 2008)

"I would not want to see the offspring of that union Bevin" Rajah mutters, then after a second begins to laugh followed quickly by another round of coughing.


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard(Enchanter)6*

Bevin looks questioningly at Rajah for just a brief moment, and then is completely overtaken by a convulsive fit of laughter, and heartily smacks the dread necromancer on the back.  "Aye, lad, aye, perhaps ye have the right of it, after all!  'T'would be a frightening sight indeed, would it not!"


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2008)

Nargon chuckled as he crouched on a nearby tree branch (or rooftop, whichever is available).  "Almost as frightening as the lot of us, I'd think" the unusually well-spoken orc commented as he flittered lightly to the ground, his bat-like wings fading away as he landed. "But if we are to be on guard duty tonight, then I suggest we speak with this madman before dusk."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 22, 2008)

*Girgal*



			
				renau1g said:
			
		

> "I would not want to see the offspring of that union Bevin" Rajah mutters, then after a second begins to laugh followed quickly by another round of coughing.



"Yes, it would be an abomination, an offense to nature I would have to kill at sight." Girgal says with a stern face, before he breaks into a hearty laughter.



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Nargon chuckled as he crouched on a nearby tree branch (or rooftop, whichever is available).  "Almost as frightening as the lot of us, I'd think" the unusually well-spoken orc commented as he flittered lightly to the ground, his bat-like wings fading away as he landed. "But if we are to be on guard duty tonight, then I suggest we speak with this madman before dusk."



"Your right. Let's move on."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2008)

Aram nods at the rest and waves them on, following after them as they seek out the remaining village folk.


----------



## kinem (Apr 22, 2008)

The river guide's house, a typical mud brick affair, is closer to the tent that has become your headquarters.  Along the way, everything seems quiet, except for one moment when you hear a muted scream from up ahead - from the "mad hermit", you know, as it has become a routine occurance.  Ignoring that for now, you knock on the guide's wooden door.

The man who greets you is deeply tanned, with short black hair and a depressed look on his face.  "What do you want?" he demands.


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard(Enchanter)6*

"We were just wondering if you had any need for supplies, or help, or anything.  All of the other villagers, except for that madman, have left, so you are the only civilian left for us to protect.  We will be busy with guard duty tonight, but, in the meantime, we thought that we might busy ourselves by offering to you any assistance that you need."

Skill checks:

Gather Information = 8
Spot = 23
both rolls, http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1573849/


----------



## kinem (Apr 22, 2008)

A dagger hangs at the man's belt.  You can see the in the sparsely furnished room behind the man hangs a suit of tan leather armor.

The man replies "Hah, that's a switch.  Who ever heard of soldiers that do anything but take what they can?

Well, I have food and water, if that's what you mean.  Thanks only to the river, of course.  Gotta boil every muddy drop or it makes you sick.  Though I don't reckon there's enough fish in it to feed your army, no way.

What I really need is a way out, not that you could or would help there.  There's nothing left for me here.

Used to be, the nomads raided us once in a while, took a few slaves.  This time was much worse.  It wasn't just desert folk, there were orcs and monsters of all kinds.  That new Master of thiers made 'em bloodthirsty.  They just killed everyone they could.  They even killed my brother Horrat, and he was a strong worker!  Though I reckon he took a few of 'em down first.  They would've killed me too, if I hadn't hid so well in the river mud.

I got one skill and that's the river.  If you military types need a guide upriver into the desert, I'd do it for one thousand gold.  I need that money to start me a new life far from here.

Though if I were you, I'd just desert now, to be honest.  Escape while you can.  From the way those nomads were talking, your main army was drawn into a trap.  That crazy Master planned well for this."


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard(Enchanter)6*

"We understood that the raids were just by bands of desert nomads, but you speak of "a Master."  Can you tell us who is behind the raids, and do you know anything of this Master?"  As the man responds, Bevin thinks very hard.  When he again stops speaking, Bevin says, "And there is one more thing that I don't quite understand -- Why are _you_ still here?"

Out of the corner of his eye, Bevin sees Aram the Longsuffering Dervish standing with his hands tucked in his belt, and he thinks to himself, _My what a good little human, waiting there so patiently!_


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2008)

Aram lets Bevin do the talking; indeed, the dwarf wizard hardly ever shut up. The dervish smiled to himself at that thought, as he watched the dwarf speak to the river guide. Aram hooks his thumbs in the front of his belt, to either side of the prominent gold and silver buckle, and waits quietly.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 22, 2008)

Rajah watches the exchange with interest, he pipes up at a break in the conversation "If you wish, my friend, I can allow you to speak with your brother Horrat if you so wish, especially seeing as you're being so helpful to us."  his eyes gleaming with desire at the thought.


----------



## kinem (Apr 22, 2008)

At Rajah's comment, the man is startled, and for the first time he seems to take a long hard look at the necromancer.

"I don't know any more than that, same as I told the other soldiers.  I overheard a few of them talking, that's all.  Some of 'em wanted to take slaves I think, but another guy, I guess he was in charge, told' em no.   Said it was by command of the 'Black Master'.  They all agreed the 'Master' was great and would lead them to conquest, so they did as they were told.

Why I'm still here - are you crazy?  I don't have a horse, or food to travel away from the river with.  Even if I did, only a fool would even think of travelling alone in these parts.  Even in the old days, the good days, there were bandits.  Now there are hundred times more and monsters all over the place.  Besides, the past few days I've been helping bury our dead."

Looking to Rajah he continues "I want no part of your black magics.  If you can bring him back to life that would be great, but you don't look like no holy father to me, sir.

Anyway, might be Horrat was the lucky one.  He died an honorable death, cut down in battle in defense of the village.  I'm sure he'll find a place among the spirits of our honored dead."


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard(Enchanter)6*

OOC:  Bevin is a little slow to grasp the exchange between the man and Rajah.  When it does finally sink in what has been said, Bevin looks down at his feet, shakes his head, and walks away from the door without another word.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2008)

kinem said:
			
		

> "I don't know any more than that, same as I told the other soldiers.  I overheard a few of them talking, that's all.  Some of 'em wanted to take slaves I think, but another guy, I guess he was in charge, told' em no.   Said it was by command of the 'Black Master'.  They all agreed the 'Master' was great and would lead them to conquest, so they did as they were told."




Aram steps up to the place vacated by Bevin as the dwarf walks away. "Good sir," he says, offering a small bow, "I am Aram Al Tarik, of Ylaruam. Not all of the soldiers marching with the army are undesirable sorts. Some of us are honorable men, and seek only to help and defend those that are less fortunate. Do you know where we might find this 'Dark Master'? If we could stop him, then perhaps we can help to once again make these lands safe."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 22, 2008)

*Girgal*

Girgal waits silently as the others continue the conversation. This is nothing for him. He prefers the simple communications with animals to the falsehood and deception in the speech of men.


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard(Enchanter)6*

Bevin will take this time to withdraw a bit from the group for some solitude and enjoy a nice fill of his pipe.  He will remain close enough to the group so that he can hear everything that the man at the door says.


----------



## kinem (Apr 22, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Aram steps up to the place vacated by Bevin as the dwarf walks away. "Good sir," he says, offering a small bow, "I am Aram Al Tarik, of Ylaruam. Not all of the soldiers marching with the army are undesirable sorts. Some of us are honorable men, and seek only to help and defend those that are less fortunate. Do you know where we might find this 'Dark Master'? If we could stop him, then perhaps we can help to once again make these lands safe."




The river guide scowls at the man of the desert.  "I'll believe deeds, not words, sir.  What do you take me for?  If I knew where to find the enemy leader who ordered the destruction of my village, don't you think I'd have the brains to tell your commanders about it?

I don't know any more than I've already told you.  Now, unless you can find me some safe transportation to some distant city, or you know someone who needs to hire a river guide and is willing to pay well, I'll bid you good evening.  I have fish to fry."

He moves to close the door if there are no interruptions.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 22, 2008)

kinem said:
			
		

> At Rajah's comment, the man is startled, and for the first time he seems to take a long hard look at the necromancer.
> 
> Looking to Rajah he continues "I want no part of your black magics.  If you can bring him back to life that would be great, but you don't look like no holy father to me, sir.
> 
> Anyway, might be Horrat was the lucky one.  He died an honorable death, cut down in battle in defense of the village.  I'm sure he'll find a place among the spirits of our honored dead."




Rajah puts his hands up in defense at the comment by the guide. "My good sir, I merely meant to ask if there were any questions you had for your brother before he moved on. I have the power to speak to the dead and just wanted to make sure there wasn't any unfinished business between you and him. I wouldn't dream of anything else, my good man. I am sorry for the misunderstanding, but I won't hold you up any longer, enjoy the fish. " After he says his piece Rajah walks away shoulders even a little more hunched, realizing again that good things just don't happen to him, even his attempts to help people come with disappointment.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2008)

As the guide closes the door, Aram can only look on with a bemused smile and shrug his shoulders. "I suppose we should go talk to this mad hermit. He can't be any less helpful than this fellow was."


----------



## Leif (Apr 22, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard(Enchanter)6*

"That sounds like an excellent idea, all things considered.  How do we set about finding him?  I would imagine that he will find us if he wishes."  Bevin shrugs.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2008)

"Just follow your ears, My friends" Nargon jerks his head in the direction of the earlier scream "If a madman is all that difficult to find for a group of experienced warriors, then perhaps it is time to retire."


----------



## kinem (Apr 23, 2008)

The river guide sighs in relief as he closes the door.  _Orcs, barbaric desert warriors and dark wizards.  And that's just what's on our side._

The sun hangs low and red in the sky as night begins to fall.  It is not hard to find the madman's hut, on the western edge of the town, away from the river.  You've heard the screams and the other soldiers' talk, though your scouting duties outside of town and other duties had kept you too busy to check it out until now.  The hut is small even by local standards and streaked with dirt.

The wooden door to the hut seems crooked, almost ready to fall off the wooden hinges.  You knock gently, to avoid hurrying that process too rapidly.

After a long moment, the door swings open.  A man with wild, long hair sees you and shouts "Gah!!!"  He quickly closes and latches the door.

You are about to turn away when the door swings open once again.  The man with wild hair and a strange gleam in his eyes begins to laugh. "Heh heh.  Heh heh heh heh!"

He wears a long tattered brown shirt, brown pants, and no shoes.  He appears unarmed although his shirt has a bulge in it that could indicate a dagger concealed underneath.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 23, 2008)

"It appears that we share a similar taste in clothing my good sir. Perhaps you can tell me who your tailor is?" Rajah says indicating his own garb.


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard(Enchanter)6*

OOC:  Bevin stands near Rajah and makes a cold, honest assessment of the madman.  Honestly, does Bevin think he could take him if push came to shove?


----------



## kinem (Apr 23, 2008)

The madman giggles and moves to put his arm around Rajah. (ooc: If you wish to avoid this, let me know.)

To Rajah he says "Oh, I like _you_, my _pretty_.  Yes, Yes.  Tailor I am."

As far as Bevin can tell, the madman would not make much of a warrior.  He seems thin, perhaps even malnourished, not muscular, and seems to move without much grace.  Although, a skilled warrior could be able to feign that kind of gracelessness, if he wished.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2008)

At Rajah's comment, Aram can't help but chuckle. "My friend," says the dervish, speaking to the hermit, "how do you fare this fine afternoon? We come seeking information. Perhaps you can provide us with some aid?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard(Enchanter)6*

"Well.......let's see now.......isn't it getting to be about time to eat?" And speaking to the "madman," "Perhaps you would care to join us for a quick bite?"


----------



## renau1g (Apr 23, 2008)

[sblock=ooc] Rajah wouldn't care for this sort of affection, but if it helps gather more information he's willing to put his own misgivings aside and play along. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 23, 2008)

The hermit withdraws from Rajah and faces Aram, now with a distant look in his eyes.  "Seeking seeing.  Beware" he intones.  "The eyes of those not near can see.  Hah hah aha!"

He turns around - literally turning in a complete circle - and comes to face Bevin.  "Us for a bite?  How do you know about that?  I won't let you!"

Quickly he pulls a dirty dagger out from under his shirt and lunges with the blade towards Bevin!  "AARG!" he screams!

ooc: 
Combat sequence groups:
1) Aram, Rajah
2) madman
3) All PCs (Bevin, Girgal, Aram, Rajah, Nargon)

ooc: He is in the middle of the group.  I don't think we really need a tactical map at this point.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 23, 2008)

Seeing the hermit reach for the weapon, Aram reacts quickly to the threat, his curved desert swords leaping into his hands as he steps between Bevin and the madman...


*Aram will try to get between the madman and Bevin, and will attempt to disarm the madman. This provokes as AoO from the hermit (since Aram does not have improved disarm. Opposed attack roll: Scimitar +12 (the hermit's dagger will be at -4 due to being a light weapon)*


----------



## Leif (Apr 23, 2008)

*Bevin Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard6*

OOC:  Do I understand you correctly that I am not suppposed to post an action yet until it is atually my turn, and that if I fail to post an action in that very narrow window of time, I may lose my action altogether?  That seems harsh, but that is the way I remember your explanation.

If, on the other hand, I can post an action for Bevin to be taken later in the round, on his normal turn, then he will cast _flare_ on the hermit, if the situation is still dangerous.  (Fort Save, DC 13)  If your ruling stands as stated above, then please disregard this entire message, and I hope I look in on the game at the right time!


----------



## kinem (Apr 23, 2008)

*[OOC: You can't lose your action (unless days pass and I decide to step in as DM and act for you).

There is no narrow window to worry about, but you shouldn't generally post an action until the group you are in can act.  When your group acts, the order in which you act depends on when you post.  Thus if all 4 of the other PCs post before you do, their actions will take effect before yours.  Then when you post, your actions will take effect.  Then the NPCs would get to act again, etc.

Bevin is listed first in my group 3 list because that's the order they are in the Rogues' Gallery, not because of his initiative.  All group members are on the same footing.]*

Aram attempts to disarm the madman with a swipe of his scimitar.  The madman attempts to poke the dagger at Aram before he can, but it is a clumsy thrust and Aram easily evades it.  Aram skillfully knocks the dagger from the madman's hand, and it clangs to the earth.

(ooc: Remaining to act in group 1: Rajah)


----------



## renau1g (Apr 23, 2008)

Rajah sees the hermit moving towards the dwarf and takes in the comments by the madman in a moment. His mind races through the list of available methods to immobilize this threat and then it clicks. Rajah takes a step back and begins weaving his wirey arms through a series of complex gestures, while speaking the words of dark power and pulling out of his pouch a pinch of sulfur and powdered garlic. As he finishes his spell Rajah yells "Hold creature, do not come any closer!"

[sblock=Actions] 5' step away from the hermit, casts Halt Undead (Hopefully he guessed right, otherwise wasting an action)
Also, activating his _Fear Aura_ as a free action Will save DC19 or become shaken
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2008)

Nargon heaves another sigh as the combat ensues.  This man is quite obviously not worth his time, the others should be capable of dealing with it quite handily.  But then again, why not save time?  With a shrug, he flings the spiked chain out to crack into the back of the mans skull, hoping to drop him without killing him.

[sblock=combat]
-4 attack for Subdual damage.Attack bonus +11/+6, damage 2d4+11.
**EDIT: If the halt undead spell seems to work, I won't take the -4 attack to deal subdual**[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 23, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

Seeing the successful disarm, Girgal and Ripclaw are taking some steps back. For now.

If the madman starts to show strange and dangerous powers, Girgal is ready to cast a spell and let Ripclaw pounce.


----------



## kinem (Apr 23, 2008)

(ooc: I would prefer if you wait for your group's turn, as events may otherwise overtake your stated course of action.)

The madman halts for a moment at Rajah's command, then giggles.  Whether living or undead, he seems to have shrugged off the magical effects the necromancer is targeting him with.

"Good idea my friend!  I'll hold him!" the madman shouts as he lunges to grab Aram.

(ooc: Rhun, Aram can take an attack of opportunity at the madman.  Do you wish to do so?)


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 23, 2008)

(ooc: Sorry. I thought the results of the disarm attempt as the madman's reaction. My bad.)


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2008)

*Aram will take the AoO, but striking for non-lethal damage, so at -4.*


----------



## kinem (Apr 24, 2008)

Aram deftly steps around and knocks the pommel of his scimitar into the back of the madman's head.  The madman falls face first into the dirt, and lies unmoving.

(ooc:    done!)

The sunset is spectacular now, a deep red dominating the western sky.

The door to the madman's hut hangs ajar.  A dim light flickers from within.


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2008)

*Bevin Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard6*

"Think we should truss him up, in case he's still got some fight left in him when he comes to?  Oh, and thank you, Aram, for your timely help there!"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2008)

Aram makes a face, one which might be read as a look of confusion. "That was rather easier than I expected." With a shrug, the warrior sheaths his blades and grabs hold of the hermit to drag him back inside of his hut.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 24, 2008)

Rajah will follow Aram into the hut and say "I will take a minute to inspect him, I have a theory about him and want to know if I'm correct. It will be easier now that he's been settled, maybe we should also search his hut for any clues? Bevin?" Rajah pulls out a bit of earth he pulled from the many graves recently dug in town and proceeds to go through another set of gestures and words and looks upon the hermit. 

[sblock=ooc] Casting Detect Undead, focusing the cone on the hermit. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2008)

Aram shakes his head and smiles at Rajah as the man starts his spell. 'You think him dead? Or living dead, rather? Aram turns and offers Bevin a wink. "Looked pretty spry for a dead guy.*"


** bonus points if you guess what show that is from. (although, the real quote is :looks" rather than "looked."*


----------



## kinem (Apr 24, 2008)

[sblock=renau1g]Rajah detects no sign of undead within his cone of vision.  He also knows that undead are generally resistant to the type of nonlethal blow that Aram employed.[/sblock]

Within the hermit's small hut, you find a dying fire in a fireplace, and sparse and dirty furnishings.  At the back of the hut, you find the partially butchered corpse of an orc.  You can guess that this served the madman in the absense of traditional sources of food.

[sblock=Rhun]SG1?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2008)

*Bevin Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard6*



			
				renau1g said:
			
		

> Rajah will follow Aram into the hut and say "I will take a minute to inspect him, I have a theory about him and want to know if I'm correct. It will be easier now that he's been settled, maybe we should also search his hut for any clues? Bevin?" Rajah pulls out a bit of earth he pulled from the many graves recently dug in town and proceeds to go through another set of gestures and words and looks upon the hermit.



Wringing his hands together with glee, Bevin says, "Just give me but a moment, I'm on it, Rajah!"


			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> "Looked pretty spry for a dead guy."



"Yes, indeed, so spry that I nearly soiled myself!"

Bevin will then begin a search of the building (Bevin is +9 to Search).


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2008)

[sblock=Kinem]
Firefly, actually. 
[/sblock]


Aram joins Bevin in his search, removing a pair of crystal spectacles from his pack and placing them over his eyes. 


*Search +15 with Goggles of Minute Seeing.*


----------



## kinem (Apr 24, 2008)

The stench is most unpleasant as you give the hut a thorough search.  In one corner of the floor markings have been scratched in the dirt, perhaps a form of writing but none of you can make anything of it.

Under a stool near the orc body you find a small dirty pouch; it is similar to what you have seen on some of the corpses lying on the battlefield.  Within the pouch are 10 silver pieces.  Six of them are plain, but four of them have a picture etched on one side.  The etching suggests a horse drawn chariot.  You don't know what significance that might have, but that sort of thing is typically a symbol of whatever nation the money came from.

There is some dirty cookware and a few rags, and a sleeping blanket, but you find nothing else of value, or anything else out of the ordinary.


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2008)

*Bevin Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard6*

"We just can't take this poor soul's last ten silvers can we?  I feel bad enough about the beating we gave him, but he left us no choice, did he?"

OOC:  Does the "madman" show any signs of consciousness yet?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2008)

Examining one of the coins Aram doens't recognize, the warrior slips it into his pouch. "I'm going to take one of these strange coins. I'll leave behind a silver of my own in its place, though." With that, Aram removes one of his own silver coins and replaces the one that he took.


----------



## kinem (Apr 24, 2008)

The hermit is out cold, though he's still breathing.

Outside, it is almost dark.  Across the village you can hear and see the evening patrol trudging back to base after they made their last rounds of the village perimeter.  Your shift on guard duty is set to begin.


----------



## Leif (Apr 24, 2008)

*Bevin Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard6*

"Time to go to work, felas.  Another exciting night of patrols and donuts!"


----------



## Jemal (Apr 24, 2008)

Nargon watches the others, nodding in agreement to Bevin's statement about not robbing the man.  Had any tried, he might've had to do something about it, but fortunately his companions were more honourable than most of the 'soldiers' he'd dealt with in the past.  Looking up at the moon, Nargon smiled "It is indeed that time of night" He breathed out a heavy sigh as a slight gust of wind blew around him, closing his eyes as he held his head skyward.  When he opened his eyes, they glowed red for a few brief seconds as his eyes magically adjusted to the darkness.  He then leapt into the air, batwings sprouting from his back as he did his first aerial circuit of the camp.

[sblock=ooc]
Damit, beat me to the punchline, Firefly = AWESOME show
Hmm.. on a related note, I seem to have a bit of a timing issue.. you guys do all your posting while I'm asleep!! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 24, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

"Yes, let's go back to duty. Perhaps this night will be as interesting as the evening.

And brings some food." He adds with a feral grin, looking at Ripclaw.

[sblock=ooc]Just like me, Jamal. I live gmt +1.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2008)

Aram nods to his companions and turns to leave the hovel. "Yes, let's be about our duties, and let this fellow sleep off his poor decision."


*GMT -6 for me right now (GMT -7 in the winter)*


----------



## Jemal (Apr 24, 2008)

*OOC:*



*I'm actually GMT -6(All year round, good old Saskatchewan), I just work evenings and am a night person*
BTW, Nargon's stats for ease if needed:
AC 18, HP: 42, Fort: +3 Ref: +5 Will: +6  Spot/listen: +0
Also, I KNEW I forgot something.. He's supposed to have ranks in spot!!   !!!


----------



## kinem (Apr 25, 2008)

[sblock=Pramayama]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




1 sq = 10'

1 = commanders' current base, 2 = madman's hut, 3 = river guide's house

All other houses are empty.[/sblock]

The moon is just a sliver in the sky, but it does provide some light on this clear night.

How do you plan to conduct your patrol?  Will you split up?

The village of Pramayama contains many palm tree log fences, but there are a number of holes in them.  The palisade around the village has been repaired, but it's possible a man could climb it or slip through.

For reference, the other patrol teams generally made clockwise patrols around the inside perimeter.  The inside fences are not that high, maybe 4', and were probably meant to keep animals in their place and to slow down any invaders.  The outer palisade is 10' high, and was meant to keep invaders out.  It had been torn down in places by the enemy but has been repaired by your army.  You do have a key to the gate (near #1) if you wish to patrol outside the village.

The top of the map is north; the Asanda river flows generally eastward but here meanders southward.  To the east lies Darokin; to the west lies the Salt Swamp and beyond it the great Sindi desert (from which the nomad raiders come) and unknown lands beyond.

The village is on land claimed by the Republic of Darokin, but the local people are ethnically distinct from the majority of Darokins.  The construction methods here - relying on palm tree logs - are not typical of those in Darokin, where stone is more often used.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2008)

As they start their patrol duty, Aram tries to think of the best way to perform their duties."I suggest that we vary our patrol route. I don't want to make things overly complicated, but if an intruder knows how much time occurs between the time we pass a given place, it makes it much easier for them to enter the village unseen."


----------



## Leif (Apr 25, 2008)

*Bevin Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard6*

"I second Aram's idea.  I'll just add that I, for one, would feel much better if we all stayed together, for safety's sake.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 25, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "I second Aram's idea.  I'll just add that I, for one, would feel much better if we all stayed together, for safety's sake.



"I like Aram's idea, too. And yes, we should run as a pack. No more than two groups. And Ripclaw stays at my side!
If we make groups, should we split in darkvision and no darkvision, or should each pride contain one with darksight?" Girgal responds.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 25, 2008)

"I think we should stay together, however that's not to say we shouldn't send someone out." Rajah rasps as he looks over at Razor, nodding to the small batlike creature as it takes off and disappears as it flies away. 

[sblock=kinem] Do you watch the CFL? If so, congrats on the Roughriders win. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2008)

"Either way," says Aram with a shrug. "We have plenty ot torches from the supply train. And the moon provides enough light for us to operate. However, I may be more valuable sticking to the darkness and remaining unseen by any who might be watching."


----------



## Leif (Apr 25, 2008)

*Bevin Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard6*

"would you like some stealthy company in the shadows, Aram, or would you work better alone?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2008)

"That really depends on how stealthy you are, my friend." Aram smiles and offers the dwarf a short bow.

*Aram has Hide +12 and Move Silently +12. I figure he could shadow the rest of the group, or he and Bevin could form their own "concealed" guard patrol. The village is small enough that if either group encounters trouble, a hue and cry should bring the others within a round or two.*


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 25, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

"I'm as stealthy as a hunting cat. Or I could change into a small owl,"

[sblock=ooc]Girgal: Hide +9, Move Silently +7 (with armor, but without shield), Spot +15, Listen +16
Ripclaw: Hide +12, Move Silently +8, Spot +2, Listen +2; has low-light vision and scent[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 25, 2008)

*Bevin Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard6*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> "That really depends on how stealthy you are, my friend." Aram smiles and offers the dwarf a short bow.




"Ahh, I see.  Well, I assure you that I am not as accomplished as you at those sneaky skills, but I can hold my own against most folk.  Oh, and thank you, but I really prefer to use a crossbow, not a short bow.  Would you happen to have one of those for me?"  (j/k)


OOC:  Bevin's Hide: +8, Move Silently: +10, Spot +6, Search +9


----------



## renau1g (Apr 25, 2008)

"Well, if you three go, that only leaves Nargon & myself to patrol. I suppose we'll be alright, although I'm sure if trouble happens it will most definitely happen to us" Rajah says with his characteristic pessimistic nature.


----------



## Leif (Apr 25, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard 6*

"Girgal, since you are better suited to stealth than I am, why don't you go with Aram, and I'll patrol with Rajah and Nargon.  Will that be acceptable to everyone?"

Diplomacy Check (-1) = 6. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1577596/


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 25, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

"Bevin, I would never underestimate your rogue training. But I'm fine with your suggestion."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 25, 2008)

OOC: So, with that said, Rajah, Nargon and Bevin will form the "visible patrol." Aram, Girgal and Ripclaw will form the "skulking patrol." Sound good?


----------



## Leif (Apr 25, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard 6*

"Sounds good to me, let's hurry and get started before the sun comes up again!"


----------



## kinem (Apr 26, 2008)

ooc: I want to give Jemal a chance to weigh in, especially since Nargon has flying capability.

So as of now, the plan is to patrol in two groups.  I assume you will roughly make circuits inside the perimeter.  How far apart will the groups be?

[sblock=renau1g]Jemal is the guy in Canada.  I'm in WV.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 26, 2008)

OOC:  Bevin will do whatever he's told to do.  Somebody make the call.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 26, 2008)

Nargon nods, agreeing with the patrol plans, though he 'suggests' (Read: informs the party that he'll be doing it whether they agree or not) periodic aerial sweeps.  From up there he should be able to see the rest of the patrol with his darkvision, and unless they get attacked from the air, he shouldn't have to worry about being picked off while he's alone. 

[sblock=ooc] Yeah, i'm the guy from sask, and no i don't really watch football, more of a stereotypical canadian hockey guy... 
And sorry for not posting earlier, had to get a bunch of stuff done today. 

Also, I hate doing this once a character's been made, but I had seriously intended for him to have a good spot check, as I envisioned him as a fairly perceptive character (Flight/darkvision/spot=aerial scout), would you be willing to let me make a few minor alterations to fix that, or should I just live with my mistakes?[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 26, 2008)

[sblock=Jemal]I'll allow it.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 26, 2008)

ooc: I would imagine the "shadow" group would want to stay at least 100ft back, enough so that if someone/thing was attempting to infiltrate after the patrol went by they could catch them. Also, can I assume Razor is with that group also?

[sblock=jemal/kinem] Sorry about the mixup, I was reading kinem's post, but looking at Jemal's block. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 27, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard 6*

"Both Rajah's and Nargon's ideas sound like good plans to me."

[sblock=OOC for Jemal]Just so you know, I wasn't trying to leave you behind when I was wanting to hurry and start the patrol.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 27, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "Both Rajah's and Nargon's ideas sound like good plans to me."



"Let's protect the territory!" Girgal confirms.



			
				renau1g said:
			
		

> ooc: I would imagine the "shadow" group would want to stay at least 100ft back, enough so that if someone/thing was attempting to infiltrate after the patrol went by they could catch them. Also, can I assume Razor is with that group also?



[sblock=OOC]Ripclaw stays with Girgal. He is nearly as stealthy as Girgal and I would miss him in a fight    I assume I shall stay in halfling form.(?)[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 27, 2008)

The moonlight is quite dim, though you have been provided with lanterns.

For several hours, the patrol work proves dull but uneventful.  It is eerily quiet.  There is no sign that the madman has awakened.

Well past midnight, as Nargon is performing one of his aerial sweeps, he thinks he spots a tiny glint to the north.  No ... yes, there it is again.  It could be a man in armor approaching the village, now about 200' north of the gate.

On the ground, the first group is currently not far south from the gate, about 30'.  Nargon is roughly 60' south of the gate and 30' high.  The stealthy group is maybe 120' from it.

(ooc: I assumed a height, let me know if you wish to operate the sweeps differently.)


----------



## Leif (Apr 27, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard 6*

"I guess we had better take a look at the gate and make sure it is fully secured."


----------



## Jemal (Apr 27, 2008)

*As I read the post, only Nargon sees the glint, as you guys are on the south end of town and it's off to the north, though that'll be fixed soon*

Nargon swoops down towards the first group as though he's rejoining it as per usual.  He speaks calmly and quietly after he lands. "I've seen a glint off to the north, on the other side of camp, it could be someone coming this way.  Bevin, if I recall correctly, you're somewhat stealthy.. perhaps you could sneak over to inform our companions while Rajah and I continue north to investigate.  They're that way about a hundred feet."

[sblock=ooc]
Leif - NP, didn't think you were, just wanted to clarify my actions.
Kinem - Thnx for allowing the changes, and the height is perfect.  Close enough to land in a single action, but out of melee reach.  BTW, my spot check is now +10 if you haven't seen the change yet.
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 27, 2008)

"Yes, let's go check this out, it's probably a messenger from the main army, telling about their grand victory, while we are stuck here guarding a ghost town. But in case it's not, I sure wouldn't mind some excitement, well done Nargon" Rajah will say with a gleam in his eyes, as his pace quickens to reach the northern gate before the person Nargon spotted


----------



## Leif (Apr 27, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard 6*



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Nargon speaks calmly and quietly after he lands. "I've seen a glint off to the north, on the other side of camp, it could be someone coming this way.  Bevin, if I recall correctly, you're somewhat stealthy.. perhaps you could sneak over to inform our companions while Rajah and I continue north to investigate.  They're that way about a hundred feet."



Bevin begins to creep toward the other group, although there is a definite look of distaste upon his face:  "_SOMEWHAT_ stealthy indeed!  Why I oughta...."

 Move Silently check (+10) = 17.  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1579326/ 

Bevin is a bit upset at being called "somewhat stealthy" and this makes him clumsy and proves it to be true to a degree.  Regardless, when Bevin gets closer to Aram, Girgal, and Ripclaw, he will say in a hoarse whisper, "Psst!  It's Bevin with news," and then bring them up do date on the happenings and that Rajah and Nargon are heading to the gate to investigate.


----------



## kinem (Apr 27, 2008)

Rajah and Nargon head to the gate.  Precious seconds fly by as you unlatch the bar and unlock it, and swing it open.  The others hang back within the village a few yards from the gate.

There indeed appears to be a man approaching, apparently in full plate armor.  His face seems human.

Nargon and Rajah head forth to meet the newcomer.  Just as they are about to speak with him, a horrific and ghostly apparition - like a faintly glowing cloud - rises from the ground behind the man, and begins attacking him with its claws!  He cries out in pain and horror as it strikes him twice.

[sblock=ghostly cloud]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

[sblock=tactical map]
	
	



```
....................
....................
....................
....................
....................
.........SS.........
.........SS.........
.........M..........
....................
.........NR.........
....................
....................
....................
----\...............
.....\-\............
........\==\........
............\.......
.............\XXXXXX
..............X
..........BAg.X
..............X

N = Nargon	R = Rajah		B = Bevin
A = Aram	g = Girgal and Ripclaw

M = the armored man

SS
SS = monster

== is the gate (open)

---\ = village palisade

XXX = mud-brick house
```
[/sblock]

Combat Sequence:
1) PCs (Aram, Bevin, Girgal, Nargon, Rajah)
2) monster, man


----------



## Leif (Apr 27, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard 6, AC20,FF17,T15 hp44/44, fort+4 ref+6 will+5*

Bevin casts, _Summon Monster III_ and calls up a small air elemental.  (I'll call him "Stormy")  Bevin directs Stormy to attack the monster immediately, while being careful not to harm the man.

Initiative(+3)= 19 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1579845/ 
Arcane Spell Failure roll (ASF=5%) = 83% http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1579844/ 

[sblock=help!]I couldn't get invis. castle to give me a straight percentile roll and had to roll 2d10 for it.  Does anyone know the proper syntax for a percentile roll?[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 27, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

Girgal, riding Ripclaw, directs his companion forward, behind Rahja and grunts some magic words and throws a tooth into the air. A set of ghostly dinosaur jaws comes into being and attacks the ghostly cloud.

[sblock=ooc]You should use only one letter for Girgal and Ripclaw, because they share one space.
Spiritjaws (Attack1,Attack2,Damage,grapple check) (1d20+10=22, 1d20+5=17, 2d6=7, 1d20+14=30)[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 27, 2008)

Rajah will attempt to see if this creature is an undead, pulling out the earth from his pouch and followed his arcane gestures. He'll also move to stand behind Nargon. 

[sblock=Actions] Casts _detect undead_ & moves south 1 square and west 1 square [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 28, 2008)

A small, shifting cloud appears beside the glowing monster - which it somewhat resembles - and tries to lash out at the monster, but it seems to have no effect.

Ghostly jaws appear and catch and bite into the monster.  This does seem to hurt it as it shrieks in anger.

[sblock=tactical map]
	
	



```
....................
....................
....................
....................
....................
........aSS.........
.........SS.........
.........M..........
....................
.........N..........
.........Rg.........
....................
....................
----\...............
.....\-\............
........\==\........
............\.......
.............\XXXXXX
..............X
..........BA..X
..............X

N = Nargon	R = Rajah	B = Bevin
A = Aram	g = Girgal and Ripclaw

a = Stormy (small air elemental)

M = the armored man

SS
SS = monster (grappled by spirit jaws)

== is the gate (open)

---\ = village palisade

XXX = mud-brick house
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=renau1g]The monster does not detect as undead, nor does anything else here.[/sblock]

[sblock=Walking Dad]The jaws can only attack once in the 1st round.[/sblock]

[sblock=Leif]d100.  d20 works as well (5% = 1 in 20)[/sblock]

ooc: remaining to act: Nargon, Aram


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2008)

Nargon steps forward, reaching out to grab the man "Come, friend, do not be worried, I'll get you to safety!" He hopes his words will calm the man enough that his invocation will work, and then teleports them both back inside.

[sblock=combat info]
I grab onto the man and "Flee the scene", the dimension door taking us both 10' behind the gates.  Hopefully he won't resist.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 28, 2008)

The man does not resist, and he vanishes, reappearing behind the gate with Nargon.  An image of Nargon remains where the half-orc had been.

[sblock=tactical map]
	
	



```
....................
....................
....................
....................
....................
........aSS.........
.........SS.........
....................
.........n..........
....................
.........Rg.........
....................
....................
----\...............
.....\-\............
........\==\........
............\.......
.........M...\XXXXXX
.........N....X
..........BA..X
..............X

N = Nargon	R = Rajah	B = Bevin
A = Aram	g = Girgal and Ripclaw

a = Stormy (small air elemental)

n = image of Nargon

M = the armored man

SS
SS = monster (grappled by spirit jaws)

== is the gate (open)

---\ = village palisade

XXX = mud-brick house
```
[/sblock]

ooc: left to act: Aram


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2008)

*Sorry, I am fairly bad about posting on the weekends. *


Doing his best to remain hidden, Aram moves to sneak around the creature, so as to get into a flanking position.


*Move Silently +12 and Hide +12; move full movement (40'), so -5 penalty to each.*


----------



## kinem (Apr 28, 2008)

[sblock=Rhun]There is really nothing to hide behind, outside the wall.  You will not be able to hide there.  Do you still want to creep behind the monster?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2008)

Seeing that there is no terrain or cover to use in sneaking up on the creature, Aram decides to rush straight in to the battle. His weapons flash as he moves forward, the rogue tumbling into a defensive stance as he comes near the strange cloudy creature.

[sblock=Kinem]
With that said, Aram will change his tactics. He will double move to the creature's lower right corner, which will allow him to 5' step into flanking position with the air elemental next round. He'll use full defense (+6 due to 5+ ranks in tumble), bringing his AC to 31 this round.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 28, 2008)

[sblock=For Aram]OOC:  You do know that the air elemental is on OUR side, don't you??[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2008)

[sblock=For Leif]
I do, which is why I have Aram moving in to flank *with* it. Not moving in to flank *it*. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 28, 2008)

[sblock=For Rhun]Okay, okay, okay, I admit it!  You're a better player than I am!  I just wanted to make sure, alright?  Blame it on Bevin:  he's AWFULLY protective of creatures that he conjures up, and he claims he can't help it. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> [sblock=For Rhun]Okay, okay, okay, I admit it!  You're a better player than I am!  I just wanted to make sure, alright?  Blame it on Bevin:  he's AWFULLY protective of creatures that he conjures up, and he claims he can't help it. [/sblock]




[sblock=Leif]
No, you are fine. And I wouldn't say I'm a better player. LOL. I just read each and every post (sometimes several times) to make sure I know what is going on. I've noticed that a lot of players in games won't read what the other PCs are doing, and their actions end up being counter-productive because of it. 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 28, 2008)

Aram rushes forward, tumbling into a defensive crouch next to the glowing monster.

The armored man speaks to Nargon, saying "Great thanks.  I bear critical news.   Watch out - it must not slay anyone!"

As he speaks he moves further behind the palisade, drawing a heavy mace as he does.  He then casts a spell on himself.

The ghostly cloud struggles with the ghostly jaws, trying to escape their grasp.

"Foolish mortals!  He is promised to me - give him up and you may yet live!"

It appears to wriggle free, yet perhaps only for an instant, as the jaws are ready to strike again.

[sblock=ooc]The spell is unclear about what happens when the target makes a successful grapple check to free itself from the jaws.  In this case, the monster has no actions left after it freed itself, so I will allow the jaws to attack it again the next round as it is still in the same location.  If the monster is grappled but succeeds on its first grapple check during a round, however, then it can escape by moving away from the jaws.  In that case, the jaws will not be able to follow it and will no longer be able to attack it.[/sblock]

[sblock=tactical map]
	
	



```
....................
....................
....................
....................
....................
........aSS.........
.........SSA........
....................
.........n..........
....................
.........Rg.........
....................
....................
----\...............
.....\-\............
........\==\........
............\.......
.............\XXXXXX
......M..N....X
..........B...X
..............X

N = Nargon	R = Rajah	B = Bevin
A = Aram	g = Girgal and Ripclaw

a = Stormy (small air elemental)

n = image of Nargon

M = the armored man

SS
SS = monster (not grappled by spirit jaws)

== is the gate (open)

---\ = village palisade

XXX = mud-brick house
```
[/sblock]

ooc: PCs to act again.


----------



## Leif (Apr 28, 2008)

*Bevin*

Bevin commands Stormy to continue to attack the creature.  (OOC:  I didn't see any attack last round, but I'm guessing that he didn't have time after he was conjured and them  completed his move action?) (OOC:  also, someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but my guess is that the summoning spell has a duration of one round per caster level, which would mean that it lasts for 5 more rounds from now, right?)


----------



## renau1g (Apr 28, 2008)

Rajah smiles as he points his fingers at the ghostly cloud and after uttering his words of power, a ray of crackling roiling darkness bursts from Rajah's fingers towards his enemy. 

[sblock=Rolls]
Casts Enervation
Ranged Touch Attack (1d20+6=12) 
Negative Levels Gained (1d4=4) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 28, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> [sblock=Leif]
> No, you are fine. And I wouldn't say I'm a better player. LOL. I just read each and every post (sometimes several times) to make sure I know what is going on. I've noticed that a lot of players in games won't read what the other PCs are doing, and their actions end up being counter-productive because of it.
> [/sblock]



[sblock=Ruhn]I know you ordinarily read every post, but for some reason I thought you might be in a hurry to get back to the action today.  I guess I must be attributing my carelessness to you, sorry.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 28, 2008)

Aram quickly moves from his defensive stance to an attack stance, his blades whirling as he slashes them are the strange foe. The distraction that the elemental imposed upon the enemy could only be of aid to the desert warrior.


*Full Attack w/Flanking:
Scimitar #1 +12/+7 AND Scimitar #2 +12. Damage per strike is 1d6+2 (crit 18-20) +3d6 sneak attack damage.*


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 25 (T15, FF22), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

[sblock=kinem]







			
				kinem said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]The spell is unclear about what happens when the target makes a successful grapple check to free itself from the jaws.  In this case, the monster has no actions left after it freed itself, so I will allow the jaws to attack it again the next round as it is still in the same location.  If the monster is grappled but succeeds on its first grapple check during a round, however, then it can escape by moving away from the jaws.  In that case, the jaws will not be able to follow it and will no longer be able to attack it.[/sblock]



_If the jaws move beyond the range of the spell, they vanish._ implies that the jaws can move.[/sblock]
Girgal is satisfied to see, that his jaws seem to be effective. He commands Riplclaw back behind the gate and shares a barkskin with him, as he moves.
[sblock=ooc]Barkskin gives +3 nat armor.
Spiritjaws 2nd (Attack1,Attack2,Damage,grapple check) (1d20+10=26, 1d20+5=20, 2d6=5, 1d20+14=31)

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x3, light, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (3) - (spiderclimb), barkskin, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, spirit jaws, blindsight – bite of the werewolf
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2008)

Nargon nods to the man and looks back out the gate at the monster.  Seeing his companions assaulting it with spells, he decides to do likewise, summoning his inner fire he sends a ray of force lancing out from his palm to dive into the creature.

[sblock=ooc]
Eldritch blast Attack/Damage. (1d20+9=27, 5d6=15)
If the blast seems to have full effect, Nargon will stay where he is, otherwise he'll move forwards 40', drawing his sword as he goes.
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 29, 2008)

The small air elemental that Bevin had summoned beside the ghostly monster lashes out towards it but the blow is wide of the mark.

Rajah sends a crackling ray towards the monster, but at the last moment the ray seems to be deflected upwards, and it does not strike the creature.

Aram strikes quickly, his twin scimitars a whirl of metal.  The ghostly cloud doesn't seem to have any particularly vulnerable spots to strike, but his magical blades do seem to bite into the cloud-monster, as it shrieks.

The ghostly set of giant jaws that Girgal had summoned strikes again at the monster, biting it but failing to hold it as it had last time.  And again it bites, but again the ghostly cloud wriggles free, though it seems to be hurting.

Girgal casts another spell, apparently on himself, as he rides his dinosaur back behind the gate.

[sblock=Jemal]As far as I can tell, a warlock's eldritch blast only has a range of 30', and Nargon has nothing that would increase that to 60'.  Let me know if I missed something, in which case Nargon would have stayed put.[/sblock]

Nargon sends forth a ray of magical energy that seems to hurt the foe as it shrieks in pain.

The stranger, clad in full plate armor despite the heat, casts another spell on himself and backs away from the gate.

The glowing cloud monster surges towards the village and away from the biting spirit jaws.  It sails over the fence and, seeing its target, charges at him once more, striking the armored stranger with its claw.

[sblock=Walking Dad]See OOC for details on the spirit jaws.[/sblock]

[sblock=tactical map]
	
	



```
....................
....................
........ajjA........
.........jj.........
....................
....................
....................
.........R..........
....................
....................
----\...............
.....\-\............
........\==\........
...........g\.......
.............\XXXXXX
.........N....X
..........B...X
......SS......X
......SS......X
......M.......X
..............X
..............X

N = Nargon	R = Rajah	B = Bevin
A = Aram	g = Girgal and Ripclaw

a = Stormy (small air elemental)

n = image of Nargon

M = the armored man

jj
jj = spirit jaws

SS
SS = glowing cloud monster

== is the gate (open)

---\ = village palisade

XXX = mud-brick house
```
[/sblock]

ooc: PCs to act again.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 29, 2008)

*Aram Al Tarik (AC 23, HP 56/56)*

[sblock=Kinem]
When the creature moved out of Aram's threat range, shouldn't he have gotten an AoO against it?[/sblock]


Aram spouts off a stream of curses in the Ylari tongue as the ghost cloud sails away from him, and he swiftly gives chase. Aided by his magical boots, Aram is able to easily cover the distance, slashing one of his scimitars at the creature as he nears.


*
Charge Action: +2 attack, -2 AC; Flanking: +2 attack
Scimitar #1 +16, damage is 1d6+2 (crit 18-20) +3d6 sneak attack damage*


----------



## kinem (Apr 29, 2008)

[sblock=Rhun]Yes.  There is quite a bit to keep track of.  I did think of it - after I posted, and then I returned to fix it only to see that you had already posted.[/sblock]

Aram saw an opportunity for one more attack as the creature was fleeing, and he scored another hit.

The dervish chases the ghostly monster, hurrying this time due to the urgent situation, rather than taking the time to tumble safely into a defensive position.  The cloud-monster lashes out with a claw as Aram approaches it, and it hits him!  The claw chills him to the bone as it passes right through his body.  It also seems to affect his mind somehow - he feels weird.

[sblock=Rhun]Aram takes 5 damage + 2 wisdom damage.[/sblock]

Nontheless, Aram presses his attack, and his magical scimitar strikes the ghostly cloud again.

[sblock=tactical map]
	
	



```
....................
....................
........ajj.........
.........jj.........
....................
....................
....................
.........Rg.........
....................
....................
----\...............
.....\-\............
........\==\........
............\.......
.............\XXXXXX
.........N....X
.......A..B...X
......SS......X
......SS......X
......M.......X
..............X
..............X

N = Nargon	R = Rajah	B = Bevin
A = Aram	g = Girgal and Ripclaw

a = Stormy (small air elemental)

M = the armored man

jj
jj = spirit jaws

SS
SS = glowing cloud monster

== is the gate (open)

---\ = village palisade

XXX = mud-brick house
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]All of your attacks on the incorporeal monster have a 50% miss chance even if you hit its AC.  So far Aram has attacked it 5 times and not missed once.  Not to mention Nargon's blast which also passed the miss chance.  Damn  ![/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 29, 2008)

[sblock=Kinem]
You know, I think I just came to the realization that the charge action doesn't protect you from AoO. I had always thought it did, until I just read up on it. Thing must have reach. Bummer. But I guess I learned my lesson.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 29, 2008)

[sblock=Kinem]
Complete arcane page 7, under the description of Eldritch Blast, second paragraph: "An eldritch blast is a ray with a range of 60 feet.  It is a ranged touch attack that affects a single target, allowing no saving throw."
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 29, 2008)

[sblock=Jemal]OK, crystalkeep erroneously says 30'.

Nargon stayed put.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 29, 2008)

[sblock=Kinem]
What about my last round's actions. Girgal cast a spell and moved behind the gates. I will wait for a clarification before posting his next action.

I answered in the OOC thread, too.
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Apr 29, 2008)

Rajah curses as the creatures flies over him and turns to rush to the south, his bowed body comically moving as he hurries to the gates. Once in sight of the creature Rajah once again  points his fingers at the ghostly cloud and after uttering his words of power, a ray of crackling roiling darkness bursts from Rajah's fingers towards his enemy. However, in his haste Rajah stumbles after hitting some uneven ground and his ray flies well wide of the target.

[sblock=actions] Move 25' South, ending up in the open gate. Let's try it again. Touch Attack; Negative Levels Gained (1d20+6=8, 1d4=3) Nope, Curse you IC!
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 29, 2008)

[sblock=tactical map]
	
	



```
....................
....................
........ajj.........
.........jj.........
....................
....................
....................
....................
....................
....................
----\...............
.....\-\............
........\R=\........
...........g\.......
.............\XXXXXX
.........N....X
.......A..B...X
......SS......X
......SS......X
......M.......X
..............X
..............X

N = Nargon	R = Rajah	B = Bevin
A = Aram	g = Girgal and Ripclaw

a = Stormy (small air elemental)

n = image of Nargon

M = the armored man

jj
jj = spirit jaws

SS
SS = glowing cloud monster

== is the gate (open)

---\ = village palisade

XXX = mud-brick house
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Walking Dad]Oops, I forgot to move Girgal last time.  I edited in movement for him.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 29, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard 6, AC20,FF17,T15 hp44/44, fort+4 ref+6 will+5*

Bevin moves to keep a careful and wary eye on the man who was approaching the city.  Even though we are acting to help him against the more dangerous monster, Bevin is still not sure he is entirely "on our side."


----------



## kinem (Apr 29, 2008)

[sblock=Leif]A creature you summoned acts on your turn.  Thus, when you post IC actions for Bevin, the elemental will act this round.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Apr 29, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard 6, AC20,FF17,T15 hp44/44, fort+4 ref+6 will+5*

Actions for Bevin:  Bevin moves to keep a careful and wary eye on the man who was approaching the city, while the elemental continues to attack the monster. Even though we are acting to help him against the more dangerous monster, Bevin is still not sure he is entirely "on our side."

[sblock=OOC for DM]Truthfully, I believe that if Bevin were to cast another spell now that would NOT necessarily dismiss the elemental, but I'm not absolutely certain of that fact, nor am I aware of any house rules regarding said situation.  So... in light of my present ignorance, Bevin will simply refrain from casting again during the time that his previous spell is in effect.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 29, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 25 (T15, FF22), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

Girgal shouts something in druidic as a bright flame appears in his hand.

[sblock=ooc]Casts Produce Flame. As I read the spell, I can start to attack next round at the earliest.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Apr 29, 2008)

[sblock=Leif]No need to worry; unless a spell says it requires concentration, which Summon Monster spells don't, casting other spells will not dismiss it.[/sblock]

The small air elemental chases the larger monster, this time trying a different tactic: It transforms into a small tornado 5' wide at the base and 10' high, and bears down on the ghostly fiend.  However, its attack does not seem to have any effect.

Girgal tosses flame at the monster.  His throw is well aimed but the fire seems to pass through the foe with no effect.

[sblock=Walking Dad]I have decided to house rule that you can make 1 attack with Produce Flame on the initial round.  Unlike some spells, this does not seem overpowered.[/sblock]

[sblock=tactical map]
	
	



```
....................
....................
.........jj.........
.........jj.........
....................
....................
....................
....................
....................
....................
----\...............
.....\-\............
........\R=\........
...........g\.......
.............\XXXXXX
.........N....X
.......A..B...X
......aS......X
......SS......X
......M.......X
..............X
..............X

N = Nargon	R = Rajah	B = Bevin
A = Aram	g = Girgal and Ripclaw

a = Stormy (small air elemental)

n = image of Nargon

M = the armored man

jj
jj = spirit jaws

SS
SS = glowing cloud monster

== is the gate (open)

---\ = village palisade

XXX = mud-brick house
```
[/sblock]

ooc: left to act: Nargon


----------



## Leif (Apr 30, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue 2, Wizard 6*

[sblock=DM kinem]Coolness.  I don't think it's Bevin's turn, but I've gotten confused so it just might be.  Anyway, Bevin's next action will be to cast _Daze Monster_ at the "cloud thingy."  ASF roll (5% chance) =  7 on d20 = 35%,  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1582704/  -- "Thingy's" Will save DC = 15. [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 30, 2008)

Nargon moves forward to stand beside the cloud, his sword glowing with power as he swings.
[sblock=ooc]
Move south so I'm 10' from it (but to the east of it) and Hideous Blow
Hideous Blow attack & Damage (1d20+15=33, 2d4+5d6+11=32) 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 1, 2008)

[sblock=Leif]I will assume that you changed your mind and decided to act in the current round rather than next round.[/sblock]

Bevin chants arcane syllables and points to the monster, but his spell seems to have no effect.

Nargon moves forward to stand beside the cloud, his spiked chain glowing with power as he swings.  His deadly chain swings true and sweeps right into the cloud, but it doesn't seem to catch on anything, as if it was just passing through thin air.

The armored man shifts to his right, putting the monster squarely between himself and Aram.  He swings his mace into it, and his weapon does seem to hurt the monster; and again, he hits it.  It's hard to tell but the ghostly cloud seems less orderly now, as if it's barely able to hang together.

Nonetheless it lashes out with its claws, still concentrating its attacks on the armored stranger.  It scores two strikes as the man grimaces in pain, but he stays on his feet.  The monster drifts downwards by 5', and is now halfway under and halfway out of the ground.

[sblock=tactical map]
	
	



```
....................
....................
.........jj.........
.........jj.........
....................
....................
....................
....................
....................
....................
----\...............
.....\-\............
........\R=\........
...........g\.......
.............\XXXXXX
..............X
.......A..B...X
......aS.N....X
......SS......X
.......M......X
..............X
..............X

N = Nargon	R = Rajah	B = Bevin
A = Aram	g = Girgal and Ripclaw

a = Stormy (small air elemental)

n = image of Nargon

M = the armored man

jj
jj = spirit jaws

SS
SS = glowing cloud monster

== is the gate (open)

---\ = village palisade

XXX = mud-brick house
```
[/sblock]

ooc: PCs act again.


----------



## Leif (May 1, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue 2, Wizard 6, AC20,FF17,T15 hp44/44, fort+4 ref+6 will+5*

[sblock=DM kinem]Thank you for the generous ruling! [/sblock]
Bevin, frustrated by his seeming inability to harm the creature, casts _Ray of Enfeeblement_ upon it.

Touch attack to hit the creature with the ray: 1d20+3BAB +3 DEX= 18
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1583549/ 
Ray does 1d6+4 str damage = 7 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1583550/


----------



## Walking Dad (May 1, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 25 (T15, FF22), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

Girgal moves weast to get a better look at the creature and throws another flame.

[sblock=ooc]Produce Flame 2 (1d20+10=16, 1d6+5=9)[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 1, 2008)

Following the actions of Bevin, Rajah mirrors the spells chosen and attempts to furhter weaken the monster, however it seems that luck is not smiling on Rajah, as per usual. His ray flies far right again, striking the dried ground and dissapating into nothingness.

[sblock=Rolls]
Ranged Touch Attack (1d20+6=7) 
Wow, 3rd single digit attack roll in a row, IC Hates Rajah.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 1, 2008)

Despite the searing pain that the creature's attack caused to explode in his head, or the severe headache that now pounded behind his eyes, Aram continues his assault against the creature. His scimitars flash in the moonlight as the desert warrior goes into yet another attack routine.

*AC 25, HP 51/56, WIS 08/10

Full Attack w/Flanking:
Scimitar #1 +12/+7 AND Scimitar #2 +12. Damage per strike is 1d6+2 (crit 18-20) +3d6 sneak attack damage.*


----------



## kinem (May 1, 2008)

Bevin's ray passes through the monster, but has no noticable effect on it.

Girgal tosses two more glowing balls of flame at the ghostly cloud, but these too pass through it harmlessly.

Rajah's ray flies flies far right again, striking the earth and dissapating into nothingness.

(ooc: It's not a desert, here.  It's just a hot climate.  The desert is to the west.)

Even Aram's luck in hitting the creature fails him as his whirling scimitars too fail to bite on the incorporeal foe.

[sblock=rolls]
Girgal: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1583853/ 
Aram: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1583838/ 

Ah, invisible castle to the rescue.  Can the poor monster last the round after all?  It has 2 hp left  
[/sblock]

ooc: Nargon to act


----------



## Walking Dad (May 1, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 25 (T15, FF22), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

Girgal continous his flame barrage, hoping for a bit more luck to hurt this foe.

[sblock=ooc]Produce Flame (1d20+10=24, 1d6+5=8, 1d20+5=11, 1d6+5=8)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 1, 2008)

Running out of options at breakneck speed, Bevin is forced to resort to casting cantrips now:  He casts _Flare_ on the creature (any "creature" must make a Fort save -- DC 13 -- or be dazzled for one minute).

Arcane Spell Failure  check (5%) = 4 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1583950/   NO ASF!!!


----------



## kinem (May 1, 2008)

ooc: Please refrain from posting actions unless it is the PCs' turn to act and you have not already acted for the round.

In the current round Nargon still can act.  After him the NPCs will act.  If the monster is still alive after that, your stated actions will occur.


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2008)

Once more filling his weapon with his power, Nargon continues to strike at the beast

[sblock=ooc]
Hideous blow attack; damage (1d20+15=33, 2d4+5d6+11=31) 
Now Invisible castle just needs to co-operate with a >50 percentile. 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 2, 2008)

Nargon aims well his mighty rapidly whipping chain, crackling with power, as it passes right through the monster once again without any effect.

The armored stranger presses his own attack on the ghostly fiend.  A blow from his mace passes through also with no effect, but he quickly follows it up with a second blow that does seem to catch on the cloud-monster.  The monster seems to go limp.

Taking no chances, Bevin casts a spell on the creature.

Girgal tosses a flame that passes through it with no evident effect.  He follows it up with another toss, and when that flame strikes the it, the ghostly-cloud monster dissipates as if into nothingness!

It is gone.

The armored stranger sighs and lays right down on the ground.   It looks like he might be too badly hurt to stand at first, but it soon becomes clear that he is just exhausted.

On a closer look, he appears to have been in the desert for many days.  He is caked in dust and sand, his face reddish, his lips cracked.

"Thank you" he says "for saving me and may the blessing of the Immortals be upon you.  I am Bishop Guilliame.  I am on a mission of the utmost importance, and I must speak to your commander.  And given your impressive performance here tonight, I believe that you are fated to carry on where I must leave off.

But first, I must rest."


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2008)

Aram sheathes his blades, and then stumbles to one knee. He rubs his temples with his fingers, the pain in his head causing him dizziness and blurred vision. "What was that thing?" he asks. "And what did it do to me? Poison?


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue/Enchanter*

"I don't know, friend Aram, but I do know that Bishop Guillame is not the only one in need of urgent rest!  That battle almost exhausted the very last ounce of arcane might that I have at my command!  I'm bushed!  I could sleep right here on this field of blood!"


----------



## kinem (May 2, 2008)

"Must rest" Bishop Guilliame mumbles now; it is hard to hear him.  "I think ... Soul Eater.  The Master sent to kill me.  Worse than death.  But we banished the fiend. We will recover.  Rest."


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue/Enchanter*

"Let's get the Bishop to a bed immediately, shall we?"


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2008)

"Girgal, take Bevin and the bishop to the barracks for some rest, and inform the commander while we continue our patrol.  We cannot let our guard down because one enemy has fallen, there may be more threats tonight."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 2, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

"Nargon is right. We should stay vigilant. But I will come back to you and pray later. Maybe the primal powers will restore your strenght of mind."


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue/Enchanter*

"Thank you, Nargon and Girgal, for your understanding and your generosity.  It pains me to leave you before our assigned task is complete, but I fear that if I remained with you I would be a hindrance rather than a help."  So saying, Bevin readies himself to return to the barracks and gain some restorative sleep.


----------



## renau1g (May 2, 2008)

Rajah will go over to where the creature disappeared and see if there is anything left behind that he can collect. After completing his investigation, he walks back to the others and says "It appears that tonight was not my night, I'm sorry for my ineffectiveness.", with a sigh. He'll also take a moment to go and grab his steed, wanting to continue the patrol from horseback, especially now that they're a man short.


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2008)

After a few moments, the pain in Aram's head begins to subside, and the dervish stands. "I'm still a bit dizzy, but I think I am well enough to finish out my patrol."


*I just realized that not only does not having a cleric mean relatively little healing for us, but it also means we only have the slow route to restore ability damage.*


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue/Enchanter*

Hearing Aram's words as he walks slowly away, Bevin realizes that he is not the only one who is at less than optimum condition.

"Here now!  What am I doing?  A Dwarf would never walk away from a half-finished job and leave his friends to complete the task without him!  THIS Dwarf will surely not do that!  Back to work!  If I am fated to give my life this night, then so be it.  I shall die with my shoulder to the wheel and a smile on my face."  OOC:  Bevin regrets the temporary insanity of his player.


----------



## kinem (May 2, 2008)

Rajah finds no trace left behind of the mysterious monster.

The bishop - once helped out of his dirty heavy armor - is left to rest on a sleeping mat back at the main tent as the others resume the nighttime patrol.

The night is quiet for the next few hours, until suddenly you hear a distant scream!

You reach for your weapons.  A moment later you realize though that this could actually be considered good news.  The mad hermit has awakened.  He stays in his hut throughout the night.

There are no other incidents during the night, and in the morning the next shift relieves you.  You go back to the tent for some well deserved sleep.

It is late afternoon by the time you are all awake the next day, and you are all called into the commanders' borrowed house.  There you are greeted by Sargent Sarras and Bishop Guilliame, who has been given a clean green robe.  He looks relatively clean but very tired.

The Sargent explains "You did well last night, soldiers.  Now you are being given an important new assignment.  You are to complete the quest that Bishop Guilliame will now describe."

Bishop Guilliame says "I have been adventuring in the desert for the past several weeks, on  a quest to find the power uniting the nomad tribes.  There I lost three great men who were my companions.  I will not speak of the manner of their deaths, except to say that there are many strange monsters in those lands, and tombs filled with both ancient lore and ancient terrors.

We discovered that a man known as the Master has united the tribes.  Normally they fight each other but they all respect his power.  He is not of the desert himself; he rules a land known as Hule beyond the mountains west of the desert.  This rough map " he pulls out a scroll " should help guide you to his 'temple of death'.

That is not all.  This Master has an Immortal patron.  I am sure the Master is seeking Immortality for himself as well.  He has become far more powerful than a mortal man through the use of ancient artifacts."

He pulls something else out of his robe pocket.  It resembles the pommel of a dagger, but is made of crystal.

"You must find the Master and slay him.  The desert tribes will then turn on each other.  If you do not, he will only grow more powerful and he may bring death and slavery to the whole world.

I cannot go with you.  We attracted too much attention.  He will find me.  I have no doubt that the fiend last night was lying in wait in full knowledge that I was approaching this town."


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2008)

*Aram Al Tarik*

The rest had done Aram some good. The minor wound from the creature's claw was scabbed over, though the dervish was still experiencing a mild headache and some dizziness from the encounter.

Hearing the bishop describe the quest he wanted them to perform, Aram was quite excited. This would be much better than guard duty, and certainly a better use for his talents.

The warrior picks up the crystal dagger hilt, and holds it up before the bishop. "What is this thing?"



*HP 56/56, WIS 09/10*


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue/Enchanter*

"I also desire to know the nature of the crystal.  And I have more questions, as well: 
Do you know the name of the Master's Immortal patron?  Can you give us some clue as to what sort of creatures we may face on this journey?  Does the Master still weild these artifacts, and if so, is there any known way to defeat them?"


----------



## renau1g (May 2, 2008)

"Temple of Death, sounds fun" Rajah mutters under his breath, although he finds himself intrigued at this latest development. Rajah's also anxious to hear what this crystal is and has to admit that there might be some very useful lore to be uncovered during their travels.


----------



## kinem (May 2, 2008)

"That" Bishop Guilliame replies "is part of the Crystal Dagger of Cymorrak.  We found it in an ancient ruin.  The parts were seperated and I don't know where the other part is.

However, if my reading of the ancient texts holds true, it may be the key to defeating the Master.  It was made to destroy an ancient tyrant who thought himself immortal.  I don't know any more about it.

I don't know who the Master's patron is, but I believe that there are several Immortals engaged in a power struggle.  On one occasion, my own life was miraculously saved.  On other occasions, luck mysteriously turned against us in what should have been an easy task.

You will encounter monsters of all sorts.  Men, most of all.  Orcs.  Wizards.  Giants.  Unknown monsters from those isolated lands.  Demons, maybe, if you draw the attention of the Master.  You must draw as little attention as possible."

Sargent Sarras adds "We are fortunate in one regard.  I hate to be blunt, but many of you look like you can pass as enemy agents, at least to the casual eye.  Men of the desert and a half orc, sure.  Girgal, a dinosaur-riding halfling is outlandish enough that you too can pass, not for one of the desert but certainly for one who is not an ally of Darokin.

Bevin, as a dwarf you stand out the most.  It may be best if you pretend to be a prisoner, unless you have some way to adopt a more desert-style or, how shall I say, monstrous appearance."


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2008)

Aram nods. "I was not always the honorable man you see now before you. I believe I can pass as one of the enemy's agents." The warrior slides the pommel of the Crystal Dagger of Cymorrak into his pouch, looking around at his companions. "If we recover the rest of this weapon, I am probably the best qualified to use it. I am the only one here that favors the light blade, at any rate."

He then turns back to the Bishop and Sargent. "So that question now is: Where do we start?"


*If someone else wants to hold that dagger, that is fine. It just seems that a dagger (if we get the rest) fits his fighting style best, as he can still dual wield it.*


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue/Enchanter*



			
				kinem said:
			
		

> Bevin, as a dwarf you stand out the most.  It may be best if you pretend to be a prisoner, unless you have some way to adopt a more desert-style or, how shall I say, monstrous appearance."



"Suppose I," GULP, "shave off my beard and disguise myself in flowing robes and turbans as Ari Djanni, Dwarf of the Desert?!  Surely a beardless Bedouin Wizard Dwarf will be unusual enough to be presumed to be outside established society?"


----------



## Walking Dad (May 2, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

Girgal simply nodds at their words. Their enemies seem to be offends of nature, at least.

Abot the desert tribes he simply responds: "If there is anyone more capable than them to survive the desert, than that's me."

To Bevin he says: "Ari Djanni, the crazy dwarf of the desert? Sure, nobody would expect a sane dwarf to shave his beard. I will seem mundane."


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2008)

*Bevin a/k/a Ari Djanni, Crazy Sand Dwarf Wizard*



			
				Walking Dad said:
			
		

> To Bevin he says: "Ari Djanni, the crazy dwarf of the desert? Sure, nobody would expect a sane dwarf to shave his beard. I will seem mundane."



"Ari" smiles at Girgal.  "Well, that's one 'yes' vote, but what say the experts in the field?"


----------



## kinem (May 3, 2008)

Sargent Sarras grins and says "A towelhead dwarf, eh?  No offense.  The diversity of the enemy forces may work in your favor, but I don't think we have those garments.  Unless you guys do, that is."

He reaches into his own pocket and pulls forth a small pouch.  "This is a magic item.  It is my personal property, won by my grandfather in the far north, but I am giving it in the hope it may help your mission.  I have been told that this powder, when sprinkled on a demon, has a chance to send it back to its pit.  _Dispel evil_, they call it."  He hands the pouch to Bevin.

Sarras continues "The Darokin field army must be somewhere in the desert, and you may be able to catch them and see what their scouts know of this Great Pass beyond the western mountains, shown on the Bishop's map.

Our own scouts report that there is a caravan west of here, beyond the Salt Swamp.  You are to join this caravan and travel with it into the Sind Desert.  The caravan will leave for the desert soon, and to reach it you must leave immediately.  You must take a boat up the river and across the swamp."


----------



## Leif (May 3, 2008)

*Bevin a/k/a Ari Djanni Towelhead Dwarf Enchanter*

"I thank you sincerely for the _Dispel Evil_ powder! Would it be ungrateful of me to say that I hope that we don't need it?  The garments are something of a problem.  Hmm, perhaps I can improvise something that will do?  And shaving my Dear Beard will doubtless take some time (and some tears), so I'd better get started now, if we are leaving that soon.  Anyone have a razor I can borrow?  I don't seem to have that particlar item of toiletries."  Bevin/Ari will start to work on his altered appearance as soon as he can.


----------



## Jemal (May 3, 2008)

"If we do not need it, then we'll return it to him.  If we do, then we'll be most grateful he provided it.  As to fitting in with them.. well, I've never really fit in anywhere, so that would be an.. interesting... experience." Nargon grins at the Sargeant's frown "But don't worry, sir.  This band is my family, I'll not 'go native' on you.  I must admit, though.. A half orc imbued with demonic powers does portray a certain image.  I'll go along with the sneaking in idea."

Nargon gives the dagger a cursory once-over.  Smaller weapons such as that were never that interesting to him.  He thought briefly of detecting for a magical aura to verify that it was, indeed, part of a powerful artifact, but decided against it...  He valued his sight to much to risk it.


----------



## renau1g (May 3, 2008)

"So we go meet the caravan and present ourseelves to them to take with them into the desert, and if they refuse? As you said we do happen to look like a band of the enemies. Rajah asks and looks over at Bevin

" Before you go to such extremes Bevin, isn't there a simple spell that allows one to alter their appearance? If you don't know it, perhaps there's one around here who could teach it to you?"


----------



## kinem (May 3, 2008)

'You have a point" Sarras admits. "It's a civillian caravan so it may not matter to them which side you are on, but I will give you a certificate affixed with the wax seal of Darokin to present when you hook up with our own forces."


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2008)

Aram nods. "Excellent, Sargent. That should serve well. Let's just make sure we are rid of it before we encounter the enemy. It would not bode well for us if they found it upon our persons.


----------



## Leif (May 3, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue 2, Wizard 6*



			
				renau1g said:
			
		

> "So we go meet the caravan and present ourseelves to them to take with them into the desert, and if they refuse? As you said we do happen to look like a band of the enemies. Rajah asks and looks over at Bevin
> 
> " Before you go to such extremes Bevin, isn't there a simple spell that allows one to alter their appearance? If you don't know it, perhaps there's one around here who could teach it to you?"



Bevin says, "Yes, I have heard of such a spell, but it doesn't last forever, and that would surely lead to my true appearance being discovered fairly quickly.  Plus, I don't know the spell, and I have already filled my brain for today with the spells that I do know."  OOC:  Good thought, though!


----------



## Leif (May 3, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue 2, Wizard 6*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Aram nods. "Excellent, Sargent. That should serve well. Let's just make sure we are rid of it before we encounter the enemy. It would not bode well for us if they found it upon our persons.



"Excellent point, Aram!"


----------



## kinem (May 4, 2008)

Aram and Nargon, in examining the crystal dagger hilt, notice that it is a single piece of transparent cystal.  As you turn it you see various colors reflected from the facets like a prism.  On the side where the blade would be, there is just a smooth, flat surface.

"If there are no further questions" Sargeant Sarras says "we must begin the preparations.  The boat you will be given is in the river, and you may obtain provisions from our stores within reason.

I too have much work to do.  Commander Forest intends to break camp and ride west this afternoon.  I must help with the preparations.  Good luck!"

Bishop Guilliame adds "May the blessings of righteousness be upon you!"


----------



## Leif (May 4, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2, Wizard6*

Bevin will ask for directions to the place where we may obtain the necessary stores for the journey.  "So, for how long to we require provisions?  Does anyone know how long our journey will be?  Will we be able to live off the land, you think, or will we need to carry everthing with us?  And what do you suppose our prospects will be for a re-supply at some point, should we require it?  If we can get directions to our supply point, then Bevin will begin to make his way there, along with others who are coming to help. (Hey, Bevin is not going to carry everything himself!  )


----------



## Walking Dad (May 4, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

"Ripclaw and me will not need proviant. Nature will care for us. For other provisions, I need a backup weapon and will be any magic be avaiable?" Girgal says. He likes the idea to leave the settlement for a more rural surrounding.


----------



## kinem (May 5, 2008)

"Take enough for about a week, but your journey will take considerably longer I believe.  For the most part, you will have to find a way to live off the land, or to buy food from local civillians" Sargent Sarras states. "I don't know what the desert nomads eat, but there are certainly a lot of them so there must be something to eat there.

You might be able to resupply when you link up with the main army, but I suspect their supplies will be rather tight.  As, frankly, our own are.  Our scouts found little food as the enemy has been targeting anything that might serve to supply us.  We do not have nearly enough for an extended campaign.

We certainly have daggers, swords, and bows available but nothing I think is meant for halfling use.

As for magic, we have very little.  I believe your little band has most of the magic around here."

Bishop Guilliame adds "I'd like to help but I have no healing items left."


----------



## kinem (May 5, 2008)

ooc: double post

BTW, you know where the supplies are kept, in the nearby tents and huts.


----------



## Leif (May 5, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard6*

OOC:  Bevin will go in search of a suitable heavy crossbow from the "supply tent."  He is proficient with it, but I didn't have a chance to buy one before we started.  He wants a couple dozen quarrels for it, too.  Does he have any luck finding one suited to his small stature?


----------



## kinem (May 5, 2008)

Bevin searches the supply tent and asks around.  He doesn't turn up a heavy crossbow, but there are light crossbows available.  He takes one along with 3 cases of 10 bolts each.  The human-made ones are about the right size for a dwarf to use.

A soldier explains "Heavy crossbows have longer range but the light ones are faster to reload and cheaper, so most people just use those."


----------



## Leif (May 5, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6*

"This will do nicely!  Thank you, sir!"

OOC:  I chose heavy crossbow because I don't expect to be involved in missile combatfor more than one shot or so before closing, and I wanted my one shot to COUNT.  But, that's cool, Bevin will take what he can get.


----------



## kinem (May 5, 2008)

After taking your leave of the Sargeant and the Bishop, you go down to the river to see the boat.

The boat is little more than a large raft, tied to one of the small docks. You surmise that because the river is broad, calm and shallow at points, rafts are the best means of travel. The raft is large enough to carry the party, your equipment, and mounts. There is one mast for a sail, but movement can be assisted by poling. A small lean-to in the center of the raft provides shade during the heat of the noonday sun.

Because the other soldiers and peasant recruits are busy breaking camp and packing up in preparation for their own journey, you are expected to load the raft yourselves - food, water, your bedding, lanterns, and any other items available that you wish to take.  This process takes quite a while, in part because the raft needs a little bit of repair as a few of the logs don't seem securely tied to the rest.

Pormas, the river guide, takes note of the proceedings and approaches.  "You know a guide like me might come in handy - I know what's safe to eat, the best way to rig the sail, stuff like that.  You want to hire me?  Of course, with all the dangers and enemies, you know I'll have to be well paid and I'm not planning to fight for you."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 5, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

"I'm no sailor myself, so you might be handy around. Can you track, too?" Girgal responds to Pormas.


----------



## Jemal (May 5, 2008)

Nargon neither has nor needs a mount, but does offer to help carry supplies, for he'll be partaking of them.   Once they are away from the regualar army members, he mentions to his companions "I have a healing wand in case we need it, and the ability to use it, but have been keeping it hidden so they don't attempt to.. requisition it from me."

WHen they're talking to Pormas, the half orc warlock has but a single question : "How much."


----------



## Leif (May 5, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard6*

"Yes, I share the curisity of my friend Nargon:  How bloody much do you think that your guide services are worth?"  After he says this, Bevin's face becomes a mask of discontent, and he spits, as if discounting Pormas's answer.


----------



## renau1g (May 5, 2008)

Looking at the raft and then back at his horse, Rajah is concerned. His mount would be a great asset in the desert, due to its nature. Thinking to himself, _"Hmmm, once we get out of town I think we could have him walk along the bottom of the river. Additionally, we could strap the raft to it to assist with the movement" _. Rajah will procure the provisions that he'll need for the trip and assist the others in whatever way he can. Also, he's growing more suspicious of the river guide, wondering how he managed to survive when everyone else perished and Rajah will send Razor off to gather some more info on him. He'll ask the quasit to invisibly enter the man's home and see if he can find something that might be on interest.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 5, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> ...Once they are away from the regualar army members, he mentions to his companions "I have a healing wand in case we need it, and the ability to use it, but have been keeping it hidden so they don't attempt to.. requisition it from me."...



"I have some healing items, too. Better for healing after a fight, though. But nothing to heal the touch of those _Souleaters_." Girgal explains. As usual, he is riding Ripclaw. All he needs he has on himself... but a weapon. "If we _have to_ kill a goblin or other small humanoid, take the weapons, please. Or if you see a small club... bring it to me."


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2008)

Aram holds up his hand, displaying a polished steel band inlaid with silver etchings upon one of his fingers. "I need no provisions, nor do I sleep much. This ring, a gift from my mentor, sustains me through such things. Though I do like the taste of a homecooked meal, when it comes to field rations I'd almost rather not eat." The dervish smiles. "I also have my own means of healing myself, at least of most minor injuries."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 5, 2008)

Girgal smiles at Aram's words, his teeth seems slighthly pointed. "Me and Ripclaw too, my friend. Have you ever tried to aquire enough fresh meat to feed sombody like him? But he really likes the taste of a good fleshy enemy    ."


----------



## Leif (May 5, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard6*

"Girgal, perhaps you should ask our hosts for a club before we leave?  They gave this shiny new crossbow to me, so I think that the least they could do for you would be to give you a club.  Or perhaps you just don't want to be bothered with carrying one around before you need it?  Oh, and I also have a number of "healing draughts" that I hope we do not need, but better safe than sorry!"


----------



## kinem (May 5, 2008)

Pormas considers, and replies "Track?  Maybe.  Depends where, what.  I can find food, sure.

If you intend to go all the way past the swamp and to the desert, how about nine hundred gold?  Surely that is not much for wealthy adventurers such as yourselves."

To Bevin he adds "And mind you, I may not have much but I still have my dignity.  I won't work for you at all if you disrepect me again."

As the sun draws lower in the sky, you become more aware of the sounds of nature here.  Crickets are chirping, and frogs are croaking their own song.

Much of the reserve force has already headed out of town.


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2008)

Aram points to one of the few trees nearby. "Just grab one of those stout branches, and I shall whittle it into a club for you friend Girgal. It'll give me something to do on the boat."


----------



## Leif (May 5, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard6*

After Pormas names his price for his guide services, Bevin turns away from him without saying another word, and completes loading his gear onto the boat.  "I think you can all guess what my opinion is of hiring our guide here.  Still, mine is only one voice of many, so I'll keep quiet and abide by the decision of the group.  If I were to speak my mind, he would surely not work for us then!"


----------



## renau1g (May 5, 2008)

Listening to Pormas, Rajah will walk over to him "I must say Pormas, that we know your help would be invaluable, but the price is quite steep, far beyond what we're even being compensated for our efforts and that includes battles. Perhaps you could reconsider? 700 gold sounds a far more reasonable number, enough to get you started in a new city with some leftover for some _enjoyment_"  Rajah says.

[sblock=Diplomacy] Diplomacy (1d20+5=6) Arrgghhh! Seriously? If you go to IC search for all the rolls made by Rajah, it's pathetic.  [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 5, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

After getting a branch for Aram, Girgal says to Promas: "No offense, but you don't look like a desert raider or a half-orc. We would you only hire for the boat trip, not the swamp and the desert. How much do you want for this? And make a good call, I will not haggle over this!"


----------



## kinem (May 5, 2008)

"If you intend to reach the desert you must cross the swamp, and the only way to do that is by boat" Pormas explains. "Now once we reach the desert I will either take the boat back or, if I can get a camel, I will perhaps stay in the desert for a while.

For this, yes, I am willing to accept seven hundred.  Is it a deal then?"


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2008)

Nargon shakes his head, agreeing with Bevin, and 'excuses' himself and the others, asking the 'guide' to step away while they discuss.  Once he is out of earshot, Nargon whispers to the others.

"He asks for more than I make in a month, and for what? To tell us what to eat and watch us do the fighting?  The river is not difficult to navigate, and He's offered little else other than to lighten our pockets.  We've no good reason I can see to hire him."

[sblock=ooc]
even 700 is excessive...  I don't even know what there is to guide.  A raft this size would have very little to worry about as far as crashing/eddies are concerned, and unless the river branches a lot and we weren't told which direction to go, it's fairly straight forward.  We allready have someone who knows how to forage food if needed, and taking an extra person means more people to split the food between. 
Add to that the fact that he's asking for the vast majority of our total cash (Looking in the RG, Bevin has 247 GP, Girgal doesn't have GP listed, Aram has 234, Rajah has 411, and Nargon has 75.  that's less than 1000) with which we will have to purchase more services and goods than just this river guide.
Unless the DM says "Take him", I vote he's not worth it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 6, 2008)

*Girgal*



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> ..."He asks for more than I make in a month, and for what? To tell us what to eat and watch us do the fighting?  The river is not difficult to navigate, and He's offered little else other than to lighten our pockets.  We've no good reason I can see to hire him."



After following Nargon, Girgal says: "I'm with you and Bevin. 700gp seems a terrible lot. I think I can find enough food during the journey. And I would like to see a swamp, that can only traveled by boat. There are always ways for somebody who knows where to look."

[sblock=ooc]Aargh, the boards has eaten my last character edit  . Equipment know includes gold total and some missing stuff.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard6*



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> "He asks for more than I make in a month, and for what? To tell us what to eat and watch us do the fighting?  The river is not difficult to navigate, and He's offered little else other than to lighten our pockets.  We've no good reason I can see to hire him."



OOC:  Just so we're clear on this, there is NO WAY that Bevin would give more than about 50 gp out of his own pocket for this guy!  I had just assumed, probably incorrectly, that payment would be made from party treasure at a later time.

Bevin says, "So, that's three of us in agreement.  Can I throw that wanker in the river, then?"


----------



## renau1g (May 6, 2008)

Walking back to the river guide, Rajah will say "I'm sorry my friend, but it appears that we are on a shortage of funds ourselves, unless you're willing to work on a credit basis, once we return from our travels we could pay you, I believe we must attempt this on our own. We have 150 gp between all of us, if that is an acceptable rate, I'd gladly pay it, but if not, we must say good luck. Besides it's probably safer not traveling with us."


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2008)

Aram finds himself in agreement with the others. "I believe it is prudent. We may well find ourselves in need of gold at a later date; it would not be wise to spend it all now, at the beginning of our journey."


----------



## kinem (May 6, 2008)

Pormas looks dissappointed at the news.  "Ah well, good luck to you.  You will surely need it."  He heads off back to his own cabin.

Razor returns to Rajah and reports finding nothing unusual at the man's cabin.

Sargent Sarras handed Rajah the promised certificate signed by Commander Forrest himself, and wished you luck once more as he took his final leave.

The town is almost deserted as the afternoon wears on.  The repairs on the raft have been completed to your satisfaction, and commander and the remaining troops have already left the village and marched into the desert.  With no one to show you how to use the sail properly you have to experiment a bit, but you seem to have figured it out.

The sun hangs low over the river, making it shine like red glass. As you are loading the boat, you hear a low throbbing sound, like a distant drumbeat. The crickets and the frogs stop their singing. Everything is suddenly still.

You scan the horizon, but see nothing unusual.  Nothing ... wait, there.  Looking toward the setting sun, you see something.

About a mile away, a large, winged creature flies in a slow circle above the river. The sound seems to be the beat of its wings. You are not able to see the creature clearly.


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard(Enchanter)6*

"I don't relish being stuck on this tub with that thing circling overhead.  We'd be trapped out in the open with nowhere to run.  But I guess we've all got to die sometime, don't we?  And we volutarily signed on for this job, so we might as well get to it!"


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2008)

"My bow is ready," says Aram, eyeing the flying beast in the distance. "I suggest if you have ranged weapons, you keep them ready as well."


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard(Enchanter)6*

OOC:  Bevin immediately loads his new crossbow, and strains his brain trying to think of a spell he has prepared that might help.


----------



## renau1g (May 6, 2008)

"I'm sure whatever it is, it's already seen us, let's be ready." Rajah says as he pulls out a small bottle and pops it open, the smell of alcohol heavy as Rajah dabs some on his fingers and trace sigils on his body, which dissolve once Rajah speaks his dark incantation. Looking to his familiar Rajah also says "Razor, please go scout ahead and let me know if you can make out what manner of creature this is."

[sblock=OOC]
Casts False Life, +13 temp. hp. 8 hrs duration

False Life (1d10+8=13) 
Spells Remaining:
1 - 7; 2 - 6; 3 - 6; 4 - 4
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 6, 2008)

Razor turns himself invisible and takes off.

The flying creature slowly circles a few more times in the distance.  About 10 minutes later, it heads further west and you lose sight of it near the horizon.

A panting Razor finally returns and gives Rajah his report.  "It's a big winged lizard.  Tail like a cursed imp's.  Someone is riding it."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 6, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

"I only have my magic as ranged weapon. But attack to fast. If it is some kind of animal, I can try to soothe it." Girgal answers.
After hearing the report (or a transcription): "That doesn't sound like an animal. A dragon perhaps. I mean, large scaled and flying..."
ooc: we are 8th level. That much should be common knowledge.


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard(Enchanter)6*

OOC:  Could the rest of us understand Razor's words?  If so, can I make a Knowledge (Arcana) check to see if I know what he's talking about?

Just in case you'll allow it, my check is: 1d20+14 = 27 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1588795/ 

OOC:  As a player, I have a good idea of what he's talking about, but as a character, well, with a 27, maybe Bevin knows more than Leif?


----------



## kinem (May 6, 2008)

The little demon gave his report in common, so you heard it.

Bevin can guess that the creature is a wyvern, not a true dragon.  It has no breath weapon but does have a poisonous stinger.


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2008)

"A wyvern, eh? My guess is that it is reconoitering the area, especially if it has a rider." Aram continues to gaze in the direction of the beast. "At least we know it will have to close to melee range if it means to use its stinger."


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2008)

"Wyvern's aren't exactly the friendliest of creatures, but fortunately their sight and strength are nothing comparted to a true dragon.  It's the rider I'd be concerned about.  I'll take look out for a few hours in case it comes back."  Nargon launches himself into the air, giant bat-wings sprouting once more from his shoulders as he flies above the raft, keeping his eyes open.

[sblock=ooc]
about 50' up, spot check + 10
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 6, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard(Enchanter)6*

"I'm none to thrilled about the prospect of tangling with a wyvern, but it would be far supeior to taking on a true dragon.  Given the relative sizes of wyverns and dragons, it may perhaps have been a great deal closer than we first assumed.  The poison sting plays right into the strengths of a Dwarf!"


----------



## kinem (May 7, 2008)

About half an hour later, you once again spot the flying creature in the distance and hear the beat of its wings, but this time it is heading closer, and will soon be upon you.

Nargon also notices a pair of large ugly green humanoids - trolls, he guesses - creeping closer along the riverbank from the same direction.

At this point you have time for any last minute preparations as both the wyvern and the trolls will arrive at the raft in about a minute.  If you intend to make a stand, where will it be?


----------



## Leif (May 7, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard(Enchanter)6*

"Trolls, ye say?  What are they going to do, walk on the water?  Och, aye, but if we stay out in the river, we'll be defenseless against that great flying beastie.  Why don't we draw in close to the bank on the opposite side of the river from the trolls and take cover in some brush?  We might be able to hide the boat pretty well from the eyes of that fell beast."


----------



## Jemal (May 7, 2008)

"They know we're here, they're coming for us.  Don't try to hide, but pulling to the other side's probably a good idea.  Shall we Tell them our story, or just destroy them?"  Nargon lands and grabs a pole, helping to steer the raft to the far bank as he speaks.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 7, 2008)

*Girgal*

"We should try out the story. If we cannot pursuate some trolls, we will not fool the more intelligent enemies." Girgal says, as he tries to remember what he knows about trolls.

[sblock=ooc]Know (nature +11) I like the DM to roll perception and knowledge. If I should roll myself, just say so.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 7, 2008)

Aram has his bow in hand, ready to begin flinging missiles toward the foe. "Are you mad, my friends? They are trolls. They care not for our story; I would guess that they mean to rend our flesh and gnaw our bones." The dervish gestures to the opposite bank. "I say we put in quickly, across the river from them, and let us battle on ground of our choosing."

The Ylari then glances at Bevin. "I don't suppose you have a spell that can take the wyvern out of the sky, do you? Put it to sleep perhaps?"


----------



## renau1g (May 7, 2008)

*Cough, Cough* Rajah looks at Aram, "Hmmm.... I think you're forgetting the dwarf isn't the only magical assistance on board. I have a spell that might help us out. It will cause the very blood of the creature to boil, limiting it's movements and wracking it with pain"

Rajah will pull out some saltpeter from his pouch and recites the words to the spell, grimacing as the blood spatters from his mouth. Also, he will call Bones out of the water on the far shore and have it wait there for him.

[sblock=OOC] Once the wyvern is within 170' Rajah will cast Burning Blood, Fort Save DC 21, if it fails Fire; Acid (1d8=4, 1d8=2) damage, lasts 7 rounds, requiring saves each round. 
Fire; Acid (1d8=3, 1d8=1, 1d8=6, 1d8=4, 1d8=6, 1d8=8, 1d8=1, 1d8=2, 1d8=8, 1d8=6, 1d8=7, 1d8=6) Added the potential damage each round. [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 7, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]According to the module, the party is still supposed to be "loading the boat" even at this point when the attack occurs.  It assumes a large party that is taking mounts and the feed for them on the boat.  The actual party is travelling rather lighter and I don't see any reason why it would have to take so long for you to be able to head out.  Therefore you have cast off and started the trip upriver.[/sblock]

With the wind generally at your backs - Girgal would think it is driven perhaps by the cooling of the desert ahead as evening approaches - the raft drifts upstream at a respectable rate of about 300' per minute.

[sblock=Walking Dad]Trolls, he realizes, are generally ill-tempered and aggressive.  They are known for their toughnesss and rapid healing of injuries during combat, with the exception of fire and acid damage.  Many say that only those attack forms can kill them, but you doubt that. (ooc: I do not use regeneration as such.)[/sblock]

There is some brush along the riverbank but not nearly enough to hide the large raft, even if you were not already being observed as the large winged lizard draws closer.


----------



## Leif (May 7, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard(Enchanter)6*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> The Ylari then glances at Bevin. "I don't suppose you have a spell that can take the wyvern out of the sky, do you? Put it to sleep perhaps?"



"Yes, Aram, I have just such a spell prepared, but the creature will have to be fairly close before I can affect it." (OOC:  My impression has been that the wyvern was at least several hundred yards away from us, considering the  linear distance across the ground and also the beast's altitude.  When it gets within range of Bevin's _Deep Slumber_ spell -- 40 feet -- he will cast the spell.  But if the trolls approach us before the wyvern, then Bevin will cast _Daze Monster_ - Extended with Metamagic - on the larger of the two trolls.)


----------



## Walking Dad (May 7, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

"Bevin, don't do this! Put the trolls to sleep. They regenerate fast, but will be more vulnerable to your spell than a wyvern. I have some magic that will us help against the dragon, too." Girgal interrupts Bevin. He also says some words in a strange language, that transform his and Ripclaw's skin into bark.


----------



## Leif (May 7, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard(Enchanter)6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, Fort+4 Ref+6 Will+5*

OOC:  Bevin was waiting for the targets to come into range when Girgal spoke up, so Bevin hadn't committed to a target for any particular spell.  Heeding Girgal's advice, Bevin now intends to cast his _Deep Slumber_ spell at the pair of trolls, and consider later what action to take against the wyvern.

OOC:  Whichever spell Bevin attempts to cast, there will be an Arcane Spell Failure (5% chance) roll necessary, so here is one:  51% http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1589627/


----------



## kinem (May 7, 2008)

ooc: I will assume you have landed the raft at a riverbank and will take your stand on the ground nearby.

How spread out will you be?

BTW, I assume that Girgal is riding Ripclaw, but I need to know if that is not the case.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 7, 2008)

ooc: Girgal will be riding Ripclaw. He will cast Produce Flame in preparation of the fight.(Maximal a minute before the wyvern comes into his 120' range. BTW, can a druid share produce flame with his companion?


----------



## Rhun (May 7, 2008)

*Aram will stay a bit apart from the magic-users, in between them and the approaching trolls. He'll have is bow ready, and start firing when the first foes come into range. He'll drop it and switch to scimitars before they come into melee range.*


----------



## Leif (May 7, 2008)

OOC:  How spread out are we?  That depends upon the terrain.  Are there slopes, hills, rocks, etc., or just level smooth grass?  How easy is it to step from the bank into the water?  Is it an easy step, or are the banks much higher than the water?  What cover is nearby, if any?

Bevin will cower behind Aram to cast his spell, since Aram is being so conveniently prominent!   ("Magic-users" Rhun?  You're showing your age!!  )


----------



## renau1g (May 7, 2008)

OOC - Rajah will be atop his steed Bones. He'll attempt to be at behind the front lines, probably 20'. If the trolls approach sooner than the wyvern, Rajah will change his actions, but I'll wait & see what happens.


----------



## kinem (May 8, 2008)

The terrain is largely flat and supports only small bushes in this area.

Aram shoots a couple of arrows at the distant wyvern but these miss.

The wyvern swoops low over the trolls and as it does they all seem to speed up.  From what you can tell, there seem to be many men atop the wyvern in oddly close positions, which you realize must be the result of a magical illusion.

Aram shoots off a couple of more arrows, and one of these hits the oncoming wyvern.

Rajah casts his spell and as he does the wyvern slows and shrieks, descending rapidly to land.

The trolls, having broken any pretense of hiding a while ago, are continuing to charge closer.

[sblock=tactical map]
	
	



```
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~..TT..TT........
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~..TT..TT........
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~..........WW....
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~..........WW....
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~....A...........
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.......N........
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.g..............
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~rrrr...............
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~rrLr....R..........
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~rrrr..B............
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~rrrr...............
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................


N = Nargon	B = Bevin	A = Aram	
g = Girgal and Ripclaw		R = Rajah and Bones

WW
WW = wyvern w/rider

TT
TT = troll

rrrr
rrLr
rrrr = raft; L = lean-to
rrrr

~~~ = the river
```
[/sblock]

ooc: Still to act this round are Girgal/Ripclaw, Nargon, (and Bones if desired)

[sblock=Walking Dad]You can't share Produce Flame; it does not have "You" listed as the target of the spell, as personal spells do, so you are not technically casting it on yourself.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 8, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard(Enchanter)6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, Fort+4 Ref+6 Will+5*

While the monsters are still on their way to us, Bevin immediately casts _Heroism_ on Aram.

[sblock=Aram]The spell gives you a +2 morale bonus to attack rolls, saves, and skill checks for 60 minutes.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 8, 2008)

Seeing the approaching enemies, and knowing that within moments the stinking massive trolls would be upon them, Rajah knew he'd need to slow them down. Rummaging around in his component pouch for a moment until his hand found the rubbery piece of tentacle he purchased from a shady alchemist before their current travels. Rajah pulls it out and holds it in his hand as he recites the words to a spell and grins eerily as the tentacle dissolves. The ground explodes with tentacles taller than the approaching trolls and composed of a rubbery black composition. They immediately attempt to grasp onto all the creatures in the area, including both trolls, the wyvern, and possibly its rider.

[sblock=Actions]
Casts Evard's Black Tentacles on the square 1 South of the right Troll's left square. 4 rows from the top and 10 rows from the right 
Grapple Checks (1d20+15=32, 1d20+15=29, 1d20+15=33, 1d20+15=26) 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 8, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]OK, Rajah actually should be able to act this round, as should Bevin.  My bad.[/sblock]

Both trolls and the grounded wyvern are caught by the large writhing black tentacles, and the rider seems to be struggling as well.

ooc: PCs still able to act this round are:

Bevin, Girgal/Ripclaw, Nargon


----------



## Walking Dad (May 8, 2008)

*Girgal*

Feeling bold, Girgal dircts Ripclaw to move just close enough for his next spell to reach all enemies.
The little bit of sand he holds in his hand transforms in a forcefull sandstorm.

[sblock=ooc] 30' cone shaped burst. 8d6 damage.no damage type. no SR. Reflex DC 19  for half-damage (Are reflex saves possible while grappled?)

Blast of Sand (8d6=35)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 8, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard(Enchanter)6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, Fort+4 Ref+6 Will+5*

OOC:  As I said in my last post, Bevin will cast _Heroism_ on Aram first.  If you are asking for Bevin's action AFTER casting _Heroism_, then Bevin will follow-up that spell with _Daze Monster_ (2nd level, not the metamagic version that Bevin also has memorized) on the nearest troll.


----------



## kinem (May 8, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Of course Reflex saves are always possible.  This is D&D![/sblock]

Ripclaw rides towards the enemies and Girgal blasts a storm of sand, catching one troll and the wyvern and its rider in the destuctive cone.  (ooc: They are too far apart to catch the other troll too.)  All the enemies are stil alive but the wyvern and its rider look badly hurt.

Bevin casts his dazing spell at the troll nearest the river, but it seem to have no effect.

[sblock=tactical map]
	
	



```
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~..TT..TT........
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~..TT..TT........
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~..........WW....
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~..........WW....
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.......g........
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~....A...........
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.......N........
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~rrrr...............
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~rrLr....R..........
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~rrrr..B............
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~rrrr...............
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................


N = Nargon	B = Bevin	A = Aram	
g = Girgal and Ripclaw		R = Rajah and Bones

WW
WW = wyvern w/rider

TT
TT = troll

rrrr
rrLr
rrrr = raft; L = lean-to
rrrr

~~~ = the river
```
[/sblock]

ooc: still to act: Nargon


----------



## Leif (May 8, 2008)

Got rid of the evidence.


----------



## kinem (May 8, 2008)

[sblock=Leif]Take a deep breath, man!  Better?  

The Reflex save was for Girgal's Blast of Sand.  Of course Daze Monster has a Will save.  The troll made his save.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 8, 2008)

[sblock=kinem]Ahhhhhhh--whoooooo!  Yeah, much better now, thanks!  hehehe, sorry, man, just.....hell....I don't know....[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 8, 2008)

Nargon takes to the air, getting closer to the Wyvern as he unleashes a mighty blast of eldritch might towards it. "Silly Lizard, the High Ground belongs to Nargon!!"

[sblock=ooc]
Fly 40' towards the Wyvern (15' above ground, so that if the trolls charge under me I can AoO with my Reach)
Touch Attack/damage vs Wyvern (Eldritch Blast) (1d20+9=24, 5d6=22) that's AC 24 for 22 damage
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 9, 2008)

[sblock=Jemal]Nargon can't quite move 40' forward as he is also moving diagonally and up.[/sblock]

Nargon's ray blasts the wyvern, leaving it looking very battered and angy, but still alive.

The wyvern rider looks surprised at how badly the battle is going.  "You will all pay for this, by the name of the Master!" he shouts.

Suddenly the field of tentacles vanishes.  The rider tumbles out of his saddle.

_Damn.  Their magic is beyond even mine.  I am not afraid to be a martyr but this is not how I planned for today to go._

[sblock=the rider remembers a better day]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

The wyvern charges forward and its sting-tipped tail, dripping with deadly poison, swings towards Girgal.  The little druid's death is what it was hoping for, but the tail misses.

The trolls, now free, charge forward as well.  The one nearer the river moves faster than the other, and flanks the dinosaur-riding druid, mauling him a bit with its claw.  The other troll charges forward as well and likewise scratches up the halfling spellcaster.

(ooc: Girgal takes 18 total damage.)

[sblock=tactical map]
	
	



```
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~............M...
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~......TT........
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~......TTWW......
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~........WW......
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~....TT.g........
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~....TT...N......
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~....A...........
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~rrrr...............
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~rrLr....R..........
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~rrrr..B............
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~rrrr...............
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................


N = Nargon	B = Bevin	A = Aram	
g = Girgal and Ripclaw		R = Rajah and Bones

WW
WW = wyvern

M = man who was riding the wyvern

TT
TT = troll

rrrr
rrLr
rrrr = raft; L = lean-to
rrrr

~~~ = the river
```
[/sblock]

ooc: PCS to act


----------



## Leif (May 9, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard(Enchanter)6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, Fort+4 Ref+6 Will+5*

OOC:  Bevin moves up beside Aram's present position and casts _Tasha's HIdeous Laughter_ on the wyvern, trying to give Girgal some assistance.


----------



## renau1g (May 9, 2008)

Seeing the halfling surrounded Rajah will nudge Bones forward until he's standing on Aram's right side, following Bevin's lead. He points to the area around Girgal and as Rajah does he cackles for a few moments falling into a spurt of coughs as two skeletons appear, undead mirrors of the trolls attacking the party. They are flanking the troll to the east of Girgal and immediately set upon the creature with their claws and teeth. 

[sblock=Actions]
Move 20' North, Cast Summon Undead IV, one troll skeleton appears to the north of the troll to Girgal's east & the other appears to the south of the troll. 

Troll Attacks (1d20+10=17, 1d6+6=10, 1d20+10=13, 1d6+6=8, 1d20+5=18, 1d6+3=6, 1d20+10=16, 1d6+6=9, 1d20+10=28, 1d6+6=10, 1d20+5=17, 1d6+3=5) 

[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 9, 2008)

The wyvern seems unaffected by Bevin's spell.

[sblock=Leif]Nothing personal, they just keep rolling high![/sblock]

[sblock=tactical map]
	
	



```
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~............M...
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~......TT........
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~......TTWW......
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~........WW......
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~....TT.g........
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~....TT...N......
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~...BAR..........
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~rrrr...............
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~rrLr...............
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~rrrr...............
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~rrrr...............
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................


N = Nargon	B = Bevin	A = Aram	
g = Girgal and Ripclaw		R = Rajah and Bones

WW
WW = wyvern

M = man who was riding the wyvern

TT		SS
TT = troll	SS = troll skeleton

rrrr
rrLr
rrrr = raft; L = lean-to
rrrr

~~~ = the river
```
[/sblock]

ooc: Casting Summon Undead is a full-round action, so the troll skeletons will not appear until after the end of this round.

PCs still to act: Girgal/Ripclaw, Nargon, Aram


----------



## Leif (May 9, 2008)

kinem said:
			
		

> The wyvern seems unaffected by Bevin's spell.
> [sblock=Leif]Nothing personal, they just keep rolling high![/sblock]



OOC:  Yeah.  Uh-huh.  Sure, boss.   At least I've got some time to figure out what spell to have fail next! hehe.

OOC:  Say, you know what?  I forgot to roll Bevin's ASF anyway, so I guess it's good that the spell failed.  Ooops.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 9, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 25 (T15, FF22), HP 41/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*



			
				kinem said:
			
		

> [sblock=Jemal]Nargon can't quite move 40' forward as he is also moving diagonally and up.[/sblock]
> 
> The trolls, now free, charge forward as well.  The one nearer the river moves faster than the other, and flanks the dinosaur-riding druid, mauling him a bit with its claw.  The other troll charges forward as well and likewise scratches up the halfling spellcaster.
> 
> ...




ooc: can you give me the exact positions of the enemies, please. There is nobody on the map who flanks Girgal. Also, is the Wyvern flying or earthbound? How far is the rider on the Wyvern away from Girgal/Ripcla?


----------



## renau1g (May 9, 2008)

ooc - whoops, sorry about that kinem, I'll just use those attack rolls next round, if the trolls move will you allow me to alter where my skeletons are summoned? I'm not to familiar with summoning spells/wizards in general.


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2008)

Aram moves forward, dropping his bow as his scimitars spring into his hands. He goes on the defensive as he moves to engage the troll, weary of the giant's reach and deadly claws.


*AC 31, HP 56/56, WIS 09/10
Move to left side of nearest troll (hopefully Girgal will move this round to help Aram flank), total defense: +6 to AC*


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> ooc: can you give me the exact positions of the enemies, please. There is nobody on the map who flanks Girgal. Also, is the Wyvern flying or earthbound? How far is the rider on the Wyvern away from Girgal/Ripcla?





*Not to step in and be rules lawyer, but the nearest troll and the wyvern are in flanking positions on Girgal, per the map. You can trace a line between the two of them through opposite corners of Girgal's square.*


----------



## kinem (May 9, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> ooc: can you give me the exact positions of the enemies, please. There is nobody on the map who flanks Girgal. Also, is the Wyvern flying or earthbound? How far is the rider on the Wyvern away from Girgal/Ripcla?




ooc: The map represents the 'exact' (within D&D rules) positions of the enemies.

Edit: I thought the southwestern troll flanked Girgal with help from the wyvern, based on the troll's souteastern square and the wyvern center.  Actually you're right, it technically doesn't.

From the SRD:
http://www.d20srd.org/srd/combat/combatModifiers.htm#flanking

"When making a melee attack, you get a +2 flanking bonus if your opponent is threatened by a character or creature friendly to you on the opponent’s opposite border or opposite corner. 

When in doubt about whether two friendly characters flank an opponent in the middle, trace an imaginary line between the two friendly characters’ centers. If the line passes through opposite borders of the opponent’s space (including corners of those borders), then the opponent is flanked. 

Exception: If a flanker takes up more than 1 square, it gets the flanking bonus if any square it occupies counts for flanking."

Apparently a creature does have to be adjacent (within 5') to you to help grant a flanking bonus, but that is not the case when it comes to recieving the flanking bonus.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I checked it out using graph paper, and while the line passes through Girgal's square, it's not through opposite borders.

In any case, the troll hit Girgal.

The wyvern is on the ground.

The rider dismounted and is the 'M' to the northeast, about 40' total distance from Girgal.

PCs still to act: Girgal/Ripclaw, Nargon, Aram


----------



## kinem (May 9, 2008)

(ooc: So ... technically Aram can't flank the troll with Girgal.  

more to come ... I will edit.)


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2008)

*You know, you are right Kinem...I missed that Girgal is 5' away. I'm going to edit my post for Aram!*


----------



## kinem (May 9, 2008)

[sblock=tactical map]
	
	



```
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~............M...
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~......TT........
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~......TTWW......
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~........WW......
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~....TT.g........
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~..A.TT...N......
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~...B.R..........
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~rrrr...............
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~rrLr...............
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~rrrr...............
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~rrrr...............
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................


N = Nargon	B = Bevin	A = Aram	
g = Girgal and Ripclaw		R = Rajah and Bones

WW
WW = wyvern

M = man who was riding the wyvern

TT
TT = troll

rrrr
rrLr
rrrr = raft; L = lean-to
rrrr

~~~ = the river
```
[/sblock]

ooc: Still to act: Nargon, Girgal/Ripclaw


----------



## Leif (May 9, 2008)

OOC:  Rhun, you are taking Bevin's _Heroism_ spell into account for Aram, aren't you?  (See post 231).  I'd hate to think that NOTHING poor Bevin was doing was helping at all!


----------



## Walking Dad (May 9, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 25 (T15, FF22), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

In a fury of animal rampage, Ripclaw attacks the wyvern. Girgal joins the attack, wielding magical flames and shouting: "Take down the rider!"

[sblock=ooc]Ripclaw Full Attack (claws2x, bite, tail) (1d20+7=14, 1d6+4=9, 1d20+7=26, 1d6+4=6, 1d20+2=4, 1d6+2=5, 1d20+2=8, 1d6+2=5)
against the wyvern. Should be only one hit. Fort Save DC to avoid 1d6 Dex damage.

Produce Flame Melee Touch (1d20+5=22, 1d6+5=10, 1d20+0=18, 1d6+5=11) against the wyvern.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 9, 2008)

Already badly wounded, the great winged lizard falls under the barrage of fire and claw, slumping to the ground in a bloody heap.

ooc: still to act: Nargon


----------



## Rhun (May 12, 2008)

*Bump.*


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2008)

Nargon's Spikes howl with energy as he sends his weapon flying down to smash into the troll "And now.. You die."
[sblock=ooc]
10' Reach w/ Spiked Chain, I gain flanking from Aram (I'm not within 5' so I don't GIVE it, but I do Receive it).
Power attack for 5, add Hideous blow.  Otherwise known as Nargon's "Eldritch Smite"
'Eldritch Smite" vs Troll (1d20+12=22, 2d4+5d6+21=43) 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 13, 2008)

(ooc: Aram actually can't help Nargon flank - he's too far and also using total defense - but Nargon hits anyway.)

The vicious glowing chain scores a very nasty welt around the troll but the tough giant stays on his feet.

The former rider of the wyvern, clouded in his mirror images, maneuvers into an advantageous position and casts a spell, intoning and pointing (unlike the last time he used magic to dispel the tentacles, when he didn't seem to be doing these things) and FLASH! a bright blue line of lightning streaks from his fingertips.  The dead body of the wyvern is instantly roasted but the lightning continues right past it.

Girgal, Ripclaw, Nargon, Rajah, Razor, and Bones are caught in the line of crackling energy; only Rajah manages to duck the worst of it, but it is too much for him to concentrate on his summoning and he loses the spell.  None of the party drop, however.

The trolls press their attack; the troll wounded by Nargon lashes out at him and scores a hit with one claw.  Ordinarily it would not be a terrible wound but Nargon is already weakened from the lightning.

The other troll tries to rip Girgal's head off, but he miscalculates and grasps nothing but air.

[sblock=tactical map]
	
	



```
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.........M......
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~......TT........
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~......TTWW......
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~........WW......
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~....TT.g........
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~..A.TT.N........
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~...B.R..........
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~rrrr...............
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~rrLr...............
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~rrrr...............
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~rrrr...............
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................


N = Nargon	B = Bevin	A = Aram	
g = Girgal and Ripclaw		R = Rajah and Bones

WW
WW = wyvern (dead)

M = wizard from the lizard

TT
TT = troll

rrrr
rrLr
rrrr = raft; L = lean-to
rrrr

~~~ = the river
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=current hp]Bevin 44/44
Girgal 13/59
-Ripclaw 17/45
Aram 56/56, 1 wis damage
Rajah 49/50
-Bones 22/50
-Razor 24/25
Nargon 9/42[/sblock]

[sblock=PC saves]http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1594523/[/sblock]

ooc: PCs to act


----------



## Leif (May 13, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard(Enchanter)6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, Fort+4 Ref+6 Will+5*

Bevin says, "You miscreants think this is funny do you, well laugh it up, Dog Meat!"

[sblock=DM]Bevin now casts Tasha's Hideous Laughter on the troll fighting Aram.  Save dc 15[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 13, 2008)

Using Bones as a shield, Rajah grimaces as his nerves twitch with electricity coursing through them, ruining the last words of his incantation. Cursing as he regains control of himself, he pulls out some more of the tentacle component from his pouch and calls forth some more large tentacles from the ground. They attempt to grasp onto the rider and one of the trolls. After surveying his handiwork, Rajah spurs his mount to the east to avoid any further spells. 

[sblock=ooc] 
I think I should have more HP, I cast False Life before combat for 13 temp. HP (post 203)

Casting Black Tentacles, 1 East & 1 South of the rider (to hit him & the troll). Move 40' East.

Troll Grapple; Rider Grapple (1d20+16=20, 1d20+16=28) 

Spells Remaining:
1 - 7
2 - 6
3 - 6
4 - 0

[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 13, 2008)

[sblock=renau1g]You're right about the False Life; I knew I forgot that.  I have edited.

I believe you are out of 4th level spells (2 x black tentacles, 1 x burning blood, 1 x SU4).[/sblock]

The troll Bevin targets looks up for a moment, shrugs, and gets back to the business at hand.

The other troll manages to pull off the tentacles for the moment but the enemy wizard gasps in pain as one of the large black tenacles wraps around his torso and begins to squeeze the life out of him.

[sblock=tactical map]
	
	



```
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.........M......
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~......TT........
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~......TTWW......
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~........WW......
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~....TT.g........
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~..A.TT.N........
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~...B.........R..
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~rrrr...............
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~rrLr...............
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~rrrr...............
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~rrrr...............
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................


N = Nargon	B = Bevin	A = Aram	
g = Girgal and Ripclaw		R = Rajah and Bones

WW
WW = wyvern (dead)

M = wizard from the lizard

TT
TT = troll

rrrr
rrLr
rrrr = raft; L = lean-to
rrrr

~~~ = the river
```
[/sblock]

ooc: still to act are Nargon, Girgal, & Aram


----------



## Rhun (May 13, 2008)

Aram ducks and weaves and steps closer to the troll. His blades are poised to strike, but he pauses briefly, hoping that Girgal will move closer and distract the troll...

*
Delay in hopes that Girgal will move closer to the troll and allow Aram to flank and sneak attack. 

Full attack vrs troll +10/+5 Scimitar +1 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2) AND +10 Scimitar +1 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2)

Fll attack w/flanking +12/+7 Scimitar +1 (1d6+3 + 3d6 sneak attack) AND +12 Scimitar +1 (1d6+3 + 3d6 sneak attack)*


----------



## Leif (May 13, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard(Enchanter)6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, Fort+4 Ref+6 Will+5*

OOC:  Ooops, not my turn yet.  Sorry.  Garsh!  Why do I keep on doing that???

OOC:  and I might as well not even bother anyway.....


----------



## kinem (May 13, 2008)

ooc: Bevin can not act yet; he already acted this round

ooc: still to act are Nargon, Girgal, & Aram (who is delaying until Girgal goes)


----------



## Walking Dad (May 13, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 25 (T15, FF22), HP 19/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

Girgal sees the spellcaster as the higher thread and casts defensivly Spiritjaws  at him, before he urges Ripclaw to attack the troll, hoping for Aram to flank the beast.

[sblock=ooc]Cast spiritjaw at the rider. 
Spiritjaws(Attack1,Attack2,Damage,grapple check) (1d20+10=18, 1d20+5=9, 2d6=10, 1d20+14=19)

Ripclaw full attack (1d20+7=11, 1d6+4=5, 1d20+7=11, 1d6+4=7, 1d20+2=14, 1d6+2=4, 1d20+2=13, 1d6+2=8) This was bad [/size]

Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x3, light, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (3) - (spiderclimb), barkskin, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, spirit jaws, blindsight – bite of the werewolf
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2008)

Nargons chain continues howling as he smashes it yet again into the foul beast before him, then falls back from the battle for a moment.

[sblock=ooc]
First, when the troll hit me did you take into account my DR 2/Cold Iron?  It's not that I don't trust you, I just like to point these things out b/c there's a lot for the DM to keep track of.  Also, I'm activating Fiendish Resilience, so I fast heal 1 this round, and each round for the next 2 minutes.

I use another Eldritch Smite, Power Attacking for 3.
Eldritch Smite attack/Damage. (1d20+12=23, 2d4+5d6+17=33)  Ouch, bad damage rolls. Hopefully though..

And finally, I 5'step diagonaly SE (Away from boh trolls and out of the line of fire of another Lightning bolt if one comes)

Current AC: 18
Current HP: 10 (12?)
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 13, 2008)

Girgal is able to concentrate and summons a giant set of ghostly jaws near the enemy wizard and the jaws move to attack.  They randomly select one of the targets in the cloud of mirror images.  As luck would have it this turns out to be the actual man and he screams briefly before losing consciousness and slumping down, his body held up only by the black tentacles and spirit jaws.

Razorclaw steps towards the troll and swipes the air.  He doesn't strike the troll but he does distract it just enough for Aram to step in with precisely aimed strokes of his rapier.  The mighty green giant slumps unconscious to the muddy ground.

Nargon steps towards the remaining troll and lashes it with his glowing spiked chain, scoring a bad gash.

[sblock=Jemal]I took the liberty of assuming that you moved to attack the lone enemy standing.

I didn't forget your DR.[/sblock]

The troll wastes no time in escaping the field of grasping black tentacles while he can.  He circles around and roars as he claws at Girgal, wounding the druid once more.

[sblock=tactical map]
	
	



```
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.....((((((((...
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.....((((((((...
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.....((((M(((...
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.....((((((((...
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~......((((((....
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.......((((.....
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~...TT...WW......
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~...TT...WW......
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~....ttgN........
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~...Att..........
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~...B.........R..
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~rrrr...............
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~rrLr...............
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~rrrr...............
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~rrrr...............
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................


N = Nargon	B = Bevin	A = Aram	
g = Girgal and Ripclaw		R = Rajah and Bones

WW			(((( = black tentacles
WW = wyvern (dead)	((((

M = wizard from the lizard (grappled BT & SJ, unconscious)

TT		tt
TT = troll	tt = unconscious troll

rrrr
rrLr
rrrr = raft; L = lean-to
rrrr

~~~ = the river
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=current hp]Bevin 44/44
Girgal 4/59
-Ripclaw 17/45
Aram 56/56, 1 wis damage
Rajah 36/50
-Bones 22/50
-Razor 11/25
Nargon 10/42[/sblock]

ooc: PCs to act


----------



## Walking Dad (May 14, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 25 (T15, FF22), HP 4/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

With his last power, Girgal unleashes a fire attack at the last standing troll.

[sblock=ooc]Produce Flame Melee full (1d20+5=10, 1d6+5=10, 1d20+0=16, 1d6+5=6) I hit 12 and 18 touch, I forgot the flanking-bonus on IC. If he still stands, Ripclaw will try another full attack.
Another Ripclaw attack (1d20+9=19, 1d6+4=8, 1d20+9=14, 1d6+4=8, 1d20+4=24, 1d6+2=8, 1d20+4=20, 1d6+2=6).
If Ripclaw has to attack first after the 5' step, it is fine, too.


Spells:
0 (6) - cure minor wounds x3, light, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame x2, faery fire, cure light wounds - obscuring mist
2 (3) - (spiderclimb), barkskin, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, spirit jaws, blindsight – Greater Magic Fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 14, 2008)

Nargon flaps up and away from the melee, Unleashing a blast of energy at the troll from a safer vantage point

[sblock=combat]
Move so that I'm hovering about 20' above where the wyvern's body is (Or however high i can get), and shoot the troll with my Eldritch Blast (1d20+9=13, 5d6=17) .  Touch AC 13, damage 17.
AC 18
HP 11 (18 more rounds of Fiendish Resilience)
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard(Enchanter)6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, Fort+4 Ref+6 Will+5*

Bevin moves up until he is 15 feet away from the remaining troll, near Girgal, but where he has an unobstructed field of fire (no pun intended), and casts _Burning Hands_ at the creature.

Fire Damage=5d4=14 (save for half, dc14)  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1595375/


----------



## kinem (May 14, 2008)

The troll collapses under the barrage of hurled flame and claws; the eldritch blast and burning cone hurled at it shake and burn the giant's form.

Yet trolls have a reputation for not staying down, and in the dim light of the sunset it almost looks as if the wounds on the troll's bodies are starting to shrink and fade.

[sblock=tactical map]
	
	



```
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.....((((((((...
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.....((((((((...
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.....((((M(((...
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.....((((((((...
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~......((((((....
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.......((((.....
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~...tt...WW......
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~...tt...WW......
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~....ttgN........
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~..BAtt..........
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.............R..
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~rrrr...............
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~rrLr...............
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~rrrr...............
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~rrrr...............
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................
..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~................


N = Nargon	B = Bevin	A = Aram	
g = Girgal and Ripclaw		R = Rajah and Bones

WW			(((( = black tentacles
WW = wyvern (dead)	((((

M = wizard from the lizard (dead)

tt
tt = unconscious troll

rrrr
rrLr
rrrr = raft; L = lean-to
rrrr

~~~ = the river
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 14, 2008)

"So.. Who's got the torch?"  Nargon keeps an eye on both trolls, ready to blast them should they start getting up again.

[sblock=ooc] Readied action Eldritch blast if they wake up.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard(Enchanter)6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, Fort+4 Ref+6 Will+5*

Just in case no one can produce a torch, Bevin immmediately begins to gather any dead wood or other fuel that he can find, pile it around and on the dead (but not forgotten) trolls and retrieve his flint and steel from his backpack.

"Ahhh, a good Dwarf is NEVER without his flint and steel!"


----------



## Walking Dad (May 14, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 25 (T15, FF22), HP 4/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

"Nargon, continue to blast the other troll", shouts Girgal, as he and Ripclaw proceed to hack and burn one of the trolls.


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2008)

"I've some alchemist's fire we can pour upon the corpses," says Aram, withdrawing a flask from his pack.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 14, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "I've some alchemist's fire we can pour upon the corpses," says Aram, withdrawing a flask from his pack.



"Don't waste it. It is a popular superstition that they regenerate after death. Trust me!" Girgal responds to Aram's action.


----------



## kinem (May 14, 2008)

When Girgal and ripclaw are through with the troll, the torn-up body of the giant no longer seems to be healing itself.  With some help from the rest of the party, the other troll is soon slain as well.

[sblock=OOC]I don't use regeneration as such; only half of normal damage counts as nonlethal damage, and it has fast healing that doesn't work on fire and acid which cause full lethal damage.  Thus, you can kill a troll without fire or acid, but not easily.  Girgal realizes this.[/sblock]

ooc: There are four enemy corpses.  Does anyone wish to search them?  I will not assume that you automatically tell the rest of the party what you find _unless_ you want to simplify things by doing so, as many parties do.


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2008)

Aram nods at Girgal's words and puts the flask of alchemist fire away. It would be best to save it in case they truly needed it. With a nod, the dervish sets about checking over the corpses of their slain enemy, looking for anything of value or interest.

*Search +10 or +15 using Goggles of Minute Seeing, as necessary.*


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2008)

Rajah will grin wickedly as he easily dismisses the tentacles and rides Bones over to the corpses of the monsters. As he gets there he shakes his head realizing he's already used all of his spells that would allow him to animate one of the trolls for himself. Rajah will pull out a pinch of salt and place a copper over the eyes of one of the corpses and cast a spell to keep the creature from decomposing. After that he'll help look over the bodies for anything of interest, joining the others in their search.

[sblock=ooc] Casting Gentle Repose on one of the trolls. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard(Enchanter)6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, Fort+4 Ref+6 Will+5*

OOC:  Bevin is in one of his "moods," but he still, at first, helps with the searching of enemy corpses.  But, before that is finished, he withdraws a few yards by himself and sulks.


----------



## kinem (May 14, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]I'll assume no one is trying to conceal found items.  Let me know if otherwise.[/sblock]

You find the following items:

On the trolls: Nothing of interest

On the wyvern: Tied to the saddle is a sack.  Opening it up, you see gold coins.  There is approximately 10 pounds of gold in there.

On the wizard:

The wizard was obviously a man of the desert, with dark tan skin and a nomad's robe.

- At the corpse's side is a dagger that looks to be of good quality.

- He wore a silver ring on his left hand.

- Around his neck is tied a silver amulet shaped like a skull.

- Searching his pockets, you find 5 rolled up scrolls and 1 clear potion bottle.

- Under his robe is a cloak that looks to be finely made.

You do not see any spell component pouch on the man.


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2008)

*Bevin, Dwarf Rogue2/Wizard(Enchanter)6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, Fort+4 Ref+6 Will+5*

OOC:  Hearing the "ooohs" and "ahhs" of his companions as they discover the bounty of their fallen opponents, Bevin begins to look less depressed, and takes an active interest in the treasure.


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2008)

Looking at the items found on the rider, Rajah will say "Let me cast a spell of detection and we'll know which of these is most valuable". He'll concentrate for as long as is necesary to determine the magical auras of the items.

[sblock=OOC] Casts Detect Magic
Spells Remaining:
1 - 6
2 - 5
3 - 6
4 - 0
 [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 14, 2008)

Rajah detects the following auras:

ring: faint evocation

cloak: faint abjuration

amulet: faint divination

potion: faint conjuration

scrolls: 1 x faint abjuration, 2 x faint conjuration, 1 x faint evocation, 1 x faint illusion


----------



## kinem (May 15, 2008)

ooc: BTW, that took Rajah a while as he was taking 20 on his spellcraft checks.  Actually I noticed he is untrained, but I will allow him to identify auras using _detect magic_ as he no doubt would have tried it many times in the past.

Note that you can also use spellcraft to try to actually identify a potion or scroll, but Rajah lacks the skills to do so.

There is no retry for potions and up to 1 try per day for scrolls.  Also, it can sometimes be dangerous to attempt to read a scroll. Anyone want to try?


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer*



			
				kinem said:
			
		

> ooc: BTW, that took Rajah a while as he was taking 20 on his spellcraft checks.  Actually I noticed he is untrained, but I will allow him to identify auras using _detect magic_ as he no doubt would have tried it many times in the past.
> 
> Note that you can also use spellcraft to try to actually identify a potion or scroll, but Rajah lacks the skills to do so.
> 
> There is no retry for potions and up to 1 try per day for scrolls.  Also, it can sometimes be dangerous to attempt to read a scroll. Anyone want to try?



Sure, Bevin will try!  Here are some checks:

Potion (conjuration) (Bevin is +14) = 16  the roll id is 1596657
Scroll #1 (abjuration) (+9 this time, prohibited school) = 20 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1596658/ 
Scroll #2 (conjuration) (+14 again) = 33!! http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1596659/ 
Scroll #3 (second conjuration scroll) (+14) = 18  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1596664/ 
Scroll #4 (evocation) (+14) = 22 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1596668/ 
Scroll #5 (illusion) (+14) = 30 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1596670/ 

OOC:  Can Bevin make any checks for the other items?


----------



## renau1g (May 15, 2008)

[sblock=OOC] Based on Rajah's UMD he might be willing to give it a go, although the DC is quite high and he'd only have a 25% (or less) chance of getting it. We'll see how risky he's feeling later. Also, not sure if time's a big factor now, but if not Rajah will use his Charnal Touch ability on himself & Bones to 'heal' them back up to full health.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 15, 2008)

Bevin inspects the potion, sniffs it, and ponders.  He has no clue what it is.

By looking over the scrolls and trying to decipher their arcane workings, Bevin is only able to identify two of the scrolls: one being _acid arrow_ and the other _mirror image_.

In the meantime, Rajah heals himself and his mount.

[sblock=current hp]Bevin 44/44
Girgal 4/59
-Ripclaw 17/45
Aram 56/56, 1 wis damage
Rajah 50/50
-Bones 50/50
-Razor 25/25
Nargon 29/42[/sblock]

The sun is settting but there is still a dim red light.

ooc: Will you camp here, continue on the raft, or what?  Also, if you camp, what watches will you set?


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, Fort+4 Ref+6 Will+5*

Bevin says, "Unless someone else here can do better than I did with those scrolls, I'll have another look at them tomorrow.  Girgal, you don't look so good, my friend.  Would you like to have one of my potions?"  Bevin offers Girgal a potion of _Cure Serious Wounds_.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 15, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 4/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

"Thanks my friend, but I have some healing magics of my own." Girgal answers.

ooc: Girgal uses first his cure light wounds spell, than two charges of his belt and than his lesser vigor wand to heal himself and Ripclaw, sharing the effect when possible. Afterwards, he starts to heal the others with the wand.


----------



## kinem (May 15, 2008)

ooc: I'll say that Girgal uses 6 charges from the wand to help heal the party nearly to full hp.  Note that only your own spells can be shared with your animal companion.

So that leaves - divvying of loot; camping; & watches.


----------



## renau1g (May 15, 2008)

Rajah will look at the pile of magical items and say "While I probably can't use any of the scrolls, and I can't identify the properties of the other items. Perhaps we can hold off in dividing them amongst ourselves until we know better what they do? Also, I will be back in a few minutes, I must ask that rider some questions. People are much more cooperative once they're dead."

[sblock=ooc]
Rajah will attempt to cast Speak with Dead (3rd level spell) on the rider. If his alignment is different than Rajah's (CN) then he gets a saving throw, Will DC 20. If it fails he'll cast it up to 6 times, it takes 10 min/casting so it could take a while if the rider makes some good saves. Rajah gets 4 questions to ask.

1) Who sent you?
2) Where you sent for us specifically?
3) What do your belongings do?
4) Where is the Master's base of operations?

[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 15, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, Fort+4 Ref+6 Will+5*

Bevin shivers as he thinks about what Rajah is doing out there amongst the dead.  "Yeeesh! Brrrr!!  He stamps his feet hard against the ground, trembles violently for a moment, and then is okay.  He then continues, "I agree that we should wait to divide the spoils until we know more about them, unless, that is, some of us have a pressing need for gold that just can't wait?"


----------



## kinem (May 15, 2008)

Rajah kneels beside the corpse for half an hour.

[sblock=renau1g]Rajah gets the following on the 3rd casting:

1) The Master
2) No
3) magic is power
4) Hule[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2008)

Aram watches as Rajah goes to speak with the corpse of the rider. "He is a strange man, but his powers are undeniably useful." With a shrug, the dervish goes about setting up camp, collecting wood for a small fire, and ensuring the boat is securely moored along the river banks.

Later, when the talk turns to the loot they had found. "Until we know what each of the rider's items do, it doesn't make much sense to divy them up. And there isn't much to spend gold on out here in the wilds."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 15, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

"Ripclaw and myself only need two hours of rest. We will watch you the rest of the night. But I need time to pray, too. Should I search for a good place to rest?" Girgal asks.

ooc: survival + 19


----------



## kinem (May 16, 2008)

Girgal selects a place several yards from the river near the raft.  In this flat terrain, it seems as good as any other.  Two watchers back to back can expect to see if anyone is approaching in the dim moonlight.  The chirping of crickets and clicking of other insects among the reeds in the river seems to grow louder and louder as the night wears on, so it might be difficult to hear if anyone were to approach.

Razor, Rajah's imp-like companion, turns invisible and takes off, presumably to scout for danger and/or to hunt.

Nargon and Aram take the first watch, while Girgal and his lizard-like mount watch after that.

It is a long, tense night but morning comes without incident.  The remaining scratches and burns on the party have basically healed, and Aram feels his head screwed on straight again.

[sblock=ooc]Let me know if you changed any spell selections.  Otherwise your spells will be the same as yesterday.  You are at full hp.[/sblock]

[sblock=Leif]You said in OOC that Bevin would use a read magic spell, so make that one of your selections.  When he casts it he finds that the remaining scrolls are: dispel magic (abj), glitterdust, and lightning bolt.  Remember that you can try to learn a spell from a scroll and copy it into your own spellbook, but that takes time and materials that you currently do not have.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 16, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

After his prayers, Girgal asks his group if they want to start immediatly or if they should do some hunting first.


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2008)

"I think our foodstores are fine for now, unless you would like some fresh meat," says Aram, loading gear into the raft. "I would prefer to get underway, though."


----------



## renau1g (May 16, 2008)

"Well, I could use some food, good thoughts Girgal. I also have something to take care of, we can turn these enemies against their masters."  Rajah says as he walks over to the troll corpse he had preserved yesterday.

He'll remove the coppers from the troll's eyes and replace them with some Black Opal from his backpack. Rajah will speak some of the darkest words of the darkest language he has mastered.

After completion, the skeleton rises up, it's flesh falling off as it stands and it waits expectantly before the necromancer. Rajah walks over to it, inspects it from top to bottom, the way a merchant might look over an item he's about to buy. Apparently satisfied with his work, Rajah will walk back to the group, with his new 'friend' in tow. 

"We will not have to worry about guard duty any more, Skelete here will keep an eye on us, it has no need to sleep or eat." Rajah says as he wears a wide smile upon his face, one of the rare times it's happened. 

[sblock=kinem] I've updated my CS to include skelete's stats [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2008)

Aram raises an eyebrow as he surveys Rajah's work. "Well, if we wanted to appear to be in league with the dark enemy, it looks like we will do a good job fitting in."


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, Fort+4 Ref+6 Will+5*

[sblock=kinem]I marked off the read magic spell as requested, but I memorized it twice for today, so I still have one left, just in case [/sblock]


Bevin is very unnerved by the addition to the party of the newly arisen undead.  "Appear to be in league with dark forces, Aram?  Are you really so sure that it's only an appearance??"


----------



## kinem (May 17, 2008)

Though troubled by the party's recent addition, the group gets the raft underway again with the troll skeleton aboard.  The reeds are taller as you progress upsteam, and there occasionally you see some trees onshore, but you travel all morning without encountering anyone.

Around noon however you spot a tent ahead on shore.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 17, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

"Perhaps at least some of us should leave the boat and approach the tents from the land. And Nargon could fly. You know, from land, water and air..." Girgal thinks aloud.


----------



## Leif (May 17, 2008)

kinem said:
			
		

> Around noon however you spot a tent ahead on shore.



OOC:  Is it just a tent, or are there other signs of a camp?  Any people or animals visible in the area?  I think we should learn as much as we can before we go ashore , but, like W.D., I'm just stating my opinion.


----------



## Jemal (May 17, 2008)

"My power comes from the demonic blood of my forefathers, my half-bred heritage stems from orcish rape.  Do either of those make ME evil?"  Nargon defends Rajah as they continue on.  "Power and magic aren't evil in themselves, only what you do with them.  That in mind, Rajah, be mindful of your actions with this new servant of yours." 
He also insists on either burning, burying, or some other way destroying/hiding the corpses, to make them harder to find.

When they see the tent, Nargon 'hrrrms', looking around.  "I'd like to get an aerial view, but at this time of day would be seen for miles.. I don't suppose anybody could make me invisible for a few moments so I can scout the situation out?"


----------



## kinem (May 18, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> OOC:  Is it just a tent, or are there other signs of a camp?  Any people or animals visible in the area?  I think we should learn as much as we can before we go ashore , but, like W.D., I'm just stating my opinion.




All that you can see from the raft is a tent.


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, Fort+4 Ref+6 Will+5*

"Ok, Girgal, I'll go with you to approach from on land, anyone else coming with us?"


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, Fort+4 Ref+6 Will+5*

"Well, don't everyone speak up at once!  Sheesh, fine then, Girgal and I will do it.  OOC:  Still, Bevin has no intention of getting more than about 30 or 40 yards ahead of the main body.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 19, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

"Fine, we three than. Ripclaw will come with us."


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, Fort+4 Ref+6 Will+5*

"We don't want to make him think that we are trying to sneak up on him, do we?

If Girgal agrees, then Bevin will be sure to make plenty of noise as they approach.  How big is he, anyway?  Can we determine his race and gender?  What else can we see about him?


----------



## kinem (May 19, 2008)

Bevin and Girgal (mounted on Ripclaw) approach the tent, making sure to be heard by stomping their feet.

Six men pour out of the large tent.  They are wearing chain shirts and longswords.  They appear sunburnt and nervous, but they stand straight, trying to appear as professional soldiers.  They are light-skinned men, not appearing to be desert nomads.

"Who do you serve?" demands one of the men.


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2008)

*Sorry, been in Vegas...I posted an absent notice in talking the talk.*

"I too will go, if you think it prudent. But one of us should remain behind to guard the boat."


----------



## kinem (May 19, 2008)

ooc: OK, Aram is with Bevin and Girgal.  The men react in the same manner as described.


----------



## Jemal (May 20, 2008)

Nargon, stuck on the boat, growls and takes to the air as 6 men burst from the tent, trying to get a good view of them for any clues as to which side they're on.


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, Fort+4 Ref+6 Will+5*

Bevin says, "We fight for the Republic of Darokin, of course.  Why, who you _you_ serve?"


----------



## renau1g (May 20, 2008)

Rajah will silently stand on the boat, looking at their new travelling companion and watch with interest as the armed men burst out of the tent. He calls over to Razor and asks his invisible companion to go and eavesdrop on the conversation, if they are hostile, report back. 

_"Sometimes I wish I could be the one to make first contact with strangers. Ah well. "_ Rajah muses as he waits.


----------



## kinem (May 20, 2008)

The men still look suspicious. One of the others who had not yet spoken mutters something about "lizard", but the man who took the lead before says 

"Great!  We too are soldiers of Darokin.  We got seperated from the others after we ran into some zombies.  It was horrible - the darn things are nearly indestructable - I saw one take _two_ arrow hits and keep on coming - and we took some losses against them.  You must be the search party sent to find us!  Thank the gods!"


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, Fort+4 Ref+6 Will+5*

Bevin is highly suspicious of these individuals.  He raises one eyebrow, puit his right hand on his hip, and says, "And just how do _WE_ know that you are who you say you are???  Where is the regimental ensign that we were all given when we marched?"

OOC:  Bevin is making up this last part, but it sounds plausible, he thinks, and maybe he can trick the man into telling some lie about what happened to their ensign, and thus demonstrate that he is playing us false.


----------



## kinem (May 20, 2008)

The man says "We weren't sure we'd encounter allies instead of the enemy, and given our small number, we wanted to be able to fake our identity if we had to.

Hey, wait a minute!  How do I know _you're_ who you say you are?  That man with you looks like he could be from the desert, and your other companion rides a lizard monster!"  He puts his hand on the hilt of his sword.  "Who is the commander of the 3rd regiment?"

(ooc: None of you know the answer to that.)


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer*

[OOC:  By the way, who IS the commander of our regiment? --Thanks
"The commander of OUR regiment is Lord Forrest, and, since your so knowledgeable, surely you've heard his name.  And who are you to judge my friends based solely upon appearances?  These men have fought valiantly for the Republic, and will do so again!  Perhaps you also have some issue with me for being a dwarf?"  Bevin caresses his mace, "Nutcracker", as he says this last.


----------



## kinem (May 20, 2008)

(ooc: Lord Forrest is commander of the reserve force you were with.)

"Huh? I got nothing against dwarves" the man declares. "I'm just saying, your pals don't look much like anyone from Darokin I've ever seen, but they do look like they could be natives of the desert.  There ain't nothing discriminatory about noticing that.  Combine that with the fact that we are at war with the desert folk, and it don't look like a good sign to me.

Now who are you?  Are you here to help us or not?"


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer*

"One of my companions here has our Safe Passage, signed by Sergeant Sarras, and bearing the Seal of Darokin.  We are on a mission to join up with a caravan beyond the Salt Swamp, and travel with it into the Sind Desert.  We are urgently trying to reach them before they leave without us, so we cannot afford to tarry long here with petty bickerings."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 20, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

Girgal lets Bevin doing the talk, as he is used to do. He watches the men around him, trying to spot something that isn't right.

As he does, he uses his mindspeak ability on Bevin _"Don't tell them about the boat, untill we are certain that they are on our side."_


----------



## kinem (May 20, 2008)

"Damn" the man replies. "Well, good luck with that.  Most of the army was going to go around the swamp and into the desert.  If you meet any more of our soldiers along the way, tell them to send some scouts for us.  We'll probably have to wait in the abandoned town nearby, Molanya I think, if the zombies don't get us first."


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> mindspeak: _"Don't tell them about the boat, untill we are certain that they are on our side."_



Bevin thinks:  _O-o-o-o-kay....what am I supposed to say, that we flew this far in one day??  Ahhh, I'll think of something.....maybe.'_

And he says:  "Very well, then, we thank you for your good wishes and we wish you much success in your mission as well.  And who may I say is requesting the scouts?  Is there any particular officer that I should seek out to receive your message?"


----------



## kinem (May 21, 2008)

"I'm Paul Bawden" the man replies.  "We were with the third regiment.  But anyone will do.  Thanks."

"Thanks!" the others chime in as well.

They continue watching your group.


----------



## Leif (May 21, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, Fort+4 Ref+6 Will+5*

Bevin will try to head back toward the water, if Girgal follows.  When they get out of earshot of the men, Bevin says, "Well, that was different.  What should we do now?"


----------



## kinem (May 21, 2008)

As you withdraw the men continue to watch you.  Some of them seem to be slightly relieved that you are leaving.  There may be something odd here but they don't really seem hostile, either.


----------



## Leif (May 21, 2008)

*Bevin*

When Bevin and Girgal rejoin the others, Bevin says, "They claimed to be on our side, but I've still got an awfully bad feeling about it."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 21, 2008)

Leif said:
			
		

> When Bevin and Girgal rejoin the others, Bevin says, "They claimed to be on our side, but I've still got an awfully bad feeling about it."



"I'm with Bevin at this. Perhaps someone can spy on them invisibly? I could spy in animal form, too, but I cannot think of an approtiate form." Girgal adds.


----------



## Rhun (May 21, 2008)

Aram shrugs. "If there was some cover, I would volunteer to spy upon them."


----------



## renau1g (May 22, 2008)

"I can offer assistance in that request. Razor can keep an eye on them and catch up to us in a few hours." Rajah offers


----------



## Rhun (May 22, 2008)

"Fair enough," says Aram. "Although there seems to be something strange here, it really isn't within the scope of our mission to figure out what that is. My only concern is leaving a possible enemy behind us."


----------



## Leif (May 22, 2008)

*Bevin*

"Still, says Bevin, "Achieving a good success in our primary mission will doubtless weaken our enemy and lessen his resolve to continue the battle elsewhere, and it may well free-up some additional friendly forces to assist us in a later battle."


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2008)

"Don't worry Aram, if they try anything I'm sure it will be soon, and Razor has his eyes on them. We shall keep our eyes ahead of us and on the enemies before us. Come, let's continue along and catch up to that caravan" Rajah says


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, Fort+4 Ref+6 Will+5*

"Sound advice, friend Rajah!  Let's do just that."


----------



## Jemal (May 26, 2008)

"Yes, let's continue on our way, If those men decide to become a bother, they will be dealt with in our usual fashion.  Efficiently." Nargon smiles as they continue on, wishing Razor good luck.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 26, 2008)

*Girgal*

"Yes, pack, let's our hunt continue." Girgal confirms the others' course of action.


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2008)

"Fair enough," says Aram. "Let us be on our way."


----------



## kinem (May 26, 2008)

The party gets the raft underway upriver again, with Razor left behind to invisibly sneak into the tent.

After a few hours you begin to worry that Razor may have been caught.  He rejoins you finally, and gives his report.

"The men are deserters" the little monster explains.  "They think the army will lose in the desert.  They have looted some jewelry from the local village.  But now they are worried because they're running out of food, and they don't know what to do."

The party decides to continue on with its own mission, and the rest of the second day of the trip proves uneventful.  In the evening, watches are set as before.

Day 3

In the morning, the party sets out again upriver.

Around noon as the raft is being poled through a particularly slow section of the river, it quivers and shakes as if grounded on a sandbar, and then stops moving.

Using the poles, the party attempts to get the raft moving again, and Rajah orders his troll skeleton to get off and help push the raft.

Three giant shapes rise up out of the shallows.  They are giant crabs with shells some 8' in diameter across!  You draw your weapons but just as the crabs attempt to grab the troll skeleton the raft gets loose again and starts moving.  The troll skeleton is scratched up a bit but wiggles its way out of the snapping claws and climbs back onto the raft at Rajah's order.  Working quickly with the poles you manage to escape the crabs' hunting ground.  Rajah repairs his pet.

The rest of the day proves uneventful.  In the evening, watches are set as before.

Day 4

In the morning, the party sets out again upriver.

It seems like it could be an uneventful day, until you notice something in the late afternoon.

The river here is broad with reed-filled shallows, the reeds
growing up to 6’ high. As your raft rounds a bend, you can see
smoke rising at many points along both banks of the river. A line
of reeds and thick palms prevents you from seeing any signs of a
camp.


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2008)

Aram frowns at the sight of the smoke rising ahead. "Can you send Razor to look ahead before we come into view of those fires?"


----------



## Walking Dad (May 26, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

ooc: Does Girgal hear anything or can he identify the plants (fearing poison or a plant creature)?
nature+11
listen+17


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Aram frowns at the sight of the smoke rising ahead. "Can you send Razor to look ahead before we come into view of those fires?"




"Aye, these reeds might prove to be a benefit to us, preventing other eyes from seeing our party. " Rajah answers, turning his attention to Razor "Razor, please be careful. I promise after this I will reward you greatly, your help has been invaluable. " Rajah says to his familiar.

After that he'll recite the words to a spell, granting him addition vitality.

[sblock=ooc] Casts False Life, +14 temp hp.

False Life (1d10+8=14) 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 26, 2008)

The quasit chortles and rubs his hands in expectation of the promised reward, then vanishes.

Girgal peers at the palms and the reeds, looking for any unusual markings.  The plants seem normal to him; they are just large specimens of the native plant life here.

He doesn't hear anything unusual above the gentle splashing of the river.

Razor returns and reports "There are camps on both sides of the river.  On the left side are about two dozen men, mostly on horses.  Some of them are watching the river.

On the other side of the river there are almost as many orcs, mostly sitting around, with big goblins among them but no horses.

Both the men and the orcs have bows."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 26, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

"Okay everybody, shall we test our cover story and get rid of our identification?" Girgal asks the rest of the group.


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2008)

"It appears we have no choice," says Aram, as he begins poling the barge toward the bank of the river on which the humans are camped. "I don't fancy sitting on this barge in the middle of the river when the archers decide they need a little target practice."


----------



## Jemal (May 26, 2008)

"Do the men and the orcs appear to be on the same side, or were they watching each other warily, as though in some sort of stalemate?" Nargon questions Razor.
This IS indeed the perfect opportunity to try our ruse."


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, Fort+4 Ref+6 Will+5*

Bevin keeps silent, just watching and listening intently to everything around him.


----------



## kinem (May 26, 2008)

Razor replies to Nargon's question "As far as I could tell the men were mainly watching the river.  I don't think they're enemies of each other."


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, Fort+4 Ref+6 Will+5*

"Then, I guess that means that they are ALL enemies of ours!"


----------



## renau1g (May 27, 2008)

"Well at least that's comforting to know." Rajah says with a wry grin "or all allies of ours now." he finishes, with a wink.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 27, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

"Aram, from our pack, you look most likely the typical desert raider. You should make the introduction. Should anybody come with you?" Girgal asks the tanned human.


----------



## renau1g (May 27, 2008)

"Perhaps my presence will lend a balance of believability to Aram's claims" Rajah suggests.


----------



## Rhun (May 27, 2008)

"I am willing to give it a go," says Aram. He indicates his clothing and his dust-covered appearance. "I certainly look the part. Rajah, you are most welcome to come along, as is anyone else."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 27, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

"I think it would be best to introduce the carzy desert dwarf and the halfling later. But I could come with you in animal form" Girgal suggests.


----------



## Leif (May 27, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*

"The plan sounds good to the Crazy Desert Dwarf, too!"   Bevin winks at Girgal.  "But what are those of us who remain behind at first going to do?  I don't like the idea of dividing the party, to tell the truth.  That seems to me to be quite unwise."

The rest of the party suspects that Bevin may feel that if he is not allowed to participate, then he will have sacrificed his beloved beard for nothing!


----------



## Jemal (May 27, 2008)

"I suppose I'll stay here for now."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 28, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

"What form should I take? I suggest a large hyena or desert wolf. Or a dire eagle?"
ooc: Stats like a Dire Wolf. Dire Eagle is from races of the wild.


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2008)

"A deseret wolf or dog of some sort, I should think," answers Aram. "Something that could pass for a pet or companion on a lonely road." He turns and points a finger at Bevin, knowing well the dwarf's twisted sense of humor. "And no jokes about sheep, you!"


----------



## Walking Dad (May 28, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

"Than I should become one... No, not the sheep.
Ripclaw, protect the others and await my return!"
After saying this, Girgal gets down from Ripclaw and shifts into a large desert wolf.
_"I can still use my soundless speech, but only at one of you at a time."_
Aram hears in his head.


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> "A desert wolf or dog of some sort, I should think," answers Aram. "Something that could pass for a pet or companion on a lonely road." He turns and points a finger at Bevin, knowing well the dwarf's twisted sense of humor. "And no jokes about sheep, you!"



Bevin's face is a mask of PURE INNOCENCE as he says to Aram,  "Why, I have no idea what you may be implying, Dear Sir!"  Then he smirks and continues, "And, anyway, it was the damned SHEEP'S idea!"


----------



## renau1g (May 28, 2008)

"So shall we go speak with the humans, although they're probably smarter than the orcs we can communicate better with them also. They're probably also less apt to attack us on sight. Also, perhaps we should approach from the road, they're probably expecting us to come from the river."  Rajah says to the others.


----------



## kinem (May 29, 2008)

With the raft secured, Aram, Rajah (with Razor invisible) and Girgal in the form of a desert wolf set out on the south bank of the river towards the humans' camp.

There are indeed many horsemen (and a few women) armed with shortbows and shortswords and clad in studded leather.  They have the tan skin characteristic of the desert nomads.

Some of them immediately ride out to meet the newcomers, and shout for 'the captain' to come.  Soon another horseman joins you.  He is obviously the leader, as the others defer to him.  The muscular man wears a chain shirt and carries a composite longbow and a greatsword, and his black hair is tied into a short ponytail in back.

He looks your little group over carefully.  "Who are you?" he demands.


----------



## Rhun (May 29, 2008)

Aram places his hands on his hips, unthreatening, but putting himself in a confident pose as if he has nothing to fear. "I am Aram, son of Kaleef, wanderer of the deserts. This is my servant and loyal companion, Rajah, and my faithful desert wolf." Aram offers the commander a low bow. "I have come to offer my service to The Master, to bring the greatest glories to his name!"


*Bluff +5 to aid Aram's story as necessary!*


----------



## kinem (May 29, 2008)

The horseman replies "Glory to the great Master.  I am Captain Warren son of Santin.

Tell me Aram, how is it that you have come so far from the desert if you have not yet entered the service of the Master?"


----------



## Rhun (May 29, 2008)

"To tell you the truth, good Captain Warren, son of Santin, I have been wandering beyond the great desert for some years, seeking experience and fortune." Aram waves his hand toward the horizon as he speaks. "I have seen many wonders, and have learned much. But when I heard that our desert tribes were uniting, to destroy those that have looked down upon us, opposed us for so long, I knew that I must return and offer my services. My blades hunger to taste the blood of our foe."


----------



## kinem (May 29, 2008)

"Hmm, yes, I see" Captain Warren replies.  "Come then, you must dine with us tonight and tell me your tales of the infidel lands.  Tomorrow I will send you where I believe you might best serve the Master, based upon what I have learned by then."


----------



## Rhun (May 29, 2008)

"Your offer is most welcome, Captain" says Aram, offering another bow. "I have two other cohorts that I travel with, as well. They are waiting a bit downriver with my barge. When we saw your fires, we put into shore, as we were afraid that you were the hated army of the infidels. But now that I see you are our allies, I shall invite those men here to meet you as well." Aram turns, and nods at Rajah. "Rajah, please return and bring Bevin and Nargon back to meet the good Captain, and to join us at supper this night." Aram turns back to the Captain. "With your leave, of course?"


*I figure if the Captain thinks all of the group actually serves Aram, he will be impressed by his ability, and that may help influence him in sending us to the Master.*


----------



## Walking Dad (May 29, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

_"Send me back, too. Than I can convince Ripclaw to act as your other pet."_ Girgal sends Aram via Mindspeak.


----------



## kinem (May 29, 2008)

"You may bring them" Captain Warren states.


----------



## renau1g (May 29, 2008)

"Aye, master, I shall return with all haste." Rajah replies, acting all the part of the servent 

[sblock=ooc] Bluff check is +5, if necessary [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 29, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
Aid Another, woo-hoo! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 29, 2008)

Girgal-Wolf follows Rahja.


----------



## kinem (May 29, 2008)

"Bring the barge as well" Captain Warren adds "so we can keep an eye on it."


----------



## Jemal (May 30, 2008)

Nargon nods when Rajah tells him what is happening, and they bring the barge upriver.  Once it is parked, he flexes his wings and strides over to the group. Bowing deeply to Rajah, the great Half-orc stands behind and slightly to the left of him without a word, not having to act as he takes up position as bodyguard, warily eyeing their surroundings.
[sblock=ooc]
Don't need bluff when you don't bluff. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 30, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer*

Bevin will also bow subserviently, and take up a position near Nargon as if he is just another servant.  [sblock=Jemal]Sorry I stole your deal, but, after all, imitation is the sincerest form of flattery! [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 30, 2008)

"Ah" Captain Warren says "I see now why you kept these two out of sight at first.  They will have to spend the evening on the other side of the river, with the other non-humans.

You see, the Master has taught us to fight side by side with the humanoids as equals, but even so the old ways die hard.  To avoid trouble, certain tribes must be kept apart.

What" indicating Bevin "is that one?  He almost looks like a shaved dwarf!" He grins at that ridiculous notion.  As he turns to look you notice that he carries a horn at his belt, the blowing of which no doubt would serve as a signal to his troops.


----------



## Leif (May 30, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer*

OOC:  By a SUPREME effort of will, Bevin remains silent, and does not insert his mace into an uncomfortable orifice of this "person's" body! 

_"But,"_ he THINKS, _"I ain't a-eatin' with, scoializing with, or even tolerating no orcs!"_


----------



## Jemal (May 30, 2008)

The Half-orcish warlock sneers at the puny captain.  "I go where he goes."

[sblock=ooc]
Leif - No problems here.  And I do hope that if we manage to get a few moments 'alone' with the good captain, you'll not be against teaching him a lesson? *evil grin*
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 30, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]
> Leif - No problems here.  And I do hope that if we manage to get a few moments 'alone' with the good captain, you'll not be against teaching him a lesson? *evil grin*
> [/sblock]



[sblock=Jemal]Roger that!  [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 30, 2008)

kinem said:
			
		

> "What" indicating Bevin "is that one?  He almost looks like a shaved dwarf!" He grins at that ridiculous notion.  As he turns to look you notice that he carries a horn at his belt, the blowing of which no doubt would serve as a signal to his troops.





Aram laughs heartily at the Captain's jest. "Indeed he does!" The dervish smiles. "This is Bevin...he hails from a strange tribe of blood-thirtsy desert dwarves that dwell on the fringes of the great sand. When I first met his people, they were intent on capturing me and sacrificing me to their strange gods. After I slew three or four of them, though, their demeaner changed quickly. There chieftain offered me this one in service, to make up for his attack upon my person." Aram laughs again and shrugs. "I sometimes believe he simply wanted to get rid of this one. As servants go, he leaves much to be desired. He is handy in a fight, though, and loyal in his own way."


----------



## Leif (May 30, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*

Bevin thinks, _"ONE.....TWO.....THREE.....FOUR.....FIVE....DON'T KILL THE GOBLIN-SPAWN FOOLS YET....SIX.....SEVEN.....EIGHT..."_


----------



## kinem (May 31, 2008)

The captain looks closely at Bevin.  "Hmm, I never heard of desert dwarves.  Now that you mention it, he does have something of a crazed look in his eyes.  He'll fit right in with the orcs and such."

Aram, Rajah, and Girgal (as the wolf) accompany the man.  He dismounts near a campfire with some of the other men.  All of their mounts are good quality desert horses, lightly built and well trained.

After you are introducted to three more men - Pren, Malleed, and Drado - a sheep stew is brought in bowls.  The captain explains "Meat is cheap around here ... all you have to do is slaughter a few local infidels and they'll hand over anything they have!"

You sit near the campfire.  Captain Warren says "Now tell me of your travels, what wonders you have seen and what deeds you have done."

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Meanwhile, to maintain the deception Nargon, Bevin, and Razorclaw cross the river as ordered.  One of the human soldiers accompanies you to provide introductions.  This man gives his name as Vayhak.  

There are many tents and campfires here as well, patrolled by numerous orcs and some bugbears that you see.  The grey skinned orcs are armed in the same fashion as the men across the river, carrying shortbows and shortswords and wearing studded leather armor.  

Vayhak waves over a bugbear and whispers something to him.  The creature grunts.  Like the other bugbears, he carries a morningstar and a javelin, and wears studded leather and has a large wooden shield.

As Vayhak turns to go the bugbear approaches you and says "You want food, you entertain us."  He looks carefully at all three of you.  "What the hell are you?" he demands.


----------



## Jemal (May 31, 2008)

"I am Nargon, son of the orc-chief Ragnor, and channeler of the powers of the demon-lord Sarvok."  Nargon sprouts his wings, which flex mightily as his eyes glow red.  "And I place myself at no beings beck and call.  If you want entertainment, then draw your weapon and be entertained by the swiftness with which I destroy you.  Otherwise, lead us to the damned food."


----------



## renau1g (May 31, 2008)

Rajah will wait deferently for Aram before he considers speaking, acting the part of the servent yet again. 

_"I wonder if it would be easier to destroy these fools, rather than wait around any longer."_ Rajah thinks to himself as he waits.


----------



## kinem (May 31, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> "I am Nargon, son of the orc-chief Ragnor, and channeler of the powers of the demon-lord Sarvok."  Nargon sprouts his wings, which flex mightily as his eyes glow red.  "And I place myself at no beings beck and call.  If you want entertainment, then draw your weapon and be entertained by the swiftness with which I destroy you.  Otherwise, lead us to the damned food."




The bugbear does a double take, quickly realizing that this is one orc he can't bully around.

"The leaders will speak with you" he says. "This way."

He leads you to a tent and calls inside "Visitors, sirs!"

You are surprised to see three human men come out of the tent.  They are tan like the other desert folk, but have dirty-blond hair and resemble each other so they might be brothers.  They wear breastplate armor and carry glaives.

The bugbear explains "They came with some humans who are visiting the other camp.  That one claims to be the son of an orc chief, Ragnor."

The men look you over.  "If you serve the Master, you are welcome here" one of them says.  He waves over a nearby orc and orders him to bring more food.

Another of the men asks Nargon "I never heard of Ragnor.  Where does he rule?"


----------



## Jemal (Jun 1, 2008)

"Nowhere anymore.  He was killed by humans, along with the rest of my tribe, for the 'rape' of my human mother.  I spent much time wandering before I was found by Aram, finally one worthy of my aid.  He brought me here to aid the Master."


----------



## kinem (Jun 1, 2008)

"I see" the man says. "And what is so special about Aram, that you follow him so?"

Another of the men asks "Dwarf, I am curious about you.  What is your story?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 1, 2008)

*Wolf-Girgal*

Wolf-Girgal curls up next to Aram, listening to the conversation.

He sends a mental message at Rahja: _"I don't like this situation. We are in their den. And they seperated me from Ripclaw. We should get our information and proceed. I'm not interested in serving them for long."_


----------



## Rhun (Jun 1, 2008)

*I'll get an IC post up this evening, if that is alright...I've got a bunch of craziness going on today.  Thanks. *


----------



## Leif (Jun 1, 2008)

kinem said:
			
		

> Another of the men asks "Dwarf, I am curious about you.  What is your story?"



Bevin looks at the man, smiles, shakes his head, and touches his throat, indicating that he cannot speak.  He then raises one finger, gets the man's attention, and points to Nargon, as if Nargon will answer for him.

[sblock=Jemal]Sorry, man, I just had to do it!  Hope you don't mind.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 2, 2008)

The man who questioned Bevin says "Cat got your tongue, eh, dwarf?"

The three men chuckle, rather amused by this.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 2, 2008)

"He's a crazy, beardless dwarf, what more is there to know?  Or care about, for that matter." Nargon laughs "As for Aram, we both protect and serve him, and that is all that matters for now.  We follow him, so if he says to follow the Master, then.. we will." Nargon shrugs.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 2, 2008)

Aram accepts the bowl of sheep stew with a nod of thanks as he sits down around the campfire with the desert dwellers. As he eats, he begin telling them of his travels and experiences. "The lands outside of the desert are strange indeed. I've already told you of my meeting with the savage dwarves that live on the borders of these lands...but they are only the beginning of the many things I have seen." The dervish finishes his stew and sets the bowl aside.

"When I first left the desert, I traveled eastward through Nagpuri, across the border in Darokin, eventually reaching the shores of Lake Amsorak. Azure waters as far as the eye can see, like nothing to be found in the desert. And when the sun would shine just right, the deep blue of the waters would burn like liquid gold. Most impress, though I tell you that Darokin itself is a weak land...their mercantile ways breed no true warriors. They are more concerned with profit than arms; they are intolerant of those who are not like them. Indeed, it was in Darokin that I met Rajah." Aran nods at the necromancer. "You see Rajah wields great power over death. He can see and speak with those in the spirit worlds, and the dead themselves serve him. These circumstances led to a misunderstanding in a small village, where the people had come to the conclusion that he was a grave robber. They were in the process of stoning him for these alleged crimes, but my timely arrival ruined their plans. Needless to say, the people of Darokin are our enemy, and we have slain many. When I heard that the Master was forging our people into a hammer with which to smash the Republic, I knew I must return and offer my services, and the services of those who follow me. When they are conquered, this world will be a better place, and we will all be rich from the plunder!"


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*



			
				kinem said:
			
		

> The man who questioned Bevin says "Cat got your tongue, eh, dwarf?"
> The three men chuckle, rather amused by this.



Bevin bears the derisive laughter stoically as he imagines the horrible deaths that will be inflicted upon these fools and their mongrel friends.

[sblock=Jemal]Thanks![/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 2, 2008)

In the humans' camp, the men listen attentively to Aram's tale, lapping it up.  "Let it be so!" one of the men cheers.

Captain Warren tells his guests "Yes, the Master unites us all.  Just think of it, because of him we fight alongside the orcs rather than against them.  Rajah, you will fit right in here.

You should know that the Master's plans are said to be even grander than that.  I know little of the ways of holy men, but the land of Hule beyond the western mountains is said to be ruled by them, and none is holier than the Master.  Some day he will be Immortal himself.  In the afterlife he will reward those who helped him gain power, such as our desert tribes.  It is said that those men who are martyred in his service can expect eternal rewards in the afterlife, so don't be afraid to go all out and fight to the death in the name of the Master if you have to.

"I think that the army commanders could use your information about Darokin as soon as possible.  It is probably best if in the morning you continue upriver.  You will have to cross the swamp on your boat and make you way into the desert.  There is said to be an infidel army on its way to invade the desert, but I have no doubt the forces of the desert will smash it.  You should find our army, it is large and hard to miss."

------------------------------------------------------------------

Across the river, the three men eye Nargon, Bevin, and Ripclaw.

"Nothing more to know?  Clearly you don't trust us yet" one of them says "and since we just met I don't blame you."  As he speaks, you notice that his teeth seem unusually long and sharp.

"In time you will learn to serve the Master properly.  For now you can rest and eat.  We will not eat with you, as we prefer somewhat different fare."  He chuckles again. "Perhaps if we show you who we are, you will accept it as a token of trust."

The three men shift and change, growing yellow and black fur as their faces and bodies change to resemble humanoid tigers with sharp claws and ferocious teeth.  The three weretigers then walk back into their tent and pull the flap closed.

A couple of orcs bring bowls of sheep stew and a pitcher of ale and leave it for you.


----------



## kinem (Jun 3, 2008)

Aram continues to spin stories for a long time, but finally it is time to 'sleep'.

The night is tense as you take turns on watch.  In the human camp, several soldiers patrol with torches.  On the other side of the river, orcs and bugbears patrol in darkness.

*A sudden attack* by your hosts is not far from you minds, but in the end the night proves uneventful.

In the morning you are reunited in the human's camp.

Captain Warren tells Aram "I can tell you want to meet the Master.  I myself have not.  Your best course is to continue past the swamp in your boat.  If you keep heading west you will of course reach the western mountains beyond the Plain of Fire.  Beyond Great Pass, is the land of Hule where the Master rules from.  I will write a note vouching for you but in truth it will mean little.  Just tell your story, and tell the commanders you meet all that you know of the cursed Darokins."

-------------------------------------------------------------------

The party gets underway again, heading upriver.  The rest of the day proves uneventful.  You set your usual watches for the night, but the night proves uneventful.

The next day you continue on.  The shallow river grows wider and slower, and you soon find yourself in the swamp itself.

There are some areas of large muddy flats, encrusted with salt, where nothing grows. The rest of the swamp is covered with thick reeds that grow up to 8’ in height. These reeds are very dry and brittle and clatter constantly in the wind. There are no trails through this swamp; travel through it clearly must be by boat.  The boat is your island now.  The movement of the raft through the reeds sounds like the wind.

You are forced to spend the night on the raft.  You use the poles to try to anchor the raft in place for the night, but it's not very secure.  Girgal can tell that the water is foul here, and you depend on the food and water you have brought with you.

[sblock=Walking Dad]Girgal has disturbing dreams that night. He does not have a clear memory of their details, but in the morning he feels that he had very clear and very evil dreams. He remembers a few incidents in his past as part of the dreams, such as the days before he converted to the service of Ka, when he committed some evil acts he now regrets.  He remembers also the battle against the wyvern and its rider and the trolls, in which he was nearly killed.  In his dream these scenes somehow felt “wrong,” as if things happened differently in the dreams than they did in life.  There also seemed to be someone watching, feeding, guiding, laughing at him.[/sblock]

In the morning you resume the journey across the swamp.

As you move slowly through a reedy section of the swamp, only the sounds of normal wildlife reach you above the snapping and cracking of the reeds. The air is hazy with heat and the work of poling the raft is tiring and sweaty. Slowly the surroundings begin to change. The reeds become thicker. Large tumors grow on some of the stalks. Large patches of green-brown algae spread before you. Fish, doughy white and gray, swim just below the surface. Slowly the sun sets under a gray sky.

As you travel, the landscape becomes more and more blighted. The reeds become twisted with strange growths, algae cling to the raft, and you spot fish with strange deformities.

The swamp grows quieter. In the evening, you notice a small hut, raised on stilts just above the level of the swamp. It looks to be an old building, worn and stained.


----------



## Leif (Jun 3, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*

OOC:  Before we get very far on our journey, but well after we left the enemy camp, Bevin is careful to tell the ones who spent the evening among the humans about the weretigers.  "I had hoped that our enemies were nothing more fierce than orcs, but, alas, our luck is not to be so!"


----------



## renau1g (Jun 3, 2008)

Rajah will ask Razor to sneak up and take a look in the hut, see if he can detect any inhabitants.


----------



## kinem (Jun 4, 2008)

The little fiend turns himself invisible.  A  short while later he reappears.

"It's just an empty one room hut" he says.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 4, 2008)

*Girgal*

"I don't like the environment. It is diseased. And my bad dreams seem highly unnatural. Let's explore the hut... I have a bad feeling about ignoring it." Girgal explains his companions, looking somewhat tired.


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*

OOC:  This hut reminds me of Baba Yaga the witch....

"We need to inspect the hut from all sides before we enter, for sure.  Maybe there is a window somewhere in the hut, through which we can see the interior?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2008)

Aram takes point in approaching the hut, his footfalls soft and quiet as he moves toward it. While his blades are not drawn, the dervish is ready to draw them at the first signs of danger. He closes on the hut slowly, trying to see into the interior before waving his companions to join him.


----------



## kinem (Jun 4, 2008)

In the dim red light of dusk you pole the raft directly adjacent to the old hut on stilts.  There are few small windows around the wooden hut, with no panes, and the partly open wooden door creaks as you pull it open further.

Inside the hut is a square room about 15' across.  The wooden floorboards are old but seem strong enough.  It is indeed empty, not even containing any furniture or other items.  There is a layer of dust on the floor.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2008)

*Oops...I misinterpreted and thought the hut was on solid ground.*

Seeing no immeidate danger, Aram grabs hold of the doorjamb and pulls himself up into the dwelling's interior.


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*

Bevin hesitates for a moment, reluctant to leave the security of the boat for the unknown of the hut.  "Do we plan to spend this night here, then?  In this bewitched dwelling that has seemingly just sprung up like a mushroom from the floor of the swamp?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2008)

"Bewitched?" asks Aram? "Can you tell that it radiates magic? I mean, how does a bald desert dwarf from a savage tribe determine if a dwelling is bewitched?" The dervish gives his companions a wink and grins slyly.


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*

"Well, I......um.....that is....," Bevin blushes a deep crimson, his naked, Dwarvish chin only intensifying the effect, "I just don't like the look of the place!"


----------



## renau1g (Jun 4, 2008)

Playing along with Aram, Rajah enacts a minor incantation to detect if there is any magic emanating from this place. Assuming there's not, Rajah will pronounce "Don't worry Bevin, you can always sleep out here with Bones and Skele if you're more comfortable with their company. " .

Rajah will ask the troll skeleton to open it's arms wide.

"See Bevin, he'll protect you. " Rajah says, then laughs in his cackling, coughing manner.


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*



			
				renau1g said:
			
		

> Playing along with Aram, Rajah enacts a minor incantation to detect if there is any magic emanating from this place. Assuming there's not, Rajah will pronounce "Don't worry Bevin, you can always sleep out here with Bones and Skele if you're more comfortable with their company. " .
> Rajah will ask the troll skeleton to open it's arms wide.
> "See Bevin, he'll protect you. " Rajah says, then laughs in his cackling, coughing manner.



"I might just take you up on that offer, Rajah," says Bevin, "They're almost SURE to be better company than you guys!"


----------



## kinem (Jun 4, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> Playing along with Aram, Rajah enacts a minor incantation to detect if there is any magic emanating from this place.




To his surprise, Rajah finds that this whole area does radiate magic - not just the hut but every direction he looks.  Concentrating for a short while, he determines that the aura is of overwhelming strength.  He is not able to determine the school.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 4, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

"I said this place is unnatural. Perhaps the hut is the home of a hag coven" Girgal says agitated.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2008)

Despite the odd, unnatural feel of the area, Aram wasn't worried. He didn't see any immediate danger, and didn't feel threatened. "How many hags makes up a coven?" he asks jokingly.


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Despite the odd, unnatural feel of the area, Aram wasn't worried. He didn't see any immediate danger, and didn't feel threatened. "How many hags makes up a coven?" he asks jokingly.



"Since you ask, friend Aram, in my studies of magic I learned that the traditional number is thirteen, and given the circumstances in which we find ourselves, and our present enviroment, I am decidedly NOT amused by your humor."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2008)

Aram smiles and gestures to the interior of the hut. "I only ask because this dwelling is decidely too small for 13 women to reside in."


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*

"I beg to differ!  Provided that they are anorexic halflings I should think that they would have plenty of room here!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2008)

"Are you sure about the number, Bevin? I thought there would be much less..." Girgal asks the dwarf.


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*

"Well, of course, I can't say this is true for all witches everywhere, but the tradition is for a coven of witches to have thirteen members.  But, even so, all thirteen of them would not have to always be present in the same place at the same time.  There may also be other witch traditions, that I do not know about, which have  covens of different sizes."

[sblock=DM kinem]Here's a skill check for Bevin, just in case:  Knowledge (Arcana), 1d20+14= 20
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1616834/ [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 5, 2008)

[sblock=Leif]Actual female wizards or sorcerers can gather in groups of any size.[/sblock]

[sblock=Walking Dad]You don't know about actual female spellcasters, but there are magical, evil female monsters called hags that gain more power if they gather in a group of three, with one of each type.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2008)

"Why are you two so fascinated with hags?" asks Aram. "Personally, I'd be happier if we found a haram full of nymphs. Ah, now that would be a pleasant surprise."


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*

"Ahh, Aram:  forever being led around by your 'staff.'  I'll wager that a real encounter with the nymphs you seek would not end as pleasantly as you hoped!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

"... more like three. And hags are not normal spellcastin women, but magical, evil female monsters that gain more power if they gather in a group of three, with one of each type." Girgal finishes his sentence.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 6, 2008)

"Well, if it is hags, I'm sure they'd come out and greet us and Razor didn't see anything in there. I don't know about you, but I certainly wouldn't mind sleeping on solid ground for a night, moreso with a nymph, but beggar's can't be chosers" Rajah replies, tossing a wink to Aram.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 6, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

"Yes, you are right, but I'm afraid something is already attacking my dreams..." Girgal responds somewhat quiet.


----------



## Leif (Jun 6, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*

"What do you mean, Girgal?  Are you just being dramatic, or have you been under some mental attack already?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 6, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

"I fear the later, my dwarven friend. Do you know about dangers, that attack your dreams?" Girgal asks Bevin.


----------



## Leif (Jun 6, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*

"Perhaps I can be of some help to you, Girgal.  Please describe for me the exact symptoms that you have experienced?"

Bevin's skill checks:

Spellcraft +14 (general)/+16 (enchantment)/+9 (abj./trans.):
    Roll= 31 (general), 33 (enchantment),  26 (abj./trans.)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1618073/   (I tried to roll both rolls at the same time, but I made a syntax error on the second roll on this first link)

Knowledge (Arcana) +14
    Roll= 34
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1618079/


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 6, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

Girgal describes it Bevin as best as he can: "I don't have a clear memory of their details, but in the morning I felt that I had very clear and very evil dreams. It included the battle against the wyvern and its rider and the trolls. In my dream these scenes somehow felt 'wrong', as if things happened differently in the dreams than they did in life. There also seemed to be someone watching, feeding, guiding, laughing at me."


----------



## Leif (Jun 6, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer*

OOC:  Do Bevin's skill checks in post #425 provide any insight into Girgal's difficulties?


----------



## kinem (Jun 6, 2008)

[sblock=Leif]It sounds to you like there is indeed some supernatural influence at work, but you don't know quite what.

There are spells that can affect dreams - notably the _nightmare_ spell, but that spell causes fatigue and physical discomfort or damage; it was definately not what Girgal experienced.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*

"Girgal, you are definitely under some sort of supernatural influence.  But, alas, it is the result of no spell that I am familiar with.  I have heard of some spells that can affect dreams, but the ones that I know of also have more physical effects that you have not suffered.  So, basically, my friend, I must say that I do not know what your affliction is.  I am, indeed, very sorry."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 7, 2008)

"IT is possible it is not a spell, but rather some sort of magical hex.  Does it affect you each night or has it only happened a few times?"
Nargon knows a little about magic, but it is his 'different' insight to it from a normal spellcaster that may prove useful, rather than his (lack of?) information.

[sblock=ooc] Knowledge Arcane's only +5, but I do have a few ideas on how to find out, depending on the answer.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2008)

ooc: giving Nargon's question to kinem


----------



## kinem (Jun 7, 2008)

WD: The only time it happened was last night.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> "IT is possible it is not a spell, but rather some sort of magical hex.  Does it affect you each night or has it only happened a few times?"
> Nargon knows a little about magic, but it is his 'different' insight to it from a normal spellcaster that may prove useful, rather than his (lack of?) information.
> 
> [sblock=ooc] Knowledge Arcane's only +5, but I do have a few ideas on how to find out, depending on the answer.[/sblock]



"Only last night... but that was disturbing enough. I don't want to see the images again..." Girgal answers Nargon


----------



## Jemal (Jun 8, 2008)

"hmm.. I could attempt to keep an eye on you tonight, watching for any magics that affect you in your sleep.."

[sblock=ooc]
Nargon can detect magic at will, so that's one idea...
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 8, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

"That sounds like a good idea. I have to sleep only two hours a night, so you won't miss much of your sleep."


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*

"Nargon, I'll volunteer to stand an hour of your watch for you, so that you'll lose less of your valuable sleep."

OOC:  If Nargon agrees to this, then Bevin will bed down for the night two hours early, so that he will be able to act normally the next day.  Will that be sufficient, Sir DM Kinem?


----------



## kinem (Jun 8, 2008)

ooc: Leif: Yes, that should be fine assuming of course that the night passes uneventfully.  If you want to change your prepared spells tomorrow then you would need an hour of extra sleep due to the interruption.

Assume that the current time is about 9 pm.  It is nearly dark.

It seems like the party plans to spend the night around here.

Where will each person be, and what watches you will keep?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 8, 2008)

Ripclaw and Girgal will sleep by the others. They both only need 2 hours worth of sleep. Nargon will watch Girgal as he sleeps. Not included the time Girgal needs to pray, they will keep watch (perhaps with others?) the rest of the night.


----------



## kinem (Jun 8, 2008)

ooc: Just to be clear: On the raft or in the hut?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 8, 2008)

Girgal would prefer the raft, but is adaptable.


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2008)

Bevin prefers the raft also.  He will not change his spells, either.  Bevin only cast one _Read Magic_  during this day.  Will he be able to regain that one spell this night?


----------



## kinem (Jun 9, 2008)

ooc: Leif: Yes, that is assuming of course that the night passes uneventfully.

So I take it that the plan is as follows:

Stopping next to the cabin for the night, you will all sleep on the raft, using the poles as before to try to prevent it from drifting.

You will eat dinner from your supplies or have done so already.

Bevin will head to sleep right away, as will Girgal and Ripclaw and Aram.

Nargon will attempt to monitor Girgal for signs of enchantment using detect magic continuously.

Girgal and Ripclaw will sleep for two hours, then keep watch.  Nargon will head to sleep.

Rajah will head to sleep as well at that time, having kept watch with Nargon.

Aram will be awakened to keep watch for a few hours with Girgal during the night, and Bevin will be awakened early in the morning to keep watch for an hour.

If there are objections to this plan, let me know soon, as I will be moving on with these assumptions otherwise.


----------



## Leif (Jun 9, 2008)

The plan, as stated by DM Kinem, sounds good to Bevin.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 9, 2008)

Nargon nods his head in agreement as they make the plan.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 9, 2008)

Hm, Ripclaw will sleep after Girgal. Nargon shouldn't be all on his own at the first watch, watching also Girgal's sleep.

Other than that, Girgal agrees to the plan.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 9, 2008)

OOC - Rajah will also keep his minions on watch all night, no need to sleep.


----------



## kinem (Jun 9, 2008)

Forsaking the creepy old hut you try to anchor the poles and spend the night on the raft.

For the first watch, Rajah, Ripclaw, Nargon, and Rajah's little fiend Razor are awake and keeping an eye out.

When Girgal goes to sleep Nargon uses his power to detect magic.  As Rajah had before, he finds that the whole area is infused with overwhelming magic as far as he can see.  Nevertheless, by concentrating he can pick out weaker auras as well, such as those from the party's magic items.  He does not see any extra enchantment on Girgal.

Girgal awakens after two hours and feels normal and refreshed.  He does not remember having any dreams this night.

The second watch consists of Girgal, Aram, and Razor.

About an hour into the second watch, around midnight, Girgal sees Aram nod off while he is supposed to be on duty.

Concerned, the druid attempts to awaken Aram by gently slapping him, but to no avail.  Aram is definately alive, and breathing heavily, but he will not wake.

Aram, Bevin, Nargon, Rajah, and Ripclaw are now asleep; only Girgal and Razor are awake.  Rajah's skeletons are acting normally, looking around as ordered.

ooc: WD, does Girgal try anything else at this point?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 9, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

"Razor, try to awake your master. I will try to wake Bevin. Perhaps they have a stronger will than Aram. This seems to be a magical attack!"


----------



## kinem (Jun 9, 2008)

The quasit attempts to wake Rajah, while Girgal tries to wake Bevin.

Neither succeeds; the men are out cold, breathing heavily and do not wake even when Razor pinches his master.

ooc: WD: Will Girgal try anything else now, or just wait until morning to see what happens?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 9, 2008)

ooc: Girgal doesn't know what happened to them and has no helpful magic prepared. He will wait, until they awake.


----------



## kinem (Jun 10, 2008)

There is a sliver of moonlight as Girgal and Razor stand their lonely vigil.

After a couple of hours, Ripclaw awakens and seems fine.  Girgal tries again to wake the others but can not.

In the morning, the sun rises and Girgal is relieved to see that the others do finally awaken.  However, they are cranky and exhausted.

[sblock=Leif, Rhun, Jemal, renau1g]You remember having bad dreams but don't remember the details.[/sblock]

[sblock=Leif]Bevin has the impression that his feeling about the hut having been a witch's lair is somehow correct and that it has something to do with the nightmares.  You do not know more details.  What you experienced was not the _nightmare_ spell.[/sblock]

[sblock=effects of the night]Bevin, Aram, Nargon, and Rajah are fatigued in the morning.  They have a -2 penalty to Str and Dex, and can't run or charge.

Bevin can not prepare his spell today.

Also, these characters have taken Charisma damage: Bevin 1 pt, Aram 2 pts, Nargon 1 pt, Rajah 2 pts.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 10, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*

"Felas, I feel AWFUL!  I had nightmares all night long about that bloody witch that lives in the hut!"


----------



## Jemal (Jun 10, 2008)

"I had bad dreams too, but remember nothing of them.  Come, lets be gone from this cursed place as quickly as we can."
Nargon shoves the raft away from the hut (assuming everybody's aboard, right?) without waiting for an answer.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2008)

*Girgal*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "Felas, I feel AWFUL!  I had nightmares all night long about that bloody witch that lives in the hut!"



Trying to comfort his companions, that suffered the same fate as him, and knowing his twisted sense of humor, Girgal resonds to Bevin: "And you and the hag did ... stuff?"

ooc: I will pray for restoration spells this morning. spell list follows.


----------



## Leif (Jun 10, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> "I had bad dreams too, but remember nothing of them. Come, lets be gone from this cursed place as quickly as we can."
> Nargon shoves the raft away from the hut (assuming everybody's aboard, right?) without waiting for an answer.



"Agreed, Nargon, let us be gone quickly!"


			
				Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Trying to comfort his companions, that suffered the same fate as him, and knowing his twisted sense of humor, Girgal resonds to Bevin: "And you and the hag did ... stuff?"



"Hehehe, very funny, you twisted little halfling!"


----------



## renau1g (Jun 10, 2008)

"I have a bad feeling about this day, we must be vigilant as I feel as if the swamp itself is closing in upon us. I feel that the effectiveness of my powers will be diminished this day, as if there's some slight barrier preventing me from being as effective as I'd like." Rajah will say as he tries to shake off the effects of the night, with no success. 

Rajah will send Razor ahead invisibly to scout for any disturbances or other threats to them.


----------



## kinem (Jun 10, 2008)

The swamp here is fairly quiet except for the rustling of weeds in the breeze.

The party pushes on using the poles, heading west away from the morning sun.

The reeds are very thick and tall here.  After a short time, maybe a hundred yards out from the hut, you push through a particularly thick stand of reeds.  In front of you stands a hut on stilts, of the same kind as the one you just left.

You come up for a closer inspection, and a growing suspicion takes hold of you.  It is confirmed when you look inside the hut.  The hut is empty except for a layer of dust which has been disturbed recently.  The footprints are indentical to the ones you left back in the 'other' hut.  You also recognize the knots in the wood.  It is clearly the same hut; somehow you are back where you started.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2008)

*Sorry guys...I ended up going out of town on short notice and was gone the last couple of days. It will take me a bit to catch up, since it looks like there was a lot of posting.*


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2008)

*Girgal*

"Okay, I definately don't like this. The unnatural taint of the surroundings seems to be much stronger than first expected. Perhaps we should try an aerial approach...
Nargon, can you try to fly and scout a way or something? I can come with you in animal shape if you like." Girgal says.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 10, 2008)

"What is the darkest depths of hell is going on here," asks Aram?


----------



## Leif (Jun 11, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*

"Yes, Aram, I believe that you have hit the nail squarely on the head.  We are no longer simply wandering aimlessly through a fetid and trackless swamp, I think we are actually now in our own little place of torment and hoplessness."  Reaching new depths of depression, Bevin stops to catch his breath before continuing:  "Of course..........I.....could be...........wrong."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 11, 2008)

Nargon's magical wings grow from his back once more "Indeed I can, but I think I'll see you very soon."  With that, he leaps into the air and takes off, travelling up and attempting to get clear of the 'magic' (Detect magic to tell if/when it fades away).  If it doesn't within a few hundred feet, he'll fly in one direction as fast as I can, though Nargon suspects the magics will  redirect him as it did their raft.


----------



## kinem (Jun 11, 2008)

Nargon flies upward, scanning for magic.

When he is a few hundred feet high, those on the raft notice him suddenly fade away.  At the same time, he reappears, only about a hundred feet above the swamp.  He feels nothing unusual as this happens, but he does see the ground is suddenly a lot closer.

He heads north, and he soon vanishes and reappears to the south.

[sblock=Jemal]Whenever Nargon tried to detect magic, he saw the same overwhelming aura as far as he could see.[/sblock]

He circles back and lands on the raft.

The rattling of the deformed reeds in the breeze is the only sound you hear in this desolate place.  The creepy old hut on stilts is the only landmark in sight.

There is a slight, sour odor from the swamp.  A few fish swim in the murky water but they look pale, malformed, diseased.  None of the plants in the area look edible.


----------



## Leif (Jun 11, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*

INTENSITY, THY NAME IS BEVIN:

Bevin paces up and down furiously, his eyes downcast, and he drives his left fist into his right hand every few seconds as punctuation to his words:  "This witchery is diabolical, indeed!  Let us search this hut thoroughly, tear it down if need be!  There must be some physical manifestation of this sorcery, some focus or totem of some sort.  (At least I hope so!)  Let us all make certain that no piece of this hut remains upon our persons, no dust, no soil, so scrap whatsoever, and then, if we are still ensnared let us dismantle the hut piece by sorcerous piece until nothing remains!" Finishing his tirade, Bevin looks somewhat spent, so he lies down to catch a quick nap, and is dozing almost instantly.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2008)

Aram sighs heavily, and then speaks to his companions. "I feel useless. I know nothing of the arcane. My blades are only of use against a solid foe. I must rely on all of your experience and knowledge in this situation. What would you have me do?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 11, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*

Hearing the pathos in Aram's voice, Bevin instantly awakens and sits up:  "Och, fret ye not about it, friend Aram!  I am somewhat skilled in the Arcane, myself, yet I no nothing of how to solve this problem.  We are all in the same boat!  (No pun intended!!   )  Your skills have served us all well, so there is no reason for you to feel the least bit of regret.   Maybe what we need to feel better is a nice big meal.  Hmmmm, not going to happen, though, is it?  I'll not soil my lips upon these bulbous-eyed mutant fish!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 11, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

"At last I can pray for the power to purify the avaiable plant matter. Not enough to purify the location, but some meals.
I have no expirience wit something like this either..."


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2008)

"I'd suggest we get some rest, but that won't provide any benefit here." Rajah muses. 

"I have an idea, but it's a long shot." Rajah says after a moment of contemplation.

He'll begin casting a spell that he hopes will dispel whatever fell magic holds them here, his target is the hut. If that fails, he'll attempt it again, using the area effect.

[sblock=ooc]

Casting Dispel Magic (Targeted) against the hut:
Dispel Check (1d20+8=27) 

If Necessary (Area Effect):
Dispel Check (1d20+8=19) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2008)

"I'm sleeping in the hut, tonight," says Aram. "I certainly didn't get any rest on this raft."


----------



## kinem (Jun 11, 2008)

The spell Rajah casts does not seem to have any effect.

When you test this, you find that indeed you are still trapped.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 12, 2008)

"Well... maybe the beardless one has the right idea. I will summon some undead to begin to tear down the structure, that way we are shielded from any harm. If anyone objects please let me know" Rajah will say to the group.

[sblock=OOC]
Rajah will give everyone a chance to stop him, otherwise he'll summon two ogre zombies with Summon Undead IV and order them to begin pounding down the hut with their greatclubs.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2008)

"I object!" calls Aram. "What if tearing down the hut strands us here forever?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2008)

....


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*

"Then what do you propose that we do?  Just lay ourselves down and wait to die??!"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2008)

Aram shrugs his shoulders. "I don't have a better idea, so I will step aside and let you destroy the place. Be aware, though, that if we are stranded here forever, I will say 'I told you so' every hour or every day until we die."


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*

"Siggghhhh!.  Don't worry, I'm not going to do it.  I was just feeling awfully frustrated, depressed, and angry.  I've moved on to a more general, diffuse malaise now that I'm resigned to spending the rest of my days here."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2008)

"It's not that bad," says Aram, looking about. "I'm not saying I'd like to build a summer home here, but the trees are actually quite lovely. "


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*

"WHAT_everrrrrrrrrrrr"_


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 12, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

"But we have to do someting! Knows anyone of you divination magics?" Girgal asks Rahja, Nargon and Bevin.


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*

"Not I," says Bevin, "I know a grand total of ZERO divinations.  It might as well be one of my prohibited schools of magic.  The most useful spell that I have for this situation would be _Deep Slumber_ so that we could just sleep until the effect ended.  I doubt if it wold last long enough, though...."


----------



## renau1g (Jun 12, 2008)

"My only divination allows me to speak to those recently deceased. If there's a corpse lying around I can ask it questions, but that is the extent of my abilities." Rajah replies.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 12, 2008)

"We could kill Bevin." Only a slight smile on the dervish' lips betrays his straigh face as he says this.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 12, 2008)

"Ah... but the subject needs to know useful information in life to be able to impart that knowledge in death..." Rajah says sardonically, attempting to hold back a smile, despite their grim situation.


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*

"You're welcome to try, Jackass!   Bevin says to Aram,  "You could probably succeed, but, if I can only take one of you with me when I fall, guess who it will be?" 

And when Rajah also chimes in:  "Ahh, I see!"  Bevin says to Aram and Rajah,  "It must be 'Pick on the Dwarf Day' in the Land of Buttholes!"


----------



## Jemal (Jun 13, 2008)

"many of my abilities could be considered divinations, but all they really do is enhance my sight.. allowing me to see better, read any language, see through all forms of darkness, and sense magic.  None of these seem useful in our current situation, however."  While he speaks, Nargon has been staring into the murky water, attempting to see how deep it is and if there's anything interesting down there.

[sblock=ooc]
Spot + 10 and I can see through normal and magical darkness as though it were lit normally, anything down there?  Otherwise Nargon will agree with destroying the hut.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 13, 2008)

[sblock=Jemal]The water looks about 2' deep here, but based on the feel of pushing with the poles, the bottom is soft mud.

Nargon notices that the mud roughly underneath the hut does seem a bit darker, being dark green rather than brownish.  No reeds grow there.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 13, 2008)

"Well, lets quit sittin around." Nargon stands, stretching, and blasts a hole in one of the walls of the hut. (Eldritch Blast, 5d6)


----------



## kinem (Jun 13, 2008)

Bits of wood are blasted out as one might expect.  The old wooden hut apparently has no special resistance to damage, nor does anything else unusual happen in response.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 13, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

"I could try to get a feeling for the owner of the hut and pary for a healing spell tomorrow." Girgal says. "If there is still a hut..."


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*

"I wonder why there is no plant growth in the water beneath the hut, since there seems to be plenty of plant growth under all other parts of this fen?  And I wonder how, or if, this is related to the different soil make-up beneath the hut?  These must hold some clue for us, somehow.  There is little else for us to think about in this situation, so let us try to solve the mystery of plant and soil.   "Hmmmmm," says Bevin as he very thoughtfully rubs his chin.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 13, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"Perhaps there is something buried under it." Girgal thinks aloud.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 13, 2008)

"I can have Skelete dig up whatever's there if you'd like? That way we won't be tired, I don't want to have to sleep again if I don't have to. " Rajah says


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*

"Rajah, that sounds like an excellent idea!  Maybe you're not _quite_ as bad as I first thought!"


----------



## kinem (Jun 15, 2008)

At Rajah's order, the troll skeleton climbs off the raft and into the murky water.  You soon notice a problem with this plan - the skeleton begins to sink into the mud.

Quickly, Rajah gets it to grab onto the raft, and pull itself up.

You find that by letting it hang partly off the raft, it is able to do some digging in the shallow water under the edge of the hut.  It dredges up some dark, greenish gunk.  You feel more and more uneasy.

Suddenly you notice something away from the hut.  You try to focus on it, but cannot; it seems to be at the edge of your vision, and you can't tell what it is.  The uneasy feeling seems to abate for the moment.

A voice seems to come from it. "There is a way to escape the Malakaz.  You have been given the means.  Use it in ..."

Suddenly it's gone, and once again you feel a wave of uneasiness wash over you.


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*

OOC:  Was Rajah the only one who heard the voice?


----------



## kinem (Jun 15, 2008)

ooc: All of you heard it.


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*

In That Case....

Bevin says, "And just what, in the name of the Seventeen Wizards of Al-Shareef do you suppose 'the Malakaz' is??"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> In That Case....
> 
> Bevin says, "And just what, in the name of the Seventeen Wizards of Al-Shareef do you suppose 'the Malakaz' is??"



"I don't know, perhaps a word meaning 'weird cursed place'?" Girgal responds.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 15, 2008)

"It doesn't matter.  Either the voice was merely taunting us with false hope, or we really do 'have the means' to escape.  Either way, we must try.  It said something about using it in the.... I assume HUT, as there is little else around here to use something in.  Have we aquired anything on our journey that could be 'it'?"  Nargon looks around expectantly at the others, but then a dark look comes over his face.

"On the other hand.. THe voice could be malevolent, and using whatever this is could be the means of freeing IT from its entrapment here...  He sits crosslegged, thinking.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 15, 2008)

"We have the hilt to a crystal pommel, but I don't think that is what the voice was speaking of. Does one of you know a spell or incantation that might aid us here?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*

"Not I," says Bevin.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

*Girgal*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> "We have the hilt to a crystal pommel, but I don't think that is what the voice was speaking of. Does one of you know a spell or incantation that might aid us here?"



"I think not of the spells I prayed for today, sorry."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2008)

Aram lets out an exasperated sigh. "Whatever it is, it is certainly a malevolent presence. There must be a way to escape it or fight it."


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*

"Hmmm, malevolent presence you say?  That reminds me of the Dispel Evil Powder that we got from Sergeant Sarras, which I am carrying!  But what would we use the powder upon?  Can we dispel this entire damned swamp?" Bevin asks hopefully.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2008)

At Bevin's words, Aram quickly points to the discolored sludge and ooze beneath the hut. "I might suggest we focus on that area; when Rajah's minion disturbed the mud there, that was when the voice spoke to us."


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*

Heeding Aram's advice, Bevin will sprinkle a little of the dust in the place that he indicated.  Bevin will try to spinkle very conservatively, hoping that we may have some left for the NEXT time we are in such a predicament!


----------



## renau1g (Jun 16, 2008)

Rajah will order the skeleton out of the way before Bevin begins sprinkling the powder. 

"Excellent thoughts Bevin, I take back my earlier comment. If you perish, I will be glad to speak to your corpse " Rajah says cryptically.


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*

"Heh!  Just don't cast any _Animate Dwarf_ spells while you're giving my eulogy!  Because I just KNOW that you meant 'speak over' my corpse, not 'speak TO' my corpse!!    And anyway, I think that I will have EARNED a nice, long, peaceful rest, that deserves not to be interrupted by uselss questions or demeaning tasks."


----------



## kinem (Jun 17, 2008)

As Bevin sprinkles a bit of the powder, which is like white sand, under the edge of the hut it slowly sinks in the murky water but nothing much seems to happen.  He sprinkles a bit more and all the rest of the pours out.

After a few more moments you once again hear the same hard-to-describe voice as before, but see no source for it. "Go now while you can!"

Wasting little time, the party heads west using the poles to propel the raft.

After you have gone about a few hundred yards, you find yourselves breathing sighs of relief, as you have left the vicinity of the hut!

You notice that the greenish mud the troll skeleton had become coated in faded away suddenly as you left the area.

For the rest of the day you continue to make your way westward across the dreary swamp.

You spend another night in the swamp, and this time you are able to sleep normally.

The next morning you continue on.  The swamp seems to be getting shallower and shallower here.  Finally the raft runs aground and you take what supplies you can and continue west on foot.

The land here is stony and barren, and soon becomes dry - and in a surprising short time, hot.  The desert here is more barren and stony than sandy: rocky areas, craggy bluffs, and patches of dry thorn bushes dot the landscape.

If the dampness of the swamp had been oppressive, the heat here is positively stifling.

[sblock=Walking Dad]Girgal knows that these high temperatures can be dangerous.  It is best not to travel during the middle of the day, when there are 'very hot conditions'.  Note that the survival skill can help especially if you do not travel.

Wearing any sort of armor adds to the heat danger, but you must make a choice since it could obviously be helpful if you are attacked.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2008)

"Out of the frying pan..." says Aram, looking about at the bleak landscape. "But I guess we have no recourse but to push on."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2008)

Feeling the coming oppressive heat the morning before (take 10 on survival to know weather) Girgal prays for magics that will help him and his group to survive the heat.

Girgal gives advises to the others to help against the worst of the heat (survival take 10= 29, gives everyone a +4 on fortitude checks to avoid heat dangers).

On himself (and sharing with Ripclaw) he casts Endure Elements.

"I cannot use all of my magic to shield us all from the heat. If one of you feels paticulary bad, I can cast somesting on him to cool down! Try to relax and to shield you from the midday sun."

[sblock=Spells]
Spells:
0 (6) -  cure minor wounds x2, light x2, detect magic x2
1 (4) – (jump), produce flame, endure elements x2, cure light wounds - faery fire
2 (3) - (spiderclimb), barkskin, animalistic power, blinding spittle – snake swiftness, mass
3 (3) – (protection from energy), SNA 3, spirit jaws, blindsight – greater magic fang
4 (2) – (freedom of movement), blast of sand, enhance wildshape – SNA 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*

"Thank you, Girgal, for your valuable assistance!"


----------



## renau1g (Jun 17, 2008)

"Unfortunately, my magic is ineffective in protecting us from this heat. My thanks Girgal, your assistance is, as always, invaluable. " Rajah rasps, despising the intense sun and heat of this place.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2008)

"Looks like we are in for a hard trek," says Aram, wiping sweat from his brow with the back of his forearm.


----------



## Leif (Jun 17, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*

"You frail hyoo-mahns need to eat more rocks!  They help you to tolerate these extremes better!"  Whereupon, Bevin bends down and grabs a handful of small rocks, appears to toss them in his mouth, and makes a grand show of swallowing forcefully.

[sblock=DM Kinem only]Sleight of Hand Check (1d20+7): 27!!
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1630613/ 
OOC:  I may live to regret wasting that good roll on something so trivial....
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2008)

"Eat all the rocks you want, friend Bevin. I'll rely on my ring of sustain me until we can find some food worthy of eating."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "You frail hyoo-mahns need to eat more rocks!  They help you to tolerate these extremes better!"  Whereupon, Bevin bends down and grabs a handful of small rocks, appears to toss them in his mouth, and makes a grand show of swallowing forcefully.
> ...



"This is nothing I would advice to the rest of our pride, but whatever works for crazy beardless desertdwarf." Girgal says with a wink.

ooc: spot check to counter sleight of hands (1d20+15=26)
Damn, that was near. Girgal is still suspicious about eating stones


----------



## Jemal (Jun 18, 2008)

Nargon whipes his brow "Would it not be wiser to seek shelter until the heat has passed?  Larger men like myself are rather susceptible to heat stroke."


----------



## Leif (Jun 18, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer, Crazy, Beardless, Rock-Eating Desert Dwarf*

Bevin looks around for someplace nearby that is sheltered enough for our entire group to get out of the sun.

"Truly, it was a horrible mistake for us to even try to travel in the daytime.  We must not do that again unless and until we are out of the desert.  Let us locate shelter from the sun immediately, and become nocturnal.  This plan is sure to make Rajah feel more at home."


----------



## renau1g (Jun 18, 2008)

Rajah snaps his fingers as he considers their current dilemna"I can create an area of magical darkness that might be able to protect us from this intense sun. It does nothing for the heat, but at least we won't get burned" Rajah says

[sblock=OOC]
kinem, not sure if that would work. 
Darkness: 
This spell causes an object to radiate shadowy illumination out to a 20-foot radius. All creatures in the area gain concealment (20% miss chance). Even creatures that can normally see in such conditions (such as with darkvision or low-light vision) have the miss chance in an area shrouded in magical darkness. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2008)

Aram nods at the suggestion of resting during the hottest time of the day. "Does not one of you mighty wizards know a spell to conjure a cool shelter where we can while away the day?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 18, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*

"If I did, we would be relaxing in comfort even now!"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2008)

"Well, perhaps the next time you chance to have opportunity to learn a new spell, you should consider it." With a shrug, the dervish begins to scan the area for any signs of a cool shelter.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 18, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

"The best thing I could do is to rearrenge the wood to form a shelter. But I didn't even prayed for this magic" Girgal says.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 18, 2008)

"...and my magical abilities tend to be a little more...focused... than traditional mages. I don't have access to the wide breadth of utility spells they do, unfortunately." Rajah replies


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> "Well, perhaps the next time you chance to have opportunity to learn a new spell, you should consider it." With a shrug, the dervish begins to scan the area for any signs of a cool shelter.



"Perhaps I will do that.  Let me just say, Aram, that I deeply regret having inconvenienced you and not having seen adequately to your comfort, which is my primary mission in life."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2008)

If Aram had noticed the sarcasm in the dwarf's voice, he certainly didn't show it. "I appreciate that, Bevin. I'm happy to hear that you place my comfort so high on your list of priorities." The dervish continues scanning the horizon for somewhere that they can rest comfortably for the day.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 19, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> "Perhaps I will do that.  Let me just say, Aram, that I deeply regret having inconvenienced you and not having seen adequately to your comfort, which is my primary mission in life."



"But then spare us at least your dreams about you and hags doing stuff!" Girgal adds laughing, sounding a bit like a hyena.


----------



## Leif (Jun 19, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*



			
				Walking Dad said:
			
		

> "But then spare us at least your dreams about you and hags doing stuff!"



"I was just trying to give you a few 'technique pointers,' Girgal.  I thought that perhaps you could put the information to good use the next time you are able to find a willing horse to seduce!    And trust me, Aram, your comfort is quite beyond the top edge of the list of my priorities!  Bevin mops the profuse sweat from his brow, and curses the oppressive climate:  "Ye Gods!  This heat is making my temperament even worse that it usually is!"


----------



## kinem (Jun 25, 2008)

Fortunately, there are small rock formations along this stretch of desert where the party is able to find some shade.  With Girgal's guidance, the party is able to take shelter and avoid the worst effects of the heat.

This does however slow travel, and food begins to get scarce as you push on into the desert for three more days, despite the occasional edible cactus or snake that Girgal manages to find along the way.  Your supplies of food and water are exhausted.  If you don't find something soon, you may have to turn back and hope to reach and survive the swamp again.

It is therefore with relief that you hear the clomp of many hoofs on the dusty desert this late afternoon.  You see a large caravan approaching from the east.  The animals are not horses, but large brown hump-backed things - camels.  There are several dozens of them.

A number of armed warriors ride ahead of the main caravan on their strange mounts.  A dozen of these pull up closest to your party, and one of them gives the command to halt.  He wears a chain shirt and carries a longsword, as do a couple of others; the rest are in leather armor and carry longswords and spears.

"Greeting travellers!  We travel in peace.  But know that if you attack us, we will give you no quarter."


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*

Bevin looks questioningly at the man, as if he is thinking, _"Now why would we attack, unless we were provoked?_  But the Dwarf says nothing where the man can hear him.  Instead he speaks softly to Aram, "Take charge, Captain, and tell him what he wants to hear."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2008)

"We too seek only peace, my friends" answers Aram, offering a bow to the guards. "I am Aram Al Tarik, Wanderer of the Desert, and these are my companions: Bevin Rockhammer, of the dwarves; Girgal Scalefoot, Child of the Wilds; Rajah Al-Qadim, Speaker for the Dead; and Nargon the orc-blooded." Aram indicates each companion with a flourish of his hand as he introduces them. "We have traveled many days and nights, and are low on supplies. We would be most grateful if we could join your caravan. We have some small coin to pay for food and water, and also offer our services. Surely, some additional guards would be welcome, if all the rumors I've heard of bandits and beasts in the desert are true?"


----------



## kinem (Jun 25, 2008)

The camel rider replies "I am Ahmed Khel, Captain of the Guard."  He gives a nod of his head rather than a real bow. "We have heard the same rumors and more guards could indeed be useful.  Wait here, we will bring the master of the caravan to speak with you."

He motions and one of the others rides off towards the main caravan, and after a while returns with another man on a camel.  The new man is older, dressed in a fine robe and turban and carries no visible weapons.

"Welcome." He bows. "I am Surna Lamshar, Master of the Carvan and Merchant Extraordinaire.  I understand that you wish to join us as guards in exchange for supplies.  This I accept.  No coin need trade hands.

We do not ask about a man's beliefs here.  Display no symbols of religious or political loyalty.  Understand?

Most of our cargo consists of food and cloth.  I'm sure you know the value of those commodities here.  Gold is of little use to a starving man.

Is there anything else I should know about you?  I see that you are accompanied by a giant walking skeleton.  This is your business, unless there is a risk that it will attack my men or camels.  If there is, you must get rid of it first if you wish to join us."


----------



## renau1g (Jun 25, 2008)

"There's no need to worry about the skeleton, it's completely under my control. I've learned that the desert is a perilous place and having something that can combat these threats without risking yourself is quite the boon " Rajah says to the caravan master. 

[sblock=Diplomacy Check]
Diplomacy (1d20+5=6) 
Ouch! Hopefully Rajah's assurance will be enough
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 25, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

"If my friend Ripclaw here frightens your camels, I can calm them. I have a way with animals!" Girgal says sincere.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2008)

Aram bows again to Lamshar. "Of course, what you say is true. Gold does not fill the belly or provide warnth on a cold night." At the words about the skeleton, and Rajah's attempt to convince the caravan master, the dervish nods. "What my companion says is true. We find having a guardian that is continuously vigilant, without the need for eating or sleeping, is extremely useful in these perilous lands."


----------



## kinem (Jun 26, 2008)

Lamshar considers and looks at Khel, who nods.

"Very well" the caravan master says. "Of course you will take responsibility for the actions of your beasts and such.  Come now, I am sure you are eager to get acquainted and sample our wares."

While you join the main caravan Ahmed Khel introduces you to his Sargeants of the Guard, Zeid and Dakhial, the other men who wear chain shirts.

All of the people you see appear to be desert folk.  You notice that some of the two score guards are women, as are a few of the dozen merchants who walk on foot and tend the pack camels.  In addition to the guards' mounts there are a few dozen or so pack camels and half a dozen spares brought in case a camel needs to be replaced.

The pack camels carry mostly dried fruits, grains, and cloth.  You are given a meal which is slightly spicy, different from what you have tasted before but not particularly good or bad.

Those of you without mounts (Aram, Bevin, and Nargon) are offered camels to ride.  (ooc: Do you accept?  Note: Camels have a movement rate of 50'.  The caravan as a whole, however, moves slower and most of the merchants are on foot.)

The camels shy away a bit from Ripclaw and the skeleton, but are easily guided ahead.  They are not spooked as horses might be.

You find that the caravan folk are not very talkative, especially to you.  They reply politely to your questions but do not elaborate.

Captain of the Guard Khel suggests that your party ride ahead of his guards, acting as an advance guard.

(ooc: Let me know what you plan to do, how far ahead you will ride if you do, and also about spells to be prepared for the next day.)


----------



## Leif (Jun 26, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20FF17T15, HP44/44, F+4R+6W+5*

Bevin says, "Ahh!  At last, we are among civilized folk again!  And now, to celebrate, I'm growing my beard back starting immediately!"  Bevin grins broadly and looks very self-satisfied.  "I will try riding a camel, thank you.  I'm not entirely certain how he will react to having a Dwarf astride him, but we'll never know unless we try!  I may have some difficulty reaching the stirrups, however, so any suggestions that you can make will be much appreciated."

OOC:  Bevin's spells are the usual ones, as noted on his character sheet, but, for your convenience, they are:  [sblock=Bevin's spells]0 Level - Read Magic, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Daze

1 Level - Burning Hands, Burning Hands, Ray of Enfeeblement, Color Spray + Sleep 

2 Level - Daze Monster, Summon Monster II, Tasha's Hideous Laughter, Summon Monster II, + Tasha's Hideous Laughter

3 Level - Hold Person, Extended Daze Monster, Deep Slumber + Deep Slumber (10hd)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jun 26, 2008)

Aram too accepts the offer of a camel. "We would be most happy to serve as vanguard for the caravan. That way, if there is trouble ahead, we shall find it first."

*What do you guys think a good distance would be? 500' ahead? 1000'?*


----------



## renau1g (Jun 28, 2008)

"Yes, allow us to shield you from the dangers of this harsh land. We shant allow harm to come to you"Rajah agree, spurring Bones away from the main caravan.

Once they are out of the earshot of the caravaners he'll ask the others "They were very anxious to be rid of us no? I'm not sure if it's just Skelete's presence, but I don't trust them. Razor can you go and listen in to them, see if there's more going on than meets the eye."


----------



## Leif (Jun 28, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*



renau1g said:


> Once they are out of the earshot of the caravaners he'll ask the others "They were very anxious to be rid of us no? I'm not sure if it's just Skelete's presence, but I don't trust them.




"Oh, I don't know about that.  I think, perhaps, that they are just a little bit leery of new folk, what with all the turmoil in this region and everything.  They did offer us mounts, when they did not have to, so I take that as a positive sign.  Still, I will be happy if you continue your vigilance in regard to them," Bevin says with a wink.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 28, 2008)

"And I will be happy when your beard makes its dramatic return" Rajah replies, throwing a wink back at the dwarf.


----------



## Leif (Jun 28, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

"That makes two of us, Lad!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 28, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*

"I don't know. The missing beard makes you more... distinctive." Girgal says.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 28, 2008)

Aram chuckes. "Yes, I agree with Girgal. You look much more distinctive. And with all the dirt and dust covering you, you really so look like some savage desert dwarf. My flights of fancy take life once again."


----------



## Leif (Jun 28, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*



Walking Dad said:


> "I don't know. The missing beard makes you more... distinctive." Girgal says.





Rhun said:


> Aram chuckes. "Yes, I agree with Girgal. You look much more distinctive. And with all the dirt and dust covering you, you really so look like some savage desert dwarf. My flights of fancy take life once again."



[sblock=OOC Multiquote]  Oooh, that new multiquote feature is COOL!  Just click multiquote in each message that you want to quote, and then click New Reply.[/sblock]Bevin looks at his feet and grumbles, "Arrrrr, they're only hyoomans, after all...."

OOC:  Bevin didn't shave today, incidentally.  How long do we think it'll take him to start looking like a proper (if somewhat short-bearded) dwarf again?  A week?  Two weeks?  More?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 28, 2008)

Aram laughs again. "Since when did our halfling companion become a human?" asks Aram, smiling widely.


----------



## Leif (Jun 28, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*



Rhun said:


> Aram laughs again. "Since when did our halfling companion become a human?" asks Aram, smiling widely.



"Well, I meant no offense, Girgal, but, you will admit, won't you, that halflings DO smell like humans!


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 29, 2008)

Leif said:


> "Well, I meant no offense, Girgal, but, you will admit, won't you, that halflings DO smell like humans!



 "Ripclaw always says we all smell like chicken. Equally tasty." is Girglas short answer.


----------



## Leif (Jun 29, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*



Walking Dad said:


> "Ripclaw always says we all smell like chicken. Equally tasty." is Girgal's short answer.




OOC:  Bevin doubles over in laughter.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 30, 2008)

"I do NOT smell like Human." Nargon snorts.  "I don't believe it's smart to trust anybody who hasn't proven themselves, as you few have, but I don't believe we have anything to fear from these nomads. Still, I'll fly above and keep an eye out.. both ahead and behind." *OOC: And to the sides, in case you're wondering. *

Nargon had turned down offers of a camel from the desert-folk, prefering his own methods of transportation.  When asked if there was anything about himself they should know, he merely informed the captain of the guard that he was a formidable fighter with a few arcane tricks to keep things interesting. (His eyes glowing red to accentuate this)

[sblock=ooc]
God what I wouldn't give for 2 more levels.. heeeere, fire resistance!!!
Anyways, Nargon will be keeping a low altitude, and spending some of his time watching the caravan behind them for any strange movements while he and his companions scout ahead. (Spot + 10)
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 30, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*



Jemal said:


> "I do NOT smell like Human." Nargon snorts.



"Well, you're not a halfling either, are you?  You're kinda too tall for that"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2008)

Aram turns his attention from the jesting back to their surroundings. This would be a likely time for an attack, of course, when they were busy joking and laughing and not paying attention to the environment.


----------



## kinem (Jul 2, 2008)

Your party rides about 500' ahead of the main caravan, with Ahmed Khel taking the lead among those behind you, and his guards riding their camels to form a perimeter around the merchants and their pack animals.  Nargon floats about 20' above the ground.

[sblock=ooc]Since no one but Rhun addressed the distance I had to make some assumptions.[/sblock]

[sblock=renau1g]Razor reports that the desert men don't talk much even among themselves.  However, he overheard enough to know that many of them are afraid of the Master's forces.  Not all of the desert tribes are united under the banner of the Master after all, and most of those in this area are not.  One popular theory among them is that some of the other guards are spies who will lead the caravan into a trap and take their goods.  Another school of thought holds that your party are the Master's agents who will do this, as evidenced by the skeleton and the demonic orc.  He did not overhear anyone admit to working for the Master themselves.  Also, there is much speculation as to the desirability of various races of demihuman women.[/sblock]

No attack comes that evening as you head into the sunset, and when it grows dark, the caravan stops to make camp.  The conversation remains muted as you eat with Lashar and some of the others.

You hear talk of the "Lost Oasis" and Lashar explains "I do not usually travel this route, but I have on occasion, and I think we can find it.  In truth, we need to, or our supply of water will run out before we reach another source and ... but we will find it.  We should reach it in another day's travel."

You share guard duty that night as usual, and the night proves uneventful.

The following morning the caravan sets out again after a quick breakfast, trying to make time before the midday heat makes travel unbearable and forces the caravan to set up its tents to provide shade.

Once again your party rides (or flies in the case of Nargon) out ahead of the main group.  In this area you notice signs of the passing of a large group of men. Occasionally you find shallow graves or simple cairns, often torn open as by wild animals. From the remains, you can tell that the Republic army must have passed this way recently.

Then, as you ride past the base of a steep bluff, you see a cloud of dust in the distance. It appears to be moving your way.

The 'cloud of dust', it soon becomes clear, is being stirred up by a large force of riders now galloping towards you!  They are roughly 2000' away at this point.  From the size of the 'cloud' you estimate that there must be around a hundred of them.

ooc: At this point, no one else in the caravan can see or hear the oncoming riders.  You can go back to warn and reinforce the caravan, stand your ground (in which case most of the riders could likely go around you if they so chose) or of course head forward to somehow engage the oncoming army.

There are some some large rocks in this terrain which a man could take partial or total cover behind.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2008)

"We need to warn the caravan," says Aram to his companions, turning his camel. "Let us ride back, alert them, and prepare for battle."


----------



## Leif (Jul 2, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

"No, Aram!  We need for Nargon fly back and warn them.  We, on the other hand, must see that they never reach the body of the caravan by making sure that they taste steel and death before they get there!"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2008)

"And you have a way of ensuring this?" asks Aram. "What is to prevent them from simply parting around us, like water flowing past a rock?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 2, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*



Rhun said:


> "And you have a way of ensuring this?" asks Aram. "What is to prevent them from simply parting around us, like water flowing past a rock?"



"Well, it will be no worse than if we allow them to actually reach the caravan before we begin to act in its defense!  And with some small warning, maybe the most precious items in the caravan can be protected or hidden in some way."

OOC:  Is there a 'choke point' between the enemies and the caravan where a number of defenders equal to (or less than) our available forces can cut off all travel and make it a re-enactment of The Pass of Thermopolae?  If not, then maybe an illusionist among us can make it seem as if there is just such a choke point?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 2, 2008)

*Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13*



Rhun said:


> "And you have a way of ensuring this?" asks Aram. "What is to prevent them from simply parting around us, like water flowing past a rock?"




"Do you think that some desert dire wolves and a charging cave three-horn are enough to divert their attention?" Girgal grimly asks.


----------



## Leif (Jul 2, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*



Walking Dad said:


> "Do you think that some desert dire wolves and a charging cave three-horn are enough to divert their attention?" Girgal grimly asks.



You've never seen a smile as gleaming and broad as the one plastered across Bevin's face now!  "Oh, AYE, lad, aye!  Bust out with that Triple Horn beastie now!!  That should mend their wains!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 2, 2008)

"Fine, but remember, I will be the scaled three-horn. But I will summon the wolves first. Should I wait for your magic to take effect first?" Girgal smiles back. This sounds more like his kind of fight. Away from incorporal monsters and cursed huts.


----------



## Leif (Jul 2, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

"No, don't wait for me, if that's what you meant.  Just go ahead and have at them when you're ready.  My spells tend to affect one or two people at a time, so you should be in no danger from me."


----------



## kinem (Jul 3, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Is there a 'choke point' between the enemies and the caravan where a number of defenders equal to (or less than) our available forces can cut off all travel and make it a re-enactment of The Pass of Thermopolae?  If not, then maybe an illusionist among us can make it seem as if there is just such a choke point?




ooc: There is only the rocky bluff which is on your right side.  The terrain to the left is flat and open.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 3, 2008)

ooc: How many turns have we left before the horde is hitting us? Time for some prebuff spells?


----------



## Jemal (Jul 3, 2008)

Nargon pays little attention to the conversation beyond Bevin's first comments about flying back.  He merely floats there, until a moment later when he dissaperars!  Glancing back, the group sees him allready a ways behind them and travelling quickly back towards the caravan.

Upon Arrival, Nargon waves his hands as he's flying in, to gain their attention, and lands beside the head guard. "An army advances from the front.  Easily a hundred men, less than a minute till they reach my companions."

[sblock=ooc]
Flee the Scene for a short-range (45') teleport, then begin 'running' back towards the caravan (160' move).  The major image is what appears to be floating there, as Nargon has allready begun moving at that point.  It should take 3-4 rounds to reach the caravan.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 3, 2008)

Aram smiles at Bevin. "You wouldn't happen to be able to throw up a wall of fire or such in front of them, would you?"

Seeing Girgal change form, the dervish shrugs and kicks his camel into a charge toward the oncoming raiders, drawing his scimitar as he goes.


----------



## Leif (Jul 3, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*



Rhun said:


> Aram smiles at Bevin. "You wouldn't happen to be able to throw up a wall of fire or such in front of them, would you?".




"No, that's not in my repertoire, I'm afraid.  The best thing that I can do is....hmmm.... ahh!"

OOC:  Bevin casts _Summon Monster II_ and calls up a Celestial Giant Bee, which he directs to engage the first one of our opponents who is not already engaged by someone, then the next one, and so forth.


----------



## kinem (Jul 4, 2008)

As Nargon goes to warn the caravan, the cloud of dust resolves into a horde of charging horsemen.

Ahmed Khel reacts upon hearing Nargon's news "Holy s h i t!  Men, take defensive positions immediately!" he shouts.

The caravan guards quickly form lines around the caravan and dismount, taking cover behind their own camels or large boulders.  Khel does the same.

Meanwhile, the horsemen charge closer.  They are riding in a loose formation roughly 5 horses deep and 20 horses wide, with about 20' between horses (center to center) in either direction, but it is not so orderly.  The formation is roughly 400' wide and 100' deep.

It's hard to make out details about the riders from a far distance, but most of them seem to be wearing leather armor.  From the back of the formation there is a glint of metal, what could be chainmail or a chain shirt.  Their mounts are brown desert horses.

The riders carry shortbows, as you soon discover.  As the hot desert sun beats down on you, perhaps you would prefer to fight in the shade ...

ooc: The bowmen will probably not open fire for at least 7 rounds after you first saw them, and probably more like 8 rounds, at which time the closest rank would be only about 40' from your initial location, as they would have been moving 240' closer each round.

The rock hill to the right is about 40' from you initial location, so most of the horsemen would be to your left.  They would see the caravan from that vantage point, no longer blocked by the hill.

Let me know what actions you will take and when and where you will take them.  We will probably go into combat rounds when the bowmen begin their assault, but you can of course act before then.

Note that Summon Monster is a full round action and lasts 1 round/level.


----------



## Leif (Jul 4, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

OOC:  Ahh, I didn't realize that we had that much time before they were upon us.  In that case, Bevin will wait until they are about 100 yards distant before casting his spell, if I can still make that change (_Summon Monster II_ to call up a Celestial Giant Bee).  Bevin will stay as close to Aram as he can.  (While this is sure to pull Bevin into the thickest fighting that's going on, he'll still feel safer near a fighter that he knows is big and formidable.  He looks Girgal up and down, and then moves toward Aram.

"Earth and Stone!  I couldn't even hide behind Girgal if I wanted to!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Leif said:


> ...
> 
> "Earth and Stone!  I couldn't even hide behind Girgal if I wanted to!"




"Just a moment," Grigal replies. "But I think the three-horn's charge will be to easy avoided, but what about a mace tail!"

With this, Girgal jumps from Ripclaws back and changes into a large, lizardlike form...







[sblock=ooc]
Str: 21
Dex: 6
Con: 21

Natural armor +17

speed: 30ft

Reach 10ft
trample
tail: 2d4+7 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 4, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

"Now, THAT I can hide behind!"

Bevin moves back closer to the newly transformed Girgal.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 7, 2008)

"Well... this should be fun. Razor, see if you can locate their leader and give him a gift for me." Rajah says looking at the quasit, casting a spell that Razor will deliver for him. Next he looks over to his troll skeleton,  "Skelete, protect me, if anything comes close, crush it!". After that exchange, Rajah casts a personal spell upon himself, allowing him to survive extra wounds.

When they are 500 feet away Rajah will summon some additional aid, calling forth two more troll skeletons to block the enemies charge and then bringing forth an allip to sow discord in their ranks.When they are within range of his longest range spell, Rajah will summon a field of rubbery tentacles bursting out of the desert floor to grapple the lead riders and hopefully disrupt their charge. 

[Sblock=OOC] 

Casting Inflict Serious Wounds for Razor to deliver
Casting False Life on Self 
False Life HP (1d10+8=11) 
Casting Summon Undead IV x 2
Casting Evards Black Tentacles - Range 180ft.


HP: 61/61
AC: 20, T: 12, FF:18
F/R/W: +6/+6/+8
Spells Remaining:
1 - 7
2 - 5
3 - 4
4 - 2
[/Sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 7, 2008)

Once the Caravan has been warned, Nargon heads back to his fellows at top speed. 
[sblock=ooc]By my calculations he'll arrive about the same time as the army, assuming it took two rounds at the caravan to find the leader and warn him.  Just tell me when he arrives.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 8, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]renau1g, if you cast another spell, you can no longer hold the charge of a touch spell.  This applies to your familiar holding a charge for you as well.  Rajah would have known this so I will say that you did not go through with that plan.[/sblock]

The chain-shirt clad leader of the charging horsemen shouts several orders and blows a horn to indicate attack as the horsemen approach.  The horsemen seems somewhat disorganized.

Aram, the seemingly insane desert warrior, charges right into the mass of armed horseman on his borrowed camel.  He easily cuts down the first horseman in his way with a swipe of his scimitar.

Large rubberly black tentacles spring from the ground under the first row of charging horsemen.  Four horses and riders are within the affected area.  The four men scream briefly as the tentacles grab them and squeeze the life out of them, while three of the horses are also grabbed and rear in panic.  The rearmost of the affected horses eludes the tentacles and backs out of the area, his former rider fallen off.

The summoned allip babbles just far enough from Rajah that he doesn't go more crazy himself.

Nargon arrives back near his companions.

Several of the studded-leather-clad riders try to engage Aram in melee combat, but none strike him with their longswords.  A more effective tactic they also use is directing their horses to attack his camel simultaneously.  The poor beast goes down under a number of hoof blows and a horse bite.  Aram manages to jump off, escaping injury that could have come from falling off.

Many of the riders try attacking Aram with their shortbows, but these all miss.

The majority of the horsemen, seeing the dinosaur appear ahead of them, pull up and attempt to shoot Girgal.  A massive rain of arrows shoots towards the wildshaped druid, but none penetrate his scaly hide.

[sblock=ooc]Damn invisible castle! 65 attacks on him and not one natural 20![/sblock]

The leader directs his horse to head towards Aram.  Aram can see a large, dark axe at the man's side.  After the leader's closer he unleashes an arrow barrage of his own, sending three towards the dervish with his composite longbow.  Only the last of these draws blood, but it strikes harder than an unskilled fighter could likely manage.

(ooc: Aram takes 13 damage, hp 43/56).

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
NOTE: 1 sq = 20'
........................................XXXXX
..........HHHHHHHHH.HHHH................XXXXX
..........HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH............XXXXXX
.........HHHHHHHHHHHhHHHHHH............XXXXXX
........HHHHHHHHHHH.~HHLHHHH..........XXXXXXX
.......HHHHHHHHHHH.tttHHHhHHHH........XXXXXXX
.................H..~.H.HAHHHH.......XXXXXXXX
........................HHHHHH.......XXXXXXXX
..................,,,.........X.....XXXXXXXXX
.................,,,,,........X.....XXXXXXXXX
..X.............,,,,,,,............XXXXXXXXXX
................,,,a,ss............XXXXXXXXXX
................,,,,,,,....X......XXXXXXXXXXX
..................,,,S............XXXXXXXXXXX
....................gRq..........XXXXXXXXXXXX
....................Br...........XXXXXXXXXXXX
..................N..............XXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
...X.............................XXXXXXXXXXXX
.......................X........XXXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
..................................XXXXXXXXXXX
..................................XXXXXXXXXXX
.............X............X........XXXXXXXXXX
...................................XXXXXXXXXX
....................................XXXXXXXXX
....................................XXXXXXXXX
......................X..............XXXXXXXX
.....................................XXXXXXXX
......................................XXXXXXX
......................................XXXXXXX
.......................................XXXXXX
....X..................................XXXXXX
...........X............................XXXXX
....................X...................XXXXX
.........................................XXXX
.............................................
.............................................
.............................................
........GGGGGGKGGGGGzGGG.....................
........G.GXXG..G.XXX..GG....................
........dGCCmCCmCCmCmCCCG.........XX.........
........GCCmCCmCCmCmCCCCG....................
........GCCmCCCmCCCCCCCG.....................
........GCCCMCCCmCCCCGG......................
.........GGGGGGGGGGG...................X.....

H = galloping horseman
L = horseman leader
~ = black tentacles
t = fallen horseman + black tentacles, grappled horse
h = horse, no rider

G = caravan guard taking cover behind camel
C = pack camel
m = merchant, M = Surna Lamshar (merchant leader)
K = Ahmed Khel, z,d = Sargeants of the Guard
X = cliff or rock

A = Aram (his camel has dropped); 
special note: he is closer to his neighbors than the map scale indicates

B = Bevin, g = Girgal (dinosaur form)
N = Nargon, R = Rajah, r = Ripclaw, S = Skelete
q = Razor (invisible)
s = summoned troll skeleton
a = summoned allip (note 60' (3 sq) babble)
```
[/sblock]

ooc: Note the 20'/sq scale of the map.  PCs to act.


----------



## Leif (Jul 8, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

Bevin casts _Sleep_ on the front rank of opponents.  That is well within range (140 feet) and affects up to 4hd of creatures.  So Bevin will pick one out and the sandman will pay him an early visit.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 8, 2008)

Rajah shouts to his summoned allies "Charge! Destroy the horsemen!" looking at his more permanent companions he says "Stay Close, keep them off of me"

After directing his allies, Rajah draws forth his composite bow and urges his mount forward closer to the enemy horde. He lets fly an arrow towards the horsemen, aiming at its mount.  

[sblock=OOC]
Summoned allies full run (if possible) otherwise double moves to get as close to the enemies as possible.

Move - 40' forward & 20' to the right 
Attack - fire at on of the mounts.
Attack (-2 for distance); Damage (1d20+6=10, 1d8+3=11) 

HP: 61/61
AC: 20, T: 12, FF:18
F/R/W: +6/+6/+8
Spells Remaining:
1 - 7
2 - 5
3 - 5
4 - 2
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 8, 2008)

Girgal, AC 29 (T8, FF29), HP 59/59, F +14,R+3,W+13

Mace-Tail Girgal advances with Ripclaw at the greatest group of raiders, unleashing a sandblast from his mouth if it would catch enough.

[sblock=ooc]
Spell rules:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showpost.php?p=4179131&postcount=40

Cast blast of sand via natural spell. Reflex DC 18 for half damage.

If it would only hit 3 or fewer riders, attack with tail instead.

Str: 21
Dex: 6
Con: 21

Natural armor +17

speed: 30ft

Reach 10ft
trample
tail: 2d4+7 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 8, 2008)

*Not sure if you included it or not, Kinem, but Aram should have cover (+4 to AC) from archery fire since he is surrounded by enemies...bringing his normal AC to 29*


Aram grimaces against the pain of the arrow wound, and sets himself to cutting through the enemy to engage the bandit leader in melee. His scimitars quickly strike out at the foe as he tries to open a hole in the enemy lines. 


*AC 25 / 29 vrs ranged (cover), HP: 43/56

Three attacks to open a whole to the leader, and then 5' step toward him once their is an opening.
+10/+5 Scimitar +1 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2) AND +10 Scimitar +1 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2)*


----------



## kinem (Jul 9, 2008)

One of the riders nods off and falls off his horse.  As he strikes the rocky ground, he reawakens, prone and with a bit of a headache.

The allip rushes towards the mass of horses and men.  As it reaches their ranks many of them stare at it hypnotized by the insane babbling, but it misses when it tries to lash out at one of the men.

The summoned troll skeletons charge forward as well and they each take out a man with a mighty swipe of a claw.

Rajah tries to shoot one of the horses as he heads forward with his servants, but his arrow misses.

Girgal and Ripclaw run toward the horsemen, but the distance is great enough that they are not yet able to reach the foes.

Aram cuts down another horseman with his bloody scimitar and heads towards their leader.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
NOTE: 1 sq = 20'
........................................XXXXX
..........HHHHHHHHH.HHHH................XXXXX
..........HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH............XXXXXX
.........HHHHHHHHHHhHHHHHHH............XXXXXX
........HHHHHHHHH77,~HHLHHHH..........XXXXXXX
.......HHHHHHHHH77atttHHAhHHHH........XXXXXXX
...............,,7,,~,h.hcHHHH.......XXXXXXXX
................,,,,,.ss&HHHHH.......XXXXXXXX
.................,,,..........X.....XXXXXXXXX
..............................X.....XXXXXXXXX
..X.....................gr.........XXXXXXXXXX
......................S............XXXXXXXXXX
......................Rq...X......XXXXXXXXXXX
..................................XXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
....................B............XXXXXXXXXXXX
..................N..............XXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
...X.............................XXXXXXXXXXXX
.......................X........XXXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
..................................XXXXXXXXXXX
..................................XXXXXXXXXXX
.............X............X........XXXXXXXXXX
...................................XXXXXXXXXX
....................................XXXXXXXXX
....................................XXXXXXXXX
......................X..............XXXXXXXX
.....................................XXXXXXXX
......................................XXXXXXX
......................................XXXXXXX
.......................................XXXXXX
....X..................................XXXXXX
...........X............................XXXXX
....................X...................XXXXX
.........................................XXXX
.............................................
.............................................
.............................................
........GGGGGGKGGGGGzGGG.....................
........G.GXXG..G.XXX..GG....................
........dGCCmCCmCCmCmCCCG.........XX.........
........GCCmCCmCCmCmCCCCG....................
........GCCmCCCmCCCCCCCG.....................
........GCCCMCCCmCCCCGG......................
.........GGGGGGGGGGG...................X.....

H = galloping horseman
L = horseman leader
~ = black tentacles
t = fallen horseman + black tentacles, grappled horse
h = horse, no rider
& = horse + prone man on ground
7 = rider hypnotized by allip, horse not
c = dead camel

G = caravan guard taking cover behind camel
C = pack camel
m = merchant, M = Surna Lamshar (merchant leader)
K = Ahmed Khel, z,d = Sargeants of the Guard
X = cliff or rock

A = Aram + unconscious horseman + horse 

B = Bevin, g = Girgal (dinosaur form)
N = Nargon, R = Rajah, r = Ripclaw, S = Skelete
q = Razor (invisible)
s = summoned troll skeleton
a = summoned allip (note 60' (3 sq) babble)
```
[/sblock]

ooc: Nargon is next


----------



## Jemal (Jul 10, 2008)

Since the distance is still a few hundred feet, Nargon can only continue attempting to close at full speed.
[sblock=ooc]
more specifically, 6 'blocks' forward and 4 'blocks' to the right, a straight line of 400' using the run action, by my calculations, which puts me just north of Skelete.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 10, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

Bevin continues to follow the transformed Girgal.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 10, 2008)

[sblock=Possible actions, after NPCs attack]The dervish continues his assault, slicing and slashing with his scimitars, dodging and whirling as he attacks, a veritable whirlwind of steel amongst the bandits. He continues his path toward the bandit leader, cutting down foes and then stepping into their place.


*AC 25 / 29 vrs ranged (cover), HP: 43/56

Continue the 3 attacks (2 main scimitar / 1 off-hand), and then 5' step toward leader after the path his cleared.

Primary 1: +10 Scimitar +1 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2)
Primary 2: +5 Scimitar +1 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2)
Offhand 1: +10 Scimitar +1 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2)
*[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 10, 2008)

ooc: The NPCs have not yet acted after Nargon, so don't post actions yet.

I will update tonight.


----------



## kinem (Jul 11, 2008)

The leader of the attacking horse riders ignores the losses his troops are taking, and focuses his eyes on Aram.  "Attack him!" he orders his troops, and guides his own horse forward, an eager gleam in his bloodthirsty eyes.

The horsemen closest to obvious hazards such as the allip try to get some distance before firing their bows, while most simply shoot.

Fusilades of arrows streak in the general directions of Aram and Girgal. Three of them actually strike the dervish!

Girgal's luck takes a turn for the worse as well, as this time no less than six arrows strike him out of fifty that were aimed at his dinosaur form.  Suddenly he is in pain!

A few more horsemen try to attack Aram with their longswords, but miss.

As the enemy leader's horse approaches Aram, the man drops his bow in his lap and draws a huge, dark metal axe.  Aram realizes that it is an adamantine blade, but a film of frost coats it as it flashes down at him under the hot desert sun.  The blow just catches him, and creates a nasty cut even as it chills his flesh.

"Your gear will be my prize" the enemy leader declares to Aram.

(ooc: Aram hp 15/56; Girgal hp 35/59)

(ooc: I will not hold Aram and Bevin to thier prematurely declared actions.)

PCs to act.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
NOTE: 1 sq = 20'
...................h....................XXXXX
..........HHHHHHHHHHHHHH................XXXXX
..........HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH............XXXXXX
.........HHHHHHH.,,,.HHHHHHH...........XXXXXX
........HHHHHHH,,77,~.HHHHHH..........XXXXXXX
.......HHHHHHH.,77atttHHAHHHHh........XXXXXXX
...........HHH.,,7,,~,.hh8HHHH.......XXXXXXXX
............H...,,,,,.ss&.HHHH.......XXXXXXXX
.................,,,..........X.....XXXXXXXXX
..............HH..............X.....XXXXXXXXX
..X...................N.gr.........XXXXXXXXXX
......................S............XXXXXXXXXX
......................Rq...X......XXXXXXXXXXX
..................................XXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
....................B............XXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
...X.............................XXXXXXXXXXXX
.......................X........XXXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
..................................XXXXXXXXXXX
..................................XXXXXXXXXXX
.............X............X........XXXXXXXXXX
...................................XXXXXXXXXX
....................................XXXXXXXXX
....................................XXXXXXXXX
......................X..............XXXXXXXX
.....................................XXXXXXXX
......................................XXXXXXX
......................................XXXXXXX
.......................................XXXXXX
....X..................................XXXXXX
...........X............................XXXXX
....................X...................XXXXX
.........................................XXXX
.............................................
.............................................
.............................................
........GGGGGGKGGGGGzGGG.....................
........G.GXXG..G.XXX..GG....................
........dGCCmCCmCCmCmCCCG.........XX.........
........GCCmCCmCCmCmCCCCG....................
........GCCmCCCmCCCCCCCG.....................
........GCCCMCCCmCCCCGG......................
.........GGGGGGGGGGG...................X.....

H = horseman
~ = black tentacles
t = fallen horseman + black tentacles, grappled horse
h = horse, no rider
& = horse + prone man on ground
7 = rider hypnotized by allip, horse not
8 = horseman + dead camel

G = caravan guard taking cover behind camel
C = pack camel
m = merchant, M = Surna Lamshar (merchant leader)
K = Ahmed Khel, z,d = Sargeants of the Guard
X = cliff or rock

A = Aram + unconscious horseman + horse + horseman Leader

B = Bevin, g = Girgal (dinosaur form)
N = Nargon, R = Rajah, r = Ripclaw, S = Skelete
q = Razor (invisible)
s = summoned troll skeleton
a = summoned allip (note 60' (3 sq) babble)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 11, 2008)

Aram curses as his blood flows freely from many wounds. _Where in the nine hells are my companions?_ he thinks to himself, realizing that his brash charge was not as good of an idea as it seemed at the time. Going on the defensive, he whirls and twists about in the melee, while at the same time triggering the magic of his healing belt in an attempt to staunch the flow of blood.

*AC 31 / 35 vrs ranged (cover), HP: 15/56

Full Defense (+6 to AC due to 5+ ranks in tumble), use all 3 charges of healing belt for +4d8 hit points
*


----------



## Jemal (Jul 11, 2008)

As if in response to Aram's unspoken worry, a blast of power Lances over his shoulder into the warrior leader he faces, and a loud orcish battle-roar fills the air.


> "Your gear will be my prize" the enemy leader declares



"And your HEAD shall be MINE!"
[sblock=ooc]
Move NE 40' puts me 3 blocks (roughly 60') from Aram's, which is the range of my Eldritch Blast, which I aim at the Leader. (Staying 20' off the ground so they can't reach me with melee)Eldritch Blast (1d20+9=17, 5d6=23) 
Touch AC 17 on the leader, for 23 damage (magical/untyped).  If he happens to have SR? (1d20+8=19) 

Nargon Stats: 20' off ground, AC 19, HP 42, Fort+3, Ref+5, Will+6.  DR 2/Cold Iron[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 11, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

Bevin, taking as much shelter as he can behind Girgal's large, scaly form, casts _Tasha's Hideous Laughter_ on the leader of the attacking riders.  [sblock=Spell Data]Save:  Will DC 15, duration 6 rounds, if save failed, target is consumed by riotous laughter and can take no actions for the duration of the spell, but is not considered helpless.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 11, 2008)

Seeing Aram in danger, Rajah spurs his mount into action. _"The time for ranged combat is over, let's see how they fare against me in close quarters."_ Rajah thinks as he begins cackling maniacally, his yellowed teeth visible as his mouth opens wide.

Rushing forward at full speed on Bones, Rajah's tattered clothing and ragged hair float behind him. "Razor, stay out of range of the Allip, Skelete and I are immune to it, be careful" Rajah says to his familiar.

Realizing he can't get into melee, Rajah pulls the horse up short and points at the leader, a black ray bursting from his finger tips and flying into the rider. 

[sblock=Actions]
Bones: Full Round Action: Double Move 2x50ft = 100 ft.
Skelete: Full Round Action: Run, 4x30ft = 120 ft.
Rajah: Cast Ray of Exhaustion: Touch Attack AC 19; Fort Save DC20, if it fails target is exhausted (-6 to STR & DEX), if it succeeds target is fatigued (-2 to STR & DEX)
Ranged Touch Attack (1d20+6=19) 
Razor: Remain Invisible, Keep an eye out for unseen threats.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
HP: 61/61
AC: 20, T: 12, FF:18
F/R/W: +6/+6/+8
Spells Remaining:
1 - 7
2 - 5
3 - 4
4 - 2
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 12, 2008)

Aram backs a few steps away as he activates his healing belt with a command.

[sblock=ooc]Full defense is a standard action, as is activating the belt, so you can only do one or the other.  I assume you healed.  Aram heals 19, hp 34/56[/sblock]

Nargon flies towards the axe wielding horseman leader and sends a blast of energy towards the surprised man, causing a burning wound.

[sblock=ooc]It's a bit iffy whether Nargon can reach the man.  It could be possible with a generous interpretation of exactly where within each block on the map people are.  I will allow it.[/sblock]

Bevin moves forward behind Girgal, a spell on the tip of his tongue.

[sblock=ooc]He is out of range for THL.  Remember, he didn't move forward on the 'premature action declaration' so now he does.[/sblock]

Rajah guides his skeletal horse forward and strikes out with a ray of magic at the mounted leader of the attackers.  The ray hits the man but he seems to shrug off the worst of the effect.

[sblock=ooc]I may be missing something but I don't see why Rajah would be immune to the allip's babble.  Of course, he is out of range.[/sblock]

The summoned allip strikes the nearest hypnotized rider, making the man - whose choices in life, such as joining the horde of attacking warriors, were already questionable - a bit less wise.

Each of summoned troll skeletons lumber forward and lash out and kill a screaming horsemen with their claws.

(ooc: Girgal to act next, then NPCs)

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
NOTE: 1 sq = 20'
...................h....................XXXXX
..........HHHHHHHHHHHHHH................XXXXX
..........HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH............XXXXXX
.........HHHHHHH.,,,.HHHHHHH...........XXXXXX
........HHHHHHH,,77,~.HHHHHH..........XXXXXXX
.......HHHHHHH.,77attthHAHHHHh........XXXXXXX
...........HHH.,,7,,~,shS8HHHH.......XXXXXXXX
............H...,,,,,..shqHHHH.......XXXXXXXX
.................,,,..RN......X.....XXXXXXXXX
..............HH..............X.....XXXXXXXXX
..X.....................gr.........XXXXXXXXXX
........................B..........XXXXXXXXXX
...........................X......XXXXXXXXXXX
..................................XXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
...X.............................XXXXXXXXXXXX
.......................X........XXXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
..................................XXXXXXXXXXX
..................................XXXXXXXXXXX
.............X............X........XXXXXXXXXX
...................................XXXXXXXXXX
....................................XXXXXXXXX
....................................XXXXXXXXX
......................X..............XXXXXXXX
.....................................XXXXXXXX
......................................XXXXXXX
......................................XXXXXXX
.......................................XXXXXX
....X..................................XXXXXX
...........X............................XXXXX
....................X...................XXXXX
.........................................XXXX
.............................................
.............................................
.............................................
........GGGGGGKGGGGGzGGG.....................
........G.GXXG..G.XXX..GG....................
........dGCCmCCmCCmCmCCCG.........XX.........
........GCCmCCmCCmCmCCCCG....................
........GCCmCCCmCCCCCCCG.....................
........GCCCMCCCmCCCCGG......................
.........GGGGGGGGGGG...................X.....

H = horseman
~ = black tentacles
t = fallen horseman + black tentacles, grappled horse
h = horse, no rider
& = horse + prone man on ground
7 = rider hypnotized by allip, horse not
8 = horseman + dead camel

G = caravan guard taking cover behind camel
C = pack camel
m = merchant, M = Surna Lamshar (merchant leader)
K = Ahmed Khel, z,d = Sargeants of the Guard
X = cliff or rock

A = Aram + unconscious horseman + horse + horseman Leader

B = Bevin, g = Girgal (dinosaur form)
N = Nargon, r = Ripclaw 
R = Rajah on Bones
S = Skelete + a horse
q = Razor (invisible)
s = summoned troll skeleton
a = summoned allip (note 60' (3 sq) babble)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 12, 2008)

Girgal and Ripclaw try to charge into melee, if no enemy in range, they takr a double move.
ooc: More fluff and crunch when I know if the charge is possible.


----------



## kinem (Jul 12, 2008)

ooc: Look at the map.  A charge would indeed be possible, but you would be attacking regular horsemen, not the leader.  You could end up where the '8' is on the map if you attack the horseman there.


----------



## Leif (Jul 13, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

Bevin continues on with casting _Tasha's_ on the leader as soon as he is able.  Bevin thinks, _"I really hope that their morale breaks if their leader falls!  Otherwise, we may have egg on our faces."_


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 13, 2008)

Girgal, AC 29 (T8, FF29), HP 59/59, F +14,R+3,W+13

Both Mace-Tail Girgal and Ripclaw charge raiders, unleashing animal fury on them. While Girgal hits one with his tale, Ripclaw pounces in another.

[sblock=ooc]

Tail Slap (1d20+10=21, 2d4+7=13)

Can you roll/wing Ripclaw for me? 
I don't want to roll like 5 attacks on IC against one minion.
(I can do it if you like, but you would know after the first attack if you have to do further rolls.)

Str: 21
Dex: 6
Con: 21

Natural armor +17

speed: 30ft

Reach 10ft
trample
tail: 2d4+7 damage[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 14, 2008)

The two dinosaurs charge towards the embattled horsemen, and the men are as scared as their horses.  The horsemen resort to an old mounted warrior's trick, swinging over to take cover on the other side of their mounts.

Girgal's tail swings high enough that it catches the rider regardless, pulverizing the man unconscious and near dead.

Ripclaw's claw strikes his target's horse, however, which neighs in panic but does not fall.

[sblock=ooc]You can't make multiple attacks on a charge.

The men used the Ride skill (DC 15) to take cover behind their horses (+4 AC).  If an attack would have hit the cover, it is made against the mount instead.[/sblock]

The leader of the horsemen shouts "Kill them!" and guides his horse after Aram, as he swings down his bloody axe.  He misses the dervish, swings again, misses again.

Some of his men back their mounts away from the dinosaurs, but even so they attempt to comply with their leader's order.  Most of the ones nearby attempt to arc their arrows at Aram, while the more distant ones aim for the wounded dinosaur, Girgal.  One arrow strikes Aram, while two strike Girgal.

(ooc: Aram hp 25/56, Girgal hp 26/59)

Bevin directs his camel forward, and is now just in back of Girgal.  He struggles to concentrate on his spell with his mount's jostling, but he manages to cast it at the horsemens' leader.  However, the man resists the enchantment.

ooc: still to act: Aram, Girgal, Nargon, Rajah

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
NOTE: 1 sq = 20'
.............................h..........XXXXX
..........HHHHHHHHHHHHHH................XXXXX
..........HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH............XXXXXX
.........HHHHHHH.,,,hHHHHHHH...........XXXXXX
........HHHHHHH,,77,~hHHHHHH..........XXXXXXX
.......HHHHHHH.,77attt.HAHHHH.........XXXXXXX
...........HHH.,,7,,~,s.Sc..hHHH.....XXXXXXXX
............H...,,,,,..shgr.9HHH.....XXXXXXXX
.................,,,..RN......X.....XXXXXXXXX
..............HH..............X.....XXXXXXXXX
..X................................XXXXXXXXXX
...................................XXXXXXXXXX
...........................X......XXXXXXXXXXX
..................................XXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
...X.............................XXXXXXXXXXXX
.......................X........XXXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
..................................XXXXXXXXXXX
..................................XXXXXXXXXXX
.............X............X........XXXXXXXXXX
...................................XXXXXXXXXX
....................................XXXXXXXXX
....................................XXXXXXXXX
......................X..............XXXXXXXX
.....................................XXXXXXXX
......................................XXXXXXX
......................................XXXXXXX
.......................................XXXXXX
....X..................................XXXXXX
...........X............................XXXXX
....................X...................XXXXX
.........................................XXXX
.............................................
.............................................
.............................................
........GGGGGGKGGGGGzGGG.....................
........G.GXXG..G.XXX..GG....................
........dGCCmCCmCCmCmCCCG.........XX.........
........GCCmCCmCCmCmCCCCG....................
........GCCmCCCmCCCCCCCG.....................
........GCCCMCCCmCCCCGG......................
.........GGGGGGGGGGG...................X.....

H = horseman
~ = black tentacles
t = fallen horseman + black tentacles, grappled horse
h = horse, no rider
& = horse + prone man on ground
7 = rider hypnotized by allip, horse not
c = dead camel
9 = horseman with horse Ripclaw wounded

G = caravan guard taking cover behind camel
C = pack camel
m = merchant, M = Surna Lamshar (merchant leader)
K = Ahmed Khel, z,d = Sargeants of the Guard
X = cliff or rock

A = Aram + unconscious horseman + horse + horseman Leader

g = Girgal (dinosaur form) + Razor (invisible) + Bevin
N = Nargon, r = Ripclaw
R = Rajah on Bones
S = Skelete + a horse
s = summoned troll skeleton
a = summoned allip (note 60' (3 sq) babble)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 14, 2008)

kinem said:


> ...
> [sblock=ooc]You can't make multiple attacks on a charge.
> 
> The men used the Ride skill (DC 15) to take cover behind their horses (+4 AC).  If an attack would have hit the cover, it is made against the mount instead.[/sblock]...



 [sblock=ooc]Ripclaw can -> Leaping Pounce![/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 14, 2008)

Nargon twirls his chain in ominous circles as he swoops in over the heads of the horsemen, flinging the massive line of metal out at the leader as he passes overhead.

[sblock=ooc]
CHARGE!  I'm 3 'squares' away, which is 60'.  fly speed 40 means I can charge 80 feet.  
Power Attack full(-6/+12).
Charging Power Attack (1d20+11=16, 2d4+23=25) 
wow.. that's some crappy rolling.  A 5 on the d20 to hit and min damage.   Does AC 16 hit? if so, 25 damage.
Nargon is 10' above them, having used the reach on his chain to attack.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2008)

Aram grits his teeth against the pain of his wounds and engages the leader, hoping that if the archers continue their fire, they will strike him instead. Still, Aram remains on the defensive, hoping to deflect any incoming attacks with his own blades.

*AC 29 / 33 vrs ranged (cover), HP: 25/56
Combat Expertise, 4 points
Full Attack: +6/+1 Scimitar +1 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2) AND +6 Scimitar +1 (1d6+3, 18-20/x2)
*


----------



## kinem (Jul 14, 2008)

Ripclaw's first attack may have struck the horse, but his pounce allowed him to bring his other claw into play, striking down the horseman.

Nargon's chain bounces off the enemy leader's chain shirt, just narrowly missing an opening in his defenses.  (ooc: AC 17)

Aram's whirling scimitars miss his target as well because he is fighting more cautiously and defensively than usual.

ooc: Still to act are Girgal and Rajah

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
NOTE: 1 sq = 20'
.............................h..........XXXXX
..........HHHHHHHHHHHHHH................XXXXX
..........HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH............XXXXXX
.........HHHHHHH.,,,hHHHHHHH...........XXXXXX
........HHHHHHH,,77,~hHHHHHH..........XXXXXXX
.......HHHHHHH.,77attt.HAHHHH.........XXXXXXX
...........HHH.,,7,,~,s.Sc..hHHH.....XXXXXXXX
............H...,,,,,..shgr.9HHH.....XXXXXXXX
.................,,,..R.......X.....XXXXXXXXX
..............HH..............X.....XXXXXXXXX
..X................................XXXXXXXXXX
...................................XXXXXXXXXX
...........................X......XXXXXXXXXXX
..................................XXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
...X.............................XXXXXXXXXXXX
.......................X........XXXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
..................................XXXXXXXXXXX
..................................XXXXXXXXXXX
.............X............X........XXXXXXXXXX
...................................XXXXXXXXXX
....................................XXXXXXXXX
....................................XXXXXXXXX
......................X..............XXXXXXXX
.....................................XXXXXXXX
......................................XXXXXXX
......................................XXXXXXX
.......................................XXXXXX
....X..................................XXXXXX
...........X............................XXXXX
....................X...................XXXXX
.........................................XXXX
.............................................
.............................................
.............................................
........GGGGGGKGGGGGzGGG.....................
........G.GXXG..G.XXX..GG....................
........dGCCmCCmCCmCmCCCG.........XX.........
........GCCmCCmCCmCmCCCCG....................
........GCCmCCCmCCCCCCCG.....................
........GCCCMCCCmCCCCGG......................
.........GGGGGGGGGGG...................X.....

H = horseman
~ = black tentacles
t = fallen horseman + black tentacles, grappled horse
h = horse, no rider
& = horse + prone man on ground
7 = rider hypnotized by allip, horse not
c = dead camel
9 = horse Ripclaw wounded

G = caravan guard taking cover behind camel
C = pack camel
m = merchant, M = Surna Lamshar (merchant leader)
K = Ahmed Khel, z,d = Sargeants of the Guard
X = cliff or rock

A = Aram + unconscious horseman + horse + horseman Leader + Nargon 10' up

g = Girgal (dinosaur form) + Razor (invisible) + Bevin
N = Nargon, r = Ripclaw
R = Rajah on Bones
S = Skelete + a horse
s = summoned troll skeleton
a = summoned allip (note 60' (3 sq) babble)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 15, 2008)

Girgal, AC 29 (T8, FF29), HP 26/59, F +14,R+3,W+13

Both Mace-Tail Girgal and Ripclaw move through the dead camels, trample them as they move. Their target is the enemy leader. Girgal tries to find a good place to unleash his blast of sand.

[sblock=ooc] Spell rules:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showpos...1&postcount=40

Cast blast of sand via natural spell. Reflex DC 19 for half damage.

If it would only hit 3 or fewer riders or have to include Aram into the aerea, attack with tail instead.http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1660886/

Can you roll/wing Ripclaw for me? 
I don't want to roll like 5 attacks on IC against one minion.
(I can do it if you like, but you would know after the first attack if you have to do further rolls.)
(But tell me if Ripclaw is able to pounce the leader! )

Str: 21
Dex: 6
Con: 21

Natural armor +17

speed: 30ft

Reach 10ft
trample
tail: 2d4+7 damage[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 15, 2008)

Seeing that the others have the leader well in hand, Rajah turns his attentions to the mass of enemies still threatening them.

Noting the effectiveness of his previous spell, Rajah casts it again and more rubbery tentacles burst from the sand to grapple rider and mount alike.

[sblock=OOC]
Cast Black Tentacles on the NE enemies, catching as many as he can. Grapple Bonus = 16, Damage is 1d6+4

Apparently I was drunk... or something when Rajah said he was immune, I thought he was level 9 (and therefore above the 2d4 HD effect)...

HP: 61/61
AC: 20, T: 12, FF:18
F/R/W: +6/+6/+8
Spells Remaining:
1 - 7
2 - 5
3 - 4
4 - 1
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 16, 2008)

Girgal positions himself so as to blast the enemy leader but not Aram.  He produces a cone of sand that scrapes the man's skin red, nearly kills his now scratched-up horse, and does kill another horseman behind him and wound that man's horse.

The presence of the dead animals and the riderless horse make it too difficult for Ripclaw to charge here but he moves in and attacks a bandit; he misses.

Rajah casts another spell and another field of giant black tentacles springs forth from the rocky ground.  The new tentacles grab and kill five horsemen and grab three of their horses; two horses manage to escape.

One of the summond troll skeletons kills the horse that was wounded by Girgal's blast; the other strikes down a screaming horseman with its claw.

The enemy leader turns to face the spellcasting dinosaur, his face red with both rage and sand scratches.

"Two can play at that game, wizard!" he declares to Girgal "or are you yellow?"

As he speaks he draws the horn he used earlier to sound the attack, and then he blows into it hard.  A thunderous noise bursts forth!  Those caught in the blast of sound in front of him include one of the summoned troll skeletons, Skelete, Girgal, Bevin, and a riderless horse.  Aram and Ripclaw are too far to the side to be hurt by the blast.

Girgal is hurt greatly and can barely stay on his clawed feet at this point.  He is deaf from the noise.

Bevin is shaken up and hurt too, and also finds himself deafened.

[sblock=Bevin]Bevin knows that a horn of blasting can be used more than once a day, but doing so is dangerous and can backfire.

Also, he thinks the command word must be spoken just prior to using the attack.[/sblock]

The other horsemen may be worried as their ranks continue to thin with tentacles springing up all over the place, but they continue to attack with their bows, targeting Girgal, Aram, and now Rajah in about equal numbers.

One of the arrows hits Girgal, and it is nearly the last straw for him.

Three arrows strike Aram, not piercing anything vital but causing some painful wounds.  He's in bad shape again.

Some of the now-riderless horses make their way away from the battle.

(ooc: hp: Girgal 2/56 (deaf), Aram 13/56, Bevin 22/44 (deaf), Skelete 64/75

PCs to act)

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
NOTE: 1 sq = 20'
........................................XXXXX
..........HHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...............XXXXX
..........HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.............XXXXXX
.........HHHHHHH.,,,hHHHHt.t...........XXXXXX
........HHHHHHH,,77,~hh.HHtH..........XXXXXXX
.......HHHHHHH.,77attts8AHHHH.........XXXXXXX
...........HHH.,,7,,~,.sSg..hHHH.....XXXXXXXX
............H...,,,,,....B..9HHH.....XXXXXXXX
.................,,,..R.......X.....XXXXXXXXX
..............HH.........h....X.....XXXXXXXXX
..X................................XXXXXXXXXX
...................................XXXXXXXXXX
...........................X......XXXXXXXXXXX
..................................XXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
...X.............................XXXXXXXXXXXX
.......................X........XXXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
..................................XXXXXXXXXXX
..................................XXXXXXXXXXX
.............X............X........XXXXXXXXXX
...................................XXXXXXXXXX
....................................XXXXXXXXX
....................................XXXXXXXXX
......................X..............XXXXXXXX
.....................................XXXXXXXX
......................................XXXXXXX
......................................XXXXXXX
.......................................XXXXXX
....X..................................XXXXXX
...........X............................XXXXX
....................X...................XXXXX
.........................................XXXX
.............................................
.............................................
.............................................
........GGGGGGKGGGGGzGGG.....................
........G.GXXG..G.XXX..GG....................
........dGCCmCCmCCmCmCCCG.........XX.........
........GCCmCCmCCmCmCCCCG....................
........GCCmCCCmCCCCCCCG.....................
........GCCCMCCCmCCCCGG......................
.........GGGGGGGGGGG...................X.....

H = horseman
~ = black tentacles
t = fallen horseman + black tentacles, grappled horse
h = horse, no rider
& = horse + prone man on ground
7 = rider hypnotized by allip, horse not
g = Girgal + Ripclaw + dead camel
8 = dead horse
9 = horse Ripclaw wounded

G = caravan guard taking cover behind camel
C = pack camel
m = merchant, M = Surna Lamshar (merchant leader)
K = Ahmed Khel, z,d = Sargeants of the Guard
X = cliff or rock

A = Aram + unconscious horseman + horse + horseman Leader + Nargon 10' up

B = Razor (invisible) + Bevin
N = Nargon, r = Ripclaw
R = Rajah on Bones
S = Skelete + a horse
s = summoned troll skeleton
a = summoned allip (note 60' (3 sq) babble)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 16, 2008)

Girgal changes back and takes cover behind Ripclaw. Ripclaw tries to defend the wounded halfling.

ooc: Did Girgal got a save vs the deafness? I only asks, because he has a rather high Fortitude save in this form.


----------



## kinem (Jul 16, 2008)

(ooc: natural 1)


----------



## renau1g (Jul 16, 2008)

Rajah will circle back around with Bones, to get within a closer range for his next spell. The necromancer points at the leader with deadly intent and shouts "You dare to strike an ally of Rajah Al-Qadim?! You'll pay for your impudence!" as he fires a black ray that has the potential to drain the strength of any man.

[sblock=OOC]
Casting Ray of Enfeeblement on the Leader
Ranged Touch Attack; Penalty to STR (1d20+6=14, 1d6+4=6) 

HP: 61/61
AC: 20, T: 12, FF:18
F/R/W: +6/+6/+8
Spells Remaining:
1 - 6
2 - 5
3 - 4
4 - 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 16, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP22/44(deaf), F+4,R+6,W+5*

Beving targets the combatants closest to Girgal with his _Hold Person_ spell, hoping to assist Ripclaw in defending his gravely wounded master.  He knows that Girgal would thank him if he could, but Bevin couldn't hear it right now, anyway. 

ASF Roll (5% chance): 87 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1664797/ 

Concentration Check: 16  ?  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1669291/


----------



## kinem (Jul 17, 2008)

Rajah positions himself and casts a black ray at the enemy leader, striking him and making him more sluggish.

The summoned skeletons move in and attack again.  One of them misses a horseman, but the other stikes the enemy leader with its claw.  The man looks bloody and hurt but remains in his saddle.

Bevin finds it difficult to cast his spell without hearing himself speak the mystic syllables (ooc: 20% failure chance) but he manages it, and one of the horsemen near Ripclaw stiffens.

ooc: Still to act: Aram, Nargon

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
NOTE: 1 sq = 20'
........................................XXXXX
..........HHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...............XXXXX
..........HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.............XXXXXX
.........HHHHHHH.,,,hHHHHt.t...........XXXXXX
........HHHHHHH,,77,~hhsHHtH..........XXXXXXX
.......HHHHHHH.,77attt.zAPHHH.........XXXXXXX
...........HHH.,,7,,~,R.Sg..hHHH.....XXXXXXXX
............H...,,,,,....B..9HHH.....XXXXXXXX
.................,,,..........X.....XXXXXXXXX
..............HH.........h....X.....XXXXXXXXX
..X................................XXXXXXXXXX
...................................XXXXXXXXXX
...........................X......XXXXXXXXXXX
..................................XXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
...X.............................XXXXXXXXXXXX
.......................X........XXXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
..................................XXXXXXXXXXX
..................................XXXXXXXXXXX
.............X............X........XXXXXXXXXX
...................................XXXXXXXXXX
....................................XXXXXXXXX
....................................XXXXXXXXX
......................X..............XXXXXXXX
.....................................XXXXXXXX
......................................XXXXXXX
......................................XXXXXXX
.......................................XXXXXX
....X..................................XXXXXX
...........X............................XXXXX
....................X...................XXXXX
.........................................XXXX
.............................................
.............................................
.............................................
........GGGGGGKGGGGGzGGG.....................
........G.GXXG..G.XXX..GG....................
........dGCCmCCmCCmCmCCCG.........XX.........
........GCCmCCmCCmCmCCCCG....................
........GCCmCCCmCCCCCCCG.....................
........GCCCMCCCmCCCCGG......................
.........GGGGGGGGGGG...................X.....

H = horseman
~ = black tentacles
t = fallen horseman + black tentacles, grappled horse
h = horse, no rider
& = horse + prone man on ground
7 = rider hypnotized by allip, horse not
g = Girgal + Ripclaw + dead camel
8 = dead horse
9 = horse Ripclaw wounded
P = paralyzed horseman

G = caravan guard taking cover behind camel
C = pack camel
m = merchant, M = Surna Lamshar (merchant leader)
K = Ahmed Khel, z,d = Sargeants of the Guard
X = cliff or rock

A = Aram + unconscious horseman + horse + horseman Leader + Nargon 10' up

B = Razor (invisible) + Bevin
N = Nargon, r = Ripclaw
R = Rajah on Bones
S = Skelete + a horse
s = summoned troll skeleton, z = + dead horse
a = summoned allip (note 60' (3 sq) babble)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2008)

Aram curses, and decides to withdraw from battle. His wounds were accumulating quicker that he could take down foes, and he needed healing...


*Withdraw, 80' south. Looks like he has a clear line of retreat, and shouldn't provoke any AoO. If he does, don't forget his +4 to AC from Mobility*


----------



## kinem (Jul 20, 2008)

Aram is able to withdraw for the moment.

[sblock=map]
	
	



```
NOTE: 1 sq = 20'
........................................XXXXX
..........HHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...............XXXXX
..........HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.............XXXXXX
.........HHHHHHH.,,,hHHHHt.t...........XXXXXX
........HHHHHHH,,77,~hhsHHtH..........XXXXXXX
.......HHHHHHH.,77attt.zLPHHH.........XXXXXXX
...........HHH.,,7,,~,R.Sg..hHHH.....XXXXXXXX
............H...,,,,,....B..9HHH.....XXXXXXXX
.................,,,..........X.....XXXXXXXXX
..............HH........Ah....X.....XXXXXXXXX
..X................................XXXXXXXXXX
...................................XXXXXXXXXX
...........................X......XXXXXXXXXXX
..................................XXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
...X.............................XXXXXXXXXXXX
.......................X........XXXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
.................................XXXXXXXXXXXX
..................................XXXXXXXXXXX
..................................XXXXXXXXXXX
.............X............X........XXXXXXXXXX
...................................XXXXXXXXXX
....................................XXXXXXXXX
....................................XXXXXXXXX
......................X..............XXXXXXXX
.....................................XXXXXXXX
......................................XXXXXXX
......................................XXXXXXX
.......................................XXXXXX
....X..................................XXXXXX
...........X............................XXXXX
....................X...................XXXXX
.........................................XXXX
.............................................
.............................................
.............................................
........GGGGGGKGGGGGzGGG.....................
........G.GXXG..G.XXX..GG....................
........dGCCmCCmCCmCmCCCG.........XX.........
........GCCmCCmCCmCmCCCCG....................
........GCCmCCCmCCCCCCCG.....................
........GCCCMCCCmCCCCGG......................
.........GGGGGGGGGGG...................X.....

H = horseman
~ = black tentacles
t = fallen horseman + black tentacles, grappled horse
h = horse, no rider
& = horse + prone man on ground
7 = rider hypnotized by allip, horse not
g = Girgal + Ripclaw + dead camel
8 = dead horse
9 = horse Ripclaw wounded
P = paralyzed horseman
L = unconscious horseman + horse + horseman Leader + Nargon 10' up

G = caravan guard taking cover behind camel
C = pack camel
m = merchant, M = Surna Lamshar (merchant leader)
K = Ahmed Khel, z,d = Sargeants of the Guard
X = cliff or rock

A = Aram

B = Razor (invisible) + Bevin
N = Nargon, r = Ripclaw
R = Rajah on Bones
S = Skelete + a horse
s = summoned troll skeleton, z = + dead horse
a = summoned allip (note 60' (3 sq) babble)
```
[/sblock]

ooc: Waiting for Jemal


----------



## Rhun (Jul 23, 2008)

*bump*


----------



## Jemal (Jul 24, 2008)

With a growl, Nargon flings his chain out again at the enemy leader, this time his aim a bit more accurate.

[sblock=combat]
Power Attack(3) Hideous Blow (1d20+12=18, 2d4+5d6+17=43) AC 18 for 43 damage on the leader.
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 25, 2008)

_I can still win this_ he dared hope, for a moment, as the magic horn sent the shapeshifting dino-wizard scampering away and then the arrogant desert warrior who had challenged him fled as well before his might.  The flying wizard with the spiked chain was now his greatest worry but maybe the man had already used up his main attack spell, as he was resorting to his weapon.  Another blast from the horn might do that one in, too.

As he ponders this the energized spiked chain cracks his head open and he tumbles from his horse, lifeless and bloody.

Seeing their leader fall, and their numbers dwindle while their own arrows seem to have little effect, the other horsemen have had enough.  "Retreat!" the cry goes out from several of them.  Many of them take parting shots at Nargon, but only one of the arrows gets through his armor, and not even with enough force to wound him given his otherworldly toughness.

The horsemen guide their horses and flee back the way they came, leaving the battlefield littered with dead men.

(ooc: At this point, let me know if you want to pursue or continue attacking the horsemen; capture any of them for questioning; gather up riderless horses before they flee; search bodies; etc.)


----------



## Leif (Jul 25, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP22/44(deaf), F+4,R+6,W+5*

Bevin, still somewhat discombobulated because of his ongoing deafness, says (way too loudly) "We should take a couple of officers as prisoners to glean some intelligence from them, and we should definitely grab up some extra horses!  Ehhhh?  What's that you say?"  Bevin shakes his head as if that will help, and clearing his throat, he says even louder, "I SAID, WE SHOULD TAKE SOME PRISONERS TO INTERROGATE AND SWIPE SOME OF THESE EXTRA HORSES WHILE WE'RE AT IT!!"

OOC:  Good Show, Jemal!  Nargon saves the day!


----------



## Jemal (Jul 25, 2008)

With a bestial roar, the fearsome sight that is Nargon gives chase, mighty chain twirling yet again as the demonic looking Orc flaps after them, attempting to knock some of the riders from their horses for questioning.

Once that is finished, he flaps back to his comrades 
"Now THAT was a fight!" Nargon smiles widely, clapping his allies on the shoulders.  "Though If I'd known they'd be such cowards without their leader, I wouldn't have wasted my time warning the caravan." 
Speaking of which, he looks back to the caravan to see what's going on back there.

[sblock=ooc]
Nargon will attempt to deal nonlethal damage to some, as per Bevin's suggestions, giving chase just long enough to capture a couple.
*attack stats if required: +12 attack, 2d4+13 nonlethal damage (Charge 80').



> OOC: Good Show, Jemal! Nargon saves the day!



Thanks, I know I enjoyed it. 
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 25, 2008)

Now that the battle is concluded, Rajah will dismiss the tentacles and summoned allies with a thought. He turns to Razor as the enemies retreat and asks the quasit to go and poison one of the enemies until it is paralyzed.

If he's successful, Rajah will direct Skelete to go retrieve the body and bring it back to him, otherwise the necromancer will direct the skeleton to pile up the dead bodies.  

[sblock=OOC]
Poison (Ex): Injury, Fortitude DC 13, initial damage 1d4 Dex, secondary damage 2d4 Dex.
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 26, 2008)

Nargon's spiked chain wraps around a horseman's waist and pulls the man from his horse, and the man is knocked unconscious as he hits the ground.

The horsemen flee quickly, no longer trying to shoot, and none of you can catch any more of them, even Razor.

There is however one of the men that is easily captured - the one paralyzed by Bevin's _hold person_ spell.  The spell quickly wears off, but not before Ripclaw grabs the man.  He drops his weapon and no longer tries to put up a fight.

Girgal heals himself a bit while Ripclaw is busy.

There are about two dozen dead or dying horsemen, and you are able to round up six horses, including the leader's heavily wounded one.

There are many arrows littering the field, and the fallen men each have a partially depleted quiver as well as (except for the leader) a longsword and shortbow.  The leader's remains wear a fine (if bloody) chain shirt and cloak, and his weapons are already known to some among you, the hard way.

(ooc: Anyone searching bodies? Detecting for magic?)

After about half a minute, Bevin and Girgal are able to hear well enough again, although they retain a slight ringing in their ears for some time.

Seeing the attackers flee, the caravan guards rise and mount up again, and the caravan heads towards you.  Ahmed Khel, Captain of the Guard, rides out ahead and greets you.

"Congratulations, sirs, on your amazing victory!" he proclaims.  "Clearly you are no ordinary travellers."


----------



## Leif (Jul 26, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP22/44(deaf), F+4,R+6,W+5*

Bevin thanks Ahmed Khel for his kind words, and sets about searching for more interesting items.  He will gather the fallen enemies who have the best qualiy gear in one place and cast _Detect Magic_ to scan their remains.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 26, 2008)

Nargon surveys the equipemnt, noting which pieces are magical and setting them aside for later study (And to ensure the desert caravan doesn't get their hands on them).

As that is done and the leader's body thoroughly searched for anything else he may have had hidden (Nargon suggests this but doesn't do it himself), the orc offers healing from his wand to any who need it.

As the guard arrives, the orc is menacing their captive while waiting to see if anybody has any questions to ask, other than the obvious 'who sent you'.
[sblock=ooc]
Cure light wounds (1d8+1) to whomever needs it, I don't believe I've used any of the charges yet, so have at it. 
Warlocks can detect magic at will, and I do so at every opportunity. 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 26, 2008)

Surna Lamshar, Master of the Caravan, rides up, bows a bit, and says "Thank you for protecting the caravan!  When we reach the Lost Oasis, we must hold a feast in your honor."

The leader had a potion in his pocket, and some of his items detect as being magical:

potion, faint conjuration
horn of blasting, moderate evocation
cloak, faint abjuration
chain shirt, moderate abjuration
adamantine frost greataxe, moderate evocation

The prisoner whimpers and says "I surrender!  It was all his fault!" (indicating the dead leader) "Bandit King Atar he called himself!  He promised us wealth!  I am but a poor man!  Spare me and I, Marad, will serve you!"

Ahmed Khel appears to take a keen interest in the proceedings.


----------



## Leif (Jul 26, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP22/44(deaf?), F+4,R+6,W+5*

As soon as Bevin is able to hear again, he will speak to Nargon about some healing. (Pretty please?  )  Bevin has no interest in the items found, with the possible exception of  the cloak, if it will work for a dwarf, that is.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 26, 2008)

*Aram Al Tarik, HP 13/56*

The wounded Aram also seeks out Nargon, his own supply of healing already expended. Once that is done, he will conduct his own search of the bodies, looking for hidden items.


*Search +15, just in case.*


----------



## Jemal (Jul 26, 2008)

Nargon obliges, letting the curative energies flow from his wand.

[sblock=ooc]Healing Aram(4 charges), bevin(3 charges), (4d8+4=22, 3d8+3=14) More Healing (1d8+1=8, 1d8+1=6) more healing (1d8+1=2) 36 hp for Aram, 16 for Bevin.  Aram has 7 damage left, Bevin has 6 left. Both should heal overnight... assuming we don't run into anymore problems today.
that's 10 charges spent, 40 left.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 26, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP38/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

"Thank you, Nargon!"

[sblock=FYI: DM Kinem]Just to let you know, while I'm thinking about it, Bevin plans to change his memorized spells for tomorrow.  He will prepare the following:  First Level:  Color Spray, Color Spray, Burning Hands, Burning Hands, + Sleep;  Second level:  Summon Monster II, Summon Monster II, Tasha's Hideous Laugher, Tasha's Hideous Laughter, + Touch of Idiocy; Third Level:  Hold Person, Hold Person, Summon Monster III, + Extended  Tasha's Hideous Laughter[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 27, 2008)

Girgal tells Nargon "Thanks, but I have my own means of healing".  He transforms into a dinosaur and back, and uses his own wand a couple of times.

[sblock=hp]Aram 49/56, Bevin 38/44

Girgal 56/64 (used 3 chgs from belt, 1 WS, 2 chgs from wand of LV)[/sblock]

The leader's cloak is a bit bloody, but it looks like it would fit Bevin.

The bandits were riding light, not carrying tents, bedrolls, or much food and water.

Ahmed Khel demands of the prisoner "Where is the camp you were based at?"

The man replies "The Lost Oasis ... less than half a day's ride.  But I am sure the others will pack up and flee."

A thorough search of the bodies turns up a total of 50 gp.  The coins are unmarked.  The leader's body did not have any coins on it.  The leader's composite longbow is not magical, but appears well made and has a very strong pull.

Ahmed Khel asks "You have first pick of the spoils, of course, as you were the ones who defeated them.  But if you have no use for their weapons, may we take those?  My men could use the bows, and swords are valuable for trade if nothing else."

Surna Lamshar says "Let us not stay long here, it is bad luck to linger at a battlefield where men have fallen."

(ooc: Do you want to do anything else in this area before the caravan gets underway again?)


----------



## Leif (Jul 27, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP38/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

"Does anyone have any objection to me taking the cloak?" 

If not, Bevin will wear the cloak (after he cleans the worst of the blood off of it as best he can) and try to determine (eventually, probably after wearing it for several days) what sorts of properties it appears to have.


----------



## kinem (Jul 29, 2008)

(ooc: I will assume you just move on.)

The caravan gets underway again, with the prisoners (the man you questioned, and the one Nargon knocked out) tied up for the moment.

The heat soon becomes unbearable and Surna Lamshar declares a halt.  There are cliffs in this area that can provide shade, and it is easy to guess that the horsemen probably took advantage of that too, but the caravan certainly travels considerably slower than them, so they will surely reach the Lost Oasis first.

In the late afternoon the caravan gets underway again, and after about another hour, the caravan arrives at a small oasis. It is nothing more than a pool of muddy water in a hollow of rocks, surrounded by a few feeble date palms. The merchants leisurely tie the camels and begin to make camp; Ahmed Khel posts guards in well-hidden places. There is evidence of an abandoned camp, but no sign of the bandits.

Lamshar comes up to your group and explains, “Here we stop for several days. The men and animals are tired and to travel on without resting would mean our deaths. We were lucky to find the Lost Oasis. Sometimes the sand hides it, and sometimes the water is gone. I do not think the bandits will return here or dare attack again.  I hope you stay here with us but if your business is pressing you may continue on in the morning. In celebration of your victory, tonight there will be a feast. You will be my guests.”

Indeed, you have already noticed the merchants gathering dates and butchering two of the camels. In a short time the smell of stewing meat and rice hangs over the oasis.

Your party are guests of honor at the night’s feast. After a thick, syrupy coffee, the merchants will carry in a large platter of camel meat (still on the bone) laid on a bed of rice. Over this is ladled burning hot grease and melted camel butter until it flows over the sides of the tray.

Lamshar then invites you to eat. You are expected to dip your fingers into the tray and pull out balls of meat and rice, dripping with grease. Lamshar and Khel dine with you, offering you choice bits of camel meat that they have pulled out.

After you have had your fill (and to only eat a little would be insulting), the other merchants will take their place at the tray. The meal finishes with somewhat green dates.

Unfortunately, the meal does not agree so well with your stomachs.  Most of you just feel a little queasy, but Girgal and Rajah feel the worst.  They feel severe stomach cramps and indigestion and will not be able to sleep tonight.

[sblock=ooc]Girgal and Rajah are _sickened_ and take a -2 penalty to attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks.[/sblock]

After the feast, it is dark.  As you prepare for the night, you notice a faint flashing coming from Aram's gear.

[sblock=Rhun]The hilt of the Crystal Dagger of Cymorrak that Aram carries is flashing with a faint white light.  You have never seen it do such a thing before.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 29, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP38/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

"Ohhhh!  I am honored that we were their guests of honor at the feast, but my gut feels like its full of tailings from a sulpher mine.  I'm going to try to sleep.  Don't wake me until wer'e out of this blasted desert!"

[sblock=DM Kinem]Do we regain hp for this night's sleep?  If so, how many?[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 29, 2008)

"Uhh... remind me never to trust you for dinner arrangements again Bevin..." Rajah mutters as he runs behind a tent, covering his mouth. 

Returning from his business, Rajah looks at Bevin and says "Nice Cloak, it looks good on you, if a little big" as he studies his companions new attire. As he is attempting to get some rest from the terrible stomach pains, Rajah can't help but be bothered by the faint light of Aram's gear.

"What do you have in there Aram? A sunrod? Turn it off, it's bad enough I've got to deal with those fools cuisine and now you're keeping me up with that light" Rajah complains, as he tries to block the light with his blanket, and looking somewhat like a child trying to stay in bed for five more minutes

[sblock=OOC]
Well, since nobody else appears to want the items, Rajah will take the horn, potion, chain shirt, and adamantine greataxe (which he will give to Skelete, despite the to hit penalty, the damage might be worth it)
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 29, 2008)

Leif said:


> [sblock=DM Kinem]Do we regain hp for this night's sleep?  If so, how many?[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]You haven't slept yet, so you don't regain hp and spells yet.  The night is still young ... [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 29, 2008)

"What the?" Aram claws at at his gear to figure out what in the world could be flashing with such a light. "It's the dagger. The one we were given. Now what could that mean?"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 29, 2008)

*OOC: The only item that I believe Aram could use is the horn? The greataxe, although nice, is not his style...*


----------



## renau1g (Jul 29, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
Aram's quite welcome to take the horn if he wants, it makes more sense as he'll be in melee more often than Rajah
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 29, 2008)

kinem said:


> [sblock=ooc]You haven't slept yet, so you don't regain hp and spells yet.  The night is still young ... [/sblock]




[sblock=DM Kinem]Rats!!  I was trying to coax you into advancing time to dawn....[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 30, 2008)

*OOC: Aram will gladly take the horn if you think that will be most useful...it would certainly help if we get into another fight like the last one. I don't want to seem greedy, though.  *



Aram removes the crystal dagger hilt from his pouch, displaying it to his companions so that they can see the bright, pulsing light.


----------



## Leif (Jul 30, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP38/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

Well, Bevin has taken the cloak, so he's pretty much out of the running for anything else right now.  Rhun is right, though, that we should probably spread the items around for now, at least, so tha we can bring as many of them to bear at once.


----------



## kinem (Jul 31, 2008)

While the party examines the glowing crystal, a small figure furtively darts from behind one rock to behind a closer one.  Realizing that it has been spotted, the creature - which resembles a small winged ape with golden fur -takes to the air and begins to flee.

It is currently about 30' from the party, if you want to act before it gets away or to pursue it.


----------



## Leif (Jul 31, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP38/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

OOC:  Sure!  Bevin will try yet again.  _Deep Slumber_ cast upon the critter.

DC 10+2+3=15
ASF check= 86% http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1682001/ 

not sure if this is the right skill, but I thought I'd give it a shot anyway:  Kowledge (Arcana) check to see if Bev knows what ths beastie is
1d20+14 = 15  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1681998/


----------



## kinem (Jul 31, 2008)

The fleeing creature seems unaffected by Bevin's spell.

Girgal says "It's a tabi.  I know a bit about such creatures.  They are intelligent, and often serve wizards or sorcerers.  Perhaps we should follow it to see if it leads us to one.  Also, they have poisonous claws that confuse the victims."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2008)

"Nargon!" calls Aram, pointing to the creature. "After it!" At the same time, the dervish draws out his bow, and attempts to put an arrow into the fleeing creature.

*Draw bow, atttack +12, damage 1d8+2/x3*


----------



## Leif (Jul 31, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP38/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

"Remind me again, Girgal...WHY do we want it to lead us to a Wizard or Sorcerer?"  To Aram, Bevin says, "No, don't hurt it!  Just follow it."

OOC:  And Bevin continues to bat a thousand with his spells! woot!woot!woot!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2008)

"I don't like being spied on," says Aram, loosing his arrows. "And Nargon is the only one that can follow it; do you want it to get back and inform its master as to our goings on?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 31, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP38/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

"And do you, Aram, wish to face a wizard who has just had his familiar slain?  I promise you, not all wizards are as unlucky as I."


----------



## kinem (Jul 31, 2008)

Aram's arrow strikes the fleeing creature's side and draws blood, but it is not a deep wound and does not slow the beast down.

(ooc: Nargon and Rajah can still act before it moves.)


----------



## renau1g (Jul 31, 2008)

Rajah is a split second behind Aram in his reactions and points at the fleeing creature, attempting to slow its retreat. A thin black ray bursts out of Rajah's fingertip and streaks towards the familiar. 

"Razor, take it down, but don't kill it" Rajah shouts out to his familiar, who will take off invisibly after the enemy.

[sblock=OOC]
Ranged Touch (1d20+6=12) 
Rajah also continues his fantastic rolls on IC 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 1, 2008)

[sblock=renau1g]Remember Rajah's -2 for being sickened[/sblock]

The black ray from Rajah's hand misses the fleeing creature.

There is another fluttering of wings, from an unseen source.  Suddenly a quasit appears next to the tabi, and attacks it with a claw, striking it.

(ooc: Nargon can still act.)


----------



## Jemal (Aug 1, 2008)

Nargon leaps into the air, wings spread wide as he swoops in beside the two creatures "I don't know if you can understand me, but I'll kill you if you don't land now."

[sblock=ooc]
40' move should get me beside it.  BTW, is this a 'surprise round', and we can only take one action?  
If this is a full round, I'll attempt to grapple Touch attack; Grapple (1d20+12=19, 1d20+12=24).  If this is a surprise round, then that grapple will be my AoO should it try to flee.
Either way, Nargon doesn't have improved grapple however, so it gets an AoO on Nargon.
If I got the grapple check in this round, and it either fails Or the creature escapes, I'll strike it with my chain for the AoO if it attempts to flee Chain possible AoO (1d20+15=32, 2d4+11=17) 
Nargon's AC: 18
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 2, 2008)

The creature attempts to slash Nargon with a venomous claw, but misses as the warlock grabs him.

(ooc: There is little point in running a full round-by-round combat now as the tabi can't beat Nargon's DR, has only a 1 in 400 chance to beat his grapple check, and flies slower than him.)

Nargon grabs the tabi and hauls it to the ground.  The monkey-like creature shrieks and seems to be speaking but in a language completely unknown to you all.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2008)

"Well done, Nargon." Aram looks around at his companions and raises an eyebrow. "I don't suppose any of you have any way to understand this thing?"


----------



## Jemal (Aug 3, 2008)

Nargon sighs as the thing continues trying to scratch at him.  "Settle down!" he growls at it in orcish, before speaking to his companions in common once again "Have the demon try it's language, maybe this thing will understand one of us."

*Suggestion: Everyone tries all the languages we speak to see if it understands any of us?  Alternately take it back to the caravan and see if someone there understands it/knows what it is*


----------



## kinem (Aug 3, 2008)

The party tries addressing the creature in various languages.  It quiets down for a short while, but it does not appear to respond to any of the attempts to communicate.  It begins trying to wriggle free again.

(ooc: I forgot about untrained Escape Artist checks to escape a grapple.  You will have to find another solution quickly or it will get out.)


----------



## Leif (Aug 4, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP38/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

Bevin casts _Daze Monster_ on the squirming beastie, DC=15


----------



## kinem (Aug 4, 2008)

*Ah yes ... establishing that it is not immune to mind affecting spells*

After Bevin casts his spell, the winged creature goes limp and just stares off into the night sky for about six seconds, and then resumes its squirming attempts to wriggle free of Nargon.


----------



## Leif (Aug 4, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP38/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

OOC:  Was Nargon able to better secure his hold on the critter during its limpness?  (That WAS the whole idea, you know)


----------



## kinem (Aug 4, 2008)

(ooc: Nargon already had the creature in a fairly secure hold (pinned) assuming that is what he's trying to do.  However, this requires continuous effort on Nargon's part, and he can not maintain the hold indefinitely without the risk that the creature will eventually wriggle free.

At this point I see three basic options to keep it down without killing it - club it unconscious with nonlethal damage, let the quasit do the honors with his dex poison, or try to get some rope from the caravan.

Leif: Being that my description of the situation may have been unclear, I'll let Bevin not have cast the spell if you wish.)


----------



## Leif (Aug 4, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP38/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

OOC:  Ok, as bad as i hate to negate one of the few times when Bevin's spell has the desired effect, I'll restore it to my Memorized Spells list.  Bevin will, instead, stand ready to cast _Daze Monster_ in case the creature breaks free.  Thanks, Kinem.  Sorry that I misunderstood.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2008)

Aram nods to Nargon. "Put it out until we can figure out what to do with it."


----------



## Leif (Aug 4, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP38/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

Bevin dashes back to the caravan and asks someone to please give him some rope.  Hopefully, he receives some, and then he returns to the party and hands the rope to someone with more skill at using it than he has.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2008)

Aram takes the rope and begins to secure the little beastie once Nargon has knocked it unconscious.


*Total bonus is +15 to bind someone, +17 if it happens to be silk rope. Take 20 if possible, but by my reading of the skill I'm not sure that can be done.*


----------



## kinem (Aug 4, 2008)

Leif said:


> Bevin dashes back to the caravan and asks someone to please give him some rope.




One of the guards on watch duty goes to a camel and finds a 20' length of hempen rope for him, but not without inquiring

"What do you need rope for now anyway?  

By the way, thanks.  We were all impressed by the way you guys fought off the bandits."


----------



## Leif (Aug 4, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP38/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*



kinem said:


> One of the guards on watch duty goes to a camel and finds a 20' length of hempen rope for him, but not without inquiring
> 
> "What do you need rope for now anyway?
> 
> By the way, thanks.  We were all impressed by the way you guys fought off the bandits."




Bevin says, "Why, thank you, sir!  We were just doing what we were hired to do.  And the rope?  Seems we've caught ourselves a spy....."


----------



## kinem (Aug 4, 2008)

"A spy!" The guard's expression becomes worried.  "You mean one of the bandits?  Maybe I should sound the alarm!"


----------



## Leif (Aug 4, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP38/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

"No, no, no, no.  We don't want to start a big panic.  Why don't you do this:  just quietly and calmly pass the word around that everyone needs to be on the lookout for strangers or anything...ummm...unusual going on.  There is no great hurry about this, we have the situation pretty well contained now.  But, still, it would only help if we had everyone remaining very vigilant!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 4, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 56/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"Perhaps I can use my wild empathy abilities to communicate with the creature at least on a basic level." Girgal suggests, still sickened by the horrible food.


----------



## kinem (Aug 5, 2008)

The guard nods at Bevin's advice and heads off.  _I must at least tell the captain.  He'll know what to do._

Girgal approaches the struggling creature and tries to calm it with an open hand gesture and a gentle tone, but it does not respond.  He knows it is intelligent; evidently it will not respond to simple instincts.  (ooc: monstrous humanoid)

Aram ties the creature up in the rope; it looks securely fastened to him.

Soon Ahmed Khel, Captain of the Watch, approaches.  "I take it this is the 'spy'?" he asks, indicating the tabi.  "My man said you thought it had to do with the bandits.  I must question the other prisoner, then.  If the man does not loosen his tongue, my sword will pry it loose!"

[sblock=ooc]This is why an adventurer should never leave home without a trusty coil of rope [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2008)

Aram nods at the Watch Captain's words. "That sounds like a fine idea. This beast here stinks of wizard's familiar."


----------



## renau1g (Aug 5, 2008)

After Aram ties the rope around the creature, Rajah instructs Razor to deal nonlethal damage to the captive, but drain its Dexterity, to ensure it won't go anywhere. 

"Perhaps our 'friend' here is tongue-tied. I lack the ability to pry any information from it, but perhaps Bevin has that ability? If not, then I can always kill it and speak to its corpse after"  leaning in close to the creature, hoping even if it can't communicate with him, that it can at least understand his intent.

[sblock=OOC]
Intimidate (1d20+14=26) 
Intimidate check
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 5, 2008)

The tied tabi appears cowed, and shrieks as the demon attacks it.  It seems to speak again in that strange language.  It does not seem to understand anything said to it.

Captain Khel looks at Aram and says "Hmm, I've never seen a glowing crystal like that.  What is that?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 5, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP38/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

"No, Rajah, I'm afraid that I have no ability or spell that grants understanding of this language.  Aram, what is that crystal?"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2008)

Aram gets a nostalgic look on his face as he twirls the crystal in hand. "I'm not sure what it is really...an old friend gave it to me. I've never seen it flash before."


----------



## kinem (Aug 5, 2008)

"I see" Khel says.  "Good night."  He walks away.

With the tabi incapacitated, there are no more disturbances during the night.

Khel reports that the captured bandit knows nothing of the creature or of a wizard in the area.

In the morning, Surna Lamshar pays you a call.

"Good morning.  I heard about what happenned last night and it has me worried.  We can not stay here if it is not safe; yet to move on prematurely could be fatal too.

I must therefore ask for your help.  Would you scout the surrounding area, find the threat if it exists, and deal with it?  Given your performance the other day I am sure you could handle either bandits or wizards."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2008)

Aram stands and stretches as Surna talks, his movements as graceful as those of a cat. "Indeed, friend Surna," he says with a smile. "I feel the call of the sands, and a bit of exploration would do me right."


----------



## Leif (Aug 6, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP38/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

Bevin says, "We are happy that you look so favorably upon our abilities.  Let us hope that our good fortune will continue."  Bevin then turns to leave, but as an afterthought he says, "You do know, don't you Mr. Lamshar, that not ALL wizards are wicked, right?"


----------



## kinem (Aug 6, 2008)

"Thank you" Lamshar bows. "Indeed, Bevin, I know that there are wizards among you.  And I am sure that you will not start a conflict needlessly if there is a wizard out there and he is not hostile.

Speaking of which - what do you plan to do with the creature?  Will you take it along?  If you wish, I am sure my men can handle keeping it here."


----------



## renau1g (Aug 6, 2008)

"I'm not so sure that bringing a potential spy is a particularly good idea if we're attempting to scout the region. I know that powerful magic-users can use their familiars as foci for their divination spells, so it also doesn't help to have it here, as it might be providing additional information for an enemy, therefore my vote is that we destroy it." Rajah says with a cool, calculated demeanor not even flinching at the mention of taking this creatures life.

Razor hops with glee as he anticipates being able to take out some of his infernal anger upon it.


----------



## Leif (Aug 6, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP38/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

Bevin says, "I recommend against killing the creature, despite the obvious pleasure that doing so would bring to _certain ones_ of our number.  I do think, however, that the creature should have a good, stout sack placed over its head so that it can't see, and something stuffed into its ears so that it can't hear.  And then I would be comfortable with having the tightly bound creature tended by your men, Lamshar."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2008)

Aram's face takes on a grim countenance. His voice is low as he speaks. "Though I don't normally agree with the practice of killing prisoners, I'm afraid I agree with Rajah. We should slay the beast, as it is of no value to us. Better to do that than take the chance of it escaping and warning whoever, or whatever, it serves."


----------



## Leif (Aug 6, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP38/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

"I refuse to slay a helpless creature that has done me no harm.   But, Aram, if you are determined to do this, it were best done immediately and swiftly."  Bevin then turns away from the poor creature.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 6, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 56/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"It is no animal, so I'm not violating any vows. Perhaps he is just the dominated and tortured slave. We should end his pain."


----------



## Leif (Aug 6, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP38/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

OOC:  So that's three "thumbs down" votes -- Aram, Rajah, and Girgal, and one committed non-participant -- Bevin.  It doesn't look good for the critter!

[sblock=meaningless trivia]btw:  I have heard that when the ancient Romans voted on whether a gladitorial combatant should be spared or not, the "thumbs up" sign actually meant death (unlike today's conventional wisdom), because it showed a dagger (the thumb) slashing across the combatant's throat.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2008)

Leif said:


> [sblock=meaningless trivia]btw:  I have heard that when the ancient Romans voted on whether a gladitorial combatant should be spared or not, the "thumbs up" sign actually meant death (unlike today's conventional wisdom), because it showed a dagger (the thumb) slashing across the combatant's throat.[/sblock]




[sblock=Quite Right]
The 'thumbs up' was to kill, as in stick your sword in him, and 'thumbs down' was to spare them, as in sheath your sword.
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 6, 2008)

Leif said:


> "I refuse to slay a helpless creature that has done me no harm.   But, Aram, if you are determined to do this, it were best done immediately and swiftly."  Bevin then turns away from the poor creature.




"If it is determined that we need to terminate this creature, I will do it and spare the rest of you. I have more experience in this area and so will be most apt to administer the necessary actions with the least suffering." Rajah says to the others


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2008)

"Then do it, Rajah, and make it swift," says Aram grimly. "I take no joy or pride in this, but the creature certainly serves evil, and we cannot take the chance of it escaping to report back on our goins-on."


----------



## Leif (Aug 7, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP38/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

Bevin says, "I only hope that killing the beast does not cause our foe to be immediately aware of what we have done.....  But my opinion apparently counts for little.  I mean, what do DWARVES know of magic??"


----------



## renau1g (Aug 7, 2008)

Rajah will coldly pick up the paralyzed, bound creature and motion for Skelete to accompany him. He'll go to an area that is out of sight of the others, including his companions.

Once there he'll order Skelete to hold the creature, while he releases a burst of negative energy that is harmless to the skeleton, but quite deadly to living creatures.

If the creature survives the blast, Rajah will order Skelete to finish the task.

After this grisly work is completed, Rajah will begin the act of attempting to speak to this creatures spirit before it departs.

If he manages to succeed, he asks:

"Who do you work for?"
"Why were you spying on us?"
"Where is your master?"
"Are there more spies around here?"

[sblock=OOC]
Using NEgative Energy Burst, Will save for 1/2 DC19
Negative Energy (7d4=23) 
If it lives, order Skelete to Coup-De-Grace it.

Rajah has 6 chances for the spell to take effect, Will save DC18 negates
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 7, 2008)

"Very well.  Luck to you" Lamshar says as he departs your party's camp.

[sblock=renau1g]The creature dies shortly after Rajah blasts it with negative energy.

When he casts the spell to _speak with dead_, the corpse appears responsive - the mouth moves a bit - but it does not reply to your questions.  It is evident that the creature really did not know the common tongue.  If you try another language you know you get the same result.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2008)

While Rahjah takes care of the enemy spy, Aram uses the time to gather his gear and prepare himself for the scouting expedition. He polishes and oils his blades and mail, and ensures all of his gear is packed into his _haversack._ Lastly, he examines the horn taken from the bandit leader, and with a smile hangs it over his shoulder.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 7, 2008)

With his task completed, Rajah will bury the creature and then return to the camp. Seeing Aram gathering his gear, Rajah will follow suit.

After he's done, the necromancer mounts onto his skeletal horse and says "I'm ready to travel whenever you are, let's go see if this enemy wizard has sent other surprises for us."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2008)

"That's the one thing you always get with wizards," says Aram, smiling at Bevin. "Surprises."


----------



## Leif (Aug 7, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP38/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

Bevin strikes his hasty bivouac and prepares to move out.

"I'll be so very glad when I can turn myself toward home again!  *Ahem* I.....ah,  pardon me, 'tis not seemly for a Dwarf to long for home."

And to Aram:  "It's lucky that you were smiling when you said that, Dervish!"


----------



## Jemal (Aug 7, 2008)

Nargon continues following, silent and seemingly brooding, though when asked what he is thinking of, he merely shakes his head absently.

*OOC: Will speak once we're camped for the night a decent distance from the caravan*


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2008)

"Well then, friends. Let's be on our way." With a whoosh of his cloak, the dervish leads the way into the desert beyond the caravan and the oasis.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 8, 2008)

Rajah spurs Bones forward and follows the others, his mind elsewhere as he considers the now-dead creature, and wonders what else they'll encounter out here in the wastes.

Looking at Skelete carrying the greataxe, Rajah can't help but think that such a useful magical device is meant for more. Perhaps they'll find somewhere to pawn if for something better, but until that time, better with it than in Aram's sack.


----------



## kinem (Aug 8, 2008)

(ooc: I assume that the party is honoring Lamshar's request and looking around the area.

Do you take camels (or horses) as mounts?)

After searching all morning you take the usually mid-day rest, and resume in the afternoon.

You don't find much of interest until the early evening.  You have circled around the area, mostly headed back, and are only maybe a mile north of the oasis.  This area is indeed a sandy desert, not just stony as the area where you first entered the desert.

Half buried under the sands is the remains of a what appears to have once been a temple, but it is now collapsed into ruin. It is built from red sandstone and pink marble. The pillars are carved with unknown symbols and the remaining walls show signs of once having pictures painted on them, but these decorations have been erased almost totally by the blowing sand. Now, mounds of sand pile around their bases. The ruin seems to smell of rot, and buzzards perch on the standing walls.

Leading up to the temple a narrow ramp with crumbling pillars rises up out of the sand. As the ramp reaches the top, the columns are taller and more complete. Propped against the six uppermost pillars (@) are six skeletons, wearing ragged bits of clothing and armor and holding various weapons.

[sblock=Rhun]The crystal hilt is glowing brighter here.  Aram can almost feel it throbbing now.[/sblock]

[sblock=buried temple]
	
	



```
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,O....,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....XXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....X
,,gN,@.@.@.@.@.O....X
,,RB,..........H..P...
,SSA,@.@.@.@.@.O....X
,SS,,,,,,,,,,,,,....X
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....XXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,O....,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

, = sand	. = platform or floor
@ = broken column, O = column, H = stairs
X = wall
P = sandy stone pit / dry pool

A = Aram (+ camel?)
B = Bevin (+ camel?)
g = Girgal + Ripclaw
N = Nargon (+ camel?)
R = Rajah + Bones + Razor
SS
SS = Skelete
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 8, 2008)

*Mount, etc.*

Bevin will NOT ride a camel!  ("Bahh, Nasty, unsanitary, spitting creatures!")   He prefers a pony if one is available.  If not, will someone (Aram?) permit him to ride double with them?  (His legs are probably too short to reach the stirrups!)

Bevin is, however, quite intrigued by the temple that appears to have sunk beneath (at least partially?) the desert's surface.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 8, 2008)

Aram reigns in his camel as he spies the sunken temple, quite comfortable with riding one of the desert beasts. In fact, the dervish was reminded of home as he rode the camel through the sandy desert. He had never stumbled across any buried ruins in Ylaruam, though. Dismounting, the warrior drops easily to the ground, noting the bright glow from the crystal hilt as he does so.

"Well, my friends, this thing is glowing brighter than ever. It glowed when the monkey-beast was nearby, and even more brightly now. I'm thinking it is a good bet that its master resides within."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 8, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

Although Girgal was silent along the ride (as ever riding Ripclaw) he is quiet tensed by the situation. The food he received remained him more on poison and this new mission to kill a wizard doesn't sound really like him.

After seeing the half-forgotten temple and the crystals reaction, Girgal finally speaks again:

"Perhaps perhaps your hilt just detects hostile or scrying magic. Maybe the wizard scryed on the familiar the last time, and know he watches us arriving."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 8, 2008)

Aram considers Girgal's words, and then shrugs. Drawing one of his blades, the dervish starts making his way cautiously between the two rows of pillars. "Whatever the case, I plan on getting some answers."


*
Spot +6, Listen +6
Kinem, I believe Aram should be at full hit points now with the night's rest...can you confirm?*


----------



## Leif (Aug 8, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP38/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

"That is a disturbing possibility, Girgal.  Or, perhaps the hilt is a part of some unholy relic that glows with power as it nears the place of its creation?"


----------



## renau1g (Aug 8, 2008)

"That is a good possibility, it might have a connection to this place. However, we won't find out much by sitting here discussing, let's follow Aram's lead and continue." Rajah says as he dismounts, orders Bones to guard the other horses, and motions for Skelete and Razor to follow.

As he spies the skeletons, Rajah raises his hand to stop the others from continuing further. "Do you think those skeletons could be guardians of this place? I know that undead make great sentries. Allow me a moment to determine their nature."
Rajah says as he casts a minor detection spell, that allows him to detect undead, which he concentrates on.

[sblock=OOC]
Casting Detect Undead, 60 foot cone, concentrate for 3 rounds to determine their location, focusing on the skeletons ahead.

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/spells/detectUndead.htm
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
*Note: Fatigued - fatigued character can neither run nor charge and takes a -2 penalty to Strength and Dexterity (-1 to attack rolls)

50/50hp
20 AC
F/R/W: +6/+6/+8

Spells Remaining:
1 - 6
2 - 7
3 - 4 (Cast Ray of Exhaustion & Speak with Dead Yesterday)
4 - 4
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 8, 2008)

(ooc: Girgal and Rajah no longer feel sickened.  However, as they couldn't sleep, they are fatigued (-2 to Str and Dex) and did not regain spells since yesterday.

Girgal is 8 hp below max; the rest of the party is at full.)

Rajah does not detect any undead within the range of his spell.

On closer examination, the skeletons are held upright by nails driven into the rock pillars. Their weapons and armor are old and corroded beyond use.

Beyond the ramp is a large open area is almost completely free of sand. In its center is a stone pool, now dry and clogged with sand.  Beyond that, the doorway to the building is dark.


----------



## Leif (Aug 8, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP38/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

Bevin, having learned the hard way to let his more puissant friends take the brunt of melee, hangs back toward the middle of the group, feeling snug and cozy when protected on all sides.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 8, 2008)

Drawing forth his heavy mace, Rajah sighs in relief after his worries appear to be for naught. Walking forward with Skelete in the lead, Rajah whispers to Razor: "Can you scout ahead and see what lies in the darkness?"

[sblock=OOC]
Rajah will offer to have Skelete lead, just in case, perhaps Aram second and Girgal third, Bevin fourth, Rajah fifth, and Nargon in the sky
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
*Note: Fatigued - fatigued character can neither run nor charge and takes a -2 penalty to Strength and Dexterity (-1 to attack rolls)

50/50hp
20 AC
F/R/W: +6/+6/+8

Spells Remaining:
1 - 6
2 - 7
3 - 4 (Cast Ray of Exhaustion & Speak with Dead Yesterday)
4 - 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 8, 2008)

Aram is more than happy to let "Skelete" lead the way; if this old ruin housed any traps, perhaps the skeleton would set them off. The dervish keeps his eyes open as he follows after, though, and keeps a scimitar in hand.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 8, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]







kinem said:


> (ooc: Girgal and Rajah no longer feel sickened.  However, as they couldn't sleep, they are fatigued (-2 to Str and Dex) and did not regain spells since yesterday.
> 
> Girgal is 8 hp below max; the rest of the party is at full.)
> ...




ooc: As Girgal knows he is fatigued in the morning and doesn't need to sleep to prepare spells (see cleric/druid mechanic), he prays for spells normally and uses up two charges of lesser restoration to get rid of Rajah's and his condition, and one charge of his LV wand to get back to full HP.
[/sblock]
                 Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

Girgal follows Aram riding Ripclaw, his eyes and ears trying to pierce the darkness. Ripclaw is sniffing the air.

ooc: R has scent. G spot +15, listen +17


----------



## Leif (Aug 8, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP38/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

Bevin falls in beside Girgal/Ripclaw.  He feels safe near the halfling wildman and his beastie!


----------



## renau1g (Aug 8, 2008)

Before they continue into the darkness, Rajah will take a moment to enhance his vitality.

[sblock=OOC]
Cast False Life
False Life (1d10+8=18) 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
68/68hp
20 AC
F/R/W: +6/+6/+8

Spells Remaining:
1 - 6
2 - 4
3 - 2 (Cast Ray of Exhaustion & Speak with Dead Yesterday)
4 - 1
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 9, 2008)

[sblock=renau1g]Yesterday was the same day as the battle with the bandits, so Rajah used more spells than what you have noted.[/sblock]

Razor nods to Rajah and turns himself invisible, presumably going off to explore the building.

Ripclaw sniffs the air and it seems to make him nervous.

As the mindless troll skeleton trudges forward, it comes to the sand-filled shallow stone pit.  A large viper snake, reacting to the vibrations, rears out of the sand in the pit!

It takes one look at the giant axe-wielding skeleton and, perhaps deciding that there is not enough meat on Skelete's bones to be worth its while, dives back down into the pit and vanishes down what might once have been a drain for the pool.  Looking at the pit, the bottom is mostly obscured by sand, but you see hints that there might be some kind of markings under the sand.

Razor reappears and reports "Just beyond the doorway is a small room with some coffins standing against the wall, and another open doorway down some stairs.  The second room contains some big statues, and a door to the north."


----------



## Leif (Aug 9, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

Bevin says, from his position of safety, "Well, we might as well go in and check it out.  What are you guys waiting for, you scared or something!?"


----------



## Jemal (Aug 9, 2008)

Nargon would prefer to trust his own modes of transportation.

As they discuss the glowing hilt, Nargon nods in agreement - He's been thinking the same thing for a while now - that they may be able to use it to find whatever it's connected to.  
As they approach the pit, he unstraps his chain.  "Would any of you like a lift over the pit?" He flaps his demonic wings. "Time to raid a tomb." The orc seems nearly ecstatic with anticipation, his eyes seeming to glow.. no wait, the ARE glowing.
[sblock=ooc] Detecting Magic until something happens(such as combat/meeting someone) that makes concentrating on it difficult.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 10, 2008)

[sblock=Leif]Correct me if I'm wrong but I though Bevin would be at full hp since he rested.[/sblock]

ooc: What light sources will you bring in to the temple?

[sblock=buried temple]
	
	



```
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,O....,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....XXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....X.[XXX
,,,,,@.@.@.@.@.OSS.BX.[X.*
,,,,,..........HSSPgAN.HH.
,,,,,@.@.@.@.@.O...RX.[X..
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....X..XXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....XXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,O....,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

, = sand	. = platform or floor
@ = broken column, O = column, H = stairs
X = wall, [ = standing sarcophagus
P = sandy stone pit / dry pool
[ = standing sarcophagus
* = statue

A = Aram
B = Bevin
g = Girgal + Ripclaw
N = Nargon
R = Rajah + Razor
SS
SS = Skelete
```
[/sblock]

With Nargon in the lead, the party begins to enter the ancient temple.

The entry room has small piles of rubble and decayed wood. Lining its far wall are three sarcophagi. All of the cases are decorated with writing and pictures. The pictures are defaced, but you are able to tell that they once showed a scorpion-man surrounded by flames.

Across the 10' wide room is a flight of steps going down, into the room which Razor had reported contained statues.

[sblock=Jemal]So far Nargon does not detect any magic other than the party's.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 10, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*



kinem said:


> [sblock=Leif]Correct me if I'm wrong but I though Bevin would be at full hp since he rested.[/sblock]



[sblock=DM Kinem]Far be it from me to argue with the DM!  Especially if it benefits Bevin!  Actually, I just didn't think about that, but I've re-set his hp to max.  Thanks.  Oh, and I re-set B's spells, too!  Memorized spells are listed in his RG post, and haven't changed.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 11, 2008)

Aram moves to investigate the sarcophagi.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 11, 2008)

"Well.... I wasn't prepared for any tomb-raiding, and managed to forget to bring any sources of light...*sigh*... that always happens to me." Rajah sighs aloud.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 11, 2008)

renau1g said:


> "Well.... I wasn't prepared for any tomb-raiding, and managed to forget to bring any sources of light...*sigh*... that always happens to me." Rajah sighs aloud.



                  Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"And I only got one torch, four sunrods and prayed for two light spells..." Girgal adds grinning.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 11, 2008)

"I rely upon my considerable experience to aid us in these endeavors," says Aram, pulling an _everburning torch_ from his pack. Thonging the end to his belt so that his hands will be free, he goes back to examining the great stone coffins.


----------



## Leif (Aug 11, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

"And I'm a Dwarf!" says Bevin, following Aram into the darkness, "We don't need no steenking light!"


----------



## Jemal (Aug 11, 2008)

"Nor Do I, but not everyone is as perfect as we, Bevin." Nargon adds after the dwarf, a grin forming as he looks around the room, and continues forwards.

[sblock=ooc]
Just a reminder that with his invocations Nargon can see normally in all forms of magical or non-magical darkness, and can understand any written language.

AC: 18  HP: 42  Fort: 3 Ref: 5 Will: 6 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 12, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*



Jemal said:


> "Nor Do I, but not everyone is as perfect as we, Bevin." Nargon adds after the dwarf, a grin forming as he looks around the room, and continues forwards.



"Yes, I suppose you're right, Nargon."  Bevin sighs.  "Once again we are reduced to the lowest common denominator!" says Bevin with a wink to Nargon and Aram.


----------



## kinem (Aug 12, 2008)

[sblock=Jemal]The writing on the three sarcophagi (in some unknown language) tells that these cases contain the bodies of three lesser priests of the temple. Each case has a warning that it should not be disturbed or a curse will fall upon the offender.[/sblock]

Aram, holding forth his everburning torch, notices that the sarcophagus to the right shows signs of being recently disturbed, with marks in the dirt as if it had been opened.

Nargon continues forwards down the stairs and into the next room.

To the left of the main staircase is a statue of a lion-headed man carved from some type of clear, golden stone.  Ahead to the right is a large statue of a crouching sphinx made of the same material.  

Covering the walls of this room are frescos showing scenes of preparing a body for burial and the afterlife. Many of the paintings appear to have been purposefully defaced - sections of them are chipped away, so that what they might have been is impossible to tell. At the far end of the hall is a small raised platform, upon which stands the statue of a vulture-headed man covered with gold-leaf.

Suddenly the sphinx 'statue' grinds into motion!  It charges Nargon like a lion, leaping to pounce with resounding footsteps!

The 'sphinx' mauls Nargon with a stony claw and hammers him with one of its rear claws as well, though missing with its bite and other claws.

[sblock=ooc]Total 23 damage after DR.  No AOO as Nargon is in effect flatfooted.[/sblock]

[sblock=buried temple]
	
	



```
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,O....,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....XXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....X.[XXXXXXXDXXXX
,,,,,@.@.@.@.@.O..SSX.[X.*........X
,,,,,..........H..SSBRgHHNCC....*.X
,,,,,@.@.@.@.@.O....XA[X..CC......X
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....X..XXXXXXXXXXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....XXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,O....,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

, = sand	. = platform or floor
@ = broken column, O = column, H = stairs
X = wall, [ = standing sarcophagus
P = sandy stone pit / dry pool
[ = standing sarcophagus
* = statue
CC 
CC = sphinx-like construct of translucent yellow stone

A = Aram
B = Bevin
g = Girgal + Ripclaw
N = Nargon
R = Rajah + Razor
SS
SS = Skelete
```
[/sblock]

ooc: PCs to act


----------



## Leif (Aug 12, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

Bevin immediately casts _Summon Monster II_, calling up a celestial giant bee, which he directs to attack the creature.  Bevin tells the bee, "If you can't sting it, just get right up in its face and buzz loudly to distract it!"


----------



## renau1g (Aug 12, 2008)

Rajah will try to drain some of the constructs strength, hoping that his ray will be effective, but with the number of individuals in the way, the necromancer's blast goes wide by a large margin.

"Skelete, get in there and teach that statue a lesson!" Rajah orders, pointing the skeleton at its target.

[sblock=OOC]
Standard: Casting Ray of Enfeeblement 
Ranged Touch; Strength Penalty (1d20+6=8, 1d6+4=9) 
*Sigh* IC hates Rajah still 
Move: Order Skelete to get into the chamber (not sure how far/if he can get in) & if it can attack? If it can attack, Skelete will take a swing with its axe, which it wields clumsily:Axe Attack (-4 for non-prof.+1 for adamantine), Damage; Cold Damage (1d20+8=18, 1d12+8=15, 1d6=6) Please add any bonus to hit/damage for the magical enhancement as I didn't include any bonuses for that.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
68/68hp
20 AC
F/R/W: +6/+6/+8

Spells Remaining:
1 - 5
2 - 4
3 - 2 
4 - 1
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 12, 2008)

(ooc: summon monster is a full round casting, so it does not appear yet)

The troll skeleton marches past the party, as you are forced to duck aside to allow it through, and barely makes it through the doorways.  It swings the frosty axe at the 'sphinx' but its lack of skill shows as it does not make more than glancing contact.

[sblock=ooc]To command a mindless skeleton you should really be more specific.  If I were a mean DM (ahem ... mean-er ) it could have just stool still, to give a 'lesson in being a statue', or more likely wouldn't understand and would do nothing because of that.  But I suppose the fact that it was the skeleton you were talking to removed some of the ambiguity about what course of action you had in mind [/sblock]

[sblock=buried temple]
	
	



```
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,O....,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....XXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....X.[XXXXXXXDXXXX
,,,,,@.@.@.@.@.O....X.[X.*........X
,,,,,..........H..P.BRgHSNCC....*.X
,,,,,@.@.@.@.@.O....XA[XSSCC......X
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....X..XXXXXXXXXXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....XXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,O....,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

, = sand	. = platform or floor
@ = broken column, O = column, H = stairs
X = wall, [ = standing sarcophagus
P = sandy stone pit / dry pool
[ = standing sarcophagus
* = statue
CC 
CC = sphinx-like construct of translucent yellow stone

A = Aram
B = Bevin
g = Girgal + Ripclaw
N = Nargon
R = Rajah + Razor
SS
SS = Skelete
```
[/sblock]

still to act: Aram, Girgal, Nargon


----------



## Leif (Aug 12, 2008)

kinem said:


> (ooc: summon monster is a full round casting, so it does not appear yet)



  I know, I know.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 12, 2008)

Hearing the sounds of combat, Aram rushes down the stairs and into the room beyond, throwing himself into a summersault to avoid the fists of the stone automaton as he rolls into the room to stand in the chamber's corner. The dervish looks over the field of battle, best deciding his next move...


*
Tumble (1/2 speed) +18 vrs DC15 to avoid AoO (not sure the statue has 10' reach, but just in case)

[sblock=Movement]
Move to position shown below:

X.[XXXXXXXD
X.[XA*.....
BRgHHNCC...
XA[X..CC...
[/sblock]*


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 12, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"I call you, Wolf-Fang, to destroy this stony abomination!" Girgal calls out.

[sblock=ooc]
Summon Nature's Ally III to summon Dire Wolf behind construct.
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 13, 2008)

"By Sarvok that hurts!" Nargon growls.  He turns to get away from the thing, but finds his way blocked by his 'allies'.  Frowning he puts his back to the wall alongside the Sphinx and hurls his chain at its face, intent on smashing it to dust.  "There's just no fun in destroying constructs!" He shouts to the others "So lets make it quick."

[sblock=ooc]
5'step NE (between Sphinx and Wall) and Hideous Blow, Fighting Defensively.  

+11 attack, 2d4+5d6+11 damage.  

I also activate Fiendish Resilience as a free action, gaining fast heal 1 for the next 2 minutes.

AC: 20  HP: 20/42  Fort: +3 Ref: +5 Will: +6
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 14, 2008)

Nargon's swinging chain sails right over the odd construct's head.

The amber stone sphinx swipes a claw towards Nargon but it comes up short.

With its other claw, it mauls the troll skeleton a bit.  It tries to 'bite' the skeleton with its stony 'mouth' but misses.

A 5' long giant yellow and black bee appears next to the sphinx and rushes to sting it, but is unable to land a solid blow.  BZZZZZZ ...

A 9' long dark grey dire wolf appears behind the 'sphinx' and snaps at the stone with a mighty bite that would crush the life out of most creaures, but the translucent yellow stone is barely scratched.

The troll skeleton swings again, this time bringing the axe directly down onto the stony construct.  The frosty adamantine axe digs right into the stone, chipping off a piece and starting some cracks.

[sblock=buried temple]
	
	



```
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,O....,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....XXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....X.[XXXXXXXDXXXX
,,,,,@.@.@.@.@.O....X.[XA*Nb......X
,,,,,..........H....BRgHSSCCWW..*.X
,,,,,@.@.@.@.@.O....X.[XSSCCWW....X
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....X..XXXXXXXXXXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....XXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,O....,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

, = sand	. = platform or floor
@ = broken column, O = column, H = stairs
X = wall, [ = standing sarcophagus
P = sandy stone pit / dry pool
[ = standing sarcophagus
* = statue
CC 
CC = sphinx-like construct of translucent yellow stone

A = Aram
B = Bevin
g = Girgal + Ripclaw
N = Nargon
R = Rajah + Razor
SS
SS = Skelete
```

b = giant celestial bee
WW
WW = dire wolf
[/sblock]

PCs to act


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 14, 2008)

ooc: What about the dire wolf's automatic trip attempt after a hit? Did he failed?
Edit: And don't forget the  bonus to Str and Con from the 'Augment Summoning' feat (only short reminder, I cannot see if you already did ).


----------



## kinem (Aug 14, 2008)

(ooc: The trip attempt failed.)


----------



## Rhun (Aug 14, 2008)

Seeing where he is needed, Aram again throws himself into a tumbling roll across the chamber, bouncing to his feet on the far side of Bevin's summoned bee. The dervish maintains a defensive posture, but still manages to test the statues defenses with a slash of his scimitar.


*
Tumble (1/2 speed) +18 vrs DC15 to avoid AoO to the right side of the Celestial Bee.
Combat Expertise [2 points], Attack +10, damage 1d6+3/18-20

(Also, I believe his position allows him to flank with Skelete; if this is so, additional +2 Attack, and +3d6 sneak attack...though I doubt that applies against statues.)

AC 27, HP 56/56
*


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 14, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

Knowing that Ripclaws isn't really good at fighting creatures as this one, Girgal summons a bright flame into his hand and throws it at the creature.
[sblock=ooc]
used Spells: SNA3, Produce Flame

At bonus +9; cover, shooting in melee. (= a +1 bonus?; at least it targets touch...)
Damage: 1d6+5

No new order for the dire wolf.
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 14, 2008)

Aram strikes the stone beast with a well-placed slash of his scimitar, but the blow doesn't even scratch the stone.

Girgal tosses a ball of flame at the 'sphinx' and hits it squarely in the 'face', but the stone shows no sign of damage from the spell.

[sblock=buried temple]
	
	



```
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,O....,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....XXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....X.[XXXXXXXDXXXX
,,,,,@.@.@.@.@.O....X.[X.*NbA.....X
,,,,,..........H....BRgHSSCCWW..*.X
,,,,,@.@.@.@.@.O....X.[XSSCCWW....X
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....X..XXXXXXXXXXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....XXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,O....,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

, = sand	. = platform or floor
@ = broken column, O = column, H = stairs
X = wall, [ = standing sarcophagus
P = sandy stone pit / dry pool
[ = standing sarcophagus
* = statue
CC 
CC = sphinx-like construct of translucent yellow stone

A = Aram
B = Bevin
g = Girgal + Ripclaw
N = Nargon
R = Rajah + Razor
SS
SS = Skelete

b = giant celestial bee
WW
WW = dire wolf
```
[/sblock]

still to act: Bevin, Nargon, Rajah


----------



## Jemal (Aug 15, 2008)

Nargon swings his chain - still glowing with energy - around once more at the Sphinx.

[sblock=ooc]
Same as last round - Hideous Blow, Fighting Defensively: +11 attack, 2d4+5d6+11 damage. 

Fiendish Resilience Round 2 of 20
AC: 20 HP: 21/42 Fort: +3 Ref: +5 Will: +6
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 15, 2008)

Rajah knows his spells are more effective against the living and with all of the group between him and the enemy, his bow will be ineffective also, so he decides to hang back and conserve his spells.

[sblock=ooc]
Full Defence
5 ft step south
[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
68/68hp
20 AC
F/R/W: +6/+6/+8

Spells Remaining:
1 - 5
2 - 4
3 - 2 
4 - 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 15, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

Bevin is in the same boat as Rajah:  his spells just pretty much don't work on the undead.  So Bevin tells his summoned monster to "Keep on giving him all the grief that you can!!  Good job, Buzz!"

Bevin will also assume a Full Defense stance and hang back beside Rajaj.


----------



## kinem (Aug 16, 2008)

Nargon's spiked chain scores a solid hit on the amber 'sphinx' but does only minor damage.  The magic charging the chain appears to have no effect on the construct.

The 'sphinx' lashes out at the snarling wolf with its claws, mauling the large creature and eliciting howls of pain.  The golem attempts a 'bite' at Aram as well but this misses.

There is a scraping noise from the far end of the room, and you now see a robed figure peeking from behind the statue there.  This figure seems to stare at Nargon, and the half-orc grows still.

[sblock=Jemal]Nargon feels that he can attempt to overcome the paralysis.  He can make a new Will save as a full round action on his turn.[/sblock]

The giant bee attempts to sting the construct but misses.

The wolf tries to retaliate but is too slow and its jaws do not land a solid hit.

The troll skeleton swings the chilling adamantine axe down onto the construct again, chipping off another chunk and creating more cracks.  The robed stranger mutters something just after this.

[sblock=buried temple]
	
	



```
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,O....,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....XXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....X.[XXXXXXXDXXXX
,,,,,@.@.@.@.@.O....X.[X.*NbA.....X
,,,,,..........H..P.BRgHSSCCWW..*aX
,,,,,@.@.@.@.@.O....X.[XSSCCWW....X
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....X..XXXXXXXXXXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....XXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,O....,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

, = sand	. = platform or floor
@ = broken column, O = column, H = stairs
X = wall, [ = standing sarcophagus
P = sandy stone pit / dry pool
[ = standing sarcophagus
* = statue
CC 
CC = sphinx-like construct of translucent yellow stone

A = Aram
B = Bevin
g = Girgal + Ripclaw
N = Nargon
R = Rajah + Razor
SS
SS = Skelete
```

b = giant celestial bee
WW
WW = dire wolf

a = robed stranger
[/sblock]

PCs to act


----------



## Jemal (Aug 16, 2008)

Will save vs paralysis (1d20+6=17)


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 16, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

Seeing the dangerous arrival of the robed humanoid, Girgal throws his next flame at him.
[sblock=ooc]
used Spells: SNA3, Produce Flame

Standard action to throw one flame at the robed man.

At bonus +9 (against touch); cover,  (= a +5 bonus?; at least it targets touch...)
Damage: 1d6+5

No new order for the dire wolf. (What action would be needed to order it to attack another target? Handle animl check?)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 16, 2008)

His slender scimitars seemingly useless against the living statue, Aram decides to take the fight to something he might have a chance of actually hurting. The dervish throws himself into a graceful series of sideways cartwheels away from the construct, landing next to the robed stranger. Wasting no time, Aram slashes with his blade.


*
Tumble (1/2 speed) +18 vrs DC15 to avoid AoO, 20' to the right
Scimitar +1 vrs 'robed stranger': Attack +12, damage 1d6+3/18-20

AC 25, HP 56/56*


----------



## Leif (Aug 16, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

The first thing Bevin does is direct the summoned creature to keep on distracting the monster.  And, realizing that it would be utterly useless to try to enchant the recently seen foe while his friends are attacking him, Bevin casts _Tasha's Hideous Laughter_ on the new foe.  (Save DC 15)


----------



## kinem (Aug 16, 2008)

[sblock=Jemal]Since it's a full round action I will reveal the result of your save later.[/sblock]

[sblock=Walking Dad]After the 1st round you can throw the flames as an attack action.  I will assume you made a full attack.

On the Handle Animal I'd say so unless you use speak with animals magic.[/sblock]

Girgal hurls a ball of flame at the robed stranger but misses.  Quickly he hurls another, and this one hits, singeing the target's shoulder.

Aram whirls towards the newcomer and strikes, drawing blood but from a shallow wound.

Bevin is not in range for the spell he wants to cast, so bravely he sneaks foward into the large room hoping the rampaging construct won't notice him.  He draws a few little baked tarts out of his pouch and tosses them in the direction of the stranger, while waving a feather back and forth.

(OOC: The 'robed stranger' has spell resistance, a Will save of +10, and gets another +4 bonus on the save.

DC 15?  It is to laugh.)

"Ha ha ha ha!" The robed stranger doubles over in a sudden attack of the giggles, falling on his side and pounding the ground with his hand.  He wears a deep hood but Aram can see enough to know that the stranger isn't human; he glimpses what appears to be a large beak.

[sblock=buried temple]
	
	



```
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,O....,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....XXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....X.[XXXXXXXDXXXX
,,,,,@.@.@.@.@.O....X.[XB*Nb....A.X
,,,,,..........H..P..RgHSSCCWW..*aX
,,,,,@.@.@.@.@.O....X.[XSSCCWW....X
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....X..XXXXXXXXXXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....XXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,O....,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

, = sand	. = platform or floor
@ = broken column, O = column, H = stairs
X = wall, [ = standing sarcophagus
P = sandy stone pit / dry pool
[ = standing sarcophagus
* = statue
CC 
CC = sphinx-like construct of translucent yellow stone

A = Aram
B = Bevin
g = Girgal + Ripclaw
N = Nargon
R = Rajah + Razor
SS
SS = Skelete

b = giant celestial bee
WW
WW = dire wolf

a = robed stranger
```
[/sblock]

(ooc: Rajah to act)


----------



## renau1g (Aug 18, 2008)

Rajah sees the new enemy and realizes that this enemy is his best option for effective combat. 

He points at the enemy lying on the ground and shouts "See no more!"

[sblock=OOC]
Casting Blindness/Deafness - causing blindness.
Fort Save to avoid DC 19 to avoid, SR is allowed.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
68/68hp
20 AC
F/R/W: +6/+6/+8

Spells Remaining:
1 - 5
2 - 3
3 - 2 
4 - 1
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 19, 2008)

It is hard to know if the bird-man, his hood partly falling away as he keeps up his strange laughing fit to reveal a vulture-like face, is affected by Rajah's spell but Rajah doesn't get that impression.

The translucent 'sphinx' tears into the giant wolf with a stony claw, hitting the creature right in the throat and ripping it.  The wolf vanishes.

With its other claw the construct batters the troll skeleton a bit.  It also snaps at the giant bee with its 'mouth' but misses.

The bee tries to sting the stony foe again but misses completely.

The troll skeleton swings down the cold axe again with great force but poor aim, missing as well.

Nargon didn't manage to shake off the paralysis yet.

[sblock=buried temple]
	
	



```
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,O....,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....XXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....X.[XXXXXXXDXXXX
,,,,,@.@.@.@.@.O....X.[XB*Nb....A.X
,,,,,..........H..P..RgHSSCC....*aX
,,,,,@.@.@.@.@.O....X.[XSSCC......X
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....X..XXXXXXXXXXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....XXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,O....,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

, = sand	. = platform or floor
@ = broken column, O = column, H = stairs
X = wall, [ = standing sarcophagus
P = sandy stone pit / dry pool
[ = standing sarcophagus
* = statue
CC 
CC = sphinx-like construct of translucent yellow stone

A = Aram
B = Bevin
g = Girgal + Ripclaw
N = Nargon
R = Rajah + Razor
SS
SS = Skelete

b = giant celestial bee
a = robed bird-man
```
[/sblock]

PCs to act


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2008)

"Deal with the statue!" shouts the dervish to his companions, just before he turns his attention back to the laughing foe. "Time to die, beaked one," says Aram grimly, his blades slashing out at the robed creature on the floor in lightning like strikes.


*
Three attacks:

Scimitar +1 vrs 'robed stranger': Attack +14, damage 1d6+3/18-20
Scimitar +1 vrs 'robed stranger': Attack +9, damage 1d6+3/18-20
Scimitar +1 vrs 'robed stranger': Attack +14, damage 1d6+3/18-20

(includes +4 attack vrs prone opponent)

AC 25, HP 56/56*


----------



## Leif (Aug 19, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

Bevin casts _Ray of Enfeeblement_ at the construct.  Melee touch attack = 18, str damage = 6.
attack, invis castle id=1703251
damage, invis castle id=1703256


----------



## renau1g (Aug 19, 2008)

Rajah will call Razor over to him, noticing the damage to Skelete, and ask it to deliver a spell to the skeleton to heal it. Razor flutters over invisibly and attempts to touch the troll, but has to dodge the flailing axe and is unable to lay its hands on the skeleton.

[sblock=OOC]
*Also, can Skelete make a bite attack as well? Normally with a full attack he can - bite +6 (1d6+4)

Melee Touch Attack; Inflict Light Wounds (1d20+8=9, 1d8+5=10)  *SIGH!* 

68/68hp
20 AC
F/R/W: +6/+6/+8

Spells Remaining:
1 - 4
2 - 3
3 - 2 
4 - 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 19, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"My spells are ineffective against the creature, and I don't have the room to change into a warshape. Are you able to take it down alone?" Girgal calls as he thows a single flame at the bird creature.
[sblock=ooc]
used Spells: SNA3, Produce Flame

At bonus +9 (against touch); cover, prone (= a +1 bonus?; at least it targets touch...)
Damage: 1d6+5.
Only one attack
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2008)

*OOC: Doesn't one of you have a dispel magic to use on Nargon, so he is no longer paralyzed?*


----------



## Leif (Aug 20, 2008)

OOC:  Not Bevin, unfortunately!  Have you ever seen a more useless wizard?


----------



## kinem (Aug 20, 2008)

Aram's scimitars bear down on the bird-headed man but as luck would have it the insanely laughing humanoid happens to roll out of the way of Aram's attacks.  One of Aram's blows does make glancing contact, and Aram can tell that the creature is wearing some sort of armor under the robe.

Bevin's ray hits the sphinxlike construct but appears to have no effect.

[sblock=Leif]Bevin's hideous laughter spell made a big difference in this battle.

Bevin has heard of 'golems', mindless constructs powered by earth spirits that are immune to most magic.  From what he's observed he suspects the 'sphinx' may be one.[/sblock]

Girgal's tossed flame hits the bird-man, who laughs in pain.

Nargon keeps trying to throw off the paralysis, still without success.

The amber golem continues to lash out, scratching up Skelete further with one claw, painfully mauling the paralyzed Nargon with the other, and snapping at the bee with it's 'mouth' but missing.

[sblock=ooc]Nargon is at 11/42 hp[/sblock]

The giant bee tries to sting the stone again but misses.

The troll skeleton smashes down the adamantine axe, chipping and cracking the 'sphinx' which now looks to be in rather bad shape.

[sblock=renau1g]The skeleton could bite, but it was given an axe and that is what it is using.  You could order it to bite as well.  Since it is mindless you have to keep the wording of your orders simple yet unambiguous. [/sblock]

ooc: Map unchanged.  PCs to act.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"Bevin, get your bee away from Nargon! I will try to help him!" Girgal calls to Bevin, as he advances on Ripclaw to Nargon.
[sblock=ooc]
used Spells: SNA3, Produce Flame

Move to the bee's square, cast spontanously and defensivly 'Freedom of Movement' on Nargon.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2008)

Aram is surprised as his blades are deflected by the creature's armor. Still, he kept up the attack, determined to wear the creature down before Bevin's spell wore off.


*
Three attacks:

Scimitar +1 vrs 'robed stranger': Attack +14, damage 1d6+3/18-20
Scimitar +1 vrs 'robed stranger': Attack +9, damage 1d6+3/18-20
Scimitar +1 vrs 'robed stranger': Attack +14, damage 1d6+3/18-20

(includes +4 attack vrs prone opponent)

AC 25, HP 56/56*


----------



## Leif (Aug 20, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

"Buzz!  Don't bother Nargon, just keep on harrassing the golem!  Good bee, I'm proud of you!"

[sblock=kinem, ooc]Hey, you've got to let me bitch a little bit!   But, nothing personal was intended for sure.  I'm here and playing, aren't I? [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 21, 2008)

Rajah will wait and conserve his energy, realizing his effects have been less than effective.

He'll direct Skelete to bite the construct as well as hit it with the axe.


----------



## kinem (Aug 21, 2008)

Bevin makes hand gestures to shoo the giant bee away.  Though confused, the creature flits around to the other side of the golem.  (ooc: 5' step)

Girgal rides his dinosaur next to Nargon and casts a spell on the half-orc, who is suddenly able to move again.

Aram keeps up his whirling scimitar attacks on the bird-man.  One of the attacks hits, drawing blood, and the creature laughs again in response.

[sblock=buried temple]
	
	



```
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,O....,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....XXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....X.[XXXXXXXDXXXX
,,,,,@.@.@.@.@.O....X.[XB*Ng....A.X
,,,,,..........H..P..R.HSSCCb...*aX
,,,,,@.@.@.@.@.O....X.[XSSCC......X
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....X..XXXXXXXXXXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....XXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,O....,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

, = sand	. = platform or floor
@ = broken column, O = column, H = stairs
X = wall, [ = standing sarcophagus
P = sandy stone pit / dry pool
[ = standing sarcophagus
* = statue
CC 
CC = sphinx-like construct of translucent yellow stone

A = Aram
B = Bevin
g = Girgal + Ripclaw
N = Nargon
R = Rajah + Razor
SS
SS = Skelete

b = giant celestial bee

a = robed bird-man
```
[/sblock]

Nargon to act


----------



## kinem (Aug 25, 2008)

"Thanks, Girgal!" Seeing that the construct is in poor shape, and not wanting to give it any extra opening to attack him by trying to flee, Nargon decides that the best defense is a good offense, and whirls his spiked chain towards the foe, no longer bothering to charge it with magical energy so he can attack more rapidly.  However, his swings miss.

Nargon soon has reason to regret those misses as the 'sphinx' lashes out with its claws, nearly striking Nargon down, and mauling Girgal a bit too.  It also tries to 'bite' Nargon but misses.  Nargon is in very bad shape now.

(ooc: Nargon hp 3/42, Girgal hp 48/59)

The bird-headed man laughs, and then he laughs.

BZZZZ!  The giant bee one again tries to impale the stony construct with its stinger, and misses again.

The troll skeleton once again swings its big frosty adamantine axe in a swift downward arc.

The axe hits the translucent stone 'sphinx' and cleaves the stone apart.  The construct collapses noisily to the ground, a heap of yellowish rubble.

The mindless giant skeleton bites at the stony rubble with its teeth, but is unable to crack the stone that way.

[sblock=buried temple]
	
	



```
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,O....,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....XXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....X.[XXXXXXXDXXXX
,,,,,@.@.@.@.@.O....X.[XB*Ng....A.X
,,,,,..........H..P..R.HSSCCb...*aX
,,,,,@.@.@.@.@.O....X.[XSSCC......X
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....X..XXXXXXXXXXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....XXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,O....,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

, = sand	. = platform or floor
@ = broken column, O = column, H = stairs
X = wall, [ = standing sarcophagus
P = sandy stone pit / dry pool
[ = standing sarcophagus
* = statue
CC 
CC = rubble of translucent yellow stone

A = Aram
B = Bevin
g = Girgal + Ripclaw
N = Nargon
R = Rajah + Razor
SS
SS = Skelete

b = giant celestial bee

a = robed bird-man
```
[/sblock]

PCs to act


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 48/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"Hold on, Nargon, I will heal you. Ripclaw, attack the bird-man." Girgal calls out as he gets down from Ripclaw and activates his magic belt.
[sblock=ooc]
used Spells: SNA3, Produce Flame

IC ist still down.
http://krisinchico.brinkster.net/searchroll.asp?username=Girgal#200595
Heals only 13 HP.

Healing Belt, three charges, for Nargon: Healing is 4d8. 

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2008)

Aram growls low, and continues to strike at the strange creature, stepping sideways as he does in hopes that his new position will earn him better results.

*
5' step to the right.

Three attacks:

Scimitar +1 vrs 'robed stranger': Attack +14, damage 1d6+3/18-20
Scimitar +1 vrs 'robed stranger': Attack +9, damage 1d6+3/18-20
Scimitar +1 vrs 'robed stranger': Attack +14, damage 1d6+3/18-20

(includes +4 attack vrs prone opponent)

AC 25, HP 56/56*


----------



## renau1g (Aug 25, 2008)

Seeing that the others have the situation in hand, and knowing that his Skeleton ally would probably get in the way more than he would help, Rajah tells Skelete to stop moving and wait. 

The necromancers steps cautiously down the steps and begins applying some negative energy to the damaged skeleton, shaking his head as he does.

OOC - Begin using Charnel Touch - 3hp 'healed' per touch.


----------



## kinem (Aug 26, 2008)

Ripclaw circles around and tries to leap onto the laughing bird-headed humanoid, but misjudges his timing and his claws are harmlessly deflected by the creature's armor.

Aram fares better however, slipping his blades into the laughing foe.  Despite this the bird-man still laughs.

[sblock=buried temple]
	
	



```
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,O....,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....XXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....X.[XXXXXXXDXXXX
,,,,,@.@.@.@.@.O....X.[XB*Ng.....AX
,,,,,..........H..P....RSSCCb...*aX
,,,,,@.@.@.@.@.O....X.[XSSCC.....rX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....X..XXXXXXXXXXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....XXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,O....,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

, = sand	. = platform or floor
@ = broken column, O = column, H = stairs
X = wall, [ = standing sarcophagus
P = sandy stone pit / dry pool
[ = standing sarcophagus
* = statue
CC 
CC = rubble of translucent yellow stone

A = Aram
B = Bevin
g = Girgal, r = Ripclaw
N = Nargon
R = Rajah + Razor
SS
SS = Skelete

b = giant celestial bee

a = robed bird-man
```
[/sblock]

ooc: Nargon, Bevin to act


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

OOC:  Does Bevin have enough room here to cast _color spray_ or _burning hands_?  Oh, well, _color spray_ probably wouldn't affect a construct, anyway.  Bevin is just about out of magic tricks to perform that would have any chance of a positive outcome.  shrug.


----------



## kinem (Aug 26, 2008)

ooc: Leif, please re-read post #755 - the construct has been destroyed!


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

Sorry, missed that at first!

Revised action:  If Bevin has sufficent room to do so, he casts _Burning Hands_ at the bird-headed dude.  If not, make it _Daze Monster_ instead.

"Why, oh why did I ever leave my nice, comfortable, boring home??  Here am I beset by all manner of fierce beasts and bird-men!  Woe is me!"


----------



## kinem (Aug 26, 2008)

(ooc: The bird-man is still affected by _hideous laughter_, which trumps _daze monster_, so I will assume Bevin just readies an action to cast the spell should the bird-man snap out of it.)

Nargon draws a wand and uses it to heal himself, though this provides just a bit of healing (+3 hp).

The bird-man continues laughing.

Ripclaw keeps attacking the bird-man, getting in a solid rip with his claw.  The bird-man shrieks, but can't stop laughing.

ooc: PCs to act


----------



## Leif (Aug 27, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

OOC:  Excellent call on holding the spell!  Thank you kindly, O Master of the Dungeons!

Bevin will have his spell readied in case it is needed.  He watches all foes carefully, and will make sure that no more of them join in without warning.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2008)

ooc: I think, Nargon should use his fiendish resilience ability (as Jemal had done in the last big fight)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 48/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

Girgal touches the laughing creature once with his still flaming hand as Ripclaw still tries to slash and bite it.
[sblock=ooc]
used Spells: SNA3, Produce Flame

Produce flame, touch range:
att+5, dam 1d6+5 (target -4 on AC for being prone)

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 27, 2008)

Rajah will remain in the back, still healing Skelete, and keeping his eyes peeled for any other hidden threats.


----------



## kinem (Aug 27, 2008)

Girgal reaches out with a flame-covered hand and touches the birdman right in the face.  With a final scream the birdman stops his hideous laughing and stops moving.

[sblock=ooc]critical hit, confirmed.[/sblock]

Girgal's inspection of the robed birdman soon verifies that the creature is dead.

ooc: Combat is over

You notice that some of Nargon's wounds seem to be healing before your eyes.

Soon the giant bee vanishes.

[sblock=ooc]Nargon had already activated fiendish resilience, after the golem first attacked him (post #725), and I have been taking the fast healing into account for his current hp.[/sblock]

[sblock=buried temple]
	
	



```
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,O....,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....XXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....X.[XXXXXXXDXXXX
,,,,,@.@.@.@.@.O....X.[XB*N.....gAX
,,,,,..........H..P....RSSCC....*aX
,,,,,@.@.@.@.@.O....X.[XSSCC.....rX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....X..XXXXXXXXXXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....XXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,O....,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

, = sand	. = platform or floor
@ = broken column, O = column, H = stairs
X = wall, [ = standing sarcophagus
P = sandy stone pit / dry pool
[ = standing sarcophagus
* = statue
CC 
CC = rubble of translucent yellow stone

A = Aram
B = Bevin
g = Girgal, r = Ripclaw
N = Nargon
R = Rajah + Razor
SS
SS = Skelete

a = dead robed bird-man
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 27, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

Bevin waves goodbye to Buzz, and then begins to look around to see if there happen to be any valuables hidden around here.  He doesn't really expect to find any here, but we'd be very remiss if we failed to check!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2008)

Aram takes his shiny spectacles from his pack and places them over his eyes, and then kneels to search the body of the bird-creature, looking for valuables or clues as to who or what the thing is. Once done, he moves to aid Bevin in searching the rest of the chamber.


*Search +15*


----------



## renau1g (Aug 27, 2008)

Rajah smiles as the others begin their cursory checks of the room and focuses on healing Skelete back to full unlife. After that task is over, Rajah will walk into the room and say "So, anything interesting? Also, perhaps Skelete in front is the most efficient way to move?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 27, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

Bevin says, "It really makes no difference to me who goes in the front rank.  As long as it's not ME!!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

Girgal uses one charge of his wand to heal himself and looks at the others, if they need healing.
[sblock=ooc]
used Spells: SNA3, Produce Flame, enhance wildshape

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 28, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Girgal would be at 57/59 hp after one use of the wand.
Nargon is at 33/42 after fast healing.[/sblock]

"I could use a bit more healing" Nargon admits.  He inspects the frescoes on the walls.

At the far end of the hall, in front of where the bird-man was killed,  is a small raised platform, upon which stands a golden statue of a vulture-headed man - obviously depicting the same race as that of the bird-man.  The statue is not solid gold, merely bronze covered with gold-leaf, as you can see from several areas that are worn or scraped.  Tapping reveals that the statue is largely hollow.  If it could be carried somehow and brought to a major city, the ancient statue could no doubt fetch several thousand gold.

Around its base are broken bits of stone. Examination shows these to be parts of a statue or statues - some of the bits resemble parts of a man while others suggest an insect.

Aram searches the dead bird-man and finds a chain shirt underneath the robe.  It looks to be of typical workmanship, neither ancient nor especially well made.  He notices that there is no spell-component pouch to be found on the corpse.

Searching the area, he finds that on the wall behind the statue, there is a panel that juts out a bit.  Tugging on it he finds that it seems able to swing out.  Evidently this is the secret door by which the bird-man entered the room after the fight with the construct had started.

[sblock=buried temple]
	
	



```
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,O....,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....XXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....X.[XXXXXXXDXXXX
,,,,,@.@.@.@.@.O....X.[X.*.....NgAX
,,,,,..........H..P.....SSCC..R.*a$
,,,,,@.@.@.@.@.O....X.[XSSCC..B..rX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....X..XXXXXXXXXXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....XXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,O....,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

, = sand	. = platform or floor
@ = broken column, O = column, H = stairs
X = wall, [ = standing sarcophagus
P = sandy stone pit / dry pool
[ = standing sarcophagus
* = statue
CC 
CC = rubble of translucent yellow stone

D = door
$ = secret door

A = Aram
B = Bevin
g = Girgal, r = Ripclaw
N = Nargon
R = Rajah + Razor
SS
SS = Skelete

a = dead robed bird-man
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 28, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

Girgal uses another charge on Nargon.

"Anyone of you interested in carraying the statue away? But we don't have the time anyway. I doubt that this was the wizard we seek." He speaks to the others.
[sblock=ooc]
used Spells: SNA3, Produce Flame, enhance wildshape

Lesser Vigor (CL1) gives Fast Healing 1 for 11 round.
Girgal and Nargon should becompletely healed at the end of the spell.

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 28, 2008)

"So, anything else interesting around here or are we ok to move on?" Rajah asks the others.

If they agree he'll direct Skelete to walk through the secret door.


----------



## Leif (Aug 28, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

"Now how about that?  Here's something that you don't see every day:  A Giant Skeleton leading a Dwarf into an underground passageway!"  Bevin seems inordinately amused.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 28, 2008)

"Well, you don't see a beardless dwarf every day now do you?" Rajah replies, joining in the amusement


----------



## Leif (Aug 28, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

"Aye, aye, laddie!  Give me a day or two to work on that one.  I'm a-sproutin' as quickly as I can!"  

OOC:  Bevin has stopped his shaving (barbaric practice, that!) and should have a day or maybe two day's worth of stubble, which for a Dwarf might be quits substantial.


----------



## kinem (Aug 29, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]My bad WD.  IIRC the party should now be at full hp.[/sblock]

The giant skeleton is barely able to squeeze past the rectangular opening in the stone wall where the secret door was.

Beyond that doorway is a small chamber.  It is dark but Aram's everburning torch reveals no waiting inhabitants.

To the left of the doorway is a table with a stool in front of it and some papers spread out on it, as well as a mirror.  Beyond the table, a passageway heads off to the north.

[sblock=buried temple]
	
	



```
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,O....,,,             X.X
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....XXXX             X.X
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....X.[XXXXXXXDXXXXXXX.X
,,,,,@.@.@.@.@.O....X.[X.*.....NgAXXTT.X
,,,,,..........H..P.......CC....*a$..SSX
,,,,,@.@.@.@.@.O....X.[X..CC...BRrXX.SSX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....X..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....XXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,O....,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

, = sand	. = platform or floor
@ = broken column, O = column, H = stairs
X = wall, [ = standing sarcophagus
P = sandy stone pit / dry pool
[ = standing sarcophagus
* = statue
CC 
CC = rubble of translucent yellow stone
TT = table

D = door
$ = secret door

A = Aram
B = Bevin
g = Girgal, r = Ripclaw
N = Nargon
R = Rajah + Razor
SS
SS = Skelete

a = dead robed bird-man
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 29, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

Bevin inspects both sides of the papers.  While he is there he looks over the mirror, too.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 29, 2008)

Girgal stands at the entrance of the room, looking and hearing for danger from the outside.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 29, 2008)

Aram moves to the passage leading out of the room, cocking his head as he listens for any sounds of further denizens of the ruins.

*Listen +6*


----------



## renau1g (Aug 29, 2008)

Rajah will send Razor invisibly ahead to scope out the scene, while he assists Bevin, if possible, in his investigations.


----------



## kinem (Aug 30, 2008)

Aram doesn't hear anything from the passage, though he does detect a faint strange and unpleasant smell.

Upon closer examination, the table also holds a small bag, which contains what appear to be five cut and polished diamonds.

Nargon enters the room as well and begins to look at the papers, of which there are dozens.  "I can read these due to my magic" he explains. "Though it will take some time to examine them thoroughly, at least some of it seems to be notes about this place.  Descriptions of the statues, coffins, and so on."

The quasit vanishes and the reappears a short while later.  "There's a small stone cavern. At the far end is a nasty pit - hot, stinky.  In the cave itself are some bones.  Some kind of glow from something there, from the bones.  And a pool of water.  That's it, 'master' Rajah."

[sblock=buried temple]
	
	



```
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,              XXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,            XXX.#X
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,           XX.&.XX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,           Xp...X
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,           XXX.XX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,O....,,,             X.X
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....XXXX             X.X
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....X.[XXXXXXXDXXXXXXX.X
,,,,,@.@.@.@.@.O....X.[X.*........XXTTAX
,,,,,..........H..P.......CC....*agBRSSX
,,,,,@.@.@.@.@.O....X.[X..CC.....rXXNSSX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....X..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,....XXXX
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,O....,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

, = sand	. = platform or floor
@ = broken column, O = column, H = stairs
X = wall, [ = standing sarcophagus
P = sandy stone pit / dry pool
[ = standing sarcophagus
* = statue
CC 
CC = rubble of translucent yellow stone
TT = table

p = pool
& = bones
# = pit

D = door
$ = secret door

A = Aram
B = Bevin
g = Girgal + secret door, r = Ripclaw
N = Nargon
R = Rajah + Razor
SS
SS = Skelete

a = dead robed bird-man
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 30, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

"Ooooh!  Diamonds!  I'll put these somewhere safe.  We might need to sell them to divide them evenly among us.  Unless, that is, we find a few more like them!"  Bevin will stash the bag in a secure place on his person for now.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2008)

"Well, let us investigate this side chamber." Aram nods to the passage that Rajah's familiar had explored, and begins moving in that direction.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"One of us or at least Rajah's sevant should guard the entrance." Girgal says.
[sblock=ooc]
used Spells: SNA3, Produce Flame, enhance wildshape

Lesser Vigor (CL1) gives Fast Healing 1 for 11 round.
Girgal and Nargon should becompletely healed at the end of the spell.

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 1, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

"Well, I guess I could volunteer to guard the entrance," says Bevin bravely.


----------



## kinem (Sep 2, 2008)

Nargon stashes the papers and accompanies Aram into the small cavern, which is much as the quasit described it.

There is the smell of rot here, which seems stronger near the dark shaft at the far end of the chamber.

Nargon begins to sift through the piled bones.  They apparently belonged to what was a combination of man and insect. The bones appear to have been deliberately broken apart.

Nargon's searching reveals the skull of the creature at the bottom of the pile.  It is upside down and transfixed to the stone cave floor by a glowing, flashing crystal spike.  "Are you thinking what I'm thinking?" Nargon asks Aram.


----------



## Leif (Sep 2, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

"What's there?  What do you see?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 2, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"My mindspeak abilities are not strong enough to be completely sure what you think, but I think the crystal spike is the focus of some evil magic.

Bevin, here is a strange skeleton an a stranger crystal spike." Girgal says.
[sblock=ooc]
used Spells: SNA3, Produce Flame, enhance wildshape

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2008)

Aram nods at Nargon, and then kneels beside the crystal spike. He pulls the crystal hilt from his pouch and moves it beside the spike, watching the light flashing from the two items, and tries to determine if the spike is really the blade of the crystal daggger.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 2, 2008)

Rajah looks over the skeletal remains with an appraising eye. _"Hmmm...perhaps these could be put to good use"_ he thinks to himself while the others investigate the spike.


----------



## kinem (Sep 2, 2008)

The crystal dagger hilt Aram holds flashes in unison with the 'spike'.

The crystal spike doesn't look like a cutting blade, as it lacks a sharp edge.  But it does have a flat surface on the top end, as you might expect from the flat surface of the crystal hilt, and presumably has a pointy end on the bottom that pierces the cavern stone.  It's about the right size and appears to be of the same kind of crystal.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 2, 2008)

"Looks right," says Aram to Nargon, and anyone else that may be listening. "Now, if I can just get it loose..." continues the dervish, wrapping a hand around the crystal and giving the spike a hard pull. 

"YOINK!"


----------



## kinem (Sep 2, 2008)

With a firm yank, Aram pulls the crystal spike out from the ground and the skull.  The crystals continue to flash.

BOOM! There is a sudden crash like a thunderclap.

The ground shakes and the bones begin to slide back together.

The skull speaks in a hollow, booming voice, “*Ha, mortals! You have freed me! Flee for your lives!*”

Even as you watch the skeleton, flesh begins to regrow on its body.

The entire chamber begins to crack and shift. Debris crashes from the ceiling and a burst of howling screams comes from the pit. Fire, steam, smoke, and the stench of rot rise from the shaft.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 3, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"We should better go... I hope my magic can delay this thing!"

[sblock=ooc]
used Spells: SNA3, Produce Flame, enhance wildshape

 Tries to summon spirtt jaws to delay reconstruction of the 'thing'  
Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2008)

Aram swears explosively, his words enough to make an orc blush. He puts his booted foot to the skull, kicking it toward the foul-smelling pit, in hopes that it will tumble in and delay or stop the strange creature from knitting back together. As debris begins to fall from the ceiling, the dervish turns to flee the chamber. "GET OUT OF HERE!" he yells at his companions, even as he makes a beeline for the exit.


----------



## Leif (Sep 3, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

When Bevin hears Aram's bloodcurdling oath emanating from within the chamber, his hair almost stands on end, and enormous beads of sweat erupt from his forehead.  "THAT can't be good!" he says.  Bevin takes as much cover as he can in the room he is currently in, and readies _Burning Hands_ to be cast.  

OOC:  Criminy!  Our lives are on the line here, and I'm forced to go with a bloody First Level spell!!


----------



## renau1g (Sep 3, 2008)

Rajah's reaction is quite different to the others, while they run from the creature in panic, the necromancer stares in wonder at the power of this undead. 

_"Oh, how I'd love to study this creature..."_ Rajah thinks to himself, but realizing the others are leaving he follows suit, ordering Skelete to follow him.

"Let's get out of here, we'd be better to combat this creature outside!" Rajah shouts as he follows Aram


----------



## Rhun (Sep 3, 2008)

"Combat hell!!!" says Aram, pausing long enough to turn and grab hold of Rajah to help pull him along. "The cave is collapsing!"


----------



## kinem (Sep 4, 2008)

Girgal summons the giant spirit jaws, but the jaws don't target the rapidly reassembling bones; they just float.

Aram attempts to kick the skull into the pit, but it's like kicking a stone wall; he can't budge it.

His observation is quite correct; the shaking is getting worse as the cave begins to collapse.

The scorpion-man skeleton, by now mostly intact, cries “*Flee now! While you can!*”

A large section of the cavern ceiling falls, almost blocking the exit.  However, the party squeezes past it and races outside.

The scorpion-man does not follow.  As you run out, you think you see him turn towards the pit, rather than towards the exit.

[sblock=the original scorpion king]

[/sblock]

As the earthquake continues the party runs out into the evening air as the passages crumble behind you with loud crashes.

Finally the dust settles.  The sands have almost swallowed what remained of the lost temple.  When the next big sandstorm comes, perhaps no visible trace will remain of what once stood here.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 4, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

Girgal looks a bit shocked as he speaks to the others: "Ok, this was... surprising. What do we do next? Besides freeing ancient evils..."

[sblock=ooc]
used Spells: SNA3, Produce Flame, enhance wildshape, spirit jaws

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 4, 2008)

Rajah is doubled over with his hands on his knees, attempting to catch his breath. "Haven't...had...to...run...like...that in ... a long time" Rajah says, with a sigh.

Finally composing himself, Rajah turns towards the group "Well, at least it didn't follow us and it seemed to head back towards that pit of despair and torment. So does that crystal match your hilt Aram?" the necromancer asks


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2008)

Aram catches his breath quickly, being in prime athletic shape as he is. "That was must unexpected. At least that beast, whatever it was, is trapped beneath the rock."

At Rajah's words, the dervish considers the crystal spike and hilt that he holds in his hands. After a moment's consideration, he tries to attach the spike to the dagger handle.


----------



## kinem (Sep 4, 2008)

Aram holds the two flashing crystals against each other, setting the flat surface of the 'spike' against the flat side of the hilt.  There is a sudden very bright flash, and then the flashing stops.  The two pieces, no longer glowing, have now joined seamlessly.

Aram takes a few practice swings with the crystal dagger, and he finds it to be a bit unwieldy - it's not weighted like a typical dagger.

Nargon says "At least we all got out.  Too bad about the ancient temple, but I still have the notes we found."

The party returns to the caravan's camp for the night, while Nargon works on reading the many pages of notes.

After a while he gathers the party and tells you what he's discovered.

"The flying monkey was a servant of the bird-man, Apatu.  He's the one who wrote the notes.  He hated humans and hoped to restore the past glory of his people.

From his studies, he believed the scorpion man was a powerful Immortal, whose job was to guard the Gate, which I guess was the pit.  We were lucky to get away.  I don't think the scorpion man intended to kill us.  Maybe he caused the earthquake in order to cover the pit."

(ooc: In the morning the party will set out again across the desert, I assume.)


----------



## renau1g (Sep 4, 2008)

"Well, I'm glad that we don't have to deal with that threat now, it's good that the monkey was a servant of this creature and not the Master that we are looking for. Our greatest asset will be stealth, I think" Rajah says to the others, while they are getting ready for travels in the morning.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 5, 2008)

Nargon nods "Fortunate indeed, though something tells me that the repurcussions of what we have done will be felt, and likely sooner than later.  For now though, we'd best be on with our Mission.  And I don't think it would be a good idea to speak about this scorpion man or our part in his 'rejuvenation' with anyone around here." *Said when he's sure there's nobody around to overhear*

[sblock=ooc]
Thanks for NPCing Nargon.  sorry bout the delays.(And in the middle of a fight no less, how rude of me.  )
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 5, 2008)

"If what Nargon says is true, then I have to give my thanks for the collapse of the cave. Fighting immortal beasts just isn't my idea of a good time." Aram smiles at the others."And while the ruins were an interesting diversion, I too agree that it is time to carry on with our mission. The desert awaits."


----------



## Leif (Sep 6, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

"I admit to being somewhat confused by all that has happened to us and what our next course of action should be.  Tell you what:  I'll just follow along and try to help as best I can.  How will that be?"  Bevin looks somewhat lost, but eager to proceed.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 6, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

Girgal just says: "Come on, let's do our job. But I still wonder, where the master of the caught familiar is. I still don't think it was the bird-man."

[sblock=ooc]
used Spells: SNA3, Produce Flame, enhance wildshape, spirit jaws

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Sep 9, 2008)

Despite Girgal's misgivings, the party informs Caravan Master Lamshar that the area has been made safe.  He thanks you profusely.

In the morning the party sets out again, heading west on your mounts, for Lamshar has allowed you to keep the camels.  You are equipped with small, portable tents and about a week's supply of food and water.  Lamshar has shared a few pointers on the lay of the land, though you still have only a vague idea of how to find the pass across the western mountains.

After a few days' ride, the heat grows even worse, as you were warned to expect, for you are entering the worst part of the Sind Desert, “The Plain of Fire.” Here the temperatures are painfully hot during the day and seem only a little cooler during the night. The area is a large lava plain with many sharp rocks and blowing sand. There are no oases or wells anywhere, and only a few dried-out plants.

In the distance you notice a flying creature.  It is but a small spot on the horizon, but given the distance, it must be a large creature.  It resembles the wyvern but nearly blends into the blue sky - it is a blue dragon.

The dragon seem not to notice the party, as it flies past you on the north side, heading east, without ever coming close.

Despite that scare, night falls without further incident, and the party sets out again in the morning.

As you are travelling that next late afternoon, you notice that a low haze hovers above the ground ahead. An hour later, you can tell the haze is actually a large cloud. As you approach, the cloud resolves itself into a huge boiling mass of dust. Now you can begin to make out a faint sound, a sort of low rumble, that slowly rises and falls. As it grows nearer, the cloud now appears to be several miles across.

It reminds you of the time you saw the group of bandits approaching, but this is much larger.  A massive army is heading this way!

It is too late to ride out of its way, but suddenly, a small cave mouth appears ahead in a small gully.  Perhaps you haven't been noticed yet by the approaching army, as the army is too far away for you to make out any individual figures.

What do you do?


----------



## Leif (Sep 9, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

OOC:  Is the cave mouth large enough for us to ride our camels inside?  If it is that obvious, how can we hope to escape detection by the oncoming horde in there?  Ahh, well, no matter I suppose.  Perhaps we can hide around a corner or something.

"Quickly, friends!  Let us shelter in yonder cave and avoid the army that descends like the wind upon us!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

Girgal calls: "Let's try to hide in there. It was close enough the last time, and this group is much bigger!" And he moves toward the entrance, trying to remember any creatures that would live in a cave like this...

[sblock=ooc]

Know nature: +11, Hide+11

used Spells: 

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Sep 9, 2008)

Girgal can't think of many normal animals that would lair in the middle of the desert - unless you count giant scorpions and snakes - but certainly there are any number of monsters that might use such a cave.

As luck would have it, this cave proves to be uninhabited, about 50' deep and large enough to fit the whole party.

Girgal doesn't see any tracks leading into the cave - until the party enters.  Working quickly, and with some help from the others, he tries to brush them away - painting the party into a corner, as it were.

Fortunately the cave is at the bottom of a small ravine, which helps conceal the party from those who don't bother climbing down.

Huddled in the cave you can hear the army, overhead - this seems to go on for hours.  Some of the deep, gruff voices could be trolls or other giants.  In all likelihood, you are now surrounded by the main body of the Master's army.

Occasionally you can catch glimpses of creatures moving at the top of the ravine: men, bugbears, goblins on dire wolves, a giant of some type, and trolls. Many of the creatures come to the gully and throw refuse into it, including some dead bodies - men and goblins.

From somewhere, a few buzzards flock to the ravine and begin feeding.  The cave begins to fill with the odor of rot.

Finally, night falls.  You can see the glow of fires beyond the edge of the gully. The buzzards have left, so if you decide to leave the cave and investigate, you can probably do so without making any noticeable noise.


----------



## Leif (Sep 9, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

Bevin, ever sneaky, restless, and reckless, creeps to the edge of the ravine to have a look at what's out there.

Bevin's skills:  Move Silently +8; Hide +8; Climb +8; Spot +9; Appraise +8 ??


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 9, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"Perhaps I can spy in animal form. Bevin, do you know any invisibility spell or something alike?" Girgal speaks to the others.

[sblock=ooc]
Are the buzzards small sized or smaller?

Hide+11, move silently +9

used Spells: 

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 9, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*



Walking Dad said:


> "Perhaps I can spy in animal form. Bevin, do you know any invisibility spell or something alike?"speaks to the others.



"Shhhhhhh!"  Bevin then whispers huskily to Garagos, "No, I don't know that spell or anything similar.  I rely on my skills to do things like this."  Bevin then continues sneaking as stated in a previous post.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2008)

Aram remains in the cave, letting Bevin and Girgal take the risks of scouting for a change. He remained wary, though. If they brought the enemy horde down upon them, he'd either have to help or sneak away in the confusion...


----------



## Leif (Sep 9, 2008)

OOC:  If Bevin knew what was going through Aram's mind, he'd say, "Just sneak away, that's what I'd do!"


----------



## kinem (Sep 10, 2008)

Bevin notices that the human and goblin corpses that were thrown into the ravine show signs of having been slain by sword thrusts.

[sblock=ooc]NPCing Rajah for a bit as renau1g can't post this week.[/sblock]

Rajah decides to stay in the cave but sends Razor to explore invisibly.  "Be careful" he tells the demon "and don't stray too far."

Rajah also mutters to himself "I bet they'd notice if I took those corpses ... What rotten luck, stuck in this stinky cave, surrounded by enemies!  And I can't even practice my necromancy!  Oh why me, what did I do to deserve this?"

Peeking out carefully, Bevin sees that ten yards from the top of the gully is a small camp of five nomad soldiers dressed in robes and armed with swords.

Beyond them, the plain is dotted with fires for several miles. The nearest fire beyond the soldiers is 100 yards away.

Further in the distance he notices something odd - a small fort or something that certainly hadn't been there earlier in the day.

As Bevin watches the five men, he notices that they mainly watch the nearest other campfire rather than the ravine. He sees a goblin wander into the nomads' camp from that direction, only to be driven off with small rocks, insults, and sword waving by the soldiers.

Finally, the men bed down. Only one man remains awake, apparently on watch to look out for thieves and cut-throats in the night among his fellow soldiers, but he watches mainly in the direction of the goblins' camp.


----------



## Leif (Sep 10, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

Bevin makes mental notes of the position of every foe that he sees, and then quietly and carefully rejoins the party.  

"Well, men, here's what I saw: Ten yards from the top of the gully is a small camp of five nomad soldiers dressed in robes and armed with swords.  Beyond them, the plain is dotted with fires for several miles. The nearest fire beyond the soldiers is 100 yards away.  Further in the distance there was something odd - a small fort or something that certainly wasn't there earlier in the day, and as I watched the five men, I noticed that they were mainly watching the nearest other campfire rather than the ravine. I saw a goblin wander into the nomads' camp from that direction, only to be driven off with small rocks, insults, and sword-waving by the soldiers.  After awhile, the men bedded down. Only one man remained awake, apparently on watch to look out for thieves and cut-throats in the night among his fellow soldiers, but he was watching mainly in the direction of the goblins' camp.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 10, 2008)

"So, anyone got a plan how to escape this situation? Or do I have to disguise myself as a goblin, shoot one of the nomads and hide to bring them to fight each other?"


----------



## Leif (Sep 10, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

"One thing that I have noticed about our enemies is that they seem to mistrust everyone, even their comrades-in-arms, or maybe ESPECIALLY their comrades-in-arms.  If only their was some way that we could turn their lack of trust to our advantage in combat, we'd be at least halfway to defeating them!  

Your plan is sound, Girgal, but I would not want to see you risk yourself by doing this.  Maybe there is another, safer, way that we could accomplish the same thing?  Ideas, anyone?"


----------



## kinem (Sep 11, 2008)

"The real problem is the rest of the army, not the five nomads" Rajah observes.  "I'm more curious about that new fort you said you saw."


----------



## Leif (Sep 11, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

"Yes, it defies logic to think that they could build such a structure in so short a time.  But we need to get a better look in order to determine its true nature.  Is it just a large tent?  Or a desert mirage?  Or are we facing some unknown Arcane Architectural Power?  And are we to suppose that the entire enemy force is broken up into small groups like these nearest five?  That seems both unlikely and foolish, but maybe we can take advantage of our position now, and eliminate and, basically replace, these sentries without the main force being the wiser."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 15, 2008)

Aram shakes his head. "Our goal should be to avoid detection. Our mission is not to engage and defeat this army. Our mission is to find the 'Master' and stop him, in hopes that without his presence the army will fall apart on itself, and turn on each other."


----------



## Leif (Sep 15, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

"Indeed, Aram, I agree that we should be about the essence of our primary mission.  But, consider this:  Where are we most likely to find this Master?  Would it not be at the very heart of this vast enemy force?  And would not we be more able to easily reach that heart if we were disguised as just another war band in their army?"


----------



## Leif (Sep 15, 2008)

Double post, SORRY!


----------



## renau1g (Sep 15, 2008)

"Well, if we try to replace them, what if they know our identities? A simple divination spell could detect us, and they know what we look like after the battle with the riders. However, it might allow us to get through some of the outlying rabble and reach that fort of theirs also. Perhaps we can wait on a decision to see what Razor uncovers?" Rajah suggests diplomatically.


----------



## Leif (Sep 15, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

"We can always alter our appearances, superficially, at least.  Why would they use a resource like a spell on someone that was apparently fighting on their side?  Ok, maybe they would if they suspected that we were not what we seemed, but work with me here, ok?  Getting through the outlying rabble with minimal difficulty is what I consider to be our immediate goal at the moment.  I share your hope that Razor will bring us a favorable report soon."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 15, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"I'm with Bevin. We should wait for the scout before starting the hunt!" Girgal speaks to the others.

[sblock=ooc]
Are the buzzards small sized or smaller?

Hide+11, move silently +9

used Spells: 

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Sep 15, 2008)

The wait for Razor's return stretches on. Rajah had told the quasit not to go too far - should he not have returned by now?  Could he have been caught?

Finally a faint flapping of wings announces the demon's arrival.  He turns visible.

"I was careful, 'master' Rajah.  A sizable army out there - thousands of men, goblins and orcs, and monsters of all kinds.  Giants and such mostly.  Some I didn't recognize.  There are even some of those vulture-headed guys.

It may interest you to know that the Darokin army, the one that was sent into the desert to fight these guys, has already been fought and - if the desert men aren't just boasting - 'destroyed to the last man'.

There's some kind of wooden building - like a little fort - on big long wheels.  The men seem very proud of it, saying it can crush anything.

Everyone in the army seems loyal to the Master, but he isn't here with them."

Razor seems rather proud of himself as well, to have gathered so much information.

[sblock=Walking Dad]The buzzards are gone now but, yes, they were small.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 16, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

"Felas, I think we're in trouble!  Anyone have any idea what we should do now?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 16, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"This army is a beast to big to hunt for our pack. We have to go for the head of the snake. We should let the army pass and continue our search thereafter." Girgal speaks to the others.

[sblock=ooc]


Hide+11, move silently +9

used Spells: 

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 16, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

"So, Girgal, you're saying that we should just hunker here in relative security, assuming that we are not discovered, until the entire enemy force has passed?  I like the way your mind works, my diminutive friend!"


----------



## renau1g (Sep 16, 2008)

"I must agree with him as well. There's no chance of us defeating these foes alone, especially if they've already defeated our 'comrades' in the main army. Let's wait for them to pass and strike out after they're gone." Rajah agrees


----------



## Leif (Sep 16, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

"I would just add one thing:  As this enemy force moves past us, the center of the army, and, therefore, the leaders, will eventually come right near to us.  If we are watching, then when that occurs, we may be able to strike a telling blow to the enemy force by beheading this snake before it can strike us."


----------



## renau1g (Sep 16, 2008)

"But Razor already noted that the Master isn't there, so it wouldn't be quite so telling a blow master Bevin" Rajah says with a smile.


----------



## Leif (Sep 16, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

"Right you are, Master Rajah, but every serpent, snake, and worm must have a head.  A force this large, in my judgment, would require quite a powerful leader to be capable of any sort of coordinated action."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 17, 2008)

Aram adds his voice to those of the others. "I agree with Rajah and Girgal. We should allow the army to continue on their way. We are after the Master, not his subordinates."


----------



## Leif (Sep 17, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

Bevin says no more, but, inwardly, he doubts their chances of defeating the Master without doing battle with at least some of his lieutenants, which seems to be the intent of the party's present lack of action.  He knows that it would be useless to try to do battle with such a large force as this, but also thinks that the Leader of this force must, necessarily, be someone of great value to the Master, and his demise would hurt the Master greatly, in Bevin's personal opinion.


----------



## kinem (Sep 19, 2008)

The party, having reached a decision - though it is not unanimous - to try to stay hidden, huddles in the cave throughout the night.

In the morning, you hear a lot of voices as the army pulls up camp and continues on its march.  As this wears on you note the gruff voices of ogres, and some languages you don't recognize, among the others.

The position of the cave in the gully seems well suited to protect you from discovery until a large lizardlike beast pokes its snout into the gully, staring hungrily at the corpses.

The beast's rider, not wanting to waste time, commands it to move along around the gully.  Fortunately for the party, the beast complies.

The army's march above seems to go on for an eternity, but eventually the voices die away.  Still the party remains hidden, just in case.

Finally, in the afternoon, you get out and prepare to resume your travel towards the land of the Master beyond the mountains.

You notice many types of tracks.  Perhaps most distubing is the wide, flat trail that must have been left by the 'rolling fort'.

Travelling along you see the debris the army has left behind - dead bodies, broken equipment, and the ashes of fires.

As a matter of fact, this trail of debris is the salvation of the party.  By following it, you figure, you are able to trace back the route towards the Great Pass, which is the only way to cross the great Black Mountains which loom along the western edge of the Sind Desert.  You notice that the trail does decrease as you go along, both due to blowing sand but also no doubt because the army had grown as forces joined it in the desert, but nonetheless it seems certain that a sizable force did come all way from the Master's lands through the Pass.

After a few more days the landscape changes noticably.  The mountain foothills are different from the desert hills: bent and twisted pine grows on the land, and streams flow through the area, carrying water from the Black Mountains beyond. The hills are very rugged, cut with ravines and bluffs. The ground, though covered with trees and grass, is dusty and rocky. Girgal discerns the presence of antelope and other small game. The air is somewhat cooler than the desert below, although the temperatures are still uncomfortably hot. To the west, the tops of the Black Mountains rise above the horizon, their peaks often disappearing into banks of icy clouds. Even from this distance, you can tell the peaks are tall, jagged, and icy.

The massive mountain range is one of the highest and most dangerous mountain chains in the known lands. Its peaks are permanently ice covered, and large glaciers fill many of the high valleys. From a distance the mountains appear white and dull blue.  Most of the mountain land is well above the treeline, even above the highest of the meadows that cover the lower slopes.

Travel through the mountains is nearly impossible: as Girgal know, any traveller who tries to climb through the mountains will confront a lack of food, snow-covered crevasses, avalanches, cliffs, cunning monsters, freezing cold, and air so thin he cannot breathe. If you attempt to cross at some place other than a pass, you will most likely die.

The party marches on, encouraged only by the trail of debris as you approach the forbidding mountains, with food suplemented by hunting as your supplies have run out.

Your party is travelling through a light stand of trees that grow near the base of a rocky bluff. Travel is difficult: the trees and loose shale force you to detour often. As you finally reach the top of a low ridge, you discover a large, bowl-shaped clearing on the other side. At the lower, far end are four giant-sized statues.

Their features are nearly worn away, and it is difficult to tell that but you think they are carved to represent old men. Each stands with his hands folded in front of him.

Shortly after you enter the clearing, the leftmost statue says, in a whispering voice, “Look! Someone enters our valley. Who is it?”

Soon another statue speaks up in a low voice.  “Some travellers. What do they want?”

“They want to hurt us,” the third replies.

The last one says, “Quiet. Then they will not see us.”


----------



## Leif (Sep 19, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

Bevin is amazed by the voice of the statue.  He is very still, hoping that their speech will continue, and he creeps carefully up behind them.

Move silently check = 1d20+8 = 27 (woah!)
move silently check as Bevin creeps up on talking statues (1d20+8=27)


----------



## kinem (Sep 19, 2008)

ooc: What is the rest of the party doing?

"Stay back, man of mortal clay. This is our sacred ground!” one of the statues declares as Bevin approaches.

[sblock=Leif]As Bevin silently but visibly creeps behind the statues, he notices a small cave in back of them.  It's dark but he's a dwarf.  He sees that there are four large drums in the cave, and notices a disheveled man scurrying from behind one to behind another.[/sblock]

Another statue says “Speak what you want, mortal. All who come to us
are fulfilled!”


----------



## Leif (Sep 20, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

Bevin stops as soon as the statue tell him to do so.  Looking in the cave, he sees the scurrying man, looks at his friends and points to the cave as if to indicate that there is someone, or something in there. He says, "Oh Great and Wise statue, tell me, please, who is the man in the cave?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 20, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

Girgal watches Bevin, but lets do him the talk. Animals and plants are more to his liking. Let the wizard speak to constructs.


----------



## kinem (Sep 20, 2008)

[sblock=Leif]The man scurries behind another of the drums.[/sblock]

There is a low, maniacal giggle.  Another statue says "All mortals are like born prisoners in a cave!  Able to see only shadows on the wall, they mistake these for reality."


----------



## Leif (Sep 20, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

"Yes, you are no doubt correct, Wise Statue.  Please enlighten us, poor feeble mortals of flesh that we are.  Who is the creature in your cave, anyway?"


----------



## kinem (Sep 21, 2008)

[sblock=Leif]The man returns to his previous position.

It almost seems to you that the statue's voices are coming from the cave.[/sblock]

The statue which had previously spoken says "You have your answer, mortal.  Now leave!  Do not provoke our wrath!"

For the rest of the party: Looking at the statues, you notice that while the voice clearly seems to originate from one statue or the other, their mouths do not move.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 21, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

Girgal concentrates on Bevin, the dwarf hears Girgal in his mind: "Perhaps this is a trick. The mouths of the statues don't move. Per haps the 'prisoners' are mages."


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

Bevin looks at Girgal and nods.  He then points inside the cave, indicating that some one of them should slip inside and deal with whomever is there, and, to provide a distraction to cover the sounds of their movement, Bevin begins speculating in a loud voice about what manner of stone the statues are made, as he walks to the opposite side of the cave from which they will approach.  (If they take my hint.)  "Yes, you see, stonework is in my very blood!  I am very interested in what manner of stone can be imbued with such life!  You almost never see any granite that can generate much of a pulse for very long, but, now feldspar!  Ah, there's a stone of life!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 22, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

Girgal, using Bevin's distraction, tries to move silent and unseen into the cave.
ooc: Hide+11, Move Silently+9


----------



## renau1g (Sep 22, 2008)

Rajah is not very stealthy and rather than attempt with disastrous results, he'll attempt to aid Bevin's distraction. He directs Razor to go investigate the caves, invisibly, and see if hidden threats lie in wait.

"Aye, master dwarf. Although the stonework is not in my blood such as yourself, the arcane is my area of expertise and in all of my studies and travels have never seen such stones as these. In fact, if it would be permissable a great stone creations, perhaps you'd allow me to study you? You are truly fascinating" Rajah says, in an equally loud voice. 

[sblock=OOC]
Aid Another - Diplomacy - +5
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 22, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

"ABSOLUTELY, my Dear Rajah!!  The more eyes that we have to obvserve this, the better.   Please, sir, join me here as quickly as you can," continues Bevin is his "outside voice."


----------



## kinem (Sep 22, 2008)

"Very well, mortals. You may look upon us, but do not speak!" a statue 'says'. "For we wish to study creatures of flesh who stand still like silent stones."

Girgal sneaks into the shadowed cave, which looks to be only about 20' deep.  He notes the figure moving around behind the drums.; he does not see anyone else.  The cave man does not seem to have noticed him.


----------



## Leif (Sep 23, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

Bevin watches Girgal out of the corner of his eye, and swallows hard at the statue's words.  "GULP!"  Bevin suppresses his trepidation and waits to see what happens next.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 23, 2008)

Rajah stands as still as the skeletons that haven't received a command from him, he has an air of cool, almost unnaturally calm as he awaits the rocks to be satisfied.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 24, 2008)

Aram shakes his head at the others and descends into the bowl. He moves to investigate the statues himself, while the others examine the cave.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

Girgal, sneaks back to his former position. ooc: Hide+11, Move Silently+9
'I only saw one man in there...' he mindspeaks to the others.
Then he tries to cast magic undetected.


----------



## kinem (Sep 24, 2008)

The man in the cave doesn't seem to notice Girgal.

Girgal doesn't detect any magic on the the statues.

Aram looks up at the huge statues.  They each look similar - an old man with hands folded in front of him, the gray stone now worn and weathered - but each face does have distinct individual features.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 24, 2008)

"Ho, friends!" calls Aram from the bowl where he is examining the statues. "What have you found? These statues appear to be just that...much weathered stone."


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

Still silently concentrating, Girgal looks towards the man in the cave. Even if the statues have no magic aura, perhaps he can discern working magic from the man.


----------



## Leif (Sep 24, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

Bevin is content to wait quietly where he is until more aspects of the present situation resolve into clearer focus.  (_ie_,  He just ain't sure what to do yet!)


----------



## kinem (Sep 25, 2008)

“Insults!  DO NOT provoke our wrath, desert mortal!” a statue declares.

There is a loud noise - a tremendous, echoing BOOM from the statues!

"Go now and do not return!"

[sblock=WD]There is a faint magic within the cave.[/sblock]

[sblock=Leif]The man in the cave pulled on a rope, causing rocks to fall simultaneously onto each of the four drums in the cave, which was the source of the noise.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 25, 2008)

Aram looks about at the loud boom, but seeing no threat, the dervish merely shrugs and waits for his companions.


----------



## Leif (Sep 25, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

Bevin goes close to Aram, tells him to bend down, and then Bevin whispers, "Don't look now, but the guy in the cave caused the noise."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 25, 2008)

"Hmmm, really?" The dervish scratches at the scruff on his chin as he considers. "Well then, let's go talk to the man in the cave." With that said, Aram moves quickly to climb up into the entrance to the cave to see who or what this man is.


----------



## Leif (Sep 25, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

Bevin quickly trails close behind Aram, thankful to have the Dervish to lead the way.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 25, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

Girgal stays for now at his chosen position.

[sblock=ooc]
Hide+11, move silently +9

used Spells: -

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Sep 26, 2008)

The statues begin to scream wildly.

The disheveled man in the dark cave is doing the screaming, of course.  "Don't come any closer! Don't hurt us again!" he wails.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 26, 2008)

"What is the meaning of this?" questions Aram, walking further into the cave toward the man. "We mean you no harm. We are simple travelers. Tell me, though: Who has hurt you?"


----------



## Leif (Sep 26, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

Bevin clears his throat loudly to get Aram's attention, and then whistles and taps his temple, indicating that he thinks the man in the cave is "not playing with a full deck."


----------



## kinem (Sep 26, 2008)

"Stay out!" the man shouts. "No one hurts us!  Not again!  We are mighty stone, not the weak flesh of men!  Go back to your evil Master!"


----------



## renau1g (Sep 26, 2008)

"We serve no Master, please come out to speak with us and we can protect you from him" Rajah calls out from his position, staying back as his appearance lends little to his claim.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 26, 2008)

Aram raises an eyebrow at the mention of the Master. "We are here to help. Tell us what you know of the Master?"


----------



## Leif (Sep 26, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+6,W+5*

Bevin is, likewise, taken aback at this unlooked-for mention of "The Master."  It being just a bit too coincidental for this to be a _different_ "Master," from the one we've been hearing about heretofore, Bevin aims a keen ear at the man, and listens very intently.


----------



## kinem (Sep 27, 2008)

The man replies screaming “He Who Is Not Named! The Servant of Death! He dwells in a chariot of many rooms, in a land of neither ice nor fire. Once we met in a world beyond this land, a world above the clouds.”

The madman breaks into whimpering and babbling and then curls up into a silent ball on the cave floor.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2008)

Aram moves close to the man, kneeling and placing a hand upon his shoulder in an effort to calm him. "Come now, friend. We are not your enemy. We are here to help."


----------



## Leif (Sep 27, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Bevin smiles consolingly and approvingly as Aram tries to comfort the so-called "madman."  He quietly observes to his friends:  "This fellow seems overly distraught, but it would seem that he might be of great value to us, since he seems to be familiar with our great foe.  Perhaps we should keep him with us to try to gain additional insights when he regains his composure."

OOC:  Bevin's Will save bonus adjusted above and on character sheet, because I forgot to add in the bonus for his rogue levels.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 27, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"I sense a faint amount of magic. Perhaps magic messed with the man's mind." Girgal says to the others.

[sblock=ooc]
Is the man the source of the magic aura?


Hide+11, move silently +9

used Spells: -

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Sep 28, 2008)

The magic Girgal detects seems to come from the cave itself.  Looking around, he notices that the cave has four sections, roughly behind each of the statues, and there is one drum in each.  The cave walls are fairly smooth.  Sounds made within the cave would tend to be reflected out to seem as if they are coming from one of the statues to someone standing in the bowl.  Based on what he's heard, he guesses that the magic is a minor illusion to enhance this effect and amplify the volume.

The man remains silent on the cave floor.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 28, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"Forget what I said, no aura on him, just the cave itself. A minor sound mirage." Girgal says to the others.

[sblock=ooc]

Hide+11, move silently +9

used Spells: detect magic

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 28, 2008)

Aram looks up from where he kneels near the man. "I'm not sure how to help him...he has certainly been through some trauma. Words are obviously not getting through to him; does one of you have some magic that might help?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 28, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"I know no magics that can cure a broken mind." Girgal says to the others.

[sblock=ooc]

Hide+11, move silently +9

used Spells: detect magic

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 29, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"Nor do I have any spell that might help the man."


----------



## renau1g (Sep 29, 2008)

"Well... if he was a corpse, I could help, but I doubt that's a solution we're willing to entertain... or is it?" Rajah whispers


----------



## Leif (Sep 29, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Bevin casually, but quickly, steps out from between Aram and Rajah, thinking that Aram would like to thrash the deathmage for that little comment.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 29, 2008)

Aram shrugs and stands. "It seems as though this man has suffered enough. If we cannot help him, then best we leave him to his own fate."


----------



## Leif (Sep 29, 2008)

[sblock=Rhun OOC]WEENIE!  Take a poke at the deathmage! [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 30, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"I still wonder what the purpose was to build this cave, make the statues and then place an illusion and a mad man inside..." Girgal says to the others.

[sblock=ooc]

Hide+11, move silently +9

used Spells: detect magic

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Sep 30, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"I suspect that the madman just wandered in here on his own.  I guess his presence here _could_ be by design, but it seems more likely to me to be a coincidence."


----------



## renau1g (Sep 30, 2008)

"I have never experienced a coincidence, Master Rockhammer, but rather fate leading us here. I just wonder if this is part of the gods plan, or perhaps, a joke of their's" Rajah says, staring at the statues.


----------



## Leif (Sep 30, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Deciding that some action is called for by Rajah's latest statement, Bevin walks to the middle of the statues, looks up, and says, "Sorry, but we are NOT amused!"  Then moving back to his previous position, he mutters, "Now if I can just manage to avoid any lightning strikes..."


----------



## kinem (Oct 1, 2008)

Nargon, who had been hanging back, joins Bevin near the statues.  "Come on, they're just old statues" he says, giving one a kick.  "If the guy won't talk, let's just continue on our way.  If he's here, maybe there are other people in the area."

Indeed, the man just remains curled up on the ground, unwilling to talk or even to face the party.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 2, 2008)

Aram leaves the cavern and nods at Nargon. "Indeed. Let us be on our way. There are valorous deeds to be done!"


----------



## Leif (Oct 2, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

At once, Bevin forcefully proclaims, "Lead on then, to Valor and Victory!"  And then, quietly, he says, "I do so wish to put this sordid business behind us."


----------



## renau1g (Oct 2, 2008)

"Agreed, we've let this madman delay us for far too long" Rajah says as he looks with disgust at the curled up man. He returns to Skelete and Bones, mounting the latter, and ordering the former to walk ahead of Rajah.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 2, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"Fine, let's move on. We have a prey to hunt!" Girgal says to the others.

[sblock=ooc]

Hide+11, move silently +9

used Spells: detect magic

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 2, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Bevin falls in behind Girgal, anxious to move on.


----------



## kinem (Oct 5, 2008)

You leave the man in the cave and continue towards the mountains, and do not encounter anyone else for the next few days.  Where once the heat had been oppressive, the cold is now quite uncomfortable at night, and the journey is not easy as you keep climbing.  You are now well above the treeline, yet the mountains still loom high ahead.

Are you still on the track to the pass?  Despite Girgal's skill, food has become quite scarce and your rations are running out fast.

Your party has been riding across the treeless plain for several days now. A light snow has fallen and the air is quite cold this early evening. Then Nargon points to something in the distance. There, outlined by the black mass of the mountains and the white snow, you see a small line of red. Another hour passes as you ride toward it, and now you can tell it is a line of roofs. Some time later, you see a group of buildings clustered on a craggy rock. Finally, close, you can see what must be a monastery. A broad staircase climbs the cliffs to a gate above. Sweeping the base of the steps are two men, barefoot and dressed in orange-yellow robes. They see you, bow, and smile. “Brother, do you wish shelter and rest for the night?’ one of them asks.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 6, 2008)

"Hail, and well met, brothers," says Aram with a nod of greeting. "Your monastary is a most welcome sight. A hearty meal and warm bed would be most welcome."


----------



## Leif (Oct 6, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"Yes, we would be most grateful for your hospitality.  We are not accustomed to being abroad in this climate, and it has left us somewhat discomfited.  We are also quite hungry as well."


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 6, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"Don't be to trusting!" Girgal sends Bevin via mindspeak.

[sblock=ooc]

Hide+11, move silently +9

used Spells: -

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 6, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Bevin turns back to see if his friends are approaching, and as he does so, he quickly and covertly gives Girgal a quick wink.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 6, 2008)

Aram continues to smile, and gives Bevin a quick glance. "It looks like a daunting climb, my short friend; can your stubby legs handle those stairs?"


----------



## Leif (Oct 6, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"Are you offering to carry me on your back, _Human_?!  That would make for a picture so amusing that I just might take you up on the offer!"


----------



## kinem (Oct 7, 2008)

The man who spoke replies "Well met, strangers.  Have you travelled here specifically to visit the monastary?"

The men begin climbing the stairs.  The staircase of roughly a thousand steps is carved from the rock of the peak.  Rising from the plain, it climbs to the main gate of the monastery.  On each step is carved a symbol.  At each ninth step, there is a small statue to the side of the staircase.  At the top of the staircase is a gate, both doors of which are carved and painted. One shows an angelic form rising above a mob of deformed beings. The other shows a guardian creature driving evil spirits away.

The two men mumble something as they take each step and bow to the little statues that line the stairs.


----------



## Leif (Oct 7, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Bevin is unsure what to make of this turn of events, and will hold back at the foot of the staircase, to see what his friends do.


----------



## kinem (Oct 7, 2008)

The man looks back.  Seeing Bevin hesitate, he says "Come with us" then resumes his climb.


----------



## Leif (Oct 7, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"Why not?  If Girgal is big enough to try it, I _certainly_ am!:


----------



## Rhun (Oct 7, 2008)

Aram moves to follow the men up the stairs, taking the lead. "We are simply travellers, explorers if you will," says the dervish, answering the man's question. "In truth, we did not know of your monastary. Can you tell us about your order?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 7, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

Girgal stays behind Bevin, trusting this situation not a bit.

[sblock=ooc]

Hide+11, move silently +9

used Spells: -

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 7, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Bevin turns to see Girgal behind him, and says, "You sly little halfling!  I thought that _I_ was following _you_!  Ah, well, no matter, let the Valiant Dwarf lead!! (As always!)"


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 7, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"Halflings call dwarves 'big folks'." Girgal says blinking to Bevin.

[sblock=ooc]

Hide+11, move silently +9

used Spells: -

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 7, 2008)

Aram chuckles softly as he hears his companions shuffling for position behind him. He led the way boldly forward, following the brothers. Still, the dervish knew these monks might not be all they appeared...still, the images on the gates clearly indicated a belief in good, and in fighting evil, and that made the warrior breath a bit easier. "So, about your order?" he queries again.


----------



## kinem (Oct 7, 2008)

The man hesitates a moment, then replies to Aram "We are dedicated to the study of Order and Truth.  Our faith requires a lot of quiet meditation, which is why we are here.  We are always hospitable to strangers, but ... many of our rituals are private.  We honor ... many Immortals, but recognize none as supreme."

The men continue up the stairs in the same manner as before.

When they finally reach the top he says "Excuse us a moment please.  We must speak to the Abbot to make arrangements for you."  The two men open the gate slightly, then enter and close it again.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 7, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

Girgal waits until the monks left and examines the surroundings after casting a detect magic spell...

[sblock=ooc]
Should be enough to count as interaction with illusions...

Hide+11, move silently +9

used Spells: Detect Magic

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 7, 2008)

Aram takes a moment to study the view from the top of the stairs, looking out onto the world below.


----------



## Leif (Oct 7, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Bevin will check things out along with Girgal, adding his trained wizard's eye to the Druid's spell.
OOC:  It might not actually _help_, mind you, but maybe it will give Bevin a front row seat for anything that Girgal finds.


----------



## kinem (Oct 7, 2008)

Neither Girgal nor Bevin detect any magic other than the usual auras on the party.

After about 20 minutes the gate opens and the man emerges.

"You are welcome to enter the compound but your giant skeleton must wait outside the gate.  Is that acceptable?

The Abbot feels that its presence would create too much disharmony.  It is already a difficult time for us because we are coping with an unfortunate curse."


----------



## Leif (Oct 8, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"Curse?  I should think that an abbot would be just the person you would want to see to get a curse taken care of!  We must learn more of this curse immediately!  Whom does the curse affect?"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 8, 2008)

Aram smiles at Bevin's response. "What my excitable _little_ friend here means, is there anything we can do to help? We have some small skill in dealing with...well, with problems such as these."


----------



## Leif (Oct 8, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

A slight flush steals across Bevin's face as he says, "Yes, yes, yes, that's what I meant to say:  How can we help??"


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 8, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

Girgal justs wants not be affected by another curse...

[sblock=ooc]

Hide+11, move silently +9

used Spells: Detect Magic

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 8, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Bevin may not share Girgal's mindspeak ability, but the look he gives the Ghostwise Halfling _clearly_ says _"Me, too!!!"_

[sblock=OOC]New pic of Bevin now in RG[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 8, 2008)

ooc: Leif: cool

The man says "The curse only affects those who stray from their rooms at night, so if you stay in the guesthouse you will be safe.

Though maybe you adventurers can help and we would appreciate it.  The Abbot will explain more but the curse seems to take the form of a monster that appears at night.  Hopefully if you can slay it the curse will end.

In any case the skeleton must remain outside.  That decision is final.  What do you say?"


----------



## Leif (Oct 8, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

[sblock=OOCkinem:  Thanks!  I googled "Dwarf Wizard Picture" and that was the first result.  And did you get a look at his shoes?  He's gotta be the only dwarf on his block wearing Nikes![/sblock]

IC:  Bevin says, "A monster that appears at night?  That sounds less like a curse than an infestation.  And, yes, it does sound right up our alley.  We've got a few extra mousetraps we can spare, don't we, felas?" 



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Not to be outdone by Leif....



Oh, Please!  As if that were even a remote danger!  But, not to be too badly outdone, here's Bevin again (with the colors slightly altered):


----------



## Rhun (Oct 8, 2008)

"Indeed," says Aram, nodding in agreement with the dwarf. "We shall stay and aid you." The dervish turns to look at Rajah. "What say you friend? Can we leave your skeletal companion out overnight?"




*Not to be outdone by Leif, I too have added a pic to Aram's RG posting, and here as well:*


----------



## kinem (Oct 15, 2008)

Rajah agrees, though regretfully, that the skeleton can be left outside.

The party enters through the gate into a large courtyard with many buildings within it.  The man points out the guest house, which is on the right hand side near the gate.  It is unremarkable - only plastered and whitewashed stone. In front of the main door is a 6” circle of red clay.

"Visitors are required to touch their head to the circle before entering the building. In this way, they show respect to the protective spirits of the house" he explains.

On each door of the double door entrance is painted an eye so that the protective spirits may see evil before it enters.

"We haven't had guests recently, though sometimes we do, either people bringing us supplies or those seeking a spiritual retreat."

Another man approaches, this one wearing a brown robe with some extra designs woven into it.  "Greetings!  I am Father Fuller, the Abbot" he says.  He asks your names ...

The man who led you in says "These travellers are willing to help us with the curse, Father."

"Really?  Thank you, we would appreciate such help" Father Fuller says.  "Let me show you where the curse seems to be centered while Riley stables your animals."  He leads the way towards what looks like a blacksmith's shed.

This small shed shows signs of having been long deserted. Inside is a large hearth with a set of bellows in good repair. There is no fire in the hearth, and the air seems icy and chill around it.

"We will soon retire for the night" he says "but we will pray for your success!  I promise that if you succeed we will prepare a worthy feast for you tomorrow night."

(ooc: Do you let the man take your camels?  What about Ripclaw and Bones?  What else do you do?)


----------



## Leif (Oct 15, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Bevin says, "Tell me Father, just what is it that convinces you that there is a curse involved in your misfortune?  And what signs have been witnessed that some arcane force is to blame for this?"  Bevin will inspect carefully the area in question, bringing his arcane knowledge into play in the inspection.

Skill Checks:
Spellcraft: 15 (general) 17 (enchantment)
Knowledge Arcana: 21
spellcraft check (general -- +2 for enchantment); knowledge (arcana) check (1d20+14=15, 1d20+14=21)


----------



## Rhun (Oct 15, 2008)

Aram allows Riley to take his mount, offering the man a nod of thanks. When the Abbot shows them the blacksmith's shed, the dervish examines the are carefully, looking for any signs of a presence or resident. "What form does this curse take, Father? Does it have a physical manifestation?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 15, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"Thanks, but Ripclaw is more a firend than a mount. And we both don't need more space than any human." Girgal says.

[sblock=ooc]

Hide+11, move silently +9

used Spells: Detect Magic

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 16, 2008)

The abbot sighs.  "I hate to admit it, but the curse was placed by a former monk here.  We quarreled and it turned ugly.  He came to believe that a faster route to immortality could be found in the service of the one known as the Master, and thought we were fools not to join him.  When he left he pronounced the curse.  A few weeks later, it was no longer safe to be out here at night."

There does seem to be an unusual chill in the shed, especially around the hearth, but you don't know what might be causing it.  Coals from the hearth are scattered all around the shed; it looks messy.

If there are no further questions, Fuller takes his leave.  "Good luck again.  I'll pray for you.  And thanks."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2008)

Having not found anything of interest in the blacksmith's shed, Aram nods to his companions. "Let us drop our gear at the guest house, and then return here after darkness falls, once we've had a chance to prepare." With that said, Aram leads the way to the guest house, dropping to his knees and pressing his head against the red circle in a gesture of respect.


*My impression of the red circle of clay is that it is on the ground in front of the guest house, and one most kowtow and press their head against it in an eastern fashion...is this correct?*


----------



## Leif (Oct 16, 2008)

OOC:  You're probably right about the circle, Rhun, but I still thought it was funny to have Bevin be too short to reach it without help.  That post has been edited, however.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  You're probably right about the circle, Rhun, but I still thought it was funny to have Bevin be too short to reach it without help.  That post has been edited, however.




*OOC: Isn't it funny how two different people imagine two completely different things when given a description, though? It is definitely an interesting phenomenon.*


----------



## kinem (Oct 17, 2008)

ooc: Rhun, it is as you say.  (That's all the module says but I agree with your interpretation.)

The main entrance to the two-story guest house is divided into 2 small chambers, both bare of any furnishings or decoration.  There is a secondary entrance but this, you are told, leads to a small chapel not connected to the rest of the house.

Beyond it a small, tiled court that allows fresh air and some light to reach the lower rooms. All the rooms and balconies around the courtyard have windows. In the center of the courtyard is a statue, a stone rod that rises 6‘ into the air and is topped by a oval ball somewhat larger than the rod.

The sleeping chambers are small rooms, each suitable for one person.  All of the rooms may be closed off by heavy drapes. There is only a little furniture in each: a hard wood pallet and stone pillow, a traveller’s chest, a stool, and a chamber pot.

The kitchen seems long unused. Dust covers the one table and the hearth. A few cooking pots are piled neatly in one corner.

Upstairs are more bedrooms (there are four on the lower level and for upstairs) as well as a few other rooms.

Near the stairs, upstairs, is a small chamber lavishly decorated with paintings representing what might be various deities, each surrounded by symbols of its power.  Along the bottom of the pictures runs a series of smaller paintings that presumably represent the stories associated with these deities.

Also upstairs is a small, empty chamber and a terrace.  The terrace overhangs the outer edge of the abbey. From here you have a clear view of the Black Mountains.  It is a 400’ drop to the ground below.

ooc: How will you prepare, and will you do anything else?


----------



## Leif (Oct 17, 2008)

kinem said:


> ooc: Rhun, it is as you say.



OOC:  Oh, brother!  As if his head wasn't swelled up enough as it was.  Don't you just hate people who have to be right all the da**** time? 

[sblock=Rhun, OOC] Though I must say, Nijel Bladesong does miss fighting alongside Roak the Cairnwalker[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 17, 2008)

"I suggest we settle in, drop what gear we don't need, and then head back to the blacksmith's shed to investigate this curse." The dervish scratches his jaw, where the stubble of a beard is growing in dark. "I suggest we sleep upstairs, and post a watch. While these monks seem pleasant enough, there seems to be an oddness to this place..." 

After picking out a sleeping chamber for himself upstairs, near the balcony where he can get some fresh air, and dropping his pack of non-essential goods, Aram takes some time to conduct a search of the guest house, looking for anything unusual. He places his enchanted spectacle over his eyes, and moves room to room, taking a few minutes in each to inspect the walls and floors, as well as any furniture that is present.

*Search +15

And after looking at Aram's charsheet I noticed that he doesn't really have any non-essential goods to drop off, due to his handy haversack! Also, have we been keeping track of experience points at all? I don't think so, but I just wanted to check.*


[sblock=OOC for Leif]
I too miss having Roak and Nijel fight shoulder to shoulder against the ogier hordes! Any word from JA on what's been going on? I know he said he'd be busy until Jan. 1st, but it isn't like him not to post a little something here and there.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 17, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Bevin will likewise get himself settled into the room next to Aram, and he will accompany Aram on his "inspection tour."

"Hey Girgal, why don't you come with us, and show us just how 'ghostwise' you really are?" 

[sblock=ooc:  Rhun]I haven't heard any more than you have.  If anyone knows more, it's going to be Scotley.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 17, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"I will stalk with you this grounds. But 'Ghostwise' is a misnomer by some human so called scholars because of our mindspeak ability." Girgal explains.

[sblock=ooc]

Hide+11, move silently +9

used Spells: Detect Magic

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 17, 2008)

Nargon and Rajah fitfully try to get some rest while the others are looking around.

After a careful search of the premises, you notice that under the stairway, in the entry room of the guest house, there is a rectangular panel in the stone floor that could be a hidden trap door.   If it is, it must be locked from the other side as it does not open despite your best efforts.

You don't see any other anomolies.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2008)

"Well, I suppose there could be many reasons for a trapdoor in the floor, but I don't particularly like it..." Aram turns to regard Girgal and Bevin. "When we decide to retire, I'd advise we all sleep on the same floor, and keep a watch. It seems only prudent, despite how pleasant these brothers seem. It would not do well to get caught off guard. In the meantime, we should discuss preparations for investigating this curse..."


----------



## Leif (Oct 18, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"Thank you, Girgal, for enlightening a thick-headed Dwarf.  That trap door bothers me.  But since it is locked from below, I don't suppose that there is any way we could even attempt to pick the lock.  If you know of a way to do that, Aram, I will gladly render assistance to you while you attempt it.  And the watches are an excellent idea. I don't feel comfortable here at all!"


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 18, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"Pick the lock? We have eldritch might at our hands. I can pray for a spell to change this floor and trapdoor into stairs. And you are right, there is something fishy going on. I'm glad I didn't left Ripclaw behind!" Girgal explains.

[sblock=ooc]

Hide+11, move silently +9

used Spells: Detect Magic

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 21, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"I'm sure you know of the spell that is specificallly designed just for that very purpose.  Alas, my Ghostwise Halflling friend, I do not know this spell."

OOC:  Have you guys EVER seen a more useless wizard than Bevin??


----------



## Rhun (Oct 22, 2008)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Have you guys EVER seen a more useless wizard than Bevin??





*OOC: I answer with all the love in the world...but no, I've never seen a more useless wizard.  *


----------



## Leif (Oct 22, 2008)

*me, too, dude*



Rhun said:


> *OOC: I answer with all the love in the world...but no, I've never seen a more useless wizard.  *




OOC:  That's how I feel.  *sigh* 

(OOC:  fanks fo da wuv)


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 22, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"Don't be to grim. We fight together and solve problems together. Your specialisation just doesn't involve the manipulation of the elements and nature, but the mind." Girgal explains.

[sblock=ooc]

Hide+11, move silently +9

used Spells: Detect Magic

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 22, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Bevin begins to smile once again as Girgal speaks.  "You're exactly right, my noble friend!  I guess it was my problem-oriented Dwarvish nature that emphasized our immediate problem over those broader concerns."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 22, 2008)

Aram shrugs as he considers. "I'm not too concerned with it; the monks have given us no reason to distrust them, despite their strange ways. But still, it seems an odd place for a trapdoor..."


----------



## Leif (Oct 22, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"And that, Friend Aram, is precisely why we should investigate it further, at once.  You go first.  I'll guard our rear."


----------



## Rhun (Oct 22, 2008)

Aram smiles and chuckles at the dwarf. "Just because you like looking at my backside, doesn't mean you are guarding the rear. But yes, if friend Girgal can open this portal, than I will certainly take point."


----------



## Leif (Oct 22, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"If I was a wee mite taller, you insolent Dervish, I would KICK your scrawny backside for saying such a thing!"   Bevin does, nonetheless, smile at Aram as he says this.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 23, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"We will have to wait for midnight, so I can pray for this spell." Girgal explains.

[sblock=ooc]

Hide+11, move silently +9

used Spells: Detect Magic

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 23, 2008)

Aram nods at Girgal. "Well, in the meantime, since darkness is falling, I suggest we make our presence known at the blacksmith's shed, and see if we can do something about this curse."


----------



## Leif (Oct 23, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"I"m all for that, Aram.  But think you that we should catch a quick catnap before midnight, so that we will be fresh and ready when we need to be?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 23, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"I support the dwarf and his feline tactics." Girgal says wth a wink at Bevin.

[sblock=ooc]
*Cat*nap

Hide+11, move silently +9

used Spells: Detect Magic

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 24, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]I don't know if Jemal will post anytime soon.  I'll NPC Nargon and Rajah as needed, though I don't like the effect of too many XPCs on the game.[/sblock]

ooc: Will you post watches during your catnap?

Will you aim to go to the shed at exactly midnight?  It is currently about 8 pm.

Will you do anything to prepare?


----------



## Leif (Oct 24, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"Why don't we plan to go a bit early?  We'll each watch for an hour and then sleep for two.  I'll take the last watch, if that's ok?"

[SBLOCK=OOC]Bevin has only cast two of his prepared spells during this day.  Will this short amount of sleep allow him to recover them?  At least one of them? (one first level, one second level, btw)[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 24, 2008)

[sblock=Leif]No.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 24, 2008)

[sblock=kinem]Ok.  It was worth a shot.[/sblock]

[sblock=post count]You have noticed that we're nearing the 1000 post mark, haven't you?  Almost time to start a new thread.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 24, 2008)

OOC: Ripclaw and Girgal only need two hours sleep. Besides of them, they will watch.


----------



## kinem (Oct 27, 2008)

Girgal watches while Bevin and Aram nap on the hard beds.

After a couple of hours, it's Girgal's turn to sleep.

However, you notice a loud but somewhat distant roar from outside of the guest house, from somewhere else within the monastary compound.


----------



## Leif (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13


[sblock=ooc]
Does Girgal recognizes the roar?
know nature +11



Hide+11, move silently +9

used Spells: Detect Magic

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Oct 28, 2008)

[sblock=WD]The roar sounds odd to Girgal, not like any animal he knows, though it reminds him somewhat of that of a large reptile.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 29, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"That sounded big and a bit like... perhaps another wyvern or another draconc beast!" Girgal warns the others. Then he chants a spell...

[sblock=ooc]
Spell: Enhance Wildshape.


Hide+11, move silently +9

used Spells: Detect Magic

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 29, 2008)

Aram continues to slumber lightly on the hard bed, unroused by the distance roaring.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 29, 2008)

confused Girgal wakes the others, before he shares his thoughts...


----------



## Leif (Oct 30, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

"Whaaa?  Back to the mines again?" says Bevin, obviously not fully awake yet.  He clears his eyes and shakes his head violently from side to side.  "Another wyvern you say?  Did you see it?  Where is it?  Let me at the bugger!"  Bevin leaps up to his full, extremely imposing four-and-a-half feet of height, and assumes a defensive stance like some crazed, martial artist Dwarf.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 30, 2008)

Girgal, AC 23 (T15, FF20), HP 59/59, F +11,R+8,W+13

"No, but I heard something that sounded like a big reptile-like creature. And not a natural one...  Master of the Four Winds Style of the desert... or what is this stance?" Girgal explains.

[sblock=ooc]
Spell: Enhance Wildshape.


Hide+11, move silently +9

used Spells: Detect Magic

Ripclaw has:
Full Attack: 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+4 plus poison) and bite +2 melee (1d6+2) and tail + 2 melee (1d6+2 plus poison)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Leaping pounce, poison (DC 14 1d6 Dex/1d6 Dex), rake 1d6+3
Hide+13, Move Silently+9
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 30, 2008)

*Bevin Rockhammer Dwarf Rogue2/Enchanter6, AC20 FF17 T15, ASF 5%, HP44/44, F+4,R+8,W+5*

Bevin blushes a deep crimson.   "Oh this?  It's nothing, just a little thing I do when I work out, called Tai Chi.  More of an exercise, really.  Where did you say that the drake was again?  We Dwarves are famous dragon-slayers, you know.  But, ah, what was so unnatural about this one?"


----------



## Rhun (Oct 30, 2008)

Aram rolls gracefully out of bed, quickly strapping on his scimitars. "Well, I daresay we should look into this. Anything that can roar like that is certainly be a threat." He continues to dress and equip himself, moving to rouse Rajah and Nargon.


----------



## kinem (Nov 4, 2008)

ooc: I started a new IC thread, here.

see OOC


----------

